# George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board

MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.

An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app


----------



## toobfreak

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app




I thought he was banned because he attempted to use an alias to hide his true identity.


----------



## protectionist

He ought to own the company.  Keep the gun grabbers out.


----------



## Moonglow

Probably assaulting the gay blacks..


----------



## harmonica

Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons


except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,


----------



## harmonica

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
Click to expand...

..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc 
...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all 
.....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
Click to expand...

that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
Click to expand...


He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".


----------



## harmonica

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
Click to expand...

TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app




Lefties can't be trusted to be in charge of ANYTHING.


----------



## harmonica

Correll said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
Click to expand...

see my previous post


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
Click to expand...


Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...

thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...

THATS WHAT SECURITY DOES,,,


----------



## harmonica

Correll said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
Click to expand...

ok
Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''

lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry


----------



## harmonica

Correll said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
Click to expand...

also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
TM has a right to stand his ground---no?


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
Click to expand...



sorry but WE dont know anything,,,and since the jury did and they found him innocent,,,well your whining is just that,,,


the world is a better place without travon in it


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
Click to expand...



1. Following some one is not initiating an incident. 

2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?

3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
Click to expand...



following him is not the same as going after him,,,

travon was found to be the aggressor,,,


----------



## harmonica

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHAT SECURITY DOES,,,
Click to expand...

what?? 
1. ID innocent people as ''ASSHOLES''-?  NO they don't
2. deduce someone walking is an asshole/threat?? NO they don't
2 keep following INNOCENT people and keep following??  NO they don't


----------



## Rustic

Moonglow said:


> Probably assaulting the gay blacks..


Lol
George Zimmerman serve this purpose by the killing piece of shit gangbanger...


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHAT SECURITY DOES,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what??
> 1. ID innocent people as ''ASSHOLES''-?  NO they don't
> 2. deduce someone walking is an asshole/threat?? NO they don't
> 2 keep following INNOCENT people and keep following??  NO they don't
Click to expand...



cops call people assholes all the time,,,,


----------



## bodecea

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
Click to expand...

Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!


----------



## harmonica

Correll said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Following some one is not initiating an incident.
> 
> 2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?
> 
> 3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.
Click to expand...

stop right there!!!!!
......yes--If someone keeps following you in their vehicle, then gets out and follows you on FOOT--that DOES initiate an incident........
he could be a thief/murderer/jackass [ and Z was ] 
BULLSHIT--you KNOW it starts trouble


----------



## progressive hunter

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
Click to expand...

thats not what caused his death,,,attacking a man with a gun did that


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Following some one is not initiating an incident.
> 
> 2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?
> 
> 3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop right there!!!!!
> ......yes--If someone keeps following you in their vehicle, then gets out and follows you on FOOT--that DOES initiate an incident........
> he could be a thief/murderer/jackass [ and Z was ]
> BULLSHIT--you KNOW it starts trouble
Click to expand...

opinions vary,,,and since he was found innocent yours means nothing


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
Click to expand...



1. Martin attacked an armed adult and continued beating him after being told the police were on the way. Sounds like Z was very perceptive. 

2. Keep following him and trying to direct the police there to question him. .

3. You are not standing your ground, when you are sitting on a man's chest beating him "MMA style". 


If Martin had "stood his ground" and just confront Zimmerman, VERBALLY, and let the cops come and question him, and told them he was visiting family who lived in the gated community, he would have been within his rights and that would have been the end of it.


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Following some one is not initiating an incident.
> 
> 2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?
> 
> 3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop right there!!!!!
> ......yes--If someone keeps following you in their vehicle, then gets out and follows you on FOOT--that DOES initiate an incident........
> he could be a thief/murderer/jackass [ and Z was ]
> BULLSHIT--you KNOW it starts trouble
Click to expand...



he could be a lot of things,,,still no reason to attack him


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
Click to expand...

Lol
The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now


----------



## harmonica

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHAT SECURITY DOES,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what??
> 1. ID innocent people as ''ASSHOLES''-?  NO they don't
> 2. deduce someone walking is an asshole/threat?? NO they don't
> 2 keep following INNOCENT people and keep following??  NO they don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cops call people assholes all the time,,,,
Click to expand...

1. Z is NO cop
2. he has really no authority to stop anyone--with or without probable cause
here--just like this idiot with a pistol who is a cop WANNABE--this is JUST like Zim
...if someone tells you that you can't park here or there, people usually tell the jackass to FOFF--Z and this guy are armed, and starting shit:
Amazon driver sues man who shot him over handicapped spot in St. Charles


----------



## harmonica

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
Click to expand...

all he was doing was walking


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHAT SECURITY DOES,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what??
> 1. ID innocent people as ''ASSHOLES''-?  NO they don't
> 2. deduce someone walking is an asshole/threat?? NO they don't
> 2 keep following INNOCENT people and keep following??  NO they don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cops call people assholes all the time,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Z is NO cop
> 2. he has really no authority to stop anyone--with or without probable cause
> here--just like this idiot with a pistol who is a cop WANNABE--this is JUST like Zim
> ...if someone tells you that you can't park here or there, people usually tell the jackass to FOFF--Z and this guy are armed, and starting shit:
> Amazon driver sues man who shot him over handicapped spot in St. Charles
Click to expand...

who said he tried to stop him???


----------



## harmonica

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Following some one is not initiating an incident.
> 
> 2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?
> 
> 3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop right there!!!!!
> ......yes--If someone keeps following you in their vehicle, then gets out and follows you on FOOT--that DOES initiate an incident........
> he could be a thief/murderer/jackass [ and Z was ]
> BULLSHIT--you KNOW it starts trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he could be a lot of things,,,still no reason to attack him
Click to expand...

that's just it !!!!!!!
you don't know who attacked whom
we DO know Z is the aggressor/INITIATOR


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
Click to expand...

up until he attacked zimmerman,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Following some one is not initiating an incident.
> 
> 2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?
> 
> 3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop right there!!!!!
> ......yes--If someone keeps following you in their vehicle, then gets out and follows you on FOOT--that DOES initiate an incident........
> he could be a thief/murderer/jackass [ and Z was ]
> BULLSHIT--you KNOW it starts trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he could be a lot of things,,,still no reason to attack him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it !!!!!!!
> you don't know who attacked whom
> we DO know Z is the aggressor/INITIATOR
Click to expand...



but the jury that found him innocent do,,,and they found travon to be the aggressor,,,


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Following some one is not initiating an incident.
> 
> 2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?
> 
> 3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop right there!!!!!
> ......yes--If someone keeps following you in their vehicle, then gets out and follows you on FOOT--that DOES initiate an incident........
> he could be a thief/murderer/jackass [ and Z was ]
> BULLSHIT--you KNOW it starts trouble
Click to expand...






Following is provocative, but it is not a physical act of violence. That act is still the responsibility of who ever did it, not on Zimmerman just for following.


----------



## harmonica

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> up until he attacked zimmerman,,,
Click to expand...

STANDING his ground
....this is the PERFECT example of standing your ground---the idiot keeps going after TM...and keeps going and keeps going !!!!!!


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> up until he attacked zimmerman,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STANDING his ground
> ....this is the PERFECT example of standing your ground---the idiot keeps going after TM...and keeps going and keeps going !!!!!!
Click to expand...



Who threw the first punch?


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> up until he attacked zimmerman,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STANDING his ground
> ....this is the PERFECT example of standing your ground---the idiot keeps going after TM...and keeps going and keeps going !!!!!!
Click to expand...

thats what security does,,,


----------



## Rustic

harmonica said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
Click to expand...

Lol
That’s what political correctness is saying...


----------



## harmonica

--bullshit
....if an old white lady was walking home, and some guy kept following and following her--and she shot him---you would say she was standing her ground

please don't say you wouldn't


----------



## Rustic

Lol
It was a good thing for the community, Zimmerman taking out a piece of shit gangbanger... 

Neither of them will be missed


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> --bullshit
> ....if an old white lady was walking home, and some guy kept following and following her--and she shot him---you would say she was standing her ground
> 
> please don't say you wouldn't


yes I wouldnt,,,


----------



## Death Angel

The


harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
Click to expand...

N you don't know the details. Besides, ASSAULRING SOMEONE -- with the intent to murder -- for watching you, is a BLACK THING. Civilized people don't react that way. Africans attack with a "wrong" look.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...


  Traygone went home and then came back.


----------



## Rustic

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traygone went home and then came back.
Click to expand...

...and he got his ass handed to him


----------



## progressive hunter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traygone went home and then came back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> --bullshit
> ....if an old white lady was walking home, and some guy kept following and following her--and she shot him---you would say she was standing her ground
> 
> please don't say you wouldn't




If she shoot someone for just following her? 

She would need to be arrested and tried and convicted. 

Being followed is not enough to justify violent self defense.


----------



## Rustic

progressive hunter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traygone went home and then came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lol
Yep,
The shit stain gangbanger travon Martin deserved what he got.... a permanent dirt nap.


----------



## Moonglow

*George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app*
I am sure all the gays are heartbroken.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...


That is just your fantasy.....you should have watched the trial where  all the myths like you propose were exposed and disposed.....thus the jury got it right. 

Next.............I love talking about this case.  It reveals so clearly how liberals lie so easily and so so often.


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
Click to expand...


Yep.....and lots of folks in Florida carry guns....but stupids seem not to understand that.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...


Ah!  So you were there.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
Click to expand...


Nonsense.......it was a blatant attempt to lynch a innocent man.....orchestrated by the media and supported by obama and his idiot attorney general.

Trayvon was lollygagging about on a dark and rainy night peeping into windows in a neighborhood plagued by burglaries and home invasions....he was either a peeping tom or scoping  out a home to burglarize....he had a history of that.

George Zimmerman reported Trayvonista's  suspicious activity and nothing would have happened to Trayvon if he had gone home instead of doubling back and attacking George.

All this was proven in court....easy to tell who watched the trial and has the facts and those who did not but simply want to spread their fantasy and fallacious agenda.

Next...........so much fun to expose liberal stupidity/ignorance.


----------



## MacTheKnife

The trial.


----------



## initforme

Little Georgie back in the news


----------



## Lysistrata

A killer can't get  a date. How sad.


----------



## MacTheKnife

initforme said:


> Little Georgie back in the news



George is in the News and Trayvon is still dead.....justice.


Getting the Facts Straight in the Zimmerman Case


Next..............this is  like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Moonglow said:


> *George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app*
> I am sure all the gays are heartbroken.



Do you think there is something wrong with being gay?

Not that George is....you just want  to jump on the liberal band wagon and try and smear  George by fallaciously positing that he is a member of a group constantly defended and promoted by liberals....not logical.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Come on libs....try a little bit harder....bring out the best you have...so far your weak attempts to deny the truth by posting nonsense  are ridiculous


videoof trayvons friend testifying in the trial at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Moonglow

MacTheKnife said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app*
> I am sure all the gays are heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is something wrong with being gay?
> 
> Not that George is....you just want  to jump on the liberal band wagon and try and smear  George by fallaciously positing that he is a member of a group constantly defended and promoted by liberals....not logical.
Click to expand...

What logic? He has consistently turned down gay guys on Tinder and that makes you mad, why?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Moonglow said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app*
> I am sure all the gays are heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is something wrong with being gay?
> 
> Not that George is....you just want  to jump on the liberal band wagon and try and smear  George by fallaciously positing that he is a member of a group constantly defended and promoted by liberals....not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What logic? He has consistently turned down gay guys on Tinder and that makes you mad, why?
Click to expand...


That is my point ....there is no logic in your posts.  You contradict yourself.


----------



## MacTheKnife

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
Click to expand...


He was not walking through the neighborhood....if that was true he would have been home before George spotted him peeping into windows.

He was lollygagging about on a dark and  rainy night  peeping in windows.....when any normal/innocent person would have been hurrying home to get out of the rain


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHAT SECURITY DOES,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what??
> 1. ID innocent people as ''ASSHOLES''-?  NO they don't
> 2. deduce someone walking is an asshole/threat?? NO they don't
> 2 keep following INNOCENT people and keep following??  NO they don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cops call people assholes all the time,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Z is NO cop
> 2. he has really no authority to stop anyone--with or without probable cause
> here--just like this idiot with a pistol who is a cop WANNABE--this is JUST like Zim
> ...if someone tells you that you can't park here or there, people usually tell the jackass to FOFF--Z and this guy are armed, and starting shit:
> Amazon driver sues man who shot him over handicapped spot in St. Charles
Click to expand...


Another moron displaying his ignorance of this case....George did not stop anyone...all he did was what he had done numerous times....observed a suspicious person and reported it.


----------



## Moonglow

MacTheKnife said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app*
> I am sure all the gays are heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is something wrong with being gay?
> 
> Not that George is....you just want  to jump on the liberal band wagon and try and smear  George by fallaciously positing that he is a member of a group constantly defended and promoted by liberals....not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What logic? He has consistently turned down gay guys on Tinder and that makes you mad, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my point ....there is no logic in your posts.  You contradict yourself.
Click to expand...

Your posts are off topic and...?


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> --bullshit
> ....if an old white lady was walking home, and some guy kept following and following her--and she shot him---you would say she was standing her ground
> 
> please don't say you wouldn't



 “*If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, we’d all have a merry Christmas.*”


----------



## MacTheKnife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traygone went home and then came back.
Click to expand...


Yes...........by tracking his phone and the timeline laid out in court that was proven....he ran off and the house where his father had shacked up with his g/f was very close...he had more than enough time to go home and  he did............Z had completely lost sight of him on tht dark and rainy night....but then Trayvon decided to go back and confront George.


----------



## MacTheKnife

This whole ridiculous effort to lynch a  innocent man was begun by the old Jew Hater Al Sharpton who thought Z was a Jew going by nothing more than his last name....and he was incensed that a Jew had killed one of his homies.

Being ignorant of the fact that George was a hispanic with a black grandfather.


----------



## Polishprince

harmonica said:


> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT




According to the sworn testimony of Trayvon's chubby girlfriend, Mr. Martin uttered homophobic slurs against Señor Zimmerman, calling the proud Latino a creepy "ass cracker".     Trayvon was looking for a fight, you don't walk around calling people- particularly hispanic men- those kinds of names.  Walk through Spanish Harlem or Little Havana and start calling the men ass-crackers and see what happens to you.


----------



## dannyboys

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
Click to expand...

George IS STILL legally 'carrying' you asshole!
IF law enforcement had the SLIGHTEST concern about him they would have got a court order to revoke his 'carry' license.
Fucking WISE UP!
You'll be pleased to know Trayvon did end up serving a 'higher purpose'.........he fed a few thousand maggots for about a year.


----------



## Polishprince

harmonica said:


> --bullshit
> ....if an old white lady was walking home, and some guy kept following and following her--and she shot him---you would say she was standing her ground
> 
> please don't say you wouldn't




If the circumstances were different, they would have to be considered differently.

However, in the case of the trial of George Zimmerman, he was found to be as innocent as a newborn babe by a jury of his peers.  They heard all of the evidence, who I am to second guess these people?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.


----------



## Polishprince

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.




Zimmerman is more of a tragic figure.

He is victim of a gay-bashing, a homophobic attack- even though he is as straight as the day is long.

And because he defended himself, his life was ruined.  

The Black Panther Party has issued a million dollar bounty on him, you know


----------



## Godboy

harmonica said:


> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons


Did you follow that court case at all? It doesnt seem like it. They thoroughly proved Trayvon was the aggressor. Quit talking about subjects you dont understand.


----------



## Godboy

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
Click to expand...

If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.


----------



## Godboy

Polishprince said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is more of a tragic figure.
> 
> He is victim of a gay-bashing, a homophobic attack- even though he is as straight as the day is long.
> 
> And because he defended himself, his life was ruined.
> 
> The Black Panther Party has issued a million dollar bounty on him, you know
Click to expand...

You left out the racism part. He was also the victim of a hate crime for being white. Remember Trayvons morbidly obese girlfriend who said on the stand that he referred to Zimmerman as a "creepy ass cracker"?


----------



## Polishprince

Godboy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is more of a tragic figure.
> 
> He is victim of a gay-bashing, a homophobic attack- even though he is as straight as the day is long.
> 
> And because he defended himself, his life was ruined.
> 
> The Black Panther Party has issued a million dollar bounty on him, you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out the racism part. He was also the victim of a hate crime for being white. Remember Trayvons fat bitch girlfriend who said on the stand that he referred to Zimmerman as a "creepy ass cracker"?
Click to expand...



"Creepy ass-cracker" is a homophobic slur,  not an anti-white one.     Of course, Zimmerman isn't a homosexual.  But he can still be a victim of a homophobic hate crime.  Hate crimes were charged in the attack against the Sikh Temple in Wisconsin, even though the perp was said to have targeted muslims.


----------



## Godboy

Polishprince said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is more of a tragic figure.
> 
> He is victim of a gay-bashing, a homophobic attack- even though he is as straight as the day is long.
> 
> And because he defended himself, his life was ruined.
> 
> The Black Panther Party has issued a million dollar bounty on him, you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out the racism part. He was also the victim of a hate crime for being white. Remember Trayvons fat bitch girlfriend who said on the stand that he referred to Zimmerman as a "creepy ass cracker"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Creepy ass-cracker" is a homophobic slur,  not an anti-white one.     Of course, Zimmerman isn't a homosexual.  But he can still be a victim of a homophobic hate crime.  Hate crimes were charged in the attack against the Sikh Temple in Wisconsin, even though the perp was said to have targeted muslims.
Click to expand...

"Cracker" is a racist term that is only applied to white people, by black people.


----------



## Polishprince

Godboy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is more of a tragic figure.
> 
> He is victim of a gay-bashing, a homophobic attack- even though he is as straight as the day is long.
> 
> And because he defended himself, his life was ruined.
> 
> The Black Panther Party has issued a million dollar bounty on him, you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out the racism part. He was also the victim of a hate crime for being white. Remember Trayvons fat bitch girlfriend who said on the stand that he referred to Zimmerman as a "creepy ass cracker"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Creepy ass-cracker" is a homophobic slur,  not an anti-white one.     Of course, Zimmerman isn't a homosexual.  But he can still be a victim of a homophobic hate crime.  Hate crimes were charged in the attack against the Sikh Temple in Wisconsin, even though the perp was said to have targeted muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Cracker" is a racist term that is only applied to white people, by black people.
Click to expand...



I'm learning something new. I thought the chick was saying "ass-cracker" - an apparent reference to homosexuality.

In these parts, the slur that black people use against whites is "honky".


----------



## Godboy

Polishprince said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is more of a tragic figure.
> 
> He is victim of a gay-bashing, a homophobic attack- even though he is as straight as the day is long.
> 
> And because he defended himself, his life was ruined.
> 
> The Black Panther Party has issued a million dollar bounty on him, you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out the racism part. He was also the victim of a hate crime for being white. Remember Trayvons fat bitch girlfriend who said on the stand that he referred to Zimmerman as a "creepy ass cracker"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Creepy ass-cracker" is a homophobic slur,  not an anti-white one.     Of course, Zimmerman isn't a homosexual.  But he can still be a victim of a homophobic hate crime.  Hate crimes were charged in the attack against the Sikh Temple in Wisconsin, even though the perp was said to have targeted muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Cracker" is a racist term that is only applied to white people, by black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning something new. I thought the chick was saying "ass-cracker" - an apparent reference to homosexuality.
> 
> In these parts, the slur that black people use against whites is "honky".
Click to expand...

Its apparently a reference to slave masters back in the day who cracked whips on slaves.


----------



## harmonica

Godboy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
Click to expand...

TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
plain and simple


----------



## Polishprince

harmonica said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
Click to expand...



That's not what a jury of Zimmerman's peers determined at all when they proclaimed his innocence.


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
Click to expand...

thats not how the jury saw it,,,

or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
Click to expand...


hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.


Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.

When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.

Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police


----------



## Rigby5

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
Click to expand...


That is totally and completely false.
No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.  
And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
He never went back to his vehicle.
And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.


----------



## progressive hunter

Rigby5 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
Click to expand...



youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????

sorry you are just wrong,,,


----------



## mudwhistle

harmonica said:


> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons


Clearly Zimmerman was the aggressor.....while getting his head bashed into the concrete sidewalk.
That's the same rationale as saying a person wearing a MAGA is attacked by a mob and a crazy Indian.
Obviously the jerk shouldn't have smirked in an aggressive way.


----------



## Godboy

harmonica said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
Click to expand...

You need to do some reading. The courts clearly proved your statement to be false.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
Click to expand...


_'Trayvon spotted George in his SUV and started staring at him, he then walked toward George’s vehicle to check him out, apparently making a circle around the truck, his hand in his waistband.  Judging from the 711 video, Trayvon was probably just pulling his pants up again.  Trayvon’s girlfriend stated this is about the time Trayvon put his hoodie on, but he already had his hoodie on when he was at the 711.' 

George said Trayvon was 'looking about'  aka looking in windows.


What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
Re-NewsIt!: Trayvon Martin & George Zimmerman – The Beginning – Confrontation and Shooting_


----------



## DOTR

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app



Can anyone find a newspaper or news story where the victim is described as “white”?


----------



## Godboy

Rigby5 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
Click to expand...

Oh my god NO! You really think that? Christ you people are so god damned uninformed about the events of this case.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

This is terrible news, I was thinking about asking George to dinner.


----------



## MacTheKnife

The February 2012 shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martion might never have happened if school officials in Miami-Dade County had not instituted an unofficial policy of treating crimes as school disciplinary infractions. Revelations that emerged from an internal affairs investigation explain why Martin was not arrested when caught at school with stolen jewelry in October 2011 or with marijuana in February 2012. Instead, the teenager was suspended from school, the last time just days before he was shot dead by George Zimmerma

How a Miami School Crime Cover-Up Policy Led to Trayvon Martin’s Death | The American Spectator | Politics is too important to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jitss617

Zimmerman is the man!


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
Click to expand...


*George Zimmerman found not guilty!*

*The not guilty verdict means the jury of six women, after deliberating for more than 15 hours over two days, found that Zimmerman justifiably used deadly force. They determined that he reasonably believed that such force was "necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm" to himself — Florida's definition of self-defense.*

George Zimmerman found not guilty


----------



## MacTheKnife

*10 Facts the Media did not  Tell You About the Zimmerman Case*

10 Facts the Media Aren't Telling You About the Zimmerman Case | Breitbart


----------



## The Professor

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That the likes of Zimmerman is a hero to most on the right is both sad and telling.



I am not aware of a single person calling George Zimmerman a hero. One who legally uses deadly force to protect himself from death or serious bodily injury is neither a hero nor a coward; rather, he is just an ordinary man in an extraordinary situation doing what he has to do to stay alive. It's called survival instinct and we all have it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
Click to expand...


No...you got it ass backwards.....Trayvon attacked George and it may have been a hate crime as Trayvon apparantly was homophobic and believed George was a homo.

Attacking someone because you think they are queer is a hate crime.

Trayvon Martin Was The Bigot, Thought Zimmerman Was Gay


----------



## The Professor

MacTheKnife said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> 
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *George Zimmerman found not guilty!*
> 
> *The not guilty verdict means the jury of six women, after deliberating for more than 15 hours over two days, found that Zimmerman justifiably used deadly force. They determined that he reasonably believed that such force was "necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm" to himself — Florida's definition of self-defense.*
> 
> George Zimmerman found not guilty
Click to expand...


You got it. 

For the rest of you, in order to acquit Zimmerman, the jury had to find that he did nothing to provoke Martin's attack; in other words, Trayvon Martin, the far left's choir boy, had no reason to knock Zimmerman to the ground, straddle him and pummel him. Trayvon Martin is dead because he thought he was a bad ass and could beat Zimmerman to a pulp. Well, Trayvon Martin is dead and victim George Zimmerman is alive and that ladies and gentleman is a very good thing.


----------



## Rigby5

progressive hunter said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> 
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????
> 
> sorry you are just wrong,,,
Click to expand...



Just look at the map.
Clearly George Zimmerman cut off Trayvon Martin from getting to his home, and forced the confrontation.
It was entirely the fault of George Zimmerman.


----------



## Rigby5

mudwhistle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Zimmerman was the aggressor.....while getting his head bashed into the concrete sidewalk.
> That's the same rationale as saying a person wearing a MAGA is attacked by a mob and a crazy Indian.
> Obviously the jerk shouldn't have smirked in an aggressive way.
Click to expand...


George is the only one who claims his head was being bashed in, and we know for certain it was not true because almost the entire area was grass.  
And if George was not the aggressor, why did he get out of his vehicle and run to get in front of Trayvon and cut him off from his home?
Have you ever tried to bash in someone's head on a sidewalk?
It is essentially impossible.
The neck is far stronger than 2 hands could ever be.
And George was about twice the size of skinny little Trayvon.


----------



## Rigby5

Godboy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some reading. The courts clearly proved your statement to be false.
Click to expand...


I have read the entire court transcripts, and there was not once any suggestion that Trayvon has done anything at all wrong.
Sure George says Trayvon was the attacker, but that is obviously a lie because it was George who ran to block Trayvon's route home.


----------



## Rigby5

MacTheKnife said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> 
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _'Trayvon spotted George in his SUV and started staring at him, he then walked toward George’s vehicle to check him out, apparently making a circle around the truck, his hand in his waistband.  Judging from the 711 video, Trayvon was probably just pulling his pants up again.  Trayvon’s girlfriend stated this is about the time Trayvon put his hoodie on, but he already had his hoodie on when he was at the 711.'
> 
> George said Trayvon was 'looking about'  aka looking in windows.
> 
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> Re-NewsIt!: Trayvon Martin & George Zimmerman – The Beginning – Confrontation and Shooting_
Click to expand...


That is a ridiculous lie.
First of all, Trayvon was being followed slowly by George in his SUV, by George's own testimony.
Second is that of course Trayvon always had his hoodie on because it was always raining.
Even George NEVER said that Trayvon circled his vehicle.
You totally have the testimony all wrong.


----------



## Muhammed

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...

TM was the aggressor.


----------



## Rigby5

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...you got it ass backwards.....Trayvon attacked George and it may have been a hate crime as Trayvon apparantly was homophobic and believed George was a homo.
> 
> Attacking someone because you think they are queer is a hate crime.
> 
> Trayvon Martin Was The Bigot, Thought Zimmerman Was Gay
Click to expand...


That is ridiculous.
George was the one being threatening by slowly following Trayvon, and then taking a short cut and cutting off Trayvon in his attempt to get home.
Clearly blocking someone from getting home at night is obviously an extremely aggressive and hostile act,


----------



## Rigby5

The Professor said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> 
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *George Zimmerman found not guilty!*
> 
> *The not guilty verdict means the jury of six women, after deliberating for more than 15 hours over two days, found that Zimmerman justifiably used deadly force. They determined that he reasonably believed that such force was "necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm" to himself — Florida's definition of self-defense.*
> 
> George Zimmerman found not guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it.
> 
> For the rest of you, in order to acquit Zimmerman, the jury had to find that he did nothing to provoke Martin's attack; in other words, Trayvon Martin, the far left's choir boy, had no reason to knock Zimmerman to the ground, straddle him and pummel him. Trayvon Martin is dead because he thought he was a bad ass and could beat Zimmerman to a pulp. Well, Trayvon Martin is dead and victim George Zimmerman is alive and that ladies and gentleman is a very good thing.
Click to expand...


Liar.
The jury was very clear why they did not convict.
Which is that since there was no other testimony or expert witnesses who could contradict George, there simply was not enough evidence to convict.  None of the jury believed Georges claims about Trayvon starting the fight at all.
There simply was reasonable doubt because there were no other witnesses.

As to character, clearly George has later proven to be lower than pond scum by beating up his girl friend to the point she had to call the police on him.


----------



## Rigby5

Muhammed said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
Click to expand...



That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
That is well documented.
Look at the map.
George was never going back to his SUV.
The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.


----------



## Polishprince

Rigby5 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
Click to expand...



Zimmerman wasn't picking a fight with a child.  Its sort of silly to think so, and that's why he was exonerated by his peers. Martin was a thug, he called himself the "no limit n-word".   He decided to attack Zimmerman for one reason only.  He thought he could get away with it and figured he was untouchable as a young , black male- America's sacred cow.


----------



## Muhammed

Rigby5 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
Click to expand...

No, the short fat middle middle aged dude did not chase down the tall young wide receiver, dumbass.


----------



## Polishprince

Muhammed said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the short fat middle middle aged dude did not chase down the tall young wide receiver, dumbass.
Click to expand...



Exactly.

Further, Zimmerman shot Martin at point black range.   It isn't like Martin was running away and Zimmerman hit him in the back


----------



## dannyboys

Muhammed said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the short fat middle middle aged dude did not chase down the tall young wide receiver, dumbass.
Click to expand...

George did everyone a favor.
If he hadn't killed the budding gang-banger, in self defence', like the jury found, the budding gang-banger by now would be in federal prison soaking up tax dollars.
And he'd definitely be a "wide receiver" for the 'brothers'.


----------



## Polishprince

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman wasn't picking a fight with a child.  Its sort of silly to think so, and that's why he was exonerated by his peers. Martin was a thug, he called himself the "no limit n-word".   He decided to attack Zimmerman for one reason only.  He thought he could get away with it and figured he was untouchable as a young , black male- America's sacred cow.
Click to expand...



The American psyche now puts the Young Black Male up on a pedestal to be worshipped and honored no matter what.   Martin knew this, as a young black guy. 

You saw the way Michael White was lionized after getting shot when wrestling with the police for their handgun.

Martin had to know how Tupac and the Notorious Big were praised after they got their asses capped.  He didn't think that Zimmerman would do shit when he went MMA style on him, and he had good reason to think so from the history of others.   And the fact that he thought Zimmerman was light in his loafers was even more of a reason.


----------



## Polishprince

dannyboys said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the short fat middle middle aged dude did not chase down the tall young wide receiver, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George did everyone a favor.
> If he hadn't killed the budding gang-banger, in self defence', like the jury found, the budding gang-banger by now would be in federal prison soaking up tax dollars.
> And he'd definitely be a "wide receiver" for the 'brothers'.
Click to expand...


People don't realize how many gay black guys there are in the hood as well as the penitentiary.  If you don't believe me, drive up to a group of young black guys hanging on a street corner near you and ask them if they are homosexual.   You will see they are in denial, which is one of the surest way to know.


----------



## Correll

Rigby5 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
Click to expand...



Following someone does not "force a fight".

The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.

NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.


You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rigby5 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Zimmerman was the aggressor.....while getting his head bashed into the concrete sidewalk.
> That's the same rationale as saying a person wearing a MAGA is attacked by a mob and a crazy Indian.
> Obviously the jerk shouldn't have smirked in an aggressive way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is the only one who claims his head was being bashed in, and we know for certain it was not true because almost the entire area was grass.
> And if George was not the aggressor, why did he get out of his vehicle and run to get in front of Trayvon and cut him off from his home?
> Have you ever tried to bash in someone's head on a sidewalk?
> It is essentially impossible.
> The neck is far stronger than 2 hands could ever be.
> And George was about twice the size of skinny little Trayvon.
Click to expand...

Yeah....sidewalks are usually narrower than the grass yard they go thru or around. *rolling eyes*






And how dare GZ get out of his vehicle and follow a thug to keep eyes on him till the cops arrive.

From January 1, 2011, through February 26, 2012, police were called to The Retreat at Twin Lakes 402 times.[22] Crimes committed at The Retreat in the year prior to Martin's death had included eight burglaries, nine thefts, and one shooting.[35] Twin Lakes residents said there were dozens of reports of attempted break-ins, which had created an atmosphere of fear in their neighborhood.[2]

In September 2011, the Twin Lakes residents held an organizational meeting to create a neighborhood watch program. Zimmerman was selected by neighbors as the program's coordinator, according to Wendy Dorival, Neighborhood Watch organizer for the Sanford Police Department.[5][36] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin​
No....I have not tried to bash anyone's head on a sidewalk, have you?
However, I know that my two arms and my full body weight can generate more force than anyone's neck can support. My upper body can generate roughly 150 lbs of force. Find me one person with a neck that can support that kind of weight.







Trayvon was 5' 11" was bigger than GZ who was 5'7".
The only reason GZ was charged with murder was because Trayvon was unarmed. He was found not guilty due to lack of evidence. The left needed a reason to claim racism during a highly charged political season, so they latched onto the case and blew it out of proportion.


----------



## iceberg

zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?


----------



## progressive hunter

Rigby5 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> 
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????
> 
> sorry you are just wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the map.
> Clearly George Zimmerman cut off Trayvon Martin from getting to his home, and forced the confrontation.
> It was entirely the fault of George Zimmerman.
Click to expand...

OH NO!!! you got a map,,,

and travon is still dead


----------



## mudwhistle

iceberg said:


> zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?


Yeah.....he was innocent but fuck him because you believed a hoax created by the media that makes him look like a scumbag. 

Let's talk about another hoax. Michael Brown tried to murder a cop and got shot and killed. He actually reached into a cop car and tried to take a cop's gun. The gun went off during the struggle which caused Michael Brown, who had robbed a liquor store down the street minutes before, to flee. The cop ends up shooting him and the media claims he was just standing there with his hands up when the cop shot him. So the media generates this hoax of an unlawful shooting when the perp was committing attempted murder. They trashed the cop's reputation and turned it into a media circus.....but the facts of the case were pretty clear.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rigby5 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> 
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????
> 
> sorry you are just wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the map.
> Clearly George Zimmerman cut off Trayvon Martin from getting to his home, and forced the confrontation.
> It was entirely the fault of George Zimmerman.
Click to expand...

So George needed to have his skull bashed in, right?


----------



## Polishprince

iceberg said:


> zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?




Zimmerman was expendable to the Left and the libs used him and threw him under the bus because he defended himself against their movement's sacred cow.

Zimmerman wasn't a hero, but instead was just someone who was used by the libs for their purposes.   Much like Cindy Sheehan.


----------



## iceberg

mudwhistle said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....he was innocent but fuck him because you believed a hoax created by the media that makes him look like a scumbag.
> 
> Let's talk about another hoax. Michael Brown tried to murder a cop and got shot and killed. He actually reached into a cop car and tried to take a cop's gun. The gun went off during the struggle which caused Michael Brown, who had robbed a liquor store down the street minutes before, to flee. The cop ends up shooting him and the media claims he was just standing there with his hands up when the cop shot him. So the media generates this hoax of an unlawful shooting when the perp was committing attempted murder. They trashed the cop's reputation and turned it into a media circus.....but the facts of the case were pretty clear.
Click to expand...

has nothing to do with martin and that night.

everything to do with all the crap he's pulled since then.


----------



## mudwhistle

iceberg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....he was innocent but fuck him because you believed a hoax created by the media that makes him look like a scumbag.
> 
> Let's talk about another hoax. Michael Brown tried to murder a cop and got shot and killed. He actually reached into a cop car and tried to take a cop's gun. The gun went off during the struggle which caused Michael Brown, who had robbed a liquor store down the street minutes before, to flee. The cop ends up shooting him and the media claims he was just standing there with his hands up when the cop shot him. So the media generates this hoax of an unlawful shooting when the perp was committing attempted murder. They trashed the cop's reputation and turned it into a media circus.....but the facts of the case were pretty clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has nothing to do with martin and that night.
> 
> everything to do with all the crap he's pulled since then.
Click to expand...

Crap the media claims he pulled.
But then again, if you were being attacked by the media, and couldn't show your face anywhere, you'd probably handle it no better than Zimmerman. Clearly the media has tried to ruin his life so they can justify their fake story.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rigby5 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...you got it ass backwards.....Trayvon attacked George and it may have been a hate crime as Trayvon apparantly was homophobic and believed George was a homo.
> 
> Attacking someone because you think they are queer is a hate crime.
> 
> Trayvon Martin Was The Bigot, Thought Zimmerman Was Gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> George was the one being threatening by slowly following Trayvon, and then taking a short cut and cutting off Trayvon in his attempt to get home.
> Clearly blocking someone from getting home at night is obviously an extremely aggressive and hostile act,
Click to expand...

And he deserved death. 
How dare anyone follow you and ask you what you're up to at night in a high crime area.
Anyone did that to me and I just might call them a real poopy-pants.
Trayvon had every right to put his hands on the guy and try to kill him. 
Crush his head.


----------



## Godboy

Rigby5 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Zimmerman was the aggressor.....while getting his head bashed into the concrete sidewalk.
> That's the same rationale as saying a person wearing a MAGA is attacked by a mob and a crazy Indian.
> Obviously the jerk shouldn't have smirked in an aggressive way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is the only one who claims his head was being bashed in, and we know for certain it was not true because almost the entire area was grass.
> And if George was not the aggressor, why did he get out of his vehicle and run to get in front of Trayvon and cut him off from his home?
> Have you ever tried to bash in someone's head on a sidewalk?
> It is essentially impossible.
> The neck is far stronger than 2 hands could ever be.
> And George was about twice the size of skinny little Trayvon.
Click to expand...

His head was being bashed in right in front of a witnesses house. The witness yelled at him to stop, but he refused, so the witness said he was calling the cops and went back inside, leaving Zimmerman all on his own.

You have no idea what happened in this case so quit talking about it. You arent qualified to speak on this matter.


----------



## iceberg

mudwhistle said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....he was innocent but fuck him because you believed a hoax created by the media that makes him look like a scumbag.
> 
> Let's talk about another hoax. Michael Brown tried to murder a cop and got shot and killed. He actually reached into a cop car and tried to take a cop's gun. The gun went off during the struggle which caused Michael Brown, who had robbed a liquor store down the street minutes before, to flee. The cop ends up shooting him and the media claims he was just standing there with his hands up when the cop shot him. So the media generates this hoax of an unlawful shooting when the perp was committing attempted murder. They trashed the cop's reputation and turned it into a media circus.....but the facts of the case were pretty clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has nothing to do with martin and that night.
> 
> everything to do with all the crap he's pulled since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap the media claims he pulled.
> But then again, if you were being attacked by the media, and couldn't show your face anywhere, you'd probably handle it no better than Zimmerman. Clearly the media has tried to ruin his life so they can justify their fake story.
Click to expand...

yes. the media has blown zimmerman up. they milked it for every single thing then can. they lied, they enhanced, they twisted it up - did it all in the name of hits and profits.

what part of anything i have said would deny that?

however, that doesn't excuse the crap he's pulled relying on said "celebrity" status. that's on him for digging in the turd he had a hand in creating. he was told to stop and let the police handle it.

he didn't. that choice comes with ramifications as they do for any of us and in this case, tragic ramifications. now i'm not calling martin a saint by any means. he certainly was not on a good path himself and also owns much of what happened that night.

now - let's again look at what zimmerman has done since that night that directly falls on him - not the media portrayal of him.

Matthew Apperson: George Zimmerman threatened to shoot me

.got several run ins here. maybe others are encouraging it or maybe he's starting it. hard to tell from the stories and hey - both guys had guns. but again - more stupid shit to get involved in.

What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin

more stupid shit he does. so when you do stupid shit a lot i have no pity when stupid shit happens as a result.

Here's George Zimmerman's history with the law since Trayvon Martin shooting

more of the same.

in all - like i said. i'm not into the debate of *that night*. minds are made up and no one will change them at this point. i think he was being stupid, crossed the wrong guy, stupid broke out and martin was killed as a result of both doing things they should not be doing.

all i'm gonna say about that.

but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.


----------



## Godboy

Rigby5 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trayvon survived, he would have gone to prison for assault, or perhaps even attempted murder. You need to educate yourself more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was doing nothing wrong---he was walking
> idiot boy wannabe cop *went after him*
> plain and simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...you got it ass backwards.....Trayvon attacked George and it may have been a hate crime as Trayvon apparantly was homophobic and believed George was a homo.
> 
> Attacking someone because you think they are queer is a hate crime.
> 
> Trayvon Martin Was The Bigot, Thought Zimmerman Was Gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> George was the one being threatening by slowly following Trayvon, and then taking a short cut and cutting off Trayvon in his attempt to get home.
> Clearly blocking someone from getting home at night is obviously an extremely aggressive and hostile act,
Click to expand...

WRONG! Trayvon was already at his house when he was on the phone with Rachel, at which point she begged him to not go looking for Zimmerman, but he refused. Its in her testimony you uninformed dolt.


----------



## miketx

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app


You mean the guy that shot a vicious thug who beat him? Yeah, that black criminal! He got what he deserved!


----------



## Polishprince

iceberg said:


> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.




Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.

And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.


----------



## iceberg

Polishprince said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
Click to expand...

never said he did. thanks for the input.

but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.


----------



## Godboy

iceberg said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
Click to expand...

Its got to be hard to make money after half the country declared you are a muderer. The left really fucked this guys life up.


----------



## Polishprince

iceberg said:


> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.




What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him


----------



## Papageorgio

How is this even news? Really, we care about Zimmerman and his dating life?


----------



## iceberg

Polishprince said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
Click to expand...

dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.

you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.


----------



## Godboy

iceberg said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
Click to expand...

The point is, if you were in his position, you would do a celebrity boxing match too.


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
Click to expand...



Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.


----------



## iceberg

MacTheKnife said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
Click to expand...

and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Godboy said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is, if you were in his position, you would do a celebrity boxing match too.
Click to expand...


Since he is unable to work he should always be looking for opportunities to make some money off his notiriety which prevents him from finding regular work.


----------



## Godboy

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
Click to expand...

...and sometimes its the fault of a left wing smear campaign with a political agenda.


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
Click to expand...


Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.

He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.

On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these cases....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.

The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.


----------



## iceberg

MacTheKnife said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
Click to expand...

he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.

at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.


----------



## Godboy

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.
> 
> at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.
Click to expand...

WRONG! He only spoke to a dispatcher who is not even remotely a cop and has no authority to give orders of any kind, even though he did actually do what she said, so youre wrong on both counts.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Godboy said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and sometimes its the fault of a left wing smear campaign with a political agenda.
Click to expand...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app


*Zimmerman is only dangerous to people who try to crack his skull against the sidewalk.*


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.
> 
> at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.
Click to expand...


You have two things.....your opinion and the fantasy you made up to support....yes run a long......you have nothing of value to contribute...bye bye....do not let the screen door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
> 
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman is only dangerous to people who try to crack his skull against the sidewalk.*
Click to expand...


We see the same ole story everytime one of these threads pops up....the ignorant liberals/negroes come on stating their opinions, fantasys and absolute ignorance of the facts of the case.


----------



## mudwhistle

iceberg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....he was innocent but fuck him because you believed a hoax created by the media that makes him look like a scumbag.
> 
> Let's talk about another hoax. Michael Brown tried to murder a cop and got shot and killed. He actually reached into a cop car and tried to take a cop's gun. The gun went off during the struggle which caused Michael Brown, who had robbed a liquor store down the street minutes before, to flee. The cop ends up shooting him and the media claims he was just standing there with his hands up when the cop shot him. So the media generates this hoax of an unlawful shooting when the perp was committing attempted murder. They trashed the cop's reputation and turned it into a media circus.....but the facts of the case were pretty clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has nothing to do with martin and that night.
> 
> everything to do with all the crap he's pulled since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap the media claims he pulled.
> But then again, if you were being attacked by the media, and couldn't show your face anywhere, you'd probably handle it no better than Zimmerman. Clearly the media has tried to ruin his life so they can justify their fake story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. the media has blown zimmerman up. they milked it for every single thing then can. they lied, they enhanced, they twisted it up - did it all in the name of hits and profits.
> 
> what part of anything i have said would deny that?
> 
> however, that doesn't excuse the crap he's pulled relying on said "celebrity" status. that's on him for digging in the turd he had a hand in creating. he was told to stop and let the police handle it.
> 
> he didn't. that choice comes with ramifications as they do for any of us and in this case, tragic ramifications. now i'm not calling martin a saint by any means. he certainly was not on a good path himself and also owns much of what happened that night.
> 
> now - let's again look at what zimmerman has done since that night that directly falls on him - not the media portrayal of him.
> 
> Matthew Apperson: George Zimmerman threatened to shoot me
> 
> .got several run ins here. maybe others are encouraging it or maybe he's starting it. hard to tell from the stories and hey - both guys had guns. but again - more stupid shit to get involved in.
> 
> What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin
> 
> more stupid shit he does. so when you do stupid shit a lot i have no pity when stupid shit happens as a result.
> 
> Here's George Zimmerman's history with the law since Trayvon Martin shooting
> 
> more of the same.
> 
> in all - like i said. i'm not into the debate of *that night*. minds are made up and no one will change them at this point. i think he was being stupid, crossed the wrong guy, stupid broke out and martin was killed as a result of both doing things they should not be doing.
> 
> all i'm gonna say about that.
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
Click to expand...

I think we can agree the media was out to get George. And it's clear they lost this battle and want to save face by trashing the guy.


----------



## iceberg

MacTheKnife said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.
> 
> at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have two things.....your opinion and the fantasy you made up to support....yes run a long......you have nothing of value to contribute...bye bye....do not let the screen door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya.  hehheh
Click to expand...

heh - terminally a child i see. 

i have a lot to add. we just disagree and you choose to make it a divide. i just choose not to get into it with someone who is, in the end, going to do this anyway.


----------



## Death Angel

Polishprince said:


> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head


I wasn't aware of that. The BPP leadership needs to be arrested.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Godboy said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.
> 
> at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG! He only spoke to a dispatcher who is not even remotely a cop and has no authority to give orders of any kind, even though he did actually do what she said, so youre wrong on both counts.
Click to expand...


Exactly right and if these morons had not been too lazy to watch the trial they would not be spouting their ignorant asses off displaying their stupidity.


----------



## iceberg

mudwhistle said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> zimmerman in the end is still a POS - who the fuck cares about him at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....he was innocent but fuck him because you believed a hoax created by the media that makes him look like a scumbag.
> 
> Let's talk about another hoax. Michael Brown tried to murder a cop and got shot and killed. He actually reached into a cop car and tried to take a cop's gun. The gun went off during the struggle which caused Michael Brown, who had robbed a liquor store down the street minutes before, to flee. The cop ends up shooting him and the media claims he was just standing there with his hands up when the cop shot him. So the media generates this hoax of an unlawful shooting when the perp was committing attempted murder. They trashed the cop's reputation and turned it into a media circus.....but the facts of the case were pretty clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has nothing to do with martin and that night.
> 
> everything to do with all the crap he's pulled since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap the media claims he pulled.
> But then again, if you were being attacked by the media, and couldn't show your face anywhere, you'd probably handle it no better than Zimmerman. Clearly the media has tried to ruin his life so they can justify their fake story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. the media has blown zimmerman up. they milked it for every single thing then can. they lied, they enhanced, they twisted it up - did it all in the name of hits and profits.
> 
> what part of anything i have said would deny that?
> 
> however, that doesn't excuse the crap he's pulled relying on said "celebrity" status. that's on him for digging in the turd he had a hand in creating. he was told to stop and let the police handle it.
> 
> he didn't. that choice comes with ramifications as they do for any of us and in this case, tragic ramifications. now i'm not calling martin a saint by any means. he certainly was not on a good path himself and also owns much of what happened that night.
> 
> now - let's again look at what zimmerman has done since that night that directly falls on him - not the media portrayal of him.
> 
> Matthew Apperson: George Zimmerman threatened to shoot me
> 
> .got several run ins here. maybe others are encouraging it or maybe he's starting it. hard to tell from the stories and hey - both guys had guns. but again - more stupid shit to get involved in.
> 
> What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin
> 
> more stupid shit he does. so when you do stupid shit a lot i have no pity when stupid shit happens as a result.
> 
> Here's George Zimmerman's history with the law since Trayvon Martin shooting
> 
> more of the same.
> 
> in all - like i said. i'm not into the debate of *that night*. minds are made up and no one will change them at this point. i think he was being stupid, crossed the wrong guy, stupid broke out and martin was killed as a result of both doing things they should not be doing.
> 
> all i'm gonna say about that.
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we can agree the media was out to get George. And it's clear they lost this battle and want to save face by trashing the guy.
Click to expand...

yep. the media did that a LOT back then. still doing it today. never said that wasn't the case. all i said was he continues to do things that draw negative attention to himself.

peace out.


----------



## miketx

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
Click to expand...

Bullshit! The filthy media ruined him and pos like you fanned the flames! You're all racist pos.

Here's what the black pos got and he deserved it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.
> 
> at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have two things.....your opinion and the fantasy you made up to support....yes run a long......you have nothing of value to contribute...bye bye....do not let the screen door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh - terminally a child i see.
> 
> i have a lot to add. we just disagree and you choose to make it a divide. i just choose not to get into it with someone who is, in the end, going to do this anyway.
Click to expand...


No you choose to lie and try and spin the facts of the case to fit that movie running in your head.  

We absolutely disagree....but that does not mean there is anything at all correct regarding your spurious claims aka nonsense.  Take a hike...no one wants to keep hearing your repeat b.s.


----------



## iceberg

MacTheKnife said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.
> 
> at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have two things.....your opinion and the fantasy you made up to support....yes run a long......you have nothing of value to contribute...bye bye....do not let the screen door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh - terminally a child i see.
> 
> i have a lot to add. we just disagree and you choose to make it a divide. i just choose not to get into it with someone who is, in the end, going to do this anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you choose to lie and try and spin the facts of the case to fit that movie running in your head.
> 
> We absolutely disagree....but that does not mean there is anything at all correct regarding your spurious claims aka nonsense.  Take a hike...no one wants to keep hearing your repeat b.s.
Click to expand...

please - feel free to put me on ignore.


----------



## iceberg

miketx said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! The filthy media ruined him and pos like you fanned the flames! You're all racist pos.
> 
> Here's what the black pos got and he deserved it.
Click to expand...

showing off how big a dick you are, i see.

no one seems to hear the fact i never said nor felt zimmerman was guilty of much that night other than being stupid OF WHICH he was not alone.

instead you hear some jacked up defense of martin OF WHICH i've not said much about.


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....he was innocent but fuck him because you believed a hoax created by the media that makes him look like a scumbag.
> 
> Let's talk about another hoax. Michael Brown tried to murder a cop and got shot and killed. He actually reached into a cop car and tried to take a cop's gun. The gun went off during the struggle which caused Michael Brown, who had robbed a liquor store down the street minutes before, to flee. The cop ends up shooting him and the media claims he was just standing there with his hands up when the cop shot him. So the media generates this hoax of an unlawful shooting when the perp was committing attempted murder. They trashed the cop's reputation and turned it into a media circus.....but the facts of the case were pretty clear.
> 
> 
> 
> has nothing to do with martin and that night.
> 
> everything to do with all the crap he's pulled since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap the media claims he pulled.
> But then again, if you were being attacked by the media, and couldn't show your face anywhere, you'd probably handle it no better than Zimmerman. Clearly the media has tried to ruin his life so they can justify their fake story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. the media has blown zimmerman up. they milked it for every single thing then can. they lied, they enhanced, they twisted it up - did it all in the name of hits and profits.
> 
> what part of anything i have said would deny that?
> 
> however, that doesn't excuse the crap he's pulled relying on said "celebrity" status. that's on him for digging in the turd he had a hand in creating. he was told to stop and let the police handle it.
> 
> he didn't. that choice comes with ramifications as they do for any of us and in this case, tragic ramifications. now i'm not calling martin a saint by any means. he certainly was not on a good path himself and also owns much of what happened that night.
> 
> now - let's again look at what zimmerman has done since that night that directly falls on him - not the media portrayal of him.
> 
> Matthew Apperson: George Zimmerman threatened to shoot me
> 
> .got several run ins here. maybe others are encouraging it or maybe he's starting it. hard to tell from the stories and hey - both guys had guns. but again - more stupid shit to get involved in.
> 
> What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin
> 
> more stupid shit he does. so when you do stupid shit a lot i have no pity when stupid shit happens as a result.
> 
> Here's George Zimmerman's history with the law since Trayvon Martin shooting
> 
> more of the same.
> 
> in all - like i said. i'm not into the debate of *that night*. minds are made up and no one will change them at this point. i think he was being stupid, crossed the wrong guy, stupid broke out and martin was killed as a result of both doing things they should not be doing.
> 
> all i'm gonna say about that.
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we can agree the media was out to get George. And it's clear they lost this battle and want to save face by trashing the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. the media did that a LOT back then. still doing it today. never said that wasn't the case. all i said was he continues to do things that draw negative attention to himself.
> 
> peace out.
Click to expand...


If you  are going to insist on coming on here revealing your ignorance and embarassing yourself you might want to keep up with what has been posted...or are you one of those who shuts their eyes and closes their ears and just jumps into the void with no concern for the truth?


----------



## iceberg

MacTheKnife said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> has nothing to do with martin and that night.
> 
> everything to do with all the crap he's pulled since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap the media claims he pulled.
> But then again, if you were being attacked by the media, and couldn't show your face anywhere, you'd probably handle it no better than Zimmerman. Clearly the media has tried to ruin his life so they can justify their fake story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. the media has blown zimmerman up. they milked it for every single thing then can. they lied, they enhanced, they twisted it up - did it all in the name of hits and profits.
> 
> what part of anything i have said would deny that?
> 
> however, that doesn't excuse the crap he's pulled relying on said "celebrity" status. that's on him for digging in the turd he had a hand in creating. he was told to stop and let the police handle it.
> 
> he didn't. that choice comes with ramifications as they do for any of us and in this case, tragic ramifications. now i'm not calling martin a saint by any means. he certainly was not on a good path himself and also owns much of what happened that night.
> 
> now - let's again look at what zimmerman has done since that night that directly falls on him - not the media portrayal of him.
> 
> Matthew Apperson: George Zimmerman threatened to shoot me
> 
> .got several run ins here. maybe others are encouraging it or maybe he's starting it. hard to tell from the stories and hey - both guys had guns. but again - more stupid shit to get involved in.
> 
> What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin
> 
> more stupid shit he does. so when you do stupid shit a lot i have no pity when stupid shit happens as a result.
> 
> Here's George Zimmerman's history with the law since Trayvon Martin shooting
> 
> more of the same.
> 
> in all - like i said. i'm not into the debate of *that night*. minds are made up and no one will change them at this point. i think he was being stupid, crossed the wrong guy, stupid broke out and martin was killed as a result of both doing things they should not be doing.
> 
> all i'm gonna say about that.
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we can agree the media was out to get George. And it's clear they lost this battle and want to save face by trashing the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. the media did that a LOT back then. still doing it today. never said that wasn't the case. all i said was he continues to do things that draw negative attention to himself.
> 
> peace out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you  are going to insist on coming on here revealing your ignorance and embarassing yourself you might want to keep up with what has been posted...or are you one of those who shuts their eyes and closes their ears and just jumps into the void with no concern for the truth?
Click to expand...

oh i can pretty much keep up with you.

blah blah blah blah more stupid shit blah blah blah blah

you just can't handle someone not agreeing with you is all.


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! The filthy media ruined him and pos like you fanned the flames! You're all racist pos.
> 
> Here's what the black pos got and he deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> showing off how big a dick you are, i see.
> 
> no one seems to hear the fact i never said nor felt zimmerman was guilty of much that night other than being stupid OF WHICH he was not alone.
> 
> instead you hear some jacked up defense of martin OF WHICH i've not said much about.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman was not guilty of anything....and defending your life is not stupid...how did YOU get such a STUPID idea..........get off the fence boyo and try and stand up for the truth....that would be much more becoming of you.

Of course you might not want to speak in the circle you travel with...which I kinda think has subverted your inclination for the truth to some extent at least.  

Everyone wants to be popular and accepted in their crowd.  Aka...go along to get along.   I get it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap the media claims he pulled.
> But then again, if you were being attacked by the media, and couldn't show your face anywhere, you'd probably handle it no better than Zimmerman. Clearly the media has tried to ruin his life so they can justify their fake story.
> 
> 
> 
> yes. the media has blown zimmerman up. they milked it for every single thing then can. they lied, they enhanced, they twisted it up - did it all in the name of hits and profits.
> 
> what part of anything i have said would deny that?
> 
> however, that doesn't excuse the crap he's pulled relying on said "celebrity" status. that's on him for digging in the turd he had a hand in creating. he was told to stop and let the police handle it.
> 
> he didn't. that choice comes with ramifications as they do for any of us and in this case, tragic ramifications. now i'm not calling martin a saint by any means. he certainly was not on a good path himself and also owns much of what happened that night.
> 
> now - let's again look at what zimmerman has done since that night that directly falls on him - not the media portrayal of him.
> 
> Matthew Apperson: George Zimmerman threatened to shoot me
> 
> .got several run ins here. maybe others are encouraging it or maybe he's starting it. hard to tell from the stories and hey - both guys had guns. but again - more stupid shit to get involved in.
> 
> What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin
> 
> more stupid shit he does. so when you do stupid shit a lot i have no pity when stupid shit happens as a result.
> 
> Here's George Zimmerman's history with the law since Trayvon Martin shooting
> 
> more of the same.
> 
> in all - like i said. i'm not into the debate of *that night*. minds are made up and no one will change them at this point. i think he was being stupid, crossed the wrong guy, stupid broke out and martin was killed as a result of both doing things they should not be doing.
> 
> all i'm gonna say about that.
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we can agree the media was out to get George. And it's clear they lost this battle and want to save face by trashing the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. the media did that a LOT back then. still doing it today. never said that wasn't the case. all i said was he continues to do things that draw negative attention to himself.
> 
> peace out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you  are going to insist on coming on here revealing your ignorance and embarassing yourself you might want to keep up with what has been posted...or are you one of those who shuts their eyes and closes their ears and just jumps into the void with no concern for the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i can pretty much keep up with you.
> 
> blah blah blah blah more stupid shit blah blah blah blah
> 
> you just can't handle someone not agreeing with you is all.
Click to expand...


bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa  I enjoy this crap....that is why everytime I see one of these threads pop up....I have a great time skewering the pc/liberals/ and dumbass negroes who just assume attitudes based on fake news.


----------



## miketx

iceberg said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! The filthy media ruined him and pos like you fanned the flames! You're all racist pos.
> 
> Here's what the black pos got and he deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> showing off how big a dick you are, i see.
> 
> no one seems to hear the fact i never said nor felt zimmerman was guilty of much that night other than being stupid OF WHICH he was not alone.
> 
> instead you hear some jacked up defense of martin OF WHICH i've not said much about.
Click to expand...

Well, that's good. Being a dick is good too. If the media and liberal SCUM had not made every effort to destroy Zimmerman, we would never have heard from him again. That is the truth.


----------



## MacTheKnife

iceberg said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense...........Z did not choose to become famous and notorious...he did so because he was able to defend his life.
> 
> He never sought any of this crap...he had a job in addition to volunteering to help protect his neighborhood which was under assault from burglars and home invaders.
> 
> On the night in question he simply did what he had always done in these case....see someone suspicious and report it to the police.
> 
> The only  thing that made this particular night different was the fact he was viciously attacked by the suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> he chose to go after someone when the police said stop.
> 
> at this point i'm simply not into the history by emotional need lessons from you so i'll move along. you keep your opinion, i'll keep mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have two things.....your opinion and the fantasy you made up to support....yes run a long......you have nothing of value to contribute...bye bye....do not let the screen door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh - terminally a child i see.
> 
> i have a lot to add. we just disagree and you choose to make it a divide. i just choose not to get into it with someone who is, in the end, going to do this anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you choose to lie and try and spin the facts of the case to fit that movie running in your head.
> 
> We absolutely disagree....but that does not mean there is anything at all correct regarding your spurious claims aka nonsense.  Take a hike...no one wants to keep hearing your repeat b.s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please - feel free to put me on ignore.
Click to expand...


Well, if you leave like you promised there would be no need for that.  I have never used that function but you are tempting me....only so much stupid can be tolerated.


----------



## MacTheKnife

miketx said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! The filthy media ruined him and pos like you fanned the flames! You're all racist pos.
> 
> Here's what the black pos got and he deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> showing off how big a dick you are, i see.
> 
> no one seems to hear the fact i never said nor felt zimmerman was guilty of much that night other than being stupid OF WHICH he was not alone.
> 
> instead you hear some jacked up defense of martin OF WHICH i've not said much about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's good. Being a dick is good too. If the media and liberal SCUM had not made every effort to destroy Zimmerman, we would never have heard from him again. That is the truth.
Click to expand...


Exactly...the local police did a exellent investigtion exonerating George but then Al Sharpton heard a Jew boy had killed on of his homies and the rest is history aka...him using his media connections to spread disinformation aka the picture of trayvon when he was just l2 yrs. old being widely circulated making folks believe that was the way he looked when he was killed...even obama was tricked by that photo...hence his statement of....'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'  hehheh.

The way trayvon really looked at the time of his death..............


----------



## arjt27

Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .


AT, educator!


----------



## MacTheKnife

arjt27 said:


> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!



Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?


----------



## mudwhistle

iceberg said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
Click to expand...

So that justifies crushing his skull?


----------



## mudwhistle

MacTheKnife said:


> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?
Click to expand...

Blame it on Trump.


----------



## mudwhistle

miketx said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is Zimmerman going to do for money?    He still has to live, celebrity boxing matches and other publicity events are the only thing he can do really to make a living. His pre-trayvon dreams are no longer possible.    Zimmerman is just following the road followed by John Wayne Bobbitt and Joey Buttafuoco before him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. don't care. we all have a cross to bear and i'm not going to get into helping him continue to be stupid. he's free to do as he wants but all these actions he takes just puts gas on any flames people put to him.
> 
> you wanna make up excuses for him feel free. it's a monday and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....he is not free to do as he wishes....he cannot even get a job due to his notoriety --constantly helped along by the media....he remains under a microscope and probably always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sometimes that's the result of the choices we've made along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! The filthy media ruined him and pos like you fanned the flames! You're all racist pos.
> 
> Here's what the black pos got and he deserved it.
Click to expand...

HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT ABOUT OBAMA'S SON!!!!


----------



## iceberg

mudwhistle said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that justifies crushing his skull?
Click to expand...

please show me where i ever said he deserved his skull bashed in.


----------



## arjt27

MacTheKnife said:


> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?
Click to expand...


Well sure I believe that you should defend your life If it is being threatened. 


AT, educator!


----------



## MacTheKnife

arjt27 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure I believe that you should defend your life If it is being threatened.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
Click to expand...


What makes you think George's life was not being threatened?

Florida Law....................


*When Deadly Force is Justified*
A person is justified in using deadly force if he reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself.


Forensic expert says evidence backs George Zimmerman’s story

That was 'evidence' presented in court which the jury obviously found credible.

What you got showing that Trayvon did not attack George....do not forget his bruised knuckels.

Well....you do have your agenda, you do have your liberal beliefs and fallacies and opinion.....

What you do not have:  Any evidence whatsoever that supports your opinion.

Oh my bad I forgot....Sweet little Trayvon was unarmed...........bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Too friggin ridiculous....but how many times did we see that irrelevant fact presented like it proved trayvon just had to be innocent...just like that little boy picture when he was l2 yrs. old....which the media circulated far and wide like that was how he looked when he met his fate......newsflash....trayvon was just a few days short of being a legal adult and had left his innocent days long ago....years ago....his only ambition was to be a gang banga and proved that by boasting about his fights, implicated in a burglary, school problems, disciplinary suspensions etc.

BTW Trayvon did not have a pistol but he did have two strong arms and was very capable of knocking someones head on the sidewalk whilst he straddled them especially after he sucker punched George and thus stunning him....

George was lucky he was able to get his pistol out before he was rendered unconscious and having his gun taken away and used against him.

In the old west a .45 pistol was known as the 'equalizer' meaning a stronger man had no advantage  over a weaker man  in a fight if the weaker man was armed.

George demonstrated the value of being armed....especially in a dangerous situation.....however no one knows when danger might approach....it can jump out at you from the bushes just like trayvon did....thus we all can take a lesson from that.


----------



## Polishprince

iceberg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that justifies crushing his skull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please show me where i ever said he deserved his skull bashed in.
Click to expand...



That's what Martin was doing when Zimmerman capped his ass.

Martin was in the process of crushing Z's skull in, and stopping that process was the purpose of the shooting.

If you were against Z's shooting the man, you must be in favor of Z getting his skull crushed.


----------



## mudwhistle

iceberg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that justifies crushing his skull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please show me where i ever said he deserved his skull bashed in.
Click to expand...

You don't have to.....your nasty attitude toward the guy implies you think he got away with something. 
Problem with that is he would have had to allowed that punk-ass motherfucker to bash his skull in rather than shoot the SOB.


----------



## iceberg

mudwhistle said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> but zimmerman is still a dumbass and that's all i'm going to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that justifies crushing his skull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please show me where i ever said he deserved his skull bashed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to.....your nasty attitude toward the guy implies you think he got away with something.
> Problem with that is he would have had to allowed that punk-ass motherfucker to bash his skull in rather than shoot the SOB.
Click to expand...

no it doesnt but fine. make it what you want.


----------



## mudwhistle

iceberg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.   But that doesn't mean he deserved to be killed by Trayvon or have his head bashed in.
> 
> And the fact that the Black Panther Party has put a million dollar bounty on his head would likely change anyone's behavior.  If you knew that there were numerous people out there ready to cap your ass anytime you appear in public, it could easily make you appear erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that justifies crushing his skull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please show me where i ever said he deserved his skull bashed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to.....your nasty attitude toward the guy implies you think he got away with something.
> Problem with that is he would have had to allowed that punk-ass motherfucker to bash his skull in rather than shoot the SOB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it doesnt but fine. make it what you want.
Click to expand...

You don't like the guy because you have a tendency to buy into media reports. 
I think it's clear that the media lies to us every day......so I don't really care what they publish. 
It doesn't change my opinion one bit, simply because I know they have a dishonest agenda.


----------



## iceberg

mudwhistle said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> never said he did. thanks for the input.
> 
> but i'd also not make celebrity death match appearances, and other activity to exasperate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> So that justifies crushing his skull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please show me where i ever said he deserved his skull bashed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to.....your nasty attitude toward the guy implies you think he got away with something.
> Problem with that is he would have had to allowed that punk-ass motherfucker to bash his skull in rather than shoot the SOB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it doesnt but fine. make it what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like the guy because you have a tendency to buy into media reports.
> I think it's clear that the media lies to us every day......so I don't really care what they publish.
> It doesn't change my opinion one bit, simply because I know they have a dishonest agenda.
Click to expand...

you are wrong.

again. 

but dont let that stop you. keep on being full of shit.


----------



## mudwhistle

iceberg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that justifies crushing his skull?
> 
> 
> 
> please show me where i ever said he deserved his skull bashed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to.....your nasty attitude toward the guy implies you think he got away with something.
> Problem with that is he would have had to allowed that punk-ass motherfucker to bash his skull in rather than shoot the SOB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it doesnt but fine. make it what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like the guy because you have a tendency to buy into media reports.
> I think it's clear that the media lies to us every day......so I don't really care what they publish.
> It doesn't change my opinion one bit, simply because I know they have a dishonest agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are wrong.
> 
> again.
> 
> but dont let that stop you. keep on being full of shit.
Click to expand...

No, the media is full of shit. 
It's rare that they aren't.


----------



## Rustic

...And Trayvon Martin is still taking a dirt nap.

He will not be missed


----------



## Rigby5

Muhammed said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
Click to expand...


That is obviously a lie.
George got out of his SUV, chased Trayvon, and then cut him off from getting home.
Those are all acts of aggression by George.
He did not just pull his gun and murder Trayvon at a distance, so I can't say that he should have been convicted, but he clearly should not have chased or cornered Trayvon.


----------



## arjt27

MacTheKnife said:


> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure I believe that you should defend your life If it is being threatened.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think George's life was not being threatened?
> 
> Florida Law....................
> 
> 
> *When Deadly Force is Justified*
> A person is justified in using deadly force if he reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself.
> 
> 
> Forensic expert says evidence backs George Zimmerman’s story
> 
> That was 'evidence' presented in court which the jury obviously found credible.
> 
> What you got showing that Trayvon did not attack George....do not forget his bruised knuckels.
> 
> Well....you do have your agenda, you do have your liberal beliefs and fallacies and opinion.....
> 
> What you do not have:  Any evidence whatsoever that supports your opinion.
> 
> Oh my bad I forgot....Sweet little Trayvon was unarmed...........bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Too friggin ridiculous....but how many times did we see that irrelevant fact presented like it proved trayvon just had to be innocent...just like that little boy picture when he was l2 yrs. old....which the media circulated far and wide like that was how he looked when he met his fate......newsflash....trayvon was just a few days short of being a legal adult and had left his innocent days long ago....years ago....his only ambition was to be a gang banga and proved that by boasting about his fights, implicated in a burglary, school problems, disciplinary suspensions etc.
> 
> BTW Trayvon did not have a pistol but he did have two strong arms and was very capable of knocking someones head on the sidewalk whilst he straddled them especially after he sucker punched George and thus stunning him....
> 
> George was lucky he was able to get his pistol out before he was rendered unconscious and having his gun taken away and used against him.
> 
> In the old west a .45 pistol was known as the 'equalizer' meaning a stronger man had no advantage  over a weaker man  in a fight if the weaker man was armed.
> 
> George demonstrated the value of being armed....especially in a dangerous situation.....however no one knows when danger might approach....it can jump out at you from the bushes just like trayvon did....thus we all can take a lesson from that.
Click to expand...


Well I’m not saying Trayvon was not a potential threat. In reality we’re all threats, so I can see the reasoning. All I’m saying is that I wouldn’t want him on tinder.


AT, educator!


----------



## Muhammed

Rigby5 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is obviously a lie.
> George got out of his SUV, chased Trayvon, and then cut him off from getting home.
> Those are all acts of aggression by George.
> He did not just pull his gun and murder Trayvon at a distance, so I can't say that he should have been convicted, but he clearly should not have chased or cornered Trayvon.
Click to expand...

The eyewitness says that is not what happened, jackass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app


You people get excited over the DUMBEST SHIT. 
How boring must your life be?


----------



## Rigby5

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman wasn't picking a fight with a child.  Its sort of silly to think so, and that's why he was exonerated by his peers. Martin was a thug, he called himself the "no limit n-word".   He decided to attack Zimmerman for one reason only.  He thought he could get away with it and figured he was untouchable as a young , black male- America's sacred cow.
Click to expand...



That is crazy.  Trayvon was just trying to get home with food he had just bought, in the rain, at night.
Clearly it was George who did everything wrong, like following, chasing, and cutting off Trayvon's route home.
George was not at all "exonerated".
All the jurors said that it was George who did things wrong.
Martin did nothing at all wrong.
It is just that there was no proof of exactly what happened because there were no witnesses to the actual fight.
So the jury did not feel it was absolute enough to convict.

There is zero evidence that Trayvon had ever been in trouble, arrested, or ever done anything wrong.
The worst you can claim is that he was suspended for having women's jewelry that he was likely selling.


----------



## Rigby5

Muhammed said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is obviously a lie.
> George got out of his SUV, chased Trayvon, and then cut him off from getting home.
> Those are all acts of aggression by George.
> He did not just pull his gun and murder Trayvon at a distance, so I can't say that he should have been convicted, but he clearly should not have chased or cornered Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The eyewitness says that is not what happened, jackass.
Click to expand...


That is a lie.
There was not a single eye witness.
There was a woman who heard the fighting, but she said she really could not see what was going on.


----------



## Rigby5

Muhammed said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the short fat middle middle aged dude did not chase down the tall young wide receiver, dumbass.
Click to expand...



Yes he did.
It is in the testimony, if you bothered to read it.
Trayvon was just walking, so was easy to beat by running.
And it is clear that George knew the grounds well enough to take a short cut, which put in IN FRONT of Trayvon, cutting off his route home.
Look at the map.
Clearly the fight happened no where near to George's SUV.
So when the dispatcher told him to stop following, he failed to take that order and instead deliberately provoked the confrontation and fight.


----------



## Rigby5

Polishprince said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the short fat middle middle aged dude did not chase down the tall young wide receiver, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Further, Zimmerman shot Martin at point black range.   It isn't like Martin was running away and Zimmerman hit him in the back
Click to expand...


No, Martin was running away and Zimmerman took a short cut to cut him off and get in front of him.
It was Zimmerman that forced the confrontation for no reason.
Martin had done nothing at all wrong.
It was legal for him to be there, and all he was trying to do was get home with his groceries.


----------



## Rigby5

Polishprince said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman wasn't picking a fight with a child.  Its sort of silly to think so, and that's why he was exonerated by his peers. Martin was a thug, he called himself the "no limit n-word".   He decided to attack Zimmerman for one reason only.  He thought he could get away with it and figured he was untouchable as a young , black male- America's sacred cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The American psyche now puts the Young Black Male up on a pedestal to be worshipped and honored no matter what.   Martin knew this, as a young black guy.
> 
> You saw the way Michael White was lionized after getting shot when wrestling with the police for their handgun.
> 
> Martin had to know how Tupac and the Notorious Big were praised after they got their asses capped.  He didn't think that Zimmerman would do shit when he went MMA style on him, and he had good reason to think so from the history of others.   And the fact that he thought Zimmerman was light in his loafers was even more of a reason.
Click to expand...


It is clear Martin was trying to avoid a confrontation.
He never went towards Zimmerman, but always away from him.
It was Zimmerman who took a short cut and got in front of Martin.


----------



## Rigby5

Correll said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone does not "force a fight".
> 
> The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.
> 
> NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.
Click to expand...


Following someone is deliberate and illegal intimidation, especially at night.
But it is clear the confrontation happened so far from Zimmerman's SUV, that Zimmerman kept running and got in front of Martin by taking a short cut.
And why would Zimmerman do that unless he intended to take the first swing?


----------



## Rigby5

mudwhistle said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Zimmerman was the aggressor.....while getting his head bashed into the concrete sidewalk.
> That's the same rationale as saying a person wearing a MAGA is attacked by a mob and a crazy Indian.
> Obviously the jerk shouldn't have smirked in an aggressive way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is the only one who claims his head was being bashed in, and we know for certain it was not true because almost the entire area was grass.
> And if George was not the aggressor, why did he get out of his vehicle and run to get in front of Trayvon and cut him off from his home?
> Have you ever tried to bash in someone's head on a sidewalk?
> It is essentially impossible.
> The neck is far stronger than 2 hands could ever be.
> And George was about twice the size of skinny little Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....sidewalks are usually narrower than the grass yard they go thru or around. *rolling eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how dare GZ get out of his vehicle and follow a thug to keep eyes on him till the cops arrive.
> 
> From January 1, 2011, through February 26, 2012, police were called to The Retreat at Twin Lakes 402 times.[22] Crimes committed at The Retreat in the year prior to Martin's death had included eight burglaries, nine thefts, and one shooting.[35] Twin Lakes residents said there were dozens of reports of attempted break-ins, which had created an atmosphere of fear in their neighborhood.[2]
> 
> In September 2011, the Twin Lakes residents held an organizational meeting to create a neighborhood watch program. Zimmerman was selected by neighbors as the program's coordinator, according to Wendy Dorival, Neighborhood Watch organizer for the Sanford Police Department.[5][36] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin​
> No....I have not tried to bash anyone's head on a sidewalk, have you?
> However, I know that my two arms and my full body weight can generate more force than anyone's neck can support. My upper body can generate roughly 150 lbs of force. Find me one person with a neck that can support that kind of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon was 5' 11" was bigger than GZ who was 5'7".
> The only reason GZ was charged with murder was because Trayvon was unarmed. He was found not guilty due to lack of evidence. The left needed a reason to claim racism during a highly charged political season, so they latched onto the case and blew it out of proportion.
Click to expand...



That is NOT at all evidence of anyone attempting to bash anyone else.
Those are scratches, and obviously from rolling around, because there are so many.
A bash would be singular, raised and swollen, and bruised.
That is no evidence of that at all.
All we see is evidence of being hit in the nose.
Which is not something that could be considered life threatening.
Unless Martin has a weapon, it is illegal for someone like Zimmerman who is carrying a weapon, to use it.

Downward force of your weight is totally irrelevant.
In order to bash someone's head on pavement, you first have to lift the head into the air, and that should have been impossible, unless Zimmerman was unconscious or something.

Martin was tall, but thin and young.  At 17 one does not yet have dense muscle mass.  There is no way he could have been a physical threat.


----------



## Rigby5

mudwhistle said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not how the jury saw it,,,
> 
> or were you there and failed to come forward in travons defense???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????
> 
> sorry you are just wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the map.
> Clearly George Zimmerman cut off Trayvon Martin from getting to his home, and forced the confrontation.
> It was entirely the fault of George Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So George needed to have his skull bashed in, right?
Click to expand...



That is obviously a lie because there was not even a bruise on Zimmerman's head.
All we see are scratches.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????
> 
> sorry you are just wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the map.
> Clearly George Zimmerman cut off Trayvon Martin from getting to his home, and forced the confrontation.
> It was entirely the fault of George Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So George needed to have his skull bashed in, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is obviously a lie because there was not even a bruise on Zimmerman's head.
> All we see are scratches.
Click to expand...


What a dumbass you must be....choosing a topic that can be proven so easily.  STFU

George Zimmerman's injuries


----------



## harmonica

Zim is undeniably an idiot who can't add 1 + 1:
he says ''TM must have something wrong with him because TM is staring at him''
???!!!!!!!!! do YOU know what this means????!!!!???
it means he's an IDIOT with a pistol
....TM is staring because dumbass is FOLLOWING him aggressively !! and DUMBASS's thinking is so FKed up he can't figure that out
..he's so OBSESSED with being a hero so much that he can't add 1 + 1
Zim calls him as asshole for --------------------------------walking !!!!!

a DUMBASS wannabe with a pistol --JUST like the dumbass trouble STARTER with a pistol that shot the Amazon driver over a parking spot


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone does not "force a fight".
> 
> The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.
> 
> NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is deliberate and illegal intimidation, especially at night.
> But it is clear the confrontation happened so far from Zimmerman's SUV, that Zimmerman kept running and got in front of Martin by taking a short cut.
> And why would Zimmerman do that unless he intended to take the first swing?
Click to expand...


bwaaaaaaaaa what an ignoramous..............obviously you know not much of the law to say the least....once again demonstrating the ignorance of those who come on the Z threads thinking they know  it all when they know nothing.

First of all Z whilst not a police officer was part of the watch program for the neighborhood....thus it was in the scope of his responsibility...not even to mention he only went in the direction where he thought trayvon had off in to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did he run?  ...it being a dark and rainy night he had completely lost sight of trayvon.

Anyhow following someone  is not a crime, but if you keep following the same person for days on end then that might be stalking....but of course everyone knew what Georg's motive was thus he did nothing illegal whatsoever.


----------



## harmonica

MacTheKnife said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????
> 
> sorry you are just wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the map.
> Clearly George Zimmerman cut off Trayvon Martin from getting to his home, and forced the confrontation.
> It was entirely the fault of George Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So George needed to have his skull bashed in, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is obviously a lie because there was not even a bruise on Zimmerman's head.
> All we see are scratches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass you must be....choosing a topic that can be proven so easily.  STFU
> 
> George Zimmerman's injuries
Click to expand...

see post # 191
also:
all evidence points to Zim being the aggressor--many times
with his own words and actions


----------



## harmonica

MacTheKnife said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> 
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone does not "force a fight".
> 
> The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.
> 
> NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is deliberate and illegal intimidation, especially at night.
> But it is clear the confrontation happened so far from Zimmerman's SUV, that Zimmerman kept running and got in front of Martin by taking a short cut.
> And why would Zimmerman do that unless he intended to take the first swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bwaaaaaaaaa what an ignoramous..............obviously you know not muh of the law to say the least....once again demonstrating the ignorance of those who comed on the Z threads thinking they know  it all when they know nothing.
> 
> First of all Z whilst not a police officer was part of the watch program for the neighborhood....thus it was in the scope of his responsibility...not even to mention he only went in the direction where he thought trayvon had off in to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did he run?  ...it being a dark and rainy night he had completely lost sight of trayvon.
> 
> Anyhow following someone  is not a crime, but if you keep following the same person for days on end then that might be stalking....but of course everyone knew what Georg's motive was thus he did nothing illegal whatsoever.
Click to expand...

without even meeting/knowing TM, Z call's him an ASSHOLE !!!!!!!!!
this shows:
1. Z is a DUMBASS
2. hate
3. aggression


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> Zim is undeniably an idiot who can't add 1 + 1:
> he says ''TM must have something wrong with him because TM is staring at him''
> ???!!!!!!!!! do YOU know what this means????!!!!???
> it means he's an IDIOT with a pistol
> ....TM is staring because dumbass is FOLLOWING him aggressively !! and DUMBASS's thinking is so FKed up he can't figure that out
> ..he's so OBSESSED with being a hero so much that he can't add 1 + 1
> Zim calls him as asshole for --------------------------------walking !!!!!
> 
> a DUMBASS wannabe with a pistol --JUST like the dumbass trouble STARTER with a pistol that shot the Amazon driver over a parking spot



Sounds like some crap a Negro would say....pathetic.

Trayvon fucked up and got hisself kilt....get over it.  

There is a lessson to all thugs and wanna be gangstas  keep the fuck out of Florida...we have the right...the legal right to carry a concealed weapon....so that easy target you looking at...might not be so easy.  

Trayvon learned that the hard way.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone does not "force a fight".
> 
> The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.
> 
> NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is deliberate and illegal intimidation, especially at night.
> But it is clear the confrontation happened so far from Zimmerman's SUV, that Zimmerman kept running and got in front of Martin by taking a short cut.
> And why would Zimmerman do that unless he intended to take the first swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bwaaaaaaaaa what an ignoramous..............obviously you know not muh of the law to say the least....once again demonstrating the ignorance of those who comed on the Z threads thinking they know  it all when they know nothing.
> 
> First of all Z whilst not a police officer was part of the watch program for the neighborhood....thus it was in the scope of his responsibility...not even to mention he only went in the direction where he thought trayvon had off in to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did he run?  ...it being a dark and rainy night he had completely lost sight of trayvon.
> 
> Anyhow following someone  is not a crime, but if you keep following the same person for days on end then that might be stalking....but of course everyone knew what Georg's motive was thus he did nothing illegal whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without even meeting/knowing TM, Z call's him an ASSHOLE !!!!!!!!!
> this shows:
> 1. Z is a DUMBASS
> 2. hate
> 3. aggression
Click to expand...

bwaaaaaaaaa  I could do the same for you....ASSHOLE.....heh heh   in some cases  it is just toooooo obious.  Deal wid it chump.   bwaaaaaaaaa


----------



## harmonica

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone does not "force a fight".
> 
> The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.
> 
> NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is deliberate and illegal intimidation, especially at night.
> But it is clear the confrontation happened so far from Zimmerman's SUV, that Zimmerman kept running and got in front of Martin by taking a short cut.
> And why would Zimmerman do that unless he intended to take the first swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bwaaaaaaaaa what an ignoramous..............obviously you know not muh of the law to say the least....once again demonstrating the ignorance of those who comed on the Z threads thinking they know  it all when they know nothing.
> 
> First of all Z whilst not a police officer was part of the watch program for the neighborhood....thus it was in the scope of his responsibility...not even to mention he only went in the direction where he thought trayvon had off in to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did he run?  ...it being a dark and rainy night he had completely lost sight of trayvon.
> 
> Anyhow following someone  is not a crime, but if you keep following the same person for days on end then that might be stalking....but of course everyone knew what Georg's motive was thus he did nothing illegal whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without even meeting/knowing TM, Z call's him an ASSHOLE !!!!!!!!!
> this shows:
> 1. Z is a DUMBASS
> 2. hate
> 3. aggression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwaaaaaaaaa  I could do the same for you....ASSHOLE.....heh heh   in some cases  it is just toooooo obious.  Deal wid it chump.   bwaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...

very intelligent reply


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> 
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman wasn't picking a fight with a child.  Its sort of silly to think so, and that's why he was exonerated by his peers. Martin was a thug, he called himself the "no limit n-word".   He decided to attack Zimmerman for one reason only.  He thought he could get away with it and figured he was untouchable as a young , black male- America's sacred cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The American psyche now puts the Young Black Male up on a pedestal to be worshipped and honored no matter what.   Martin knew this, as a young black guy.
> 
> You saw the way Michael White was lionized after getting shot when wrestling with the police for their handgun.
> 
> Martin had to know how Tupac and the Notorious Big were praised after they got their asses capped.  He didn't think that Zimmerman would do shit when he went MMA style on him, and he had good reason to think so from the history of others.   And the fact that he thought Zimmerman was light in his loafers was even more of a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is clear Martin was trying to avoid a confrontation.
> He never went towards Zimmerman, but always away from him.
> It was Zimmerman who took a short cut and got in front of Martin.
Click to expand...


How stupid of you to come on here and posit some shit like that...most especially when some of us actually watched the trial.  

Wize up dumbass and try to stop looking so stupid.


----------



## BULLDOG

I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone does not "force a fight".
> 
> The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.
> 
> NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone is deliberate and illegal intimidation, especially at night.
> But it is clear the confrontation happened so far from Zimmerman's SUV, that Zimmerman kept running and got in front of Martin by taking a short cut.
> And why would Zimmerman do that unless he intended to take the first swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bwaaaaaaaaa what an ignoramous..............obviously you know not muh of the law to say the least....once again demonstrating the ignorance of those who comed on the Z threads thinking they know  it all when they know nothing.
> 
> First of all Z whilst not a police officer was part of the watch program for the neighborhood....thus it was in the scope of his responsibility...not even to mention he only went in the direction where he thought trayvon had off in to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did he run?  ...it being a dark and rainy night he had completely lost sight of trayvon.
> 
> Anyhow following someone  is not a crime, but if you keep following the same person for days on end then that might be stalking....but of course everyone knew what Georg's motive was thus he did nothing illegal whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without even meeting/knowing TM, Z call's him an ASSHOLE !!!!!!!!!
> this shows:
> 1. Z is a DUMBASS
> 2. hate
> 3. aggression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwaaaaaaaaa  I could do the same for you....ASSHOLE.....heh heh   in some cases  it is just toooooo obious.  Deal wid it chump.   bwaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very intelligent reply
Click to expand...


Quite fitting response boyo.


----------



## harmonica

hahah


MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zim is undeniably an idiot who can't add 1 + 1:
> he says ''TM must have something wrong with him because TM is staring at him''
> ???!!!!!!!!! do YOU know what this means????!!!!???
> it means he's an IDIOT with a pistol
> ....TM is staring because dumbass is FOLLOWING him aggressively !! and DUMBASS's thinking is so FKed up he can't figure that out
> ..he's so OBSESSED with being a hero so much that he can't add 1 + 1
> Zim calls him as asshole for --------------------------------walking !!!!!
> 
> a DUMBASS wannabe with a pistol --JUST like the dumbass trouble STARTER with a pistol that shot the Amazon driver over a parking spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like some crap a Negro would say....pathetic.
> 
> Trayvon fucked up and got hisself kilt....get over it.
> 
> There is a lessson to all thugs and wanna be gangstas  keep the fuck out of Florida...we have the right...the legal right to carry a concealed weapon....so that easy target you looking at...might not be so easy.
> 
> Trayvon learned that the hard way.
Click to expand...

hahahahahah
you are such the tough guy hero


----------



## MacTheKnife

Obviously we have a few negroes on this thread....and the lies they try to spread are even beneath the dignity of most Negroes.....these morons must be afllicted with an i.q. like mad maxine.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> hahah
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zim is undeniably an idiot who can't add 1 + 1:
> he says ''TM must have something wrong with him because TM is staring at him''
> ???!!!!!!!!! do YOU know what this means????!!!!???
> it means he's an IDIOT with a pistol
> ....TM is staring because dumbass is FOLLOWING him aggressively !! and DUMBASS's thinking is so FKed up he can't figure that out
> ..he's so OBSESSED with being a hero so much that he can't add 1 + 1
> Zim calls him as asshole for --------------------------------walking !!!!!
> 
> a DUMBASS wannabe with a pistol --JUST like the dumbass trouble STARTER with a pistol that shot the Amazon driver over a parking spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like some crap a Negro would say....pathetic.
> 
> Trayvon fucked up and got hisself kilt....get over it.
> 
> There is a lessson to all thugs and wanna be gangstas  keep the fuck out of Florida...we have the right...the legal right to carry a concealed weapon....so that easy target you looking at...might not be so easy.
> 
> Trayvon learned that the hard way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahah
> you are such the tough guy hero
Click to expand...


I am the kind of guy you never want to meet boyo......from Florida...if you git mah drift chump.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BULLDOG said:


> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.



I doubt Z is the kind to worry  much....a guy who would be that worried would probably move to Peru or somewhere.

There was an attempt on his life awhile back but seemed not to faze him....being a single guy he probably feels he can handle whatever pops up like he proved with trayvonista.....someone with a family and kids would have to be worried for the kids sake....lots of idiots out there like you full of hatred.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rigby5 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehheh   Even  that great liberal ---former.....President Carter said the Jury got it right.
> 
> 
> Trayvon was walking around peeping in windows on a dark and rainy night.
> 
> When he noticed George pull up and park in front of the clubhouse...he came to where George was and circled his vehicle scoping  out George......George stayed on the phone the whole time ---George did not say anything to trayvon...did not even roll down his window  ....just kept describing to dispatch what trayvonista was doing....then  trayvon seeing George on the phone and possibly hearing him talking to the police dispatcher  ....Trayvon took off running(if he was so innocent why did he run away?)  then when George told the dispatcher the suspect had taken off runnig....she axed George which way did he go....George then got out of the truck(having completely lost sight of trayvon) to try and  determine which way he had run off to.  George  had not walked but a few steps when the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone advised George she did not need him to follow trayvon....George complied and then she axed him for the exact address where he was....then George walked a little further to get to a lighted area where he could see an address to tell the dispatcher his exact location....then on his way back to his truck trayvon  doubled back and confronted George and axed him if he had a problem.....George was attempting to call the dispatcher back but trayvo sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground....jumped on top of him and began beating his head against the side walk and told George he was going to kill him....whereupon George managed to get his weapon out and shoot trayvon.
> 
> Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is totally and completely false.
> No one ever testified that Trayvon was peeping or even on private property, ever.
> He did NOT circle around George's vehicle.
> And George did not stay put, but was following Trayvon as a very slow speed.
> When Travon stopped to ask what he wanted, then George stopped as well.
> And that clearly is why Trayvon took off.
> He thought he was being stalked by a sexual predator.
> But George did not comply when the dispatcher said he should not follow.
> We know that because the location of the confrontation was several blocks from George's SUV.
> He never went back to his vehicle.
> And no, there was no one else reporting that Trayvon started any violence or ever even said anything to him.
> Considering Trayvon was a skinny kid and George was about twice his weight, claiming George was at risk is just a farce.
> The jury did not conclude George was innocent, but that there simply was not enough evidence as to what really happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre really going to call someone else wrong and then post that????
> 
> sorry you are just wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the map.
> Clearly George Zimmerman cut off Trayvon Martin from getting to his home, and forced the confrontation.
> It was entirely the fault of George Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So George needed to have his skull bashed in, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is obviously a lie because there was not even a bruise on Zimmerman's head.
> All we see are scratches.
Click to expand...

I posted pictures in the thread showing his bloody nose and cuts and blood coming out of the back of his head.
Stop being a tool for the media. 
It makes you look like a moron.


----------



## MisterBeale

Must be slow news day.

You folks rehashing this again?


Next up. . . . OJ and Rodney King.


----------



## MacTheKnife

MisterBeale said:


> Must be slow news day.
> 
> You folks rehashing this again?
> 
> 
> Next up. . . . OJ and Rodney King.




hehheh  I love the Z threads...nothing on the message boards that so completely and easily shows up liberals for what they are....lying scumbags.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is obviously a lie.
> George got out of his SUV, chased Trayvon, and then cut him off from getting home.
> Those are all acts of aggression by George.
> He did not just pull his gun and murder Trayvon at a distance, so I can't say that he should have been convicted, but he clearly should not have chased or cornered Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The eyewitness says that is not what happened, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> There was not a single eye witness.
> There was a woman who heard the fighting, but she said she really could not see what was going on.
Click to expand...


Wrong again prissy missy........2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rustic said:


> ...And Trayvon Martin is still taking a dirt nap.
> 
> He will not be missed



Kinda sad...he had such high hopes....wanted to be an astronaut I hear.....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MacTheKnife

arjt27 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure I believe that you should defend your life If it is being threatened.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think George's life was not being threatened?
> 
> Florida Law....................
> 
> 
> *When Deadly Force is Justified*
> A person is justified in using deadly force if he reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself.
> 
> 
> Forensic expert says evidence backs George Zimmerman’s story
> 
> That was 'evidence' presented in court which the jury obviously found credible.
> 
> What you got showing that Trayvon did not attack George....do not forget his bruised knuckels.
> 
> Well....you do have your agenda, you do have your liberal beliefs and fallacies and opinion.....
> 
> What you do not have:  Any evidence whatsoever that supports your opinion.
> 
> Oh my bad I forgot....Sweet little Trayvon was unarmed...........bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Too friggin ridiculous....but how many times did we see that irrelevant fact presented like it proved trayvon just had to be innocent...just like that little boy picture when he was l2 yrs. old....which the media circulated far and wide like that was how he looked when he met his fate......newsflash....trayvon was just a few days short of being a legal adult and had left his innocent days long ago....years ago....his only ambition was to be a gang banga and proved that by boasting about his fights, implicated in a burglary, school problems, disciplinary suspensions etc.
> 
> BTW Trayvon did not have a pistol but he did have two strong arms and was very capable of knocking someones head on the sidewalk whilst he straddled them especially after he sucker punched George and thus stunning him....
> 
> George was lucky he was able to get his pistol out before he was rendered unconscious and having his gun taken away and used against him.
> 
> In the old west a .45 pistol was known as the 'equalizer' meaning a stronger man had no advantage  over a weaker man  in a fight if the weaker man was armed.
> 
> George demonstrated the value of being armed....especially in a dangerous situation.....however no one knows when danger might approach....it can jump out at you from the bushes just like trayvon did....thus we all can take a lesson from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I’m not saying Trayvon was not a potential threat. In reality we’re all threats, so I can see the reasoning. All I’m saying is that I wouldn’t want him on tinder.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
Click to expand...


There was a notorious serial killer on a dating show out in Californicate once.


----------



## Polishprince

BULLDOG said:


> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.




Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?

Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is obviously a lie.
> George got out of his SUV, chased Trayvon, and then cut him off from getting home.
> Those are all acts of aggression by George.
> He did not just pull his gun and murder Trayvon at a distance, so I can't say that he should have been convicted, but he clearly should not have chased or cornered Trayvon.
Click to expand...


Quite the theory you got there chump....did you hear that on cnn or nbc.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
Click to expand...


Well....some of these idiots that come on here to lie are Negroes but some liberals no doubt....as has been pointed out they have been seriously duped by the media....not too bright to begin with...they have no problem coming on here embarassing themselves.


----------



## MacTheKnife

arjt27 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure I believe that you should defend your life If it is being threatened.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think George's life was not being threatened?
> 
> Florida Law....................
> 
> 
> *When Deadly Force is Justified*
> A person is justified in using deadly force if he reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself.
> 
> 
> Forensic expert says evidence backs George Zimmerman’s story
> 
> That was 'evidence' presented in court which the jury obviously found credible.
> 
> What you got showing that Trayvon did not attack George....do not forget his bruised knuckels.
> 
> Well....you do have your agenda, you do have your liberal beliefs and fallacies and opinion.....
> 
> What you do not have:  Any evidence whatsoever that supports your opinion.
> 
> Oh my bad I forgot....Sweet little Trayvon was unarmed...........bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Too friggin ridiculous....but how many times did we see that irrelevant fact presented like it proved trayvon just had to be innocent...just like that little boy picture when he was l2 yrs. old....which the media circulated far and wide like that was how he looked when he met his fate......newsflash....trayvon was just a few days short of being a legal adult and had left his innocent days long ago....years ago....his only ambition was to be a gang banga and proved that by boasting about his fights, implicated in a burglary, school problems, disciplinary suspensions etc.
> 
> BTW Trayvon did not have a pistol but he did have two strong arms and was very capable of knocking someones head on the sidewalk whilst he straddled them especially after he sucker punched George and thus stunning him....
> 
> George was lucky he was able to get his pistol out before he was rendered unconscious and having his gun taken away and used against him.
> 
> In the old west a .45 pistol was known as the 'equalizer' meaning a stronger man had no advantage  over a weaker man  in a fight if the weaker man was armed.
> 
> George demonstrated the value of being armed....especially in a dangerous situation.....however no one knows when danger might approach....it can jump out at you from the bushes just like trayvon did....thus we all can take a lesson from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I’m not saying Trayvon was not a potential threat. In reality we’re all threats, so I can see the reasoning. All I’m saying is that I wouldn’t want him on tinder.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
Click to expand...


Yeh....no doubt he would really stink up the show....but a lot of milenials are into weird crap.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

MacTheKnife said:


> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjt27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn’t want a killer on my dating app either .
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing and capable of defending your life if you feel it is being threatened...or would you just beg for mercy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure I believe that you should defend your life If it is being threatened.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think George's life was not being threatened?
> 
> Florida Law....................
> 
> 
> *When Deadly Force is Justified*
> A person is justified in using deadly force if he reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself.
> 
> 
> Forensic expert says evidence backs George Zimmerman’s story
> 
> That was 'evidence' presented in court which the jury obviously found credible.
> 
> What you got showing that Trayvon did not attack George....do not forget his bruised knuckels.
> 
> Well....you do have your agenda, you do have your liberal beliefs and fallacies and opinion.....
> 
> What you do not have:  Any evidence whatsoever that supports your opinion.
> 
> Oh my bad I forgot....Sweet little Trayvon was unarmed...........bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Too friggin ridiculous....but how many times did we see that irrelevant fact presented like it proved trayvon just had to be innocent...just like that little boy picture when he was l2 yrs. old....which the media circulated far and wide like that was how he looked when he met his fate......newsflash....trayvon was just a few days short of being a legal adult and had left his innocent days long ago....years ago....his only ambition was to be a gang banga and proved that by boasting about his fights, implicated in a burglary, school problems, disciplinary suspensions etc.
> 
> BTW Trayvon did not have a pistol but he did have two strong arms and was very capable of knocking someones head on the sidewalk whilst he straddled them especially after he sucker punched George and thus stunning him....
> 
> George was lucky he was able to get his pistol out before he was rendered unconscious and having his gun taken away and used against him.
> 
> In the old west a .45 pistol was known as the 'equalizer' meaning a stronger man had no advantage  over a weaker man  in a fight if the weaker man was armed.
> 
> George demonstrated the value of being armed....especially in a dangerous situation.....however no one knows when danger might approach....it can jump out at you from the bushes just like trayvon did....thus we all can take a lesson from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I’m not saying Trayvon was not a potential threat. In reality we’re all threats, so I can see the reasoning. All I’m saying is that I wouldn’t want him on tinder.
> 
> 
> AT, educator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a notorious serial killer on a dating show out in Californicate once.
Click to expand...


He actually won the contest but the girl refused to go out with him....must have seen something in him that did not appeal to her.


----------



## Polishprince

MacTheKnife said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....some of these idiots that come on here to lie are Negroes but some liberals no doubt....as has been pointed out they have been seriously duped by the media....not too bright to begin with...they have no problem coming on here embarassing themselves.
Click to expand...



I don't care if you are black or white, I don't think its particularly good for Young Black Males to be worshipped as untouchable sacred cows in our culture and our society.  If you have a society where you have a subset that is not allowed to be challenged in any way, that isn't good for either them or for us.


----------



## Death Angel

Just imagine if you'd get the same reaction from the yards if a white guy got shot while banging the head of a BLACK guy into the pavement. Wouldn't happen. 

But I KNOW I would defend the black guy's  RIGHT TO SELF DEFENSE if the races were reverse. I also KNOW every CONSERVATIVE here would support the black guy if the races were reverse. Not so with the yards here.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....some of these idiots that come on here to lie are Negroes but some liberals no doubt....as has been pointed out they have been seriously duped by the media....not too bright to begin with...they have no problem coming on here embarassing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are black or white, I don't think its particularly good for Young Black Males to be worshipped as untouchable sacred cows in our culture and our society.  If you have a society where you have a subset that is not allowed to be challenged in any way, that isn't good for either them or for us.
Click to expand...


Excellent analysis....the ole double standard when it comes to do with anything concerning race....this phenomenon created by the media causes a lot of problems as it maintains that the narrative of black victimhood must always be maintained....that was the essential problem in the Trayvon affair...the media insisted despite all the evidence that Trayvon had to be innocent because he was black...just that and nothing more and they doubled down on it  and kept doubling down on it till it exploded in their faces aka  Z was not white, Trayvon was not l2 yrs. old as the picture they circulated and the only picture they circulated showed him  ......Trayvon had grown up and unfortunately turned into a wanna be gangsta.

BTW...it is too obvious that the Negroes that come on here to run off at the mouth have never been challenged....they are so used to white folk bowing down to them...just to get them out of their faces they do not know how to engage in a actual conversation...they are like little kids talking to grownups....and believe their opinion is all that matters...not the jury, not the court, not the evidence....just the fantasys they conjure up to re-inforce their non-sensical opinions.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Death Angel said:


> Just imagine if you'd get the same reaction from the yards if a white guy got shot while banging the head of a BLACK guy into the pavement. Wouldn't happen.
> 
> But I KNOW I would defend the black guy's  RIGHT TO SELF DEFENSE if the races were reverse. I also KNOW every CONSERVATIVE here would support the black guy if the races were reverse. Not so with the yards here.



yep


----------



## MacTheKnife

Something else that needs mentioning....how the media has blood on its hands of innocent victims.

By lying, putting out misinformation, spinning the facts etc. they convinced some radical negroes that a great injustice had been done......and the result of that was the death of  several innocent white folk.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...log.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ed833e80dabf

Media Ignores ‘Trayvon Revenge Killing’ of Young White Man

Trayvon Martin case: 6 youths 'beat man, 78, in twisted racial revenge attack' | Daily Mail Online

Trayvon Martin case: Black teenager admits beating white man as 'revenge' for Martin's death | Daily Mail Online

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...6/gIQABWlEjT_blog.html?utm_term=.a794036f7026


there are many more and lots never reported


----------



## BULLDOG

Polishprince said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
Click to expand...



Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that


----------



## Polishprince

BULLDOG said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
Click to expand...



The jury determined it was self defense.


----------



## Rigby5

Polishprince said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
Click to expand...


There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
No one thought he was innocent.
An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.


----------



## Polishprince

Rigby5 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
Click to expand...



How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.

Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.

Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.


----------



## Rigby5

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
Click to expand...


Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.

Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.

It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.


----------



## Polishprince

Rigby5 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
Click to expand...



A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage. 

Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.


----------



## BULLDOG

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
Click to expand...


The only person that authorized Zimmerman to do anything was Zimmerman. He was told to not follow Martin.


----------



## Faun

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app


Poor, Georgie... always the victim.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> --bullshit
> ....if an old white lady was walking home, and some guy kept following and following her--and she shot him---you would say she was standing her ground
> 
> please don't say you wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the circumstances were different, they would have to be considered differently.
> 
> However, in the case of the trial of George Zimmerman, he was found to be as innocent as a newborn babe by a jury of his peers.  They heard all of the evidence, who I am to second guess these people?
Click to expand...

No, the jury did not find Zimmerman innocent. They couldn’t have as “innocent” was not among their allowed findings.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
Click to expand...

Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.


----------



## harmonica

Z was/is UNDENIABLY stupid
obsessed with wanting to be a wannabe hero


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
Click to expand...


Sure, Zimmerman had a gun.

But the grief he could expect for using it against America's Sacred Cow makes it really useless. The liberal lynch mobs weren't going to put up with it.

Wouldn't you have trepidations about shooting a cow on the streets of Calcutta, regardless of what the cow was doing?  Cows are also considered to be literally Almighty God to the natives.  Even if you were eventually cleared, you would be locked up in Calcutta's Black Hole no questions asked until it was sorted out.


----------



## Correll

Rigby5 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is impossible because George was the one who followed, chased, and then cut in front of Trayvon to force the fight.
> That is well documented.
> Look at the map.
> George was never going back to his SUV.
> The fight clearly happened too far away from the SUV for him to have ever stopped the pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone does not "force a fight".
> 
> The persons that throws the first punch, starts the fight.
> 
> NOTHING you have said, in anyway supports your assumption that Zimmerman was the aggressor.
> 
> 
> You WANT it to be true, to support your belief system of America being racist and evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is deliberate and illegal intimidation, especially at night.
> But it is clear the confrontation happened so far from Zimmerman's SUV, that Zimmerman kept running and got in front of Martin by taking a short cut.
> And why would Zimmerman do that unless he intended to take the first swing?
Click to expand...




1. No, it is not. Zimmerman was neighbor hood watch. It was quite legal for him to watch strangers in the neighborhood, and to report them to the police, as he had done many times before.

2. Or Martin could have doubled back and confronted Zimmerman for following him.

3. So that he could keep track of Martin to direct the cops to where he was so that they could question him. As he had done many times before.


----------



## Polishprince

harmonica said:


> Z was/is UNDENIABLY stupid
> obsessed with wanting to be a wannabe hero




I think you have a point here.   But with the hassles that Z went through, the bounty put on his head, and the hounding he gets to this day by the Media for violating one of their Sacred Cows,   millions of people have learned to mind their own business and not get involved in block watches or even think about confronting or ratting on the Young Black Male in America.

Z probably thought he was exempt as a Person of Color himself, but learned his lesson


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Zimmerman had a gun.
> 
> But the grief he could expect for using it against America's Sacred Cow makes it really useless. The liberal lynch mobs weren't going to put up with it.
> 
> Wouldn't you have trepidations about shooting a cow on the streets of Calcutta, regardless of what the cow was doing?  Cows are also considered to be literally Almighty God to the natives.  Even if you were eventually cleared, you would be locked up in Calcutta's Black Hole no questions asked until it was sorted out.
Click to expand...

You have any idea how stupid you sound saying Zimmerman was useless to use his gun?

Clearly, your purpose here is to say stupid shit regardless of how stupid you sound.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Zimmerman had a gun.
> 
> But the grief he could expect for using it against America's Sacred Cow makes it really useless. The liberal lynch mobs weren't going to put up with it.
> 
> Wouldn't you have trepidations about shooting a cow on the streets of Calcutta, regardless of what the cow was doing?  Cows are also considered to be literally Almighty God to the natives.  Even if you were eventually cleared, you would be locked up in Calcutta's Black Hole no questions asked until it was sorted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have any idea how stupid you sound saying Zimmerman was useless to use his gun?
> 
> Clearly, your purpose here is to say stupid shit regardless of how stupid you sound.
Click to expand...



Apparently you missed all the shit that Z got when he DID use his firearm.  No he wasn't really free to use his gun, and I'm sure he regrets it.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Zimmerman had a gun.
> 
> But the grief he could expect for using it against America's Sacred Cow makes it really useless. The liberal lynch mobs weren't going to put up with it.
> 
> Wouldn't you have trepidations about shooting a cow on the streets of Calcutta, regardless of what the cow was doing?  Cows are also considered to be literally Almighty God to the natives.  Even if you were eventually cleared, you would be locked up in Calcutta's Black Hole no questions asked until it was sorted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have any idea how stupid you sound saying Zimmerman was useless to use his gun?
> 
> Clearly, your purpose here is to say stupid shit regardless of how stupid you sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you missed all the shit that Z got when he DID use his firearm.  No he wasn't really free to use his gun, and I'm sure he regrets it.
Click to expand...

There you go, doubling down on stupid. In reality, Zimmerman said he doesn’t regret it....

Zimmerman Says No Regret for Actions in Trayvon Martin Shooting


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
Click to expand...

Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....

...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Following some one is not initiating an incident.
> 
> 2. What information do you have that Z escalated the incident?
> 
> 3. Leaving the vehicle to follow a black teenager in the dark? Idiot possibly. But that is not a crime, nor even morally, ethically, or legally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop right there!!!!!
> ......yes--If someone keeps following you in their vehicle, then gets out and follows you on FOOT--that DOES initiate an incident........
> he could be a thief/murderer/jackass [ and Z was ]
> BULLSHIT--you KNOW it starts trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> opinions vary,,,and since he was found innocent yours means nothing
Click to expand...

OJ was found not guilty too....but I am sure that verdict didn't sit well with you did it


----------



## Polishprince

Biff_Poindexter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
Click to expand...


There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
Click to expand...


*.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *

Right up until the time he got violent.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...


*TM was standing his ground against the aggressor*

Cracka disrespected him, eh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
Click to expand...


*.without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''*

Can't fault him for being right.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
Click to expand...

I get it now.... you’re just crazy. 

Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.

And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
Click to expand...


*TM has a right to stand his ground---no?*

You bet. TM should have called 911 and stood right the fuck there.
Touching a guy with a gun....that's more like standing on your grave, eh?


----------



## Polishprince

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''*
> 
> Can't fault him for being right.
Click to expand...


I don't know if TM was really an asshole, but he was clearly not raised right.   Children should really be taught to respect adults and people of color like Zimmerman.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BULLDOG said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
Click to expand...


Murder is a legal term of which George Zimmerman was found not guilty.

*murder (mûrˈdər)*
*►*

n.
The unlawful killing of one human by another, especially with premeditated malice.
George's action was strictly within the law as the jury verified....go lie somewhere else...we have too many liars on here already.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''*
> 
> Can't fault him for being right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if TM was really an asshole, but he was clearly not raised right.   Children should really be taught to respect adults and people of color like Zimmerman.
Click to expand...


Definitely not raised right...scumbag parents.....they got a huge payoff from the owners of the complex(quite stupid of them...apparantly they though george would be convicted) and squandered the money at a casino.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *TM has a right to stand his ground---no?*
> 
> You bet. TM should have called 911 and stood right the fuck there.
> Touching a guy with a gun....that's more like standing on your grave, eh?
Click to expand...


What idiots...the police were on the way...yes he should have stood right there.

Here is what happened once again as proved in court.....Trayvon ran off....went home .....which was very close....then after talking to his g/f on the phone decided to go back and confront George....some say why?  Well...no one really knows but trayfonista....a credible theory verified by his g/f  was that trayvon thought george was a queer and he hated homos...thus he decided to attack him...which would be a hate crime.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> 
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?


----------



## Correll

Biff_Poindexter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
Click to expand...



He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman, beating him "mma style" and would not stop even when told the cops called.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> Z was the aggressor --undeniable--and we don't know what happened when they met--but we do know Z is the aggressor--NOT TM .....but Z is the one who is the aggressor
> ....without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''
> 
> lastly--Z *INITIATED *and escalated the problem/incident --so mo matter what, my point is correct that he is an idiot [ cannot think correctly ] and should not carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.without even knowing or meeting TM, he thinks TM is an '''''asshole'''*
> 
> Can't fault him for being right.
Click to expand...


exactly....hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman, beating him "mma style" and would not stop even when told the cops called.
Click to expand...


That is correct.....thank you.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *
> 
> Right up until the time he got violent.
Click to expand...


Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.

He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done numerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.  

That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *TM was standing his ground against the aggressor*
> 
> Cracka disrespected him, eh?
Click to expand...


That oft repeated fallacious accusation was disproven in court....unfortuately you did not watch the trial...but feel free to come on here and lie....no one will beat your ass for that.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> Z was/is UNDENIABLY stupid
> obsessed with wanting to be a wannabe hero



Well that is your opinion and opinions are like assholes....everyone has one.


----------



## Polishprince

MacTheKnife said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *
> 
> Right up until the time he got violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done numerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
Click to expand...




The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.  

- Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch

-If you see something, don't say anything

- The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Zimmerman sends the rest of his pathetic life with a sore neck from looking over his shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
Click to expand...


Yes...and they spent hours and days reviewing the evidence and listening to testimony...yet what we see on here are a few morons in an emotional state cuz one of dere homies done went and got hiself kilt...so they have a problem accepting that and in their ignorance want to lash out at a Watchman doing his job.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *
> 
> Right up until the time he got violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done numerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
Click to expand...


Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
Click to expand...


George had no fear....who told you that?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> --bullshit
> ....if an old white lady was walking home, and some guy kept following and following her--and she shot him---you would say she was standing her ground
> 
> please don't say you wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the circumstances were different, they would have to be considered differently.
> 
> However, in the case of the trial of George Zimmerman, he was found to be as innocent as a newborn babe by a jury of his peers.  They heard all of the evidence, who I am to second guess these people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the jury did not find Zimmerman innocent. They couldn’t have as “innocent” was not among their allowed findings.
Click to expand...


Why quibble over semantics....George was found not guilty....deal wid it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, Georgie... always the victim.
Click to expand...


George preserved his life....one has to deal with what is dealt to him....on the other hand he could have just laid there and let the punk beat him to death or at least severely injure him.

Everyone has a right to self defense....get over it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BULLDOG said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only person that authorized Zimmerman to do anything was Zimmerman. He was told to not follow Martin.
Click to expand...


the 911 call was recorded and has been posted on here....first of all the dispatcher had no authority to order Z to do anything and even if she had which she did not....he was not legally bound to follow her orders.

She merely suggested....aka....we do not need you to follow the suspect....George replied o.k and at that point forgot about trying to locate trayvon....then the dispatcher asked him for an exact address so she could direct the police to the exact location...George replied...have them call me and I will tell them...he then went to a lighted area so he could see a house number...and on his way back to his Truck trayvon jumped out of some bushes and confronted him...axing George you got a problem?  George said no and then immediately got his phone to call the dispatcher back when Trayvon sucker punched him...knocked him to the ground...jumped on top of him and began to beat his head on the sidewealk.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rigby5 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have such an antipathy to people defending themselves?   Why the hatred?
> 
> Is the young black male such a cultural Sacred Cow to you libs that any response to their aggression can not be tolerated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman got away with murder I have a problem with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury determined it was self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman was the captain of the neighborhood watch.  Watchmen are alone quite often whilst in their role of being a watchman.  George was not even on duty...he was just on his way to the store when he spotted a suspicious person and reported it to the police...if he had just wanted to kill trayvon  he would not have called the police...just common sense folks....and yes George lived in that complex...you have really been given a lot of dis-information.

George should have remained in his truck..but the dispatcher axed him which way trayvon was running off to....so george got out and walked in that direction a little ways...whereupon the dispatcher hearing the wind in his phone axed him if he was following trayvon...george replied in the affirmative...the dispatcher said we do not need you to do that ....george replied o.k and stopped trying to follow trayvon.

I emphasize he was trying to follow trayvon...how can you follow someone who has completely disappeared....it was a dark and rainy night....Trayvon had completely eluded George's vision...he had no idea where he was.

All of this was dealt with in court...unfortunately most if not all of those who come on here trying to defend trayvon did not watch the trial.


----------



## Polishprince

MacTheKnife said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *
> 
> Right up until the time he got violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done numerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
Click to expand...



The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *
> 
> Right up until the time he got violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done numerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
Click to expand...


Most people avoid young black males...they are the ones that comitt most of the violence....some older negroes are good people...but the younger ones have been radicalized into believing dat da white man b holding dem down.


----------



## BULLDOG

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Zimmerman had a gun.
> 
> But the grief he could expect for using it against America's Sacred Cow makes it really useless. The liberal lynch mobs weren't going to put up with it.
> 
> Wouldn't you have trepidations about shooting a cow on the streets of Calcutta, regardless of what the cow was doing?  Cows are also considered to be literally Almighty God to the natives.  Even if you were eventually cleared, you would be locked up in Calcutta's Black Hole no questions asked until it was sorted out.
Click to expand...


Right wingers really are nuts, aren't you?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
Click to expand...

Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
Click to expand...

who said he was minding his own business,,,he was out their conducting the business/security of all the home owners,,,


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a not guilty verdict and a determination of self defense.
> The jurors interviewed all said they thought he was probably guilty of murder, but that the probability of guilt was only around 55% or so, and you need more than 90% probability of guilt in order to convict.
> No one thought he was innocent.
> An innocent person would have stayed in their SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George had no fear....who told you that?
Click to expand...

I didn’t say that either. I asked why an armed individual would be too afraid to remain in his car.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said he was minding his own business,,,he was out their conducting the business/security of all the home owners,,,
Click to expand...

I recommend you read the quotes if you have to ask a question as stupid as that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George had no fear....who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that either. I asked why an armed individual would be too afraid to remain in his car.
Click to expand...



because most armed people dont want to use that gun to kill unless they have too


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said he was minding his own business,,,he was out their conducting the business/security of all the home owners,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recommend you read the quotes if you have to ask a question as stupid as that.
Click to expand...

I did ,,,and is why I asked the question,,,

he was doing the neighborhoods business not just his own,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George had no fear....who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that either. I asked why an armed individual would be too afraid to remain in his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because most armed people dont want to use that gun to kill unless they have too
Click to expand...

I said nothing about wanting or not wanting to use his gun. Again... I asked why an armed individual would fear staying in their car. Especially in this circumstance where said individual got out of his car and walked into a dark area.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said he was minding his own business,,,he was out their conducting the business/security of all the home owners,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recommend you read the quotes if you have to ask a question as stupid as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did ,,,and is why I asked the question,,,
> 
> he was doing the neighborhoods business not just his own,,,
Click to expand...

If you read it, you wouldn’t have asked who said he was minding his own business. It’s right there in the quotes.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George had no fear....who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that either. I asked why an armed individual would be too afraid to remain in his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because most armed people dont want to use that gun to kill unless they have too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about wanting or not wanting to use his gun. Again... I asked why an armed individual would fear staying in their car. Especially in this circumstance where said individual got out of his car and walked into a dark area.
Click to expand...



we would have to be mind readers to answer that one,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George had no fear....who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that either. I asked why an armed individual would be too afraid to remain in his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because most armed people dont want to use that gun to kill unless they have too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about wanting or not wanting to use his gun. Again... I asked why an armed individual would fear staying in their car. Especially in this circumstance where said individual got out of his car and walked into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we would have to be mind readers to answer that one,,,
Click to expand...


No....it was dealt with in court....George got out of his truck to try an answer the dispatchers question of which way Trayvon had run off to.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George had no fear....who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that either. I asked why an armed individual would be too afraid to remain in his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because most armed people dont want to use that gun to kill unless they have too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about wanting or not wanting to use his gun. Again... I asked why an armed individual would fear staying in their car. Especially in this circumstance where said individual got out of his car and walked into a dark area.
Click to expand...


You are presuming George was afraid to stay in his car which makes no sense.....George did not get out of his truck because he was afraid...that is ridiculous but par for the course on here...where ignorance abounds...all these peeps that seem so emotionally wrapped up in this case but did not bother to watch the trial...which would answer all their questions...it is available online and has been posted.


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said he was minding his own business,,,he was out their conducting the business/security of all the home owners,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recommend you read the quotes if you have to ask a question as stupid as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did ,,,and is why I asked the question,,,
> 
> he was doing the neighborhoods business not just his own,,,
Click to expand...


Some seem to think that being a Watchman is somehow wrong.....perhaps they are criminals themselves and do not like to be observed and reported to the police.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
Click to expand...


You have been answered and devastatingly so...I will just pile on...you are a idiot.  got dat?  take a hike...you are a waste of board space.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BULLDOG said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure?    Zimmerman is guilty if he doesn't stay incarcerated in his own vehicle?  In this country, that shit doesn't fly.
> 
> Zimmerman was a authorized member of the block watch, and was certainly permitted to leave in SUV for any reason or no reason at all.
> 
> Further, if he would have stayed in his vehicle, he would have had no place to go if Martin would have saw him, and dragged him out of the SUV for a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the dispatcher tell him NOT to chase, but clearly it is illegal to chase someone who has committed no crime.
> 
> Zimmerman was NOT at all a member of the Neighborhood Watch, and no Neighborhood Watch member is EVER allowed to be armed or alone.
> And no, that was NOT Zimmerman's neighborhood, so he was not supposed to be cutting through people's yards like he did.
> 
> It is ridiculous to claim it was safer to chase after Martin than to remain in the safety of a lockable SUV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lockable SUV means nothing .   Martin could have easily broke the windshield or other doors, if Zimmerman refused to open the doors and that would have caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Remember, the libs expected Zimmerman to cower before the Young Black Male Sacred Cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Zimmerman had a gun.
> 
> But the grief he could expect for using it against America's Sacred Cow makes it really useless. The liberal lynch mobs weren't going to put up with it.
> 
> Wouldn't you have trepidations about shooting a cow on the streets of Calcutta, regardless of what the cow was doing?  Cows are also considered to be literally Almighty God to the natives.  Even if you were eventually cleared, you would be locked up in Calcutta's Black Hole no questions asked until it was sorted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wingers really are nuts, aren't you?
Click to expand...


Whut dat day say bout dose dat live in glass houses ...dey should not throw rocks. hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *
> 
> Right up until the time he got violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done numerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
Click to expand...


Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.

Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos


----------



## iceberg

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
Click to expand...

Just as crazy to say Martin was as well.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman be afraid of Martin trying to open his car? He had a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George had no fear....who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that either. I asked why an armed individual would be too afraid to remain in his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because most armed people dont want to use that gun to kill unless they have too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about wanting or not wanting to use his gun. Again... I asked why an armed individual would fear staying in their car. Especially in this circumstance where said individual got out of his car and walked into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are presuming George was afraid to stay in his car which makes no sense.....George did not get out of his truck because he was afraid...that is ridiculous but par for the course on here...where ignorance abounds...all these peeps that seem so emotionally wrapped up in this case but did not bother to watch the trial...which would answer all their questions...it is available online and has been posted.
Click to expand...

You are reading impaired. I am the one saying it is ludicrous to assert Zimmerman was afraid to stay in his car — in response to a raving lunatic who actually did assert such nonsense.

Please read for comprehension.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been answered and devastatingly so...I will just pile on...you are a idiot.  got dat?  take a hike...you are a waste of board space.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You have not answered anything I said because it’s clear you have no idea what I said.


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn English, I didn’t say it wasn’t his business to checkout Trayvon — I said it’s crazy to assert Zimmerman was “minding his own business.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as crazy to say Martin was as well.
Click to expand...

Who said he was?


----------



## Fang

I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome. 

A few points:
- Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
- Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
- Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this. 
- Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)

Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.

Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk? 

At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.


----------



## Polishprince

Fang said:


> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. .



I don't think so at all.

The state's attorney was pressured by the Poverty Pimps to charge Mr. Zimmerman with 1st degree murder.   Going down to 2nd degree murder was pushing it, going all the way down to manslaughter wasn't going to happen as the mobs would have lynched the prosecutors.

By charging 2nd degree murder, they were satisfying the community.


----------



## Fang

Polishprince said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so at all.
> 
> The state's attorney was pressured by the Poverty Pimps to charge Mr. Zimmerman with 1st degree murder.   Going down to 2nd degree murder was pushing it, going all the way down to manslaughter wasn't going to happen as the mobs would have lynched the prosecutors.
> 
> By charging 2nd degree murder, they were satisfying the community.
Click to expand...


Didn't you just prove my point? The prosecutor cannot be swayed by public opinion. The only thing that matters is the evidence. There is no way in hell the prosecutor had enough evidence for 2nd degree. However, in Florida the prosecutor was allowed to ask the jury to consider a lesser charge. So manslaughter was in fact on the table. But the prosecution only did this AFTER they spent the entire trial trying to prove 2nd degree. By then it was to late because they built their trial on 2nd degree. IMO a competent prosecutor not swayed by the public could have proven manslaughter - either voluntary or involuntary.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome.
> 
> A few points:
> - Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
> - Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
> - Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this.
> - Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)
> 
> Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.
> 
> Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk?
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.



Yours is not the worst analysis I have seen and in fact you make a couple of relevant points but overall your score is not good.

I will take it apart now point by point.

Whether or not Z was on duty that night is totally irrelevant...he was a citizen of that community and he was entirely correct to report a suspicious person in the area....you have to remember this is something Z had done numerous times...and never had a problem aka observe a suspicious person and report it to the police...nothing would have happened if Trayvon had remained on the scene and wited till the police arrived,  nothing would have happened if when Trayvon ran off...he had gone home and stayed there.

It makes no difference where Trayvon was walking...it was a dark and rainy night...a normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions not to mention peering into windows.

Thus he attracted the attention of Zimmerman as a suspicious person.  Thus Zimmerman reported it.

Zimmerman actually had completely lost sight of Trayvon shortly after he took off running...Z was on the phone with dispatach when Trayvon took off...he told dispatch...he is running...dispatch axed...which way he is going...since Z could not see he got out of his truck and started walking in the last direction he saw trayvon headed to try and confirm to dispatch which way he was going...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him...are you following the suspect...Z replied yes...dispatch said...'we do not need you to do tht' Z said o.k. and stopped.   Then dispatch axed Z for his exact address so they could direct the police to the exact location....Z could not see any house numbers since it was a dark and rainy night....he told the dispatcher to have the police call him directly so he could tell them exactly where he was...

then as he was headed back to his truck he was confronted by Trayvon...who had doubled back to confront Z....trayvon axed him if he had a problem....Z said no took out his phone to call dispatch and Trayvon sucker punched him while he was trying to make the phone call.

The old lame assertion that Z would follow trayvon to his house is always trotted out....Trayvon had completely eluded Z...Z had no idea where trayvon was and it would have been impossible for him to follow him to his house

The best theory as to why trayvon went back and assaulted George is supported by Trayvons g/f he was talking to on the phone...she said tray thought Z was a queer aka a homersexual....thus it is quite possible that tray being a homophobe attacked George because he looked gay to trayvon.

Z should not have been charged with anything.....the local police did a thorough investigation and cleared Z...that should have been the end of the affair.

Instead what happened was that Al Sharpton heard about the case and based on George's last name thought he was a jew...Al sharpton is a well known Jew hater....and he was incensed thinking a jew killed one of his homies.  Not finding out till much later that Z was not a jew...was in fact a hispanic with a black grandfather.

But the ball was rolling...the feds at the bequest of attorney general eric holder backed by obama got involved and put pressure on Rick Scott the governor of Florida to indict Z....thus the ball picked up speed and the media jumped in with their photograph of trayvon when he was a very innocent looking l2 yr old and the public thought that was the way he looked the night of his murder and lots of people were outraged....because they really believed Trayon was still that innocent looking l2 yr. old. 

The worst thing about this whole ridiculous affair was how some completely innocent white folk were attacked and some were killed by radical young blacks angry because Z was found not guilty....the media bears most of the responsibility for that as they did their best to stir up public emotions by spinning the facts, by putting out dis-information and by outright lying...to such an extent that their dupes still believe the crap the media put out....and you see them on here making fools of themselves.


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome.
> 
> A few points:
> - Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
> - Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
> - Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this.
> - Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)
> 
> Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.
> 
> Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk?
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not the worst analysis I have seen and in fact you make a couple of relevant points but overall your score is not good.
> 
> I will take it apart now point by point.
> 
> Whether or not Z was on duty that night is totally irrelevant...he was a citizen of that community and he was entirely correct to report a suspicious person in the area....you have to remember this is something Z had done numerous times...and never had a problem aka observe a suspicious person and report it to the police...nothing would have happened if Trayvon had remained on the scene and wited till the police arrived,  nothing would have happened if when Trayvon ran off...he had gone home and stayed there.
> 
> It makes no difference where Trayvon was walking...it was a dark and rainy night...a normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions not to mention peering into windows.
> 
> Thus he attracted the attention of Zimmerman as a suspicious person.  Thus Zimmerman reported it.
> 
> Zimmerman actually had completely lost sight of Trayvon shortly after he took off running...Z was on the phone with dispatach when Trayvon took off...he told dispatch...he is running...dispatch axed...which way he is going...since Z could not see he got out of his truck and started walking in the last direction he saw trayvon headed to try and confirm to dispatch which way he was going...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him...are you following the suspect...Z replied yes...dispatch said...'we do not need you to do tht' Z said o.k. and stopped.   Then dispatch axed Z for his exact address so they could direct the police to the exact location....Z could not see any house numbers since it was a dark and rainy night....he told the dispatcher to have the police call him directly so he could tell them exactly where he was...
> 
> then as he was headed back to his truck he was confronted by Trayvon...who had doubled back to confront Z....trayvon axed him if he had a problem....Z said no took out his phone to call dispatch and Trayvon sucker punched him while he was trying to make the phone call.
> 
> The old lame assertion that Z would follow trayvon to his house is always trotted out....Trayvon had completely eluded Z...Z had no idea where trayvon was and it would have been impossible for him to follow him to his house
> 
> The best theory as to why trayvon went back and assaulted George is supported by Trayvons g/f he was talking to on the phone...she said tray thought Z was a queer aka a homersexual....thus it is quite possible that tray being a homophobe attacked George because he looked gay to trayvon.
> 
> Z should not have been charged with anything.....the local police did a thorough investigation and cleared Z...that should have been the end of the affair.
> 
> Instead what happened was that Al Sharpton heard about the case and based on George's last name thought he was a jew...Al sharpton is a well known Jew hater....and he was incensed thinking a jew killed one of his homies.  Not finding out till much later that Z was not a jew...was in fact a hispanic with a black grandfather.
> 
> But the ball was rolling...the feds at the bequest of attorney general eric holder backed by obama got involved and put pressure on Rick Scott the governor of Florida to indict Z....thus the ball picked up speed and the media jumped in with their photograph of trayvon when he was a very innocent looking l2 yr old and the public thought that was the way he looked the night of his murder and lots of people were outraged....because they really believed Trayon was still that innocent looking l2 yr. old.
> 
> The worst thing about this whole ridiculous affair was how some completely innocent white folk were attacked and some were killed by radical young blacks angry because Z was found not guilty....the media bears most of the responsibility for that as they did their best to stir up public emotions by spinning the facts, by putting out dis-information and by outright lying...to such an extent that their dupes still believe the crap the media put out....and you see them on here making fools of themselves.
Click to expand...


No doubt the media was completely irresponsible and stoked the flames. No doubt Obama was irresponsible by saying Trayvon could have been his "son" _before_ Zimmerman had his trial. Sharpton is a race baiter for sure.

But regardless of that unfortunate side show, I still think Zimmerman along with Martin caused the outcome.

Here's the map:






Zimmerman walked a pretty long way to merely ascertain Martin's location. He admitted to following Martin. Is following someone illegal? It's not if you're traveling in the same direction or lost. But Zimmerman was specially following Martin due to suspicion when we know Martin had every right to be there. In some places this could be considered stalking which is illegal, harassment, endangerment, or invasion of privacy. It doesn't matter what Martin was doing in the rain at night because he was staying in the development.

Furthermore, you mention Martin's girlfriend. According to her account Martin told the her that someone was following him and that he was trying to get away. The girl said that, during the phone call, she heard someone ask Martin what he was doing and heard Martin ask why the person was following him. 

Based on the map and the fact that Zimmerman admitted to following Martin I find the girlfriend's account credible. I especially find her credible when she admits Martin referred to Zimmerman as queer. She's not trying to hide anything IMO. 

We also know Zimmerman was carrying a gun. It's safe to say Zimmerman wasn't scared to walk down a dark sidewalk on a rainy night to confront someone.

IMO Zimmerman's overzealous actions to "catch" Martin led to the confrontation which led to Zimmerman firing his gun. I don't believe for second he was simply trying to observe to give police a location. He's to far from his car and the girlfriend heard some of what transpired. People in my neighborhood call police all the time about suspicious cars or people in the area. But no one follows anyone while packing a weapon. No one is playing cop claiming to "protect the neighborhood". That's a very dangerous game to play as Zimmerman found out. IMO Zimmerman was irresponsible with his actions which had to possibility to make anyone nervous.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome.
> 
> A few points:
> - Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
> - Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
> - Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this.
> - Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)
> 
> Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.
> 
> Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk?
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not the worst analysis I have seen and in fact you make a couple of relevant points but overall your score is not good.
> 
> I will take it apart now point by point.
> 
> Whether or not Z was on duty that night is totally irrelevant...he was a citizen of that community and he was entirely correct to report a suspicious person in the area....you have to remember this is something Z had done numerous times...and never had a problem aka observe a suspicious person and report it to the police...nothing would have happened if Trayvon had remained on the scene and wited till the police arrived,  nothing would have happened if when Trayvon ran off...he had gone home and stayed there.
> 
> It makes no difference where Trayvon was walking...it was a dark and rainy night...a normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions not to mention peering into windows.
> 
> Thus he attracted the attention of Zimmerman as a suspicious person.  Thus Zimmerman reported it.
> 
> Zimmerman actually had completely lost sight of Trayvon shortly after he took off running...Z was on the phone with dispatach when Trayvon took off...he told dispatch...he is running...dispatch axed...which way he is going...since Z could not see he got out of his truck and started walking in the last direction he saw trayvon headed to try and confirm to dispatch which way he was going...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him...are you following the suspect...Z replied yes...dispatch said...'we do not need you to do tht' Z said o.k. and stopped.   Then dispatch axed Z for his exact address so they could direct the police to the exact location....Z could not see any house numbers since it was a dark and rainy night....he told the dispatcher to have the police call him directly so he could tell them exactly where he was...
> 
> then as he was headed back to his truck he was confronted by Trayvon...who had doubled back to confront Z....trayvon axed him if he had a problem....Z said no took out his phone to call dispatch and Trayvon sucker punched him while he was trying to make the phone call.
> 
> The old lame assertion that Z would follow trayvon to his house is always trotted out....Trayvon had completely eluded Z...Z had no idea where trayvon was and it would have been impossible for him to follow him to his house
> 
> The best theory as to why trayvon went back and assaulted George is supported by Trayvons g/f he was talking to on the phone...she said tray thought Z was a queer aka a homersexual....thus it is quite possible that tray being a homophobe attacked George because he looked gay to trayvon.
> 
> Z should not have been charged with anything.....the local police did a thorough investigation and cleared Z...that should have been the end of the affair.
> 
> Instead what happened was that Al Sharpton heard about the case and based on George's last name thought he was a jew...Al sharpton is a well known Jew hater....and he was incensed thinking a jew killed one of his homies.  Not finding out till much later that Z was not a jew...was in fact a hispanic with a black grandfather.
> 
> But the ball was rolling...the feds at the bequest of attorney general eric holder backed by obama got involved and put pressure on Rick Scott the governor of Florida to indict Z....thus the ball picked up speed and the media jumped in with their photograph of trayvon when he was a very innocent looking l2 yr old and the public thought that was the way he looked the night of his murder and lots of people were outraged....because they really believed Trayon was still that innocent looking l2 yr. old.
> 
> The worst thing about this whole ridiculous affair was how some completely innocent white folk were attacked and some were killed by radical young blacks angry because Z was found not guilty....the media bears most of the responsibility for that as they did their best to stir up public emotions by spinning the facts, by putting out dis-information and by outright lying...to such an extent that their dupes still believe the crap the media put out....and you see them on here making fools of themselves.
Click to expand...

*”normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions”*

Oh? Why would Martin, who was just visiting, know the crime rate of that community?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome.
> 
> A few points:
> - Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
> - Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
> - Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this.
> - Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)
> 
> Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.
> 
> Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk?
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not the worst analysis I have seen and in fact you make a couple of relevant points but overall your score is not good.
> 
> I will take it apart now point by point.
> 
> Whether or not Z was on duty that night is totally irrelevant...he was a citizen of that community and he was entirely correct to report a suspicious person in the area....you have to remember this is something Z had done numerous times...and never had a problem aka observe a suspicious person and report it to the police...nothing would have happened if Trayvon had remained on the scene and wited till the police arrived,  nothing would have happened if when Trayvon ran off...he had gone home and stayed there.
> 
> It makes no difference where Trayvon was walking...it was a dark and rainy night...a normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions not to mention peering into windows.
> 
> Thus he attracted the attention of Zimmerman as a suspicious person.  Thus Zimmerman reported it.
> 
> Zimmerman actually had completely lost sight of Trayvon shortly after he took off running...Z was on the phone with dispatach when Trayvon took off...he told dispatch...he is running...dispatch axed...which way he is going...since Z could not see he got out of his truck and started walking in the last direction he saw trayvon headed to try and confirm to dispatch which way he was going...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him...are you following the suspect...Z replied yes...dispatch said...'we do not need you to do tht' Z said o.k. and stopped.   Then dispatch axed Z for his exact address so they could direct the police to the exact location....Z could not see any house numbers since it was a dark and rainy night....he told the dispatcher to have the police call him directly so he could tell them exactly where he was...
> 
> then as he was headed back to his truck he was confronted by Trayvon...who had doubled back to confront Z....trayvon axed him if he had a problem....Z said no took out his phone to call dispatch and Trayvon sucker punched him while he was trying to make the phone call.
> 
> The old lame assertion that Z would follow trayvon to his house is always trotted out....Trayvon had completely eluded Z...Z had no idea where trayvon was and it would have been impossible for him to follow him to his house
> 
> The best theory as to why trayvon went back and assaulted George is supported by Trayvons g/f he was talking to on the phone...she said tray thought Z was a queer aka a homersexual....thus it is quite possible that tray being a homophobe attacked George because he looked gay to trayvon.
> 
> Z should not have been charged with anything.....the local police did a thorough investigation and cleared Z...that should have been the end of the affair.
> 
> Instead what happened was that Al Sharpton heard about the case and based on George's last name thought he was a jew...Al sharpton is a well known Jew hater....and he was incensed thinking a jew killed one of his homies.  Not finding out till much later that Z was not a jew...was in fact a hispanic with a black grandfather.
> 
> But the ball was rolling...the feds at the bequest of attorney general eric holder backed by obama got involved and put pressure on Rick Scott the governor of Florida to indict Z....thus the ball picked up speed and the media jumped in with their photograph of trayvon when he was a very innocent looking l2 yr old and the public thought that was the way he looked the night of his murder and lots of people were outraged....because they really believed Trayon was still that innocent looking l2 yr. old.
> 
> The worst thing about this whole ridiculous affair was how some completely innocent white folk were attacked and some were killed by radical young blacks angry because Z was found not guilty....the media bears most of the responsibility for that as they did their best to stir up public emotions by spinning the facts, by putting out dis-information and by outright lying...to such an extent that their dupes still believe the crap the media put out....and you see them on here making fools of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt the media was completely irresponsible and stoked the flames. No doubt Obama was irresponsible by saying Trayvon could have been his "son" _before_ Zimmerman had his trial. Sharpton is a race baiter for sure.
> 
> But regardless of that unfortunate side show, I still think Zimmerman along with Martin caused the outcome.
> 
> Here's the map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman walked a pretty long way to merely ascertain Martin's location. He admitted to following Martin. Is following someone illegal? It's not if you're traveling in the same direction or lost. But Zimmerman was specially following Martin due to suspicion when we know Martin had every right to be there. In some places this could be considered stalking which is illegal, harassment, endangerment, or invasion of privacy. It doesn't matter what Martin was doing in the rain at night because he was staying in the development.
> 
> Furthermore, you mention Martin's girlfriend. According to her account Martin told the her that someone was following him and that he was trying to get away. The girl said that, during the phone call, she heard someone ask Martin what he was doing and heard Martin ask why the person was following him.
> 
> Based on the map and the fact that Zimmerman admitted to following Martin I find the girlfriend's account credible. I especially find her credible when she admits Martin referred to Zimmerman as queer. She's not trying to hide anything IMO.
> 
> We also know Zimmerman was carrying a gun. It's safe to say Zimmerman wasn't scared to walk down a dark sidewalk on a rainy night to confront someone.
> 
> IMO Zimmerman's overzealous actions to "catch" Martin led to the confrontation which led to Zimmerman firing his gun. I don't believe for second he was simply trying to observe to give police a location. He's to far from his car and the girlfriend heard some of what transpired. People in my neighborhood call police all the time about suspicious cars or people in the area. But no one follows anyone while packing a weapon. No one is playing cop claiming to "protect the neighborhood". That's a very dangerous game to play as Zimmerman found out. IMO Zimmerman was irresponsible with his actions which had to possibility to make anyone nervous.
Click to expand...


*But Zimmerman was specially following Martin due to suspicion when we know Martin had every right to be there. In some places this could be considered stalking which is illegal, harassment, endangerment, or invasion of privacy.*

I don't believe you.
You have a link that shows following someone for a minute (less?) is stalking, harassment, endangerment or invasion of privacy (in a public space..lol)?


----------



## Death Angel

And you DON'T have the right to leave the public sidewalk and walk on private property inches from people's windows at night. You could get shot (or arrested) doing that.


----------



## harmonica

MacTheKnife said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *.but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all *
> 
> Right up until the time he got violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done nonumerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
Click to expand...

Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
'''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
Zim is a DUMBASS


----------



## harmonica

Zim says:
''these assholes always get away''
1. he will NOT let this innocent person who is just walking, get away--no matter what
= what a DUMBASS
..he has targeted someone for just walking--and that's all TM is doing
2. shows aggression and HATE---asshole .....????!!!!!!
he has never met TM, and calls him an asshole for just walking
3. shows that Zim is a dumbass


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> Zim says:
> ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. he will NOT let this innocent person who is just walking, get away--no matter what
> = what a DUMBASS
> 2. shows aggression and HATE---asshole .....????!!!!!!
> he has never met TM, and calls him an asshole for just walking
> 3. shows that Zim is a dumbass






1. Being unhappy that "assholes get away" does not indicate that he will not let this one get away, "no matter what". There is no connection between your argument, and your conclusion. 

2. Calling some one an "asshole" does not show "hate" or "Aggression". The world of full of assholes that I do not "hate" or are "aggressive" towards. 

3. Martin was witnessed sitting on top of Zimmerman, beating him "MMA style". Zimmerman was not a dumbass, but a fine judge of character.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
Click to expand...



Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
Click to expand...



No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.


----------



## Crixus

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
Click to expand...



Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
Click to expand...



1. Being followed is not a justification for violence. 

2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.

3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.

4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.


----------



## Crixus

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
Click to expand...



1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.

2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.

3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.


4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
Click to expand...




1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.

2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.

3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.

4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
Click to expand...

not sure how the kid cleaned his clock when hes the one that ended up DEAD,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
Click to expand...

I am glad you arent one of my nieghbors,,,,


----------



## Polishprince

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done nonumerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
Click to expand...




If Mr. Martin was as innocent as they say, why didn't he just stop and talk with Mr. Zimmerman?     The police were on their way, he could have explained himself and been on his way.   He didn't have to attack Z.  Just calm down and explain himself


----------



## Correll

Polishprince said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mr. Martin was as innocent as they say, why didn't he just stop and talk with Mr. Zimmerman?     The police were on their way, he could have explained himself and been on his way.   He didn't have to attack Z.  Just calm down and explain himself
Click to expand...



That is the way a law abiding citizen would have responded. 

No limit Nigga, that was not the way he rolled.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....not to mention he ran away.....why did he run?  Why was he lollygagging in a apt. complex on a dark and rainy night?   Espically one that was suffering from burglaries and home invasions.
> 
> He was definitely suspicious....that is why George called the police....as he had done nonumerous times...see something suspicious....call the police.
> 
> That is the duty of a watchman....observe and report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
Click to expand...

*'''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!*

OMG! There oughta be a law!

*Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is​walking,get away​*
And then, the thug, who already got away, decides to come back and confront the cracka. 
Moron.


----------



## Death Angel

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!*
> 
> OMG! There oughta be a law!
> 
> *Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *​*walking,*
> * get away*​
> And then, the thug, who already got away, decides to come back and confront the cracka.
> Moron.
Click to expand...

If Martin didn't die that day, he would be in prison for life today for the murder of Zimmerman. Yes, he would have murdered Zimmerman that day if he weren't armed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
Click to expand...


*The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass.*

Cool. Link to the right to beat Zimmermann...….

*Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. *

Happily, the stupid thug got dead.

*Wonder what he does for a living now?*

Trayvon still stealing jewelry for a living?


----------



## Polishprince

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
Click to expand...



Children aren't supposed to hit adults.   If Trayvon would have have stopped and explained himself to the adult, he wouldn't have been arrested or beat or subjected to assrapery.

Zimmerman wasn't gay, he wasn't going to sodomize Martin.     All he wanted to do was for Martin to explain himself and be on his way.

Remember, Zimmerman was a block watch captain.  Not interested in trouble at all. If Martin had nothing to hide, he had no reason not to answer questions.


----------



## Death Angel

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
Click to expand...

"Kid"???? No, no more than Michael Brown.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## MacTheKnife

Death Angel said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!*
> 
> OMG! There oughta be a law!
> 
> *Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *​*walking,*
> * get away*​
> And then, the thug, who already got away, decides to come back and confront the cracka.
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Martin didn't die that day, he would be in prison for life today for the murder of Zimmerman. Yes, he would have murdered Zimmerman that day if he weren't armed.
Click to expand...


It is very possible even perhaps likely he would have killed he even told Z he was going to kill him.

However if he had he could have easily gotten away with it unless he went around bragging about it like a lot of thugs will do.  

Such a killing would not even have made the front page in the local paper...would have been absolutely no importance assigned to it and it would have been relegated to the cold case file very quickly.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!*
> 
> OMG! There oughta be a law!
> 
> *Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *​*walking,*
> * get away*​
> And then, the thug, who already got away, decides to come back and confront the cracka.
> Moron.
Click to expand...


Martin knew he was in a strange neighborhood. 
Martin knew that he was doing suspicious things (wandering through yards, looking in windows) 
Martin see's an adult drive by, in a gated community, and start watching him suspiciously. 

At that point what did Martin know? 
All he knows is that he was just caught doing something wrong. 
Based on testimony from Martin's GF he also was angry and expressed strong racist sentiment about Zimmerman. 

Now what could he have done if he were afraid? 
He could have gone home. 
He could have called the police 
He could have called his Dad. 
He could have done any number of things. 

But he didn't do any of those things. Why? 
Because he wasn't afraid he was angry. 
And he did what an angry person does he attacked. 

This is supported by all the evidence. 
We know that he has bruising on his knuckles consistent with repeatedly punching something. 
We see the damage to Zimmerman's face and head. 
We have witness testimony stating that Martin was on top punching Zimmerman "MMA style". 
Other than the GSW and offensive injuries Martin has no injuries.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MacTheKnife said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!*
> 
> OMG! There oughta be a law!
> 
> *Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *​*walking,*
> * get away*​
> And then, the thug, who already got away, decides to come back and confront the cracka.
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin knew he was in a strange neighborhood.
> Martin knew that he was doing suspicious things (wandering through yards, looking in windows)
> Martin see's an adult drive by, in a gated community, and start watching him suspiciously.
> 
> At that point what did Martin know?
> All he knows is that he was just caught doing something wrong.
> Based on testimony from Martin's GF he also was angry and expressed strong racist sentiment about Zimmerman.
> 
> Now what could he have done if he were afraid?
> He could have gone home.
> He could have called the police
> He could have called his Dad.
> He could have done any number of things.
> 
> But he didn't do any of those things. Why?
> Because he wasn't afraid he was angry.
> And he did what an angry person does he attacked.
> 
> This is supported by all the evidence.
> We know that he has bruising on his knuckles consistent with repeatedly punching something.
> We see the damage to Zimmerman's face and head.
> We have witness testimony stating that Martin was on top punching Zimmerman "MMA style".
> Other than the GSW and offensive injuries Martin has no injuries.
Click to expand...


It's Ok for dark ones to assault you on you own property, is that what you say?

No, No it's not.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Children aren't supposed to hit adults.   If Trayvon would have have stopped and explained himself to the adult, he wouldn't have been arrested or beat or subjected to assrapery.
> 
> Zimmerman wasn't gay, he wasn't going to sodomize Martin.     All he wanted to do was for Martin to explain himself and be on his way.
> 
> Remember, Zimmerman was a block watch captain.  Not interested in trouble at all. If Martin had nothing to hide, he had no reason not to answer questions.
Click to expand...


Z did not want to question Trayvon...he did not even want to talk to him.

Z was a watchman and what a watchman does is to observe and report....which was SOP for Z he had done that many times with no problem.

All Z wanted was to wait for the police and let them take over and question trayvon....Z never made an attempt to question Trayvon or even talk to him...the only communication between them was when Trayvon axed Z if he had a problem and Z said no.   

After Z shot Trayvon said something to the effect.....you got me.   That was the extent of their communication.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome.
> 
> A few points:
> - Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
> - Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
> - Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this.
> - Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)
> 
> Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.
> 
> Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk?
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not the worst analysis I have seen and in fact you make a couple of relevant points but overall your score is not good.
> 
> I will take it apart now point by point.
> 
> Whether or not Z was on duty that night is totally irrelevant...he was a citizen of that community and he was entirely correct to report a suspicious person in the area....you have to remember this is something Z had done numerous times...and never had a problem aka observe a suspicious person and report it to the police...nothing would have happened if Trayvon had remained on the scene and wited till the police arrived,  nothing would have happened if when Trayvon ran off...he had gone home and stayed there.
> 
> It makes no difference where Trayvon was walking...it was a dark and rainy night...a normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions not to mention peering into windows.
> 
> Thus he attracted the attention of Zimmerman as a suspicious person.  Thus Zimmerman reported it.
> 
> Zimmerman actually had completely lost sight of Trayvon shortly after he took off running...Z was on the phone with dispatach when Trayvon took off...he told dispatch...he is running...dispatch axed...which way he is going...since Z could not see he got out of his truck and started walking in the last direction he saw trayvon headed to try and confirm to dispatch which way he was going...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him...are you following the suspect...Z replied yes...dispatch said...'we do not need you to do tht' Z said o.k. and stopped.   Then dispatch axed Z for his exact address so they could direct the police to the exact location....Z could not see any house numbers since it was a dark and rainy night....he told the dispatcher to have the police call him directly so he could tell them exactly where he was...
> 
> then as he was headed back to his truck he was confronted by Trayvon...who had doubled back to confront Z....trayvon axed him if he had a problem....Z said no took out his phone to call dispatch and Trayvon sucker punched him while he was trying to make the phone call.
> 
> The old lame assertion that Z would follow trayvon to his house is always trotted out....Trayvon had completely eluded Z...Z had no idea where trayvon was and it would have been impossible for him to follow him to his house
> 
> The best theory as to why trayvon went back and assaulted George is supported by Trayvons g/f he was talking to on the phone...she said tray thought Z was a queer aka a homersexual....thus it is quite possible that tray being a homophobe attacked George because he looked gay to trayvon.
> 
> Z should not have been charged with anything.....the local police did a thorough investigation and cleared Z...that should have been the end of the affair.
> 
> Instead what happened was that Al Sharpton heard about the case and based on George's last name thought he was a jew...Al sharpton is a well known Jew hater....and he was incensed thinking a jew killed one of his homies.  Not finding out till much later that Z was not a jew...was in fact a hispanic with a black grandfather.
> 
> But the ball was rolling...the feds at the bequest of attorney general eric holder backed by obama got involved and put pressure on Rick Scott the governor of Florida to indict Z....thus the ball picked up speed and the media jumped in with their photograph of trayvon when he was a very innocent looking l2 yr old and the public thought that was the way he looked the night of his murder and lots of people were outraged....because they really believed Trayon was still that innocent looking l2 yr. old.
> 
> The worst thing about this whole ridiculous affair was how some completely innocent white folk were attacked and some were killed by radical young blacks angry because Z was found not guilty....the media bears most of the responsibility for that as they did their best to stir up public emotions by spinning the facts, by putting out dis-information and by outright lying...to such an extent that their dupes still believe the crap the media put out....and you see them on here making fools of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt the media was completely irresponsible and stoked the flames. No doubt Obama was irresponsible by saying Trayvon could have been his "son" _before_ Zimmerman had his trial. Sharpton is a race baiter for sure.
> 
> But regardless of that unfortunate side show, I still think Zimmerman along with Martin caused the outcome.
> 
> Here's the map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman walked a pretty long way to merely ascertain Martin's location. He admitted to following Martin. Is following someone illegal? It's not if you're traveling in the same direction or lost. But Zimmerman was specially following Martin due to suspicion when we know Martin had every right to be there. In some places this could be considered stalking which is illegal, harassment, endangerment, or invasion of privacy. It doesn't matter what Martin was doing in the rain at night because he was staying in the development.
> 
> Furthermore, you mention Martin's girlfriend. According to her account Martin told the her that someone was following him and that he was trying to get away. The girl said that, during the phone call, she heard someone ask Martin what he was doing and heard Martin ask why the person was following him.
> 
> Based on the map and the fact that Zimmerman admitted to following Martin I find the girlfriend's account credible. I especially find her credible when she admits Martin referred to Zimmerman as queer. She's not trying to hide anything IMO.
> 
> We also know Zimmerman was carrying a gun. It's safe to say Zimmerman wasn't scared to walk down a dark sidewalk on a rainy night to confront someone.
> 
> IMO Zimmerman's overzealous actions to "catch" Martin led to the confrontation which led to Zimmerman firing his gun. I don't believe for second he was simply trying to observe to give police a location. He's to far from his car and the girlfriend heard some of what transpired. People in my neighborhood call police all the time about suspicious cars or people in the area. But no one follows anyone while packing a weapon. No one is playing cop claiming to "protect the neighborhood". That's a very dangerous game to play as Zimmerman found out. IMO Zimmerman was irresponsible with his actions which had to possibility to make anyone nervous.
Click to expand...


It is not illegal to follow someone.....that has been pointed out already...especially for someone in law enforcement or In Z's case being a watchman....

if someone folllows a particular person all the time or day after day etc. then they can be accused of stalking....certainly not the case with Z.....actually Z at worst could be said to have attempted to follow Trayvon...Z was merely walking in the direction Trayvon had run off to...after trayvon ran off Z lost all sight of him.  Z was simply trying to answer the dispatchers question of where did trayvon run off to?

  Then after Z stopped trying to follow Trayvon the dispatcher axed Z for the exact address of the location where he was so they could direc the police to that particular spot....Z said he did not know...to have the police call him directly and he would tell them where he was...it was so dark he could not read the house numbers.....how many of us have experienced that...what do you do...go to a lighted area to try and see the address...that is what Z did.

Then when he started back to where his truck was parked Trayvon confronted him, sucker punched Z while he was trying to phone dispatch, jumped on top of him (per witness testimony) and began attacking him and banging his head on the sidewalk.

You need to watch the trial ...it is on video and the link has been posted....that would help you to see things more clearly.  Everything is laid out...the time line and positions....and do not forget Trayvo had drugs in his system...proved by the toxicology report.

FBI Reports: Zimmerman not a racist


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Zimmerman-Martin situation taught we the people a few critical points.
> 
> - Don't volunteer for neighborhood watch
> 
> -If you see something, don't say anything
> 
> - The Young Black Male is our society's sacred cow, treat him with the same respect you would a holstein you encounter on the streets of Bombay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points.   Snitches get stitches in the hood....that is why they are overrun with crime and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago PD only clears 30% of the homicides in that city- mainly because people will not snitch on Young Black Males, who are the main perps.   You can't blame the people on that, people saw what happened in Zimmerman and other cases as well.  Avoiding these sacred cows is the key to survival for both civilians and police officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males only compose about 3% of the total pop. yet they commit over half of all violent crimes....that is something all politicians are too fearful to deal with as they would be labeled waycist if they attempted to do so.
> 
> Yes we live in insane times...no doub bout dat boyos
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim was not going after him???!!!!!????
> '''these assholes always GET AWAY'' !!!!!!! = he does not want TM to get away--so he chases him and goes after him--and KEEPS going after him --in his vehicle--THEN on foot !!!!!!
> Zim WON'T Let the innocent person who is *walking,* get away
> Zim is a DUMBASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mr. Martin was as innocent as they say, why didn't he just stop and talk with Mr. Zimmerman?     The police were on their way, he could have explained himself and been on his way.   He didn't have to attack Z.  Just calm down and explain himself
Click to expand...


True but Trayvon was not rational at this moment in his life if he ever was....he was very angry and had been smokin dope.  It was in his system.

The best theory regarding why Trayvon decided to double back and ambush Z was either he hated white folk or he thought Z was a homersexual stalking him or some combination thereof.


Juror: George Zimmerman was 'justified' in shooting Trayvon Martin - CNN


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
Click to expand...

You don't know that to be true.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
Click to expand...

AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
Click to expand...

*"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*

As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
Click to expand...

No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
Click to expand...

being there is in harms way when you have a crazy thug kid trying to kill you,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
Click to expand...

youre forgetting he was on the phone to 911,,,

how is it you know more than the jury that found him not guilty???


----------



## Rambunctious

Tinder?....whats Tinder?...a new twitter?....


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
Click to expand...


Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.

This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
Click to expand...


The jury that found George not guilty found it to be true.

Unlike you they listened and listened well to all the testimony and evidence.  Case Closed

Time to relegate this case to the dustbin of history....George lives....Trayvon is dead.
May the Lord have mercy on his soul.  

Justice has been served.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being there is in harms way when you have a crazy thug kid trying to kill you,,,,
Click to expand...

Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself in harm's way.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury that found George not guilty found it to be true.
> 
> Unlike you they listened and listened well to all the testimony and evidence.  Case Closed
Click to expand...

Because there was no other witness to the initial altercation.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
Click to expand...

Lol
Trayvon Martin deserves the punishment dirt nap he is taking...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being there is in harms way when you have a crazy thug kid trying to kill you,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself in harm's way.
Click to expand...




but thats what he was out there to do,,,

I hope you arent involved in your neighboirhood watch,,,,cause your neighbors are screwed if youre the watchman for the night,,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre forgetting he was on the phone to 911,,,
> 
> how is it you know more than the jury that found him not guilty???
Click to expand...

The 911 phone call ended prior to the initial altercation.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
Click to expand...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
Click to expand...



again how do you know more than the jury???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being there is in harms way when you have a crazy thug kid trying to kill you,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself in harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thats what he was out there to do,,,
> 
> I hope you arent involved in your neighboirhood watch,,,,cause your neighbors are screwed if youre the watchman for the night,,,,
Click to expand...

Police teach members to stay away from trouble when they see it. See something, say something. Stay out of harm's way. Notify the police and let them do their job.


----------



## MacTheKnife

time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.


Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
Click to expand...


That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.

  He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.

 Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being there is in harms way when you have a crazy thug kid trying to kill you,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself in harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thats what he was out there to do,,,
> 
> I hope you arent involved in your neighboirhood watch,,,,cause your neighbors are screwed if youre the watchman for the night,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police teach members to stay away from trouble when they see it. See something, say something. Stay out of harm's way. Notify the police and let them do their job.
Click to expand...



you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again how do you know more than the jury???
Click to expand...

Oh? Name the eyewitness who saw the initial confrontation.....


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again how do you know more than the jury???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Name the eyewitness who saw the initial confrontation.....
Click to expand...

Lol
It doesn’t matter, Trayvon Martin is taking a permit dirt nap... as the way it should be


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
Click to expand...

Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.

*"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*

And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....

*Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _

*Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> being there is in harms way when you have a crazy thug kid trying to kill you,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself in harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thats what he was out there to do,,,
> 
> I hope you arent involved in your neighboirhood watch,,,,cause your neighbors are screwed if youre the watchman for the night,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police teach members to stay away from trouble when they see it. See something, say something. Stay out of harm's way. Notify the police and let them do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
Click to expand...

You'd have to tell me which eyewitness testified they saw the initial altercation. Otherwise, your question is a strawman.


----------



## Dr Grump

progressive hunter said:


> sorry but WE dont know anything,,,and since the jury did and they found him innocent,,,well your whining is just that,,,
> the world is a better place without travon in it



They found him not guilty. They didn't find him innocent. They also found OJ not guilty. Doesn't mean he didn't do it.


----------



## Rustic

Dr Grump said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but WE dont know anything,,,and since the jury did and they found him innocent,,,well your whining is just that,,,
> the world is a better place without travon in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found him not guilty. They didn't find him innocent. They also found OJ not guilty. Doesn't mean he didn't do it.
Click to expand...

Lol
Get over it, Trayvon Martin is taking a justified dirt nap permanently


----------



## Dr Grump

Rustic said:


> Get over it, Trayvon Martin is taking a justified dirt nap permanently



Justified? Who'd he kill?


----------



## Rustic

Dr Grump said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it, Trayvon Martin is taking a justified dirt nap permanently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justified? Who'd he kill?
Click to expand...

Trayvon Martin is dead… For a good reason


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
Click to expand...


That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.

When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.

One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.  

Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
Click to expand...

Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.

After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.

So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.

After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.

And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
Click to expand...


"Trayvon would not have been killed if Zimmerman had not kept him from returning to the condo where he was staying with his father." (Henceforth we will refer to this place as Brandy Green's townhouse).


This is contradicted by the following



There were about 4 minutes between the point in time that Martin ran towards Brandy Green's townhouse and when he encountered Zimmerman at the intersection point at the top of the T where the fight apparently began. That meant that Martin had four minutes to walk or run about 100 yards to Brandy Green's townhouse, a distance he could have easily covered in less than 20 seconds.
According to the testimony of Rachel Jeantel, Trayvon Martin told her that he had returned to Brandy Green's townhouse and that he had lost sight of Zimmerman.
In further conversation with Martin, Jeantel testified that Martin saw Zimmerman again and confronted him verbally at that point in time which is about 7:15:55. From all witnesses, this encounter took place at the top of the T and not in front of Brandy Green's townhouse which is about 80 yards south of this point. For whatever reason, Martin chose not to go (or at least stay there) home. That was his decision and had nothing to do with Zimmerman impeding him.
The Aftermath of the George Zimmerman Case, Part 1: The Trial, the Evidence and the Verdict


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trayvon would not have been killed if Zimmerman had not kept him from returning to the condo where he was staying with his father." (Henceforth we will refer to this place as Brandy Green's townhouse).
> 
> 
> This is contradicted by the following
> 
> 
> 
> There were about 4 minutes between the point in time that Martin ran towards Brandy Green's townhouse and when he encountered Zimmerman at the intersection point at the top of the T where the fight apparently began. That meant that Martin had four minutes to walk or run about 100 yards to Brandy Green's townhouse, a distance he could have easily covered in less than 20 seconds.
> According to the testimony of Rachel Jeantel, Trayvon Martin told her that he had returned to Brandy Green's townhouse and that he had lost sight of Zimmerman.
> In further conversation with Martin, Jeantel testified that Martin saw Zimmerman again and confronted him verbally at that point in time which is about 7:15:55. From all witnesses, this encounter took place at the top of the T and not in front of Brandy Green's townhouse which is about 80 yards south of this point. For whatever reason, Martin chose not to go (or at least stay there) home. That was his decision and had nothing to do with Zimmerman impeding him.
> The Aftermath of the George Zimmerman Case, Part 1: The Trial, the Evidence and the Verdict
Click to expand...

*“Trayvon would not have been killed if Zimmerman had not kept him from returning to the condo where he was staying with his father.”*

Why are you quoting that as though I said that when I said no such thing??

And I already pointed out a viable reason for Martin to not return to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone. Nothing you’ve posted counters that. And while Trayvon told Jeantel he was “right by his father’s house” and that he thought he lost the guy who was after him, he shortly later spotted Zimmerman again.

And again, no one knows who started the initial altercation — there were no eye witnesses to that event.


----------



## harmonica

he chases him in his vehicle
.....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground


----------



## Mac1958

This story had two bad characters.  While, like everything else, it was poisoned and distorted by simplistic partisanship, that fact remains.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
Click to expand...


If Crixus can just assume shit, then so can I.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
Click to expand...




IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.


Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
Click to expand...



It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.


----------



## Polishprince

harmonica said:


> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground




If Martin wouldn't have run, he could have just peaceably explained himself to the Adult, Mr. Zimmerman.  There was no reason to attack the man.

Mr. Zimmerman would have just talked to him, "Hey ese, wassup Holmes" and Martin could have given an explanation.    Z wouldn't have beat on a child.


----------



## progressive hunter

harmonica said:


> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground


not true


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
Click to expand...


*Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone? *

Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he go back, instead of calling 911?

Thug life ain't easy, yo.


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome.
> 
> A few points:
> - Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
> - Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
> - Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this.
> - Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)
> 
> Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.
> 
> Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk?
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not the worst analysis I have seen and in fact you make a couple of relevant points but overall your score is not good.
> 
> I will take it apart now point by point.
> 
> Whether or not Z was on duty that night is totally irrelevant...he was a citizen of that community and he was entirely correct to report a suspicious person in the area....you have to remember this is something Z had done numerous times...and never had a problem aka observe a suspicious person and report it to the police...nothing would have happened if Trayvon had remained on the scene and wited till the police arrived,  nothing would have happened if when Trayvon ran off...he had gone home and stayed there.
> 
> It makes no difference where Trayvon was walking...it was a dark and rainy night...a normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions not to mention peering into windows.
> 
> Thus he attracted the attention of Zimmerman as a suspicious person.  Thus Zimmerman reported it.
> 
> Zimmerman actually had completely lost sight of Trayvon shortly after he took off running...Z was on the phone with dispatach when Trayvon took off...he told dispatch...he is running...dispatch axed...which way he is going...since Z could not see he got out of his truck and started walking in the last direction he saw trayvon headed to try and confirm to dispatch which way he was going...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him...are you following the suspect...Z replied yes...dispatch said...'we do not need you to do tht' Z said o.k. and stopped.   Then dispatch axed Z for his exact address so they could direct the police to the exact location....Z could not see any house numbers since it was a dark and rainy night....he told the dispatcher to have the police call him directly so he could tell them exactly where he was...
> 
> then as he was headed back to his truck he was confronted by Trayvon...who had doubled back to confront Z....trayvon axed him if he had a problem....Z said no took out his phone to call dispatch and Trayvon sucker punched him while he was trying to make the phone call.
> 
> The old lame assertion that Z would follow trayvon to his house is always trotted out....Trayvon had completely eluded Z...Z had no idea where trayvon was and it would have been impossible for him to follow him to his house
> 
> The best theory as to why trayvon went back and assaulted George is supported by Trayvons g/f he was talking to on the phone...she said tray thought Z was a queer aka a homersexual....thus it is quite possible that tray being a homophobe attacked George because he looked gay to trayvon.
> 
> Z should not have been charged with anything.....the local police did a thorough investigation and cleared Z...that should have been the end of the affair.
> 
> Instead what happened was that Al Sharpton heard about the case and based on George's last name thought he was a jew...Al sharpton is a well known Jew hater....and he was incensed thinking a jew killed one of his homies.  Not finding out till much later that Z was not a jew...was in fact a hispanic with a black grandfather.
> 
> But the ball was rolling...the feds at the bequest of attorney general eric holder backed by obama got involved and put pressure on Rick Scott the governor of Florida to indict Z....thus the ball picked up speed and the media jumped in with their photograph of trayvon when he was a very innocent looking l2 yr old and the public thought that was the way he looked the night of his murder and lots of people were outraged....because they really believed Trayon was still that innocent looking l2 yr. old.
> 
> The worst thing about this whole ridiculous affair was how some completely innocent white folk were attacked and some were killed by radical young blacks angry because Z was found not guilty....the media bears most of the responsibility for that as they did their best to stir up public emotions by spinning the facts, by putting out dis-information and by outright lying...to such an extent that their dupes still believe the crap the media put out....and you see them on here making fools of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt the media was completely irresponsible and stoked the flames. No doubt Obama was irresponsible by saying Trayvon could have been his "son" _before_ Zimmerman had his trial. Sharpton is a race baiter for sure.
> 
> But regardless of that unfortunate side show, I still think Zimmerman along with Martin caused the outcome.
> 
> Here's the map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman walked a pretty long way to merely ascertain Martin's location. He admitted to following Martin. Is following someone illegal? It's not if you're traveling in the same direction or lost. But Zimmerman was specially following Martin due to suspicion when we know Martin had every right to be there. In some places this could be considered stalking which is illegal, harassment, endangerment, or invasion of privacy. It doesn't matter what Martin was doing in the rain at night because he was staying in the development.
> 
> Furthermore, you mention Martin's girlfriend. According to her account Martin told the her that someone was following him and that he was trying to get away. The girl said that, during the phone call, she heard someone ask Martin what he was doing and heard Martin ask why the person was following him.
> 
> Based on the map and the fact that Zimmerman admitted to following Martin I find the girlfriend's account credible. I especially find her credible when she admits Martin referred to Zimmerman as queer. She's not trying to hide anything IMO.
> 
> We also know Zimmerman was carrying a gun. It's safe to say Zimmerman wasn't scared to walk down a dark sidewalk on a rainy night to confront someone.
> 
> IMO Zimmerman's overzealous actions to "catch" Martin led to the confrontation which led to Zimmerman firing his gun. I don't believe for second he was simply trying to observe to give police a location. He's to far from his car and the girlfriend heard some of what transpired. People in my neighborhood call police all the time about suspicious cars or people in the area. But no one follows anyone while packing a weapon. No one is playing cop claiming to "protect the neighborhood". That's a very dangerous game to play as Zimmerman found out. IMO Zimmerman was irresponsible with his actions which had to possibility to make anyone nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not illegal to follow someone.....that has been pointed out already...especially for someone in law enforcement or In Z's case being a watchman....
> 
> if someone folllows a particular person all the time or day after day etc. then they can be accused of stalking....certainly not the case with Z.....actually Z at worst could be said to have attempted to follow Trayvon...Z was merely walking in the direction Trayvon had run off to...after trayvon ran off Z lost all sight of him.  Z was simply trying to answer the dispatchers question of where did trayvon run off to?
> 
> Then after Z stopped trying to follow Trayvon the dispatcher axed Z for the exact address of the location where he was so they could direc the police to that particular spot....Z said he did not know...to have the police call him directly and he would tell them where he was...it was so dark he could not read the house numbers.....how many of us have experienced that...what do you do...go to a lighted area to try and see the address...that is what Z did.
> 
> Then when he started back to where his truck was parked Trayvon confronted him, sucker punched Z while he was trying to phone dispatch, jumped on top of him (per witness testimony) and began attacking him and banging his head on the sidewalk.
> 
> You need to watch the trial ...it is on video and the link has been posted....that would help you to see things more clearly.  Everything is laid out...the time line and positions....and do not forget Trayvo had drugs in his system...proved by the toxicology report.
> 
> FBI Reports: Zimmerman not a racist
Click to expand...


I listened to the entire trial live and watched all the news reports. My facts are crystal clear.

The only person that says Trayvon sucker punched him was Zimmerman himself. Trayvon Martin isn't here to give his version.

Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. Of course following someone is not illegal. But when you take into account his intent to not only follow Martin, but to confront him Zimmerman now becomes accountable for his actions. There is enough evidence to prove Zimmerman intended to confront Martin. Pursuing, confronting and initiating a reaction while carrying a weapon against someone who had every right to be where he was makes Zimmerman accountable. 2nd degree murder? No way. Manslaughter? Yes. A competent prosecutor not swayed by public anger and a media with an agenda could have proven this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

harmonica said:


> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground



_so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _

If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground". 

Thanks!


----------



## blastoff

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the entire trial. I recall this being a pretty fascinating case with a very unfortunate set of circumstances. IMO both Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman both caused the outcome.
> 
> A few points:
> - Zimmerman was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain.
> - Martin was walking down a sidewalk between houses that led directly to his house.
> - Zimmerman left his car after Trayvon circled his vehicle to follow him. Police told Zimmerman they didn't need him to do this.
> - Martin attacked Zimmerman after confronting him. (Zimmerman's account, obviously not Martin's)
> 
> Why does Martin not just keep walking to his house? The possible answer: maybe he doesn't want this person following him knowing where he lives. Or maybe he felt disrespected. We'll never know.
> 
> Why does Zimmerman follow him when he's not on duty and packing a weapon? Was Zimmerman playing cop? Or was Zimmerman just trying to ascertain where Martin is? But seriously, why does Zimmerman care? He's not on duty. Martin is aware of his presence and likely not breaking into anyone's house even if that were his intention. Worst of all, why does Zimmerman proceed down a dimly lit sidewalk?
> 
> At the end of the day the prosecutor totally over reached with 2nd degree murder. They never had a prayer of proving 2nd degree. Voluntary (or involuntary) manslaughter was more likely to stick. I think they could have proven Zimmerman had no intention on killing Martin, but through his actions caused the outcome. Unfortunately the usual race accusations along with public pressure surfaced and the entire case spiraled out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not the worst analysis I have seen and in fact you make a couple of relevant points but overall your score is not good.
> 
> I will take it apart now point by point.
> 
> Whether or not Z was on duty that night is totally irrelevant...he was a citizen of that community and he was entirely correct to report a suspicious person in the area....you have to remember this is something Z had done numerous times...and never had a problem aka observe a suspicious person and report it to the police...nothing would have happened if Trayvon had remained on the scene and wited till the police arrived,  nothing would have happened if when Trayvon ran off...he had gone home and stayed there.
> 
> It makes no difference where Trayvon was walking...it was a dark and rainy night...a normal innocent person would have been hurrying home...not lollygagging about in a complex plagued with burglaries and home invasions not to mention peering into windows.
> 
> Thus he attracted the attention of Zimmerman as a suspicious person.  Thus Zimmerman reported it.
> 
> Zimmerman actually had completely lost sight of Trayvon shortly after he took off running...Z was on the phone with dispatach when Trayvon took off...he told dispatch...he is running...dispatch axed...which way he is going...since Z could not see he got out of his truck and started walking in the last direction he saw trayvon headed to try and confirm to dispatch which way he was going...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him...are you following the suspect...Z replied yes...dispatch said...'we do not need you to do tht' Z said o.k. and stopped.   Then dispatch axed Z for his exact address so they could direct the police to the exact location....Z could not see any house numbers since it was a dark and rainy night....he told the dispatcher to have the police call him directly so he could tell them exactly where he was...
> 
> then as he was headed back to his truck he was confronted by Trayvon...who had doubled back to confront Z....trayvon axed him if he had a problem....Z said no took out his phone to call dispatch and Trayvon sucker punched him while he was trying to make the phone call.
> 
> The old lame assertion that Z would follow trayvon to his house is always trotted out....Trayvon had completely eluded Z...Z had no idea where trayvon was and it would have been impossible for him to follow him to his house
> 
> The best theory as to why trayvon went back and assaulted George is supported by Trayvons g/f he was talking to on the phone...she said tray thought Z was a queer aka a homersexual....thus it is quite possible that tray being a homophobe attacked George because he looked gay to trayvon.
> 
> Z should not have been charged with anything.....the local police did a thorough investigation and cleared Z...that should have been the end of the affair.
> 
> Instead what happened was that Al Sharpton heard about the case and based on George's last name thought he was a jew...Al sharpton is a well known Jew hater....and he was incensed thinking a jew killed one of his homies.  Not finding out till much later that Z was not a jew...was in fact a hispanic with a black grandfather.
> 
> But the ball was rolling...the feds at the bequest of attorney general eric holder backed by obama got involved and put pressure on Rick Scott the governor of Florida to indict Z....thus the ball picked up speed and the media jumped in with their photograph of trayvon when he was a very innocent looking l2 yr old and the public thought that was the way he looked the night of his murder and lots of people were outraged....because they really believed Trayon was still that innocent looking l2 yr. old.
> 
> The worst thing about this whole ridiculous affair was how some completely innocent white folk were attacked and some were killed by radical young blacks angry because Z was found not guilty....the media bears most of the responsibility for that as they did their best to stir up public emotions by spinning the facts, by putting out dis-information and by outright lying...to such an extent that their dupes still believe the crap the media put out....and you see them on here making fools of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt the media was completely irresponsible and stoked the flames. No doubt Obama was irresponsible by saying Trayvon could have been his "son" _before_ Zimmerman had his trial. Sharpton is a race baiter for sure.
> 
> But regardless of that unfortunate side show, I still think Zimmerman along with Martin caused the outcome.
> 
> Here's the map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman walked a pretty long way to merely ascertain Martin's location. He admitted to following Martin. Is following someone illegal? It's not if you're traveling in the same direction or lost. But Zimmerman was specially following Martin due to suspicion when we know Martin had every right to be there. In some places this could be considered stalking which is illegal, harassment, endangerment, or invasion of privacy. It doesn't matter what Martin was doing in the rain at night because he was staying in the development.
> 
> Furthermore, you mention Martin's girlfriend. According to her account Martin told the her that someone was following him and that he was trying to get away. The girl said that, during the phone call, she heard someone ask Martin what he was doing and heard Martin ask why the person was following him.
> 
> Based on the map and the fact that Zimmerman admitted to following Martin I find the girlfriend's account credible. I especially find her credible when she admits Martin referred to Zimmerman as queer. She's not trying to hide anything IMO.
> 
> We also know Zimmerman was carrying a gun. It's safe to say Zimmerman wasn't scared to walk down a dark sidewalk on a rainy night to confront someone.
> 
> IMO Zimmerman's overzealous actions to "catch" Martin led to the confrontation which led to Zimmerman firing his gun. I don't believe for second he was simply trying to observe to give police a location. He's to far from his car and the girlfriend heard some of what transpired. People in my neighborhood call police all the time about suspicious cars or people in the area. But no one follows anyone while packing a weapon. No one is playing cop claiming to "protect the neighborhood". That's a very dangerous game to play as Zimmerman found out. IMO Zimmerman was irresponsible with his actions which had to possibility to make anyone nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not illegal to follow someone.....that has been pointed out already...especially for someone in law enforcement or In Z's case being a watchman....
> 
> if someone folllows a particular person all the time or day after day etc. then they can be accused of stalking....certainly not the case with Z.....actually Z at worst could be said to have attempted to follow Trayvon...Z was merely walking in the direction Trayvon had run off to...after trayvon ran off Z lost all sight of him.  Z was simply trying to answer the dispatchers question of where did trayvon run off to?
> 
> Then after Z stopped trying to follow Trayvon the dispatcher axed Z for the exact address of the location where he was so they could direc the police to that particular spot....Z said he did not know...to have the police call him directly and he would tell them where he was...it was so dark he could not read the house numbers.....how many of us have experienced that...what do you do...go to a lighted area to try and see the address...that is what Z did.
> 
> Then when he started back to where his truck was parked Trayvon confronted him, sucker punched Z while he was trying to phone dispatch, jumped on top of him (per witness testimony) and began attacking him and banging his head on the sidewalk.
> 
> You need to watch the trial ...it is on video and the link has been posted....that would help you to see things more clearly.  Everything is laid out...the time line and positions....and do not forget Trayvo had drugs in his system...proved by the toxicology report.
> 
> FBI Reports: Zimmerman not a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listened to the entire trial live and watched all the news reports. My facts are crystal clear.
> 
> The only person that says Trayvon sucker punched him was Zimmerman himself. Trayvon Martin isn't here to give his version.
> 
> Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. Of course following someone is not illegal. But when you take into account his intent to not only follow Martin, but to confront him Zimmerman now becomes accountable for his actions. There is enough evidence to prove Zimmerman intended to confront Martin. Pursuing, confronting with the initiating a reaction while carrying a weapon against someone who had every right to be where he was makes Zimmerman accountable. 2nd degree murder? No way. Manslaughter? Yes. A competent prosecutor not swayed by public anger and a media with an agenda could have proven this.
Click to expand...

Well then you recall that long four minutes of silence in the courtroom and why the defense attorney chose to do so.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Crixus can just assume shit, then so can I.
Click to expand...

Well at least you admit you’re full of shit. Good for you.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your recollection of the facts are all weird. Zimmerman pursued the kid. The kid was within his rights to beat Zimmerman’s ass. Sadly, the little fag Zimmerman had to pack a gun to deal with a kid. Meh, Zimmerman May have walked, but seeing how he was reduced to selling the gun he killed the kid with, Zimmerman is paying for his crime. Wonder what he does for a living now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
Click to expand...

Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.
Click to expand...

I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
Click to expand...

but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone? *
> 
> Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he go back, instead of calling 911?
> 
> Thug life ain't easy, yo.
Click to expand...

He should have called 911 rather than take matters into his own hands.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
(1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
(a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
(b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
(2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
(a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
Click to expand...

Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
Click to expand...

SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
Click to expand...

Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
Click to expand...



BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty


so how do you know more than them???


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
Click to expand...


The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
Click to expand...

no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
Click to expand...

You’re fucking brain-dead. You know that, right?

Quote me saying saying Zimmerman was guilty...?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone? *
> 
> Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he go back, instead of calling 911?
> 
> Thug life ain't easy, yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have called 911 rather than take matters into his own hands.
Click to expand...


Exactly. Instead, he went back and beat on a guy with a gun. Dumb ass. Dead dumb ass.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you never told us how you know more than the jury,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re fucking brain-dead. You know that, right?
> 
> Quote me saying saying Zimmerman was guilty...?
Click to expand...




for being brain dead I sure am smarter than you,,,

now TM is brain dead which is a good thing


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
Click to expand...


Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
Click to expand...


Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".

Dispatcher - "Are you following him"

Zimmerman - "Yeah"

Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.

Testimony from the girlfriend:

"A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."

"And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."

Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
"He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.

Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation. 

Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
Click to expand...


if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,

it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already explained that to ya. I can’t help your limited intellect prevents you from comprehending.
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU JUST MADE IT UP,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re fucking brain-dead. You know that, right?
> 
> Quote me saying saying Zimmerman was guilty...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for being brain dead I sure am smarter than you,,,
> 
> now TM is brain dead which is a good thing
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Your own posts belie your feigned cries of superiority as I accept this as tacit admission on your part you can’t actually quote me saying Zimmerman was guilty despite your delusions that I made that very claim.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
Click to expand...

That law also applied to Trayvon.


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
Click to expand...


The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
Click to expand...


If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
Click to expand...


*If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *

He could have called 911. 

Thug life ain't easy. Or long.


----------



## Fang

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
Click to expand...


How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman? Zimmerman was pursuing him. Sounds like to me he was trying to get away and Zimmerman cut him off in the path. Check the map.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I demonstrated no one, including the jury, knew who initiated the physical altercation since there were no eye witnesses to that event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
Click to expand...

No, Zimmerman was not doing what he was supposed to do. Neighborhood Watch members are trained to observe and report only and not to put themselves in harm’s way.

As far as why Trayvon didn’t go home, no one knows because he’s dead and cannot offer any explanations. It’s plausible he didn’t want to lead a creeper like Zimmerman back to where he was staying.


----------



## Fang

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
Click to expand...


That sure isn't a biased opinion. lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman? Zimmerman was pursuing him. Sounds like to me he was trying to get away and Zimmerman cut him off in the path. Check the map.
Click to expand...


*How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman?*

Because Zimmerman lost him. And then Trayvon came back.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sure isn't a biased opinion. lol
Click to expand...


You got me. I'm biased against thugs.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
Click to expand...



but TM had a phone,,,instead of calling 911 he called a marble mouth inbred,,,


and it was TM that confronted Z not the other way,,,


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”


----------



## Fang

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman? Zimmerman was pursuing him. Sounds like to me he was trying to get away and Zimmerman cut him off in the path. Check the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman?*
> 
> Because Zimmerman lost him. And then Trayvon came back.
Click to expand...


Yet Zimmerman pursues him after he loses him. Based on the map Martin starts at the top of the walking path and Zimmerman walks down the street and cuts through some houses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
Click to expand...


Yup. Dead thugs are dead.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman? Zimmerman was pursuing him. Sounds like to me he was trying to get away and Zimmerman cut him off in the path. Check the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman?*
> 
> Because Zimmerman lost him. And then Trayvon came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Zimmerman pursues him after he loses him. Based on the map Martin starts at the top of the walking path and Zimmerman walks down the street and cuts through some houses.
Click to expand...


Maybe 911 was too many digits?


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but TM had a phone,,,instead of calling 911 he called a marble mouth inbred,,,
> 
> 
> and it was TM that confronted Z not the other way,,,
Click to expand...


Your bias is showing. It's not helping your case. There is no proof that Martin confronted. The guy who pulled the trigger said that. But there is proof that Zimmerman pursued.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THEY STILL FOUND HIM NOT GUILTY,,,and you claim Z is guilty
> 
> 
> so how do you know more than them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution overreached with 2nd degree murder. I think most of us are admitting Zimmerman was never guilty of 2nd degree murder. Granted the prosecution asked the judge to allow the jury to consider 3rd degree and manslaughter. But this was AFTER they built their case on 2nd degree. Had the prosecution not been swayed by public anger and started with manslaughter they stood a much better chance of getting a conviction. IMO the facts show that Zimmerman intended on confronting on Martin. He never intended to merely report his position. Zimmerman's lawyer didn't use Stand Your Ground because it didn't apply here. They used self defense. But is it self defense when you are the one that pursued and confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Zimmerman was not doing what he was supposed to do. Neighborhood Watch members are trained to observe and report only and not to put themselves in harm’s way.
> 
> As far as why Trayvon didn’t go home, no one knows because he’s dead and cannot offer any explanations. It’s plausible he didn’t want to lead a creeper like Zimmerman back to where he was staying.
Click to expand...



it was TM that created the harm by attacking Z,,,

and we can surmise by the outcome why TM didnt go home,,,he wanted to kick a white boys ass,,,

that didnt turn out the way he wanted,,,a good day for the country


----------



## Fang

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman? Zimmerman was pursuing him. Sounds like to me he was trying to get away and Zimmerman cut him off in the path. Check the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman?*
> 
> Because Zimmerman lost him. And then Trayvon came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Zimmerman pursues him after he loses him. Based on the map Martin starts at the top of the walking path and Zimmerman walks down the street and cuts through some houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 911 was too many digits?
Click to expand...


It's even easier to just sit in your car on a dark rainy night and wait for police to arrive. Right? But instead Zimmerman gets out and pursues down a dark path.


----------



## progressive hunter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman? Zimmerman was pursuing him. Sounds like to me he was trying to get away and Zimmerman cut him off in the path. Check the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman?*
> 
> Because Zimmerman lost him. And then Trayvon came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Zimmerman pursues him after he loses him. Based on the map Martin starts at the top of the walking path and Zimmerman walks down the street and cuts through some houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 911 was too many digits?
Click to expand...



he couldnt find eleven on his phone,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman? Zimmerman was pursuing him. Sounds like to me he was trying to get away and Zimmerman cut him off in the path. Check the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know he came back to confront Zimmerman?*
> 
> Because Zimmerman lost him. And then Trayvon came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Zimmerman pursues him after he loses him. Based on the map Martin starts at the top of the walking path and Zimmerman walks down the street and cuts through some houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 911 was too many digits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's even easier to just sit in your car on a dark rainy night and wait for police to arrive. Right? But instead Zimmerman gets out and pursues down a dark path.
Click to expand...

as he should,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no,,, the facts dont show that,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but TM had a phone,,,instead of calling 911 he called a marble mouth inbred,,,
> 
> 
> and it was TM that confronted Z not the other way,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bias is showing. It's not helping your case. There is no proof that Martin confronted. The guy who pulled the trigger said that. But there is proof that Zimmerman pursued.
Click to expand...



thats what hes supposed to do,,,you cant observe and report if you cant see them


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> he chases him in his vehicle
> .....then he chases him on foot !!!   Zim is aggressively chasing him and *won't stop *chasing him..so TM _*HAS *_to stand his ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
Click to expand...

If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.


----------



## Fang

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sure isn't a biased opinion. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me. I'm biased against thugs.
Click to expand...


Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment. He is protected by the law just as you and I are. Just because you deem him a "thug" doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation while being armed.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but TM had a phone,,,instead of calling 911 he called a marble mouth inbred,,,
> 
> 
> and it was TM that confronted Z not the other way,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bias is showing. It's not helping your case. There is no proof that Martin confronted. The guy who pulled the trigger said that. But there is proof that Zimmerman pursued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what hes supposed to do,,,you cant observe and report if you cant see them
Click to expand...

He already reported him and the police were on the way. Putting himself in harm’s way was what he was told not to do.


----------



## Crixus

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
Click to expand...



To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
Click to expand...



you have it backwards,,,if TM wouldnt have attacked him he would still be alive,,,or at least called 911 if he feared something,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but TM had a phone,,,instead of calling 911 he called a marble mouth inbred,,,
> 
> 
> and it was TM that confronted Z not the other way,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bias is showing. It's not helping your case. There is no proof that Martin confronted. The guy who pulled the trigger said that. But there is proof that Zimmerman pursued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what hes supposed to do,,,you cant observe and report if you cant see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already reported him and the police were on the way. Putting himself in harm’s way was what he was told not to do.
Click to expand...

he didnt put himself in harms way,,,TM did that


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman - "These assholes always get away".
> 
> Dispatcher - "Are you following him"
> 
> Zimmerman - "Yeah"
> 
> Zimmerman some how ends up on the cut through walk way. The dispatch call goes on. Yet Zimmerman still has not made his way back to his car. Zimmerman's car was NOT just parked a few feet away as shown in the map I posted. He clearly pursued Martin off the road and down the inside walk path.
> 
> Testimony from the girlfriend:
> 
> "A man was watching him," said Rachel Jeantel, 19, who was on the phone with Martin just before he was fatally shot. "He said the man kept watching him. He kept complaining that a man was just watching him."
> 
> "And then he said, 'That N-word is still following me now,'" said Jeantel. "I asked him how the man looked like. He just told me the man looked 'creepy.' 'Creepy, white' -- excuse my language -- 'cracker. Creepy [expletive] cracker."
> 
> Jeantel says she heard Martin talking to Zimmerman in the background of the call.
> "He said, 'Why are you following me for?' And I heard a hard-breathing man say, 'What you doing around here?'" said Jeantel.
> 
> Zimmerman clearly pursued Martin and confronted him. What happens after that is up for debate. But seems clear to me Martin is scared himself. Zimmerman knows he has a gun and yet he still creates this situation.
> 
> Remember, the prosecution went after 2nd degree. That was a huge mistake because this clearly isn't 2nd degree. Manslaughter, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
Click to expand...

^^^ Doubling down on stupid.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
Click to expand...

yes you did,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but TM had a phone,,,instead of calling 911 he called a marble mouth inbred,,,
> 
> 
> and it was TM that confronted Z not the other way,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bias is showing. It's not helping your case. There is no proof that Martin confronted. The guy who pulled the trigger said that. But there is proof that Zimmerman pursued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what hes supposed to do,,,you cant observe and report if you cant see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already reported him and the police were on the way. Putting himself in harm’s way was what he was told not to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt put himself in harms way,,,TM did that
Click to expand...

Following a stranger into a dark area you feel suspicious enough to warrant calling the police is putting it oneself into harm’s way.  You really are fucking brain-dead to not know that.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you did,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but TM had a phone,,,instead of calling 911 he called a marble mouth inbred,,,
> 
> 
> and it was TM that confronted Z not the other way,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bias is showing. It's not helping your case. There is no proof that Martin confronted. The guy who pulled the trigger said that. But there is proof that Zimmerman pursued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what hes supposed to do,,,you cant observe and report if you cant see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already reported him and the police were on the way. Putting himself in harm’s way was what he was told not to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt put himself in harms way,,,TM did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a stranger into a dark area you feel suspicious enough to warrant calling the police is putting it oneself into harm’s way.  You really are fucking brain-dead to not know that.
Click to expand...

it was nightime so it was dark everywhere,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> see my previous post


None of that justifies TM's violence.

Glad that motherfucker is dead.  Don't start nothin'.  Won't be nothin'.

.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> If Zimmerman had not *pursued* Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.


What does this mean?  

Had Martin not BEEN A FUCKING VIOLENT THUG, be would still be alive.

.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
Click to expand...

Lol
That’s rich, Zimmerman had every right to pursue Martin. Martin had no claim to that area.
And obviously Martin was far from the sharpest tool in the drawer.
Since when do you care about Zimmerman and his life? Lol
Zimmerman’s place was to weed out fucked up gangbangers like Martin… Martin is taking a dirt nap... permanently, That could be only a good thing for the community… He will not be missed. Zimmerman’s purpose was served





...What comes around goes around


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Following a stranger into a dark area you feel suspicious enough to warrant calling the police is putting it oneself into harm’s way. You really are fucking brain-dead to not know that.


So, said stranger is justified in beating the shit of the person following?

Who is fucking brain-dead here?







After bloody photo surfaces, Zimmerman rakes in $200K


That thug deserved to die.  Fuck him.  Glad he's dead.

.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bias is showing. It's not helping your case. There is no proof that Martin confronted. The guy who pulled the trigger said that. But there is proof that Zimmerman pursued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what hes supposed to do,,,you cant observe and report if you cant see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already reported him and the police were on the way. Putting himself in harm’s way was what he was told not to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt put himself in harms way,,,TM did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a stranger into a dark area you feel suspicious enough to warrant calling the police is putting it oneself into harm’s way.  You really are fucking brain-dead to not know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was nightime so it was dark everywhere,,,
Click to expand...

It was dusk and there were some lighted areas. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle to pursue Martin into a dark area. 

Of course, I’m explaining this to a brain-dead moron who hallucinated I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder even though I said no such thing; so I’m not really expecting you to get this either.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> It was dusk and there were some lighted areas. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle to pursue Martin into a dark area.
> 
> Of course, I’m explaining this to a brain-dead moron who hallucinated I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder even though I said no such thing; so I’m not really expecting you to get this either.


So, it was stupid for Zimmerman to follow this dangerous thug into a dark area where said thug could proceed to beat the shit out of him to the point where he had to use deadly force to end the beating?

Okay.  

Just what point are you trying to make?

.


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s rich, Zimmerman had every right to pursue Martin. Martin had no claim to that area.
> And obviously Martin was far from the sharpest tool in the drawer.
> Since when do you care about Zimmerman and his life? Lol
> Zimmerman’s place was to weed out fucked up gangbangers like Martin… Martin is taking a dirt nap... permanently,That could be only a good thing for the community… He will not be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...What comes around goes around
Click to expand...

Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what hes supposed to do,,,you cant observe and report if you cant see them
> 
> 
> 
> He already reported him and the police were on the way. Putting himself in harm’s way was what he was told not to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt put himself in harms way,,,TM did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a stranger into a dark area you feel suspicious enough to warrant calling the police is putting it oneself into harm’s way.  You really are fucking brain-dead to not know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was nightime so it was dark everywhere,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was dusk and there were some lighted areas. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle to pursue Martin into a dark area.
> 
> Of course, I’m explaining this to a brain-dead moron who hallucinated I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder even though I said no such thing; so I’m not really expecting you to get this either.
Click to expand...

i THOUGHT IT WAS OUT IN THE OPEN WHERE IT HAPPENED,,,

what dark area were they in???


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s rich, Zimmerman had every right to pursue Martin. Martin had no claim to that area.
> And obviously Martin was far from the sharpest tool in the drawer.
> Since when do you care about Zimmerman and his life? Lol
> Zimmerman’s place was to weed out fucked up gangbangers like Martin… Martin is taking a dirt nap... permanently,That could be only a good thing for the community… He will not be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...What comes around goes around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was dusk and there were some lighted areas. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle to pursue Martin into a dark area.
> 
> Of course, I’m explaining this to a brain-dead moron who hallucinated I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder even though I said no such thing; so I’m not really expecting you to get this either.
> 
> 
> 
> So, it was stupid for Zimmerman to follow this dangerous thug into a dark area where said thug could proceed to beat the shit out of him to the point where he had to use deadly force to end the beating?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Just what point are you trying to make?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That he was trained by police to not do that. Even the 911 dispatcher tried to persuade him to cease following Martin.


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s rich, Zimmerman had every right to pursue Martin. Martin had no claim to that area.
> And obviously Martin was far from the sharpest tool in the drawer.
> Since when do you care about Zimmerman and his life? Lol
> Zimmerman’s place was to weed out fucked up gangbangers like Martin… Martin is taking a dirt nap... permanently,That could be only a good thing for the community… He will not be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...What comes around goes around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You can’t answer the question, can you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?


Shooting the bird is not.

Beating the shit out of somebody IS thug life.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s rich, Zimmerman had every right to pursue Martin. Martin had no claim to that area.
> And obviously Martin was far from the sharpest tool in the drawer.
> Since when do you care about Zimmerman and his life? Lol
> Zimmerman’s place was to weed out fucked up gangbangers like Martin… Martin is taking a dirt nap... permanently,That could be only a good thing for the community… He will not be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...What comes around goes around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
Click to expand...

you would have to include the rest of his record,,,he was nothing but a bad excuse for a human based on his entire lifes record,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> That he was trained by police to not do that. Even the 911 dispatcher tried to persuade him to cease following Martin.


And, he was stupid.

Did he deserve a beating for being stupid?

.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s rich, Zimmerman had every right to pursue Martin. Martin had no claim to that area.
> And obviously Martin was far from the sharpest tool in the drawer.
> Since when do you care about Zimmerman and his life? Lol
> Zimmerman’s place was to weed out fucked up gangbangers like Martin… Martin is taking a dirt nap... permanently,That could be only a good thing for the community… He will not be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...What comes around goes around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You can’t answer the question, can you?
Click to expand...

Lol
Trayvon Martin, Michael Brown, Walter Scott and others got their just deserves... You want an answer to your question Karma is a bitch... what comes around goes around.


----------



## MarcATL

progressive hunter said:


> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,


What did Trayvon Martin do, in his young life, to make you want to make such a statement?


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was dusk and there were some lighted areas. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle to pursue Martin into a dark area.
> 
> Of course, I’m explaining this to a brain-dead moron who hallucinated I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder even though I said no such thing; so I’m not really expecting you to get this either.
> 
> 
> 
> So, it was stupid for Zimmerman to follow this dangerous thug into a dark area where said thug could proceed to beat the shit out of him to the point where he had to use deadly force to end the beating?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Just what point are you trying to make?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That he was trained by police to not do that. Even the 911 dispatcher tried to persuade him to cease following Martin.
Click to expand...

Lol
He had every right to be there as much as Martin… Obviously Martin attacked him for no reason.
A dirt nap is the result


----------



## Rustic

MarcATL said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What did Trayvon Martin do, in his young life, to make you want to make such a statement?
Click to expand...

Lol
Trayvon Martin was just a punk gangbanger… He will not be missed


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What did Trayvon Martin do, in his young life, to make you want to make such a statement?
Click to expand...

based on everything we know about him he was destined to be a blight on humanity,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already reported him and the police were on the way. Putting himself in harm’s way was what he was told not to do.
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt put himself in harms way,,,TM did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a stranger into a dark area you feel suspicious enough to warrant calling the police is putting it oneself into harm’s way.  You really are fucking brain-dead to not know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was nightime so it was dark everywhere,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was dusk and there were some lighted areas. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle to pursue Martin into a dark area.
> 
> Of course, I’m explaining this to a brain-dead moron who hallucinated I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder even though I said no such thing; so I’m not really expecting you to get this either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i THOUGHT IT WAS OUT IN THE OPEN WHERE IT HAPPENED,,,
> 
> what dark area were they in???
Click to expand...

Why is it my job to educate you? Shouldn’t you know what you’re talking about if you’re going to engage others in debate?

Zimmerman neighbors recall screams as key witness steps down

_Mora also said she had seen one person lying atop another unmoving person on the grass outside her apartment but that *it was too dark* to make out their faces or to say what race they were._​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

The proper way to interact with police is to obey lawful commands.  

The proper way to deal with someone following you is to call the police, not turn and beat the shit out of them.

Once force is necessary and you have used force against someone following you, that force must still be reasonable, even under stand-your-ground laws.   

.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What did Trayvon Martin do, in his young life, to make you want to make such a statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on everything we know about him he was destined to be a blight on humanity,,,
Click to expand...

.... things like saving his father’s life from a fire?

... or was it the candy he was taking back to his 14 year old friend?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the bird is not.
> 
> Beating the shit out of somebody IS thug life.
Click to expand...

We still don’t know who started the fight.


----------



## Rustic

progressive hunter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What did Trayvon Martin do, in his young life, to make you want to make such a statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on everything we know about him he was destined to be a blight on humanity,,,
Click to expand...

Lol
Zimmerman did that community a favor... Without even knowing it. Neither of them will be missed


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the bird is not.
> 
> Beating the shit out of somebody IS thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still don’t know who started the fight.
Click to expand...

Lol
The guy who is taking a dirt nap


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> .... things like saving his father’s life from a fire?


Saving his father is expected of even the most low of low-lifes.  I don't understand why this makes this thug a saint.

Had he saved someone OTHER than a close family member, you might have a slight point (but not much of one).



Faun said:


> . or was it the candy he was taking back to his 14 year old friend?


Oh, he was just an innocent little angel....



...who did this do Zimmerman's head:


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What did Trayvon Martin do, in his young life, to make you want to make such a statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on everything we know about him he was destined to be a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... things like saving his father’s life from a fire?
> 
> ... or was it the candy he was taking back to his 14 year old friend?
Click to expand...



Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND


----------



## MarcATL

progressive hunter said:


> based on everything we know about him *he was destined to be* a blight on humanity,,,


Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.

Nice!

BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the bird is not.
> 
> Beating the shit out of somebody IS thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still don’t know who started the fight.
Click to expand...

We do know that one guy was getting his head bashed in and needed to use deadly force to stop it.

Doesn't sound like a case of self defense on TM's part to me.

No, this is just another bullshit attempt to blame whitey for this thug's uncontrolled violence and sub-human jungle behavior.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What did Trayvon Martin do, in his young life, to make you want to make such a statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on everything we know about him he was destined to be a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... things like saving his father’s life from a fire?
> 
> ... or was it the candy he was taking back to his 14 year old friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah.

That Miami-Dade County thing where police ignore thuggary of teens, that was responsible for the school shooting?

Leftists deserve the shit they get. 

.


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on everything we know about him *he was destined to be* a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?
Click to expand...



Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the bird is not.
> 
> Beating the shit out of somebody IS thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still don’t know who started the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The guy who is taking a dirt nap
Click to expand...

Great, prove it....


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on everything we know about him *he was destined to be* a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
Click to expand...

What criminal history? He was never arrested.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

It's almost comedy how bad the Trayvon Martin case has blown up in the face of all the ass clowns defending his bullshit thuggery.  

If ever there were a group of people who should live in shame, it's those people.

We are laughing at you.



.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on everything we know about him *he was destined to be* a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What criminal history? He was never arrested.
Click to expand...

lots of criminals havent been arrested,,,


----------



## Rustic

MarcATL said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on everything we know about him *he was destined to be* a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?
Click to expand...

Lol
He had a history of being a shit stain, it took an incredibly flawed individual to take out the fucked up little gang banger. In the End it benefited the community.
Neither of the two will be missed in that community


----------



## M14 Shooter

Who?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Great, prove it....


We know that one guy was getting his head bashed in and the other guy wouldn't stop said head bashing until he was shot to death.

Does that count?

.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is shooting a bird, thug life?
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the bird is not.
> 
> Beating the shit out of somebody IS thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still don’t know who started the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The guy who is taking a dirt nap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
Click to expand...

Lol
Well the court let Zimmermans free… Oh! and Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap.
Things worked out well for the community in the end… Neither of the two will be missed


----------



## MarcATL

Rustic said:


> Lol
> He had a history *of being a shit stain*, it took an incredibly flawed individual to take out the fucked up little gang banger. In the End it benefited the community.
> Neither of the two will be missed in that community


Like what?

You should have a list, right?

Identify all the S-stain things he did, in his young life, which warrants your rejoicing in his untimely demise.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _so TM *HAS *to stand his ground _
> 
> If you get the chance, please explain the legal definition of "stand his ground".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—
> (1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b) The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> (2) The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
> (a) The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now everyone can see it had nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That law also applied to Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had gone home and GZ pounded on his door.....sure.....coming back to confront GZ....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Zimmerman had not pursued Martin, Martin would still be alive and Zimmerman’s life wouldn’t have been flipped upside down.
Click to expand...


Yup. And if the thug had gone home, or called 911, he'd have lived to thug another day.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sure isn't a biased opinion. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me. I'm biased against thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment. He is protected by the law just as you and I are. Just because you deem him a "thug" doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation while being armed.
Click to expand...


*Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment.*

Not until he started beating on GZ.

*doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*

Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
TM, stupidly, and fatally, escalated instead of going home or calling 911.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if TM was scared then why didnt he go home and call 911,,,he didnt,,,
> 
> it was TM that created the situation not Z,,,Z was doing what he was supposed to do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
Click to expand...


TM ain't doubling down any more.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
Click to expand...


Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> He had a history *of being a shit stain*, it took an incredibly flawed individual to take out the fucked up little gang banger. In the End it benefited the community.
> Neither of the two will be missed in that community
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> You should have a list, right?
> 
> Identify all the S-stain things he did, in his young life, which warrants your rejoicing in his untimely demise.
Click to expand...

his ultimate demise was his doing,,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> He had a history *of being a shit stain*, it took an incredibly flawed individual to take out the fucked up little gang banger. In the End it benefited the community.
> Neither of the two will be missed in that community
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> You should have a list, right?
> 
> Identify all the S-stain things he did, in his young life, which warrants your rejoicing in his untimely demise.
Click to expand...

From the article:

"Oh, God, oh, my God, oh, God,” one major reportedly said when first looking at Martin’s data. He realized that Martin had been suspended twice already that school year for offenses that should have gotten him arrested – once for getting caught with a burglary tool and a dozen items of female jewelry, the second time for getting caught with marijuana and a marijuana pipe."

"In each case, the case file on Martin was fudged to make the crime less serious than it was. As one detective told IA, the arrest statistics coming out of Martin’s school, Michael Krop Senior, had been “quite high,” and the detectives “needed to find some way to lower the stats.” This directive allegedly came from Hurley."

“'Chief Hurley, for the past year, has been telling his command staff to lower the arrest rates,' confirmed another high-ranking detective."

"Once the top brass understood that the Martin case had the potential to expose the reason for the department’s stunning drop in crime, they told the detectives 'to make sure they start writing reports as is; don’t omit anything.'”

“'Oh, now, the chief wants us to write reports as is,' said a Hispanic detective sarcastically, 'and not omit anything, as we have been advised in the past?'”

"Serino was the Martin-friendly detective who had insisted that Martin 'has no criminal record whatsoever,' calling him, 'a good kid, a mild-mannered kid.'”

"In Hurley’s defense, school districts across the country had been feeling pressure from the nation’s race hustlers to think twice before disciplining black students. Last year, the White House formalized the pressure with an executive order warning school districts to avoid 'methods that result in disparate use of disciplinary tools.'”

"Jesse Jackson brought this nonsense home to Sanford during a large April 1, 2012, rally. He implied that Martin had been profiled by his high school for being a black male and suspended for the same reason. 'We must stop suspending our children,' Jackson told the crowd."

Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND

I am all for giving a young black kid a fair shake, but ignoring warning signs does them ZERO favors, as was the case with TM.  

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It's almost comedy how bad the Trayvon Martin case has blown up in the face of all the ass clowns defending his bullshit thuggery.
> 
> If ever there were a group of people who should live in shame, it's those people.
> 
> We are laughing at you.
> 
> 
> 
> .


What thuggery? How is carrying candy back to his 14 year old friend, thuggery?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon running.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
Click to expand...


The state's star witness...Trayvon's friend...testified Trayvon told her he had returned to his father's place and had completely lost sight of Z....meaning Z had no idea where he was.

It has been shown he had plenty of time to do that...more time than he needed actually as it was a very short distance away...between 80 and a hundred yards....how long does it take a football player to run 100 yards...you do the math.

Unfortunately for Trayvon he did not stay home....various theories regarding why he chose to go back and confront Z.

Again...Z had lost sight of Trayvon very quickly after he took off running it was a dark and rainy night...Z was simply walking in the direction he had seen Trayvon run off to...aka...attempting to follow or perhaps see if Trayvon was anywhere visible...he was not...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him if he was following Trayvon Z replied in the affirmative meaning he was attempting to follow trayvon....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.

It is documented that Z reported to dispatch that he had lost sight of trayvon...he had no idea where he was....how can you follow someone you cannot see and you have no idea where he is?  Impossible.



 Simple stuff.  Trayvon's defenders are simply grasping at straws in a failed attempt to obfusicate and hide the truth of the matter.  aka.............It has been proven time and again Trayvvon had more than enough time to travel the very short distance to where his father was staying....that the states star witness testified that he went there....and thus anything that happened after that is due to trayvon returning to confront George for whtever reason.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost comedy how bad the Trayvon Martin case has blown up in the face of all the ass clowns defending his bullshit thuggery.
> 
> If ever there were a group of people who should live in shame, it's those people.
> 
> We are laughing at you.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *What thuggery? *How is carrying candy back to his 14 year old friend, thuggery?
Click to expand...

Beating the shit out of someone is not thuggery?

.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on everything we know about him *he was destined to be* a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What criminal history? He was never arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lots of criminals havent been arrested,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Zimmerman has been arrested more than Martin.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost comedy how bad the Trayvon Martin case has blown up in the face of all the ass clowns defending his bullshit thuggery.
> 
> If ever there were a group of people who should live in shame, it's those people.
> 
> We are laughing at you.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *What thuggery? *How is carrying candy back to his 14 year old friend, thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beating the shit out of someone is not thuggery?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. If someone attacks you and you beat the shit out of them, how does that make you a thug? No one but Zimmerman knows who started the fight between him and Trayvon.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state's star witness...Trayvon's friend...testified Trayvon told her he had returned to his father's place.
> 
> It has been shown he had plenty of time to do that...more time than he needed actually as it was a very short distance away...between 80 and a hundred yards....how long does it take a football player to run 100 yards...you do the math.
> 
> Again...Z had lost sight of Trayvon very quickly after he took off raining it was a dark and rainy night...Z was simply walking in the direction he had seen Trayvon run off to...aka...attempting to follow or perhaps see if Trayvon was anywhere visible...he was not...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him if he was following Trayvon Z replied in the affirmative meaning he was attempting to follow trayvon....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  Simple stuff.
Click to expand...

You claimed Zimmerman got out of his vehicle when he lost sight of Trayvon. Zimmerman’s own description of events proves that is false.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sure isn't a biased opinion. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me. I'm biased against thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment. He is protected by the law just as you and I are. Just because you deem him a "thug" doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation while being armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment.*
> 
> Not until he started beating on GZ.
> 
> *doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*
> 
> Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
> TM, stupidly, and fatally, escalated instead of going home or calling 911.
Click to expand...

You can’t prove Martin started beating on Zimmerman.

Stop making shit up.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood watch is supposed to carry a gun and pursue and confront people they think look suspicious? Really? I would be mortified if my neighborhood has someone doing this. That's a sure recipe for disaster. Furthermore, why does Martin have to go home? He has every right to be there. My guess is he didn't want the creepy guy following him to know where he was staying. If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM ain't doubling down any more.
Click to expand...

No, but you are, on stupid.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Not necessarily. If someone attacks you and you beat the shit out of them, how does that make you a thug? No one but Zimmerman knows who started the fight between him and Trayvon.


Do you understand the concept of reasonable force?

Even if Zimmerman started the fight (highly unlikely), any defense that aggression gave TM went away when TM was on top of GZ beating the fuck out of him.  

THAT IS THUGGERY!!!!


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to end this thread....tyrones supposed defenders just keep repeating themselves and spamming the board.
> That is true...and that is all George really did until he was attacked.
> 
> He observed a SUSPICIOUS person reported it to the police.
> 
> Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state's star witness...Trayvon's friend...testified Trayvon told her he had returned to his father's place.
> 
> It has been shown he had plenty of time to do that...more time than he needed actually as it was a very short distance away...between 80 and a hundred yards....how long does it take a football player to run 100 yards...you do the math.
> 
> Again...Z had lost sight of Trayvon very quickly after he took off raining it was a dark and rainy night...Z was simply walking in the direction he had seen Trayvon run off to...aka...attempting to follow or perhaps see if Trayvon was anywhere visible...he was not...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him if he was following Trayvon Z replied in the affirmative meaning he was attempting to follow trayvon....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  Simple stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed Zimmerman got out of his vehicle when he lost sight of Trayvon. Zimmerman’s own description of events proves that is false.
Click to expand...


so now you claim Z is credible....hehheh

You cannot have it both ways....either he is credible or he is not...make up your mind.

Again....the best truth available on this case......................The Aftermath of the George Zimmerman Case, Part 1: The Trial, the Evidence and the Verdict


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
Click to expand...

Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on everything we know about him *he was destined to be* a blight on humanity,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What criminal history? He was never arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lots of criminals havent been arrested,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Zimmerman has been arrested more than Martin.
Click to expand...

but its TM thats dead because hes a dumbass thug


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You can’t prove Martin started beating on Zimmerman.
> 
> Stop making shit up.


We CAN prove that Martin didn't STOP beating Zimmerman until shot dead.











How long are you going to take this indefensible position?  

ALL force must be reasonable under the circumstances.  

.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
Click to expand...



lets see yours that says Z did


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....


GET IT THROUGH YOUR THICK HEAD!!!


IT DOES NOT MATTER WHO STARTED THE MOTHERFUCKING FIGHT!!!!


TRAYVEON WAS ON TOP OF ZIMMERMAN, BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF HIM, AND NOT ALLOWING HIM TO FLEE.  

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If someone attacks you and you beat the shit out of them, how does that make you a thug? No one but Zimmerman knows who started the fight between him and Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the concept of reasonable force?
> 
> Even if Zimmerman started the fight (highly unlikely), any defense that aggression gave TM went away when TM was on top of GZ beating the fuck out of him.
> 
> THAT IS THUGGERY!!!!
Click to expand...

Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury - Reuters


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If someone attacks you and you beat the shit out of them, how does that make you a thug? No one but Zimmerman knows who started the fight between him and Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the concept of reasonable force?
> 
> Even if Zimmerman started the fight (highly unlikely), any defense that aggression gave TM went away when TM was on top of GZ beating the fuck out of him.
> 
> THAT IS THUGGERY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury - Reuters
Click to expand...

Yep.

From the link:

"A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that *he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman* during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager’s shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year."


----------



## MarcATL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ...
> 
> *doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*
> 
> Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
> ....


Why?

What right does he have to do that?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> Why?
> 
> What right does he have to do that?


Assume it was wrong of Zimmerman.

Does that justify TM trying to beat Zimmerman to death?  

.


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> From the article:
> 
> "Oh, God, oh, my God, oh, God,” one major reportedly said when first looking at Martin’s data. He realized that Martin had been suspended twice already that school year for offenses that should have gotten him arrested – once for getting caught with a burglary tool and a dozen items of female jewelry, the second time for getting caught with marijuana and a marijuana pipe."
> 
> "In each case, the case file on Martin was fudged to make the crime less serious than it was. As one detective told IA, the arrest statistics coming out of Martin’s school, Michael Krop Senior, had been “quite high,” and the detectives “needed to find some way to lower the stats.” This directive allegedly came from Hurley."
> 
> “'Chief Hurley, for the past year, has been telling his command staff to lower the arrest rates,' confirmed another high-ranking detective."
> 
> "Once the top brass understood that the Martin case had the potential to expose the reason for the department’s stunning drop in crime, they told the detectives 'to make sure they start writing reports as is; don’t omit anything.'”
> 
> “'Oh, now, the chief wants us to write reports as is,' said a Hispanic detective sarcastically, 'and not omit anything, as we have been advised in the past?'”
> 
> "Serino was the Martin-friendly detective who had insisted that Martin 'has no criminal record whatsoever,' calling him, 'a good kid, a mild-mannered kid.'”
> 
> "In Hurley’s defense, school districts across the country had been feeling pressure from the nation’s race hustlers to think twice before disciplining black students. Last year, the White House formalized the pressure with an executive order warning school districts to avoid 'methods that result in disparate use of disciplinary tools.'”
> 
> "Jesse Jackson brought this nonsense home to Sanford during a large April 1, 2012, rally. He implied that Martin had been profiled by his high school for being a black male and suspended for the same reason. 'We must stop suspending our children,' Jackson told the crowd."
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> 
> I am all for giving a young black kid a fair shake, but ignoring warning signs does them ZERO favors, as was the case with TM.
> 
> .


I dunno what a "burglary tool" is, and the other stuff is just incidental, marijuana is legal in many states in this country.

THIS is what's justifiable, to you, for the murder of this young black boy?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If someone attacks you and you beat the shit out of them, how does that make you a thug? No one but Zimmerman knows who started the fight between him and Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the concept of reasonable force?
> 
> Even if Zimmerman started the fight (highly unlikely), any defense that aggression gave TM went away when TM was on top of GZ beating the fuck out of him.
> 
> THAT IS THUGGERY!!!!
Click to expand...

Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense. Not saying Zimmerman started the fight as no one knows who started it, but there is no proof Martin did. And Zimmerman’s injuries were so minor, he didn’t need to go to a hospital. Paramedics put a bandaid on his boo-boo and he went home.


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> What right does he have to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Assume it was wrong of Zimmerman.
> 
> Does that justify TM trying to beat Zimmerman to death?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You're not answering my question...

Why did Zimmerman have the right to do all that you stated previously?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> I dunno what a "burglary tool" is, and the other stuff is just incidental, marijuana is legal in many states in this country.


It shows a pattern of unchecked behavior that should have been addressed, rather than ignored.  A burglary tool coupled with stolen objects is the point.



MarcATL said:


> THIS is what's justifiable, to you, for the murder of this young black boy?


No, the young black "boy" sitting on top of another person beating the shit out of him and not stopping until shot to death justifies the "murder" of this young black "boy".

The other stuff simply shows a pattern of behavior that Miami-Dade was stupidly willing to ignore.  

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If someone attacks you and you beat the shit out of them, how does that make you a thug? No one but Zimmerman knows who started the fight between him and Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the concept of reasonable force?
> 
> Even if Zimmerman started the fight (highly unlikely), any defense that aggression gave TM went away when TM was on top of GZ beating the fuck out of him.
> 
> THAT IS THUGGERY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense. Not saying Zimmerman started the fight as no one knows who started it, but there is no proof Martin did. And Zimmerman’s injuries were so minor, he didn’t need to go to a hospital. Paramedics put a bandaid on his boo-boo and he went home.
Click to expand...



Trayvon had gone home to where his father was staying....he was completely safe there...as confirmed and testified to by the State's star witness trayvon's g/f who said Trayvon had  returned to his father's place....that is indisputable.  There can be no question about that. 

By returning to confront George all the blame must be placed on Trayvon...he had no business going back....Trayvon returning to the area proves he was up to no good....that he was the instigator....no other reason for him to go back but to confront George.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> Why did Zimmerman had the right to do all that you stated previously?


I am not saying he did or didn't.

If I cut you off in traffic (illegal) that does not give you the right to beat the shit out of me, but that would give me the right to shot you if you don't stop.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.


Only to the point where the violence is stopped.

SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!


.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspicious person into a dark area is putting oneself into harm's way. What he was trained by police not to do.
> 
> *"Dispatch axed him which way Trayvon had run off to and George got out of his truck to observe and report back the answer to the question."*
> 
> And Zimmerman didn't need to exit his car to answer....
> 
> *Dispatcher: *_He's running? Which way is he running? _
> 
> *Zimmerman: *_Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state's star witness...Trayvon's friend...testified Trayvon told her he had returned to his father's place.
> 
> It has been shown he had plenty of time to do that...more time than he needed actually as it was a very short distance away...between 80 and a hundred yards....how long does it take a football player to run 100 yards...you do the math.
> 
> Again...Z had lost sight of Trayvon very quickly after he took off raining it was a dark and rainy night...Z was simply walking in the direction he had seen Trayvon run off to...aka...attempting to follow or perhaps see if Trayvon was anywhere visible...he was not...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him if he was following Trayvon Z replied in the affirmative meaning he was attempting to follow trayvon....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  Simple stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed Zimmerman got out of his vehicle when he lost sight of Trayvon. Zimmerman’s own description of events proves that is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now you claim Z is credible....hehheh
> 
> You cannot have it both ways....either he is credible or he is not...make up your mind.
> 
> Again....the best truth available on this case......................The Aftermath of the George Zimmerman Case, Part 1: The Trial, the Evidence and the Verdict
Click to expand...

He said he could see where Trayvon ran off to and described it to 911. I find that believable as there’s no reason to lie about that.

You lied though. You said Zimmerman got out of his vehicle after losing sight of Trayvon.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it wasn't anything he *ACTUALLY *did, it was based on something you *THINK *he *MIGHT* do.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> BTW, got a brief list of the things you're referring to in your "based on everything we know" part of the statement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What criminal history? He was never arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lots of criminals havent been arrested,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Zimmerman has been arrested more than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but its TM thats dead because hes a dumbass thug
Click to expand...

Still waiting for your evidence that Martin was a thug? I guess your evidence of that is somewhere lost with your evidence I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> 
> 
> 
> What criminal history? He was never arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lots of criminals havent been arrested,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Zimmerman has been arrested more than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but its TM thats dead because hes a dumbass thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that Martin was a thug? I guess your evidence of that is somewhere lost with your evidence I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder.
Click to expand...

alreeady presented it,,,just because you disagree ndoesnt mean its not true,,,


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It shows a pattern of unchecked behavior that should have been addressed, rather than ignored.  A burglary tool coupled with stolen objects is the point.


It shows a pattern of nothing. What is this "burglary tool?" It sounds made up.

The objects in his possession were not stolen, there's no proof of that, no where in the biased article states that.



Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No, the young black "boy" sitting on top of another person beating the shit out of him and not stopping until shot to death justifies the "murder" of this young black "boy".
> 
> The other stuff simply shows a pattern of behavior that Miami-Dade was stupidly willing to ignore.
> 
> .


Fact...Trayvon Martin had no criminal record. He's never been arrested.

George Zimmerman, on the other hand, had an extensive criminal record, and had been arrested numerous times, including for fighting a cop. Also a fact.

This is where your morality standard stands?

You're so anti-black that you support a murder of one of their youngsters by a common thug?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Let me take this another direction for you DUMB FUCKS!!!

GZ shoots TM in the arm and TM stops his beating of GZ and lays on the ground moaning in agony from the gunshot wound.

Is GZ acting in self defense in going over to TM and putting a bullet in his head?

Flip it the other way.

Is TM acting in self defense if he is sitting on top of GZ, beating the shit out of his face and smashing his head?


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO STARTED WHAT!!!   Self defense ends when the alleged assailant (GZ) is prevented from fleeing and the "victim" continues to beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a pattern of unchecked behavior that should have been addressed, rather than ignored.  A burglary tool coupled with stolen objects is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a pattern of nothing. What is this "burglary tool?" It sounds made up.
> 
> The objects in his possession were not stolen, there's no proof of that, no where in the biased article states that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the young black "boy" sitting on top of another person beating the shit out of him and not stopping until shot to death justifies the "murder" of this young black "boy".
> 
> The other stuff simply shows a pattern of behavior that Miami-Dade was stupidly willing to ignore.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact...Trayvon Martin had no criminal record. He's never been arrested.
> 
> George Zimmerman, on the other hand, had an extensive criminal record, and had been arrested numerous times, including for fighting a cop. Also a fact.
> 
> This is where your moral standard stands?
> 
> You're so anti-black that you support a murder of one of their youngsters by a common thug?
Click to expand...

when all else fails claim racism,,,,,


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> *SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!*
> 
> 
> .


Does that applies to cops who use the bogus excuse of some amalgamation of "I was afraid for my life?"

Does your clear standard apply to them too?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way Trayvon was headed when Z last saw him...when he lost sight of Trayvon Z got out of his truck so he could see better and walked in that direction a short ways to try and see better.
> 
> When the dispatcher axed Z if he was following the suspect George replied in the affirmative meaning he was just walking in the direction where he last saw trayvon.
> 
> One cannot follow anyone unless you can actually see them.
> 
> Trayvon only had a hundred yds. to go to get home...since he was running that would have taken him around 30 secs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state's star witness...Trayvon's friend...testified Trayvon told her he had returned to his father's place.
> 
> It has been shown he had plenty of time to do that...more time than he needed actually as it was a very short distance away...between 80 and a hundred yards....how long does it take a football player to run 100 yards...you do the math.
> 
> Again...Z had lost sight of Trayvon very quickly after he took off raining it was a dark and rainy night...Z was simply walking in the direction he had seen Trayvon run off to...aka...attempting to follow or perhaps see if Trayvon was anywhere visible...he was not...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him if he was following Trayvon Z replied in the affirmative meaning he was attempting to follow trayvon....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  Simple stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed Zimmerman got out of his vehicle when he lost sight of Trayvon. Zimmerman’s own description of events proves that is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now you claim Z is credible....hehheh
> 
> You cannot have it both ways....either he is credible or he is not...make up your mind.
> 
> Again....the best truth available on this case......................The Aftermath of the George Zimmerman Case, Part 1: The Trial, the Evidence and the Verdict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said he could see where Trayvon ran off to and described it to 911. I find that believable as there’s no reason to lie about that.
> 
> You lied though. You said Zimmerman got out of his vehicle after losing sight of Trayvon.
Click to expand...


Have you ever tried to observe someone on a dark and rainy night?   One second you can see them and the next you cannot...in the truck one has to look out the windshield...of course your vision is better if you are out of the vehicle....Z...reported to dispatch several times he had lost sight of Trayon ...it is documented on tape.

You can argue all you want about the exact moment Z lost sight...but reality dictates for a period of time in a situation like that..one moment you can see and the next you cannot and it goes back and forth like that until the person you are trying to observe disappears completely....and that is what happened  ....Trayvon disappeard completely....thus no way for Z to follow him.  

All Z could do was to walk in the direction where Trayvon had disappeared to...in order to see if was still in that area....but Trayvon was long gone...being a football player and a sprinter...he covered that 80 yards to his fathers house in around 20 secs. and thus completely safe whilst Z was looking for him out in the dark on that rainy night.

BTW  Again...it was within Z's right to follow or more realistically to attempt to follow....nothing illegal about that at all.  The dispatcher suggested they did not need for hm to do that...but it was his legal right to do so if he wanted....but the evidence shows he complied with the dispatchers suggestion.


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> *SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!*
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Does that applies to cops who use the bogus excuse of some amalgamation of "I was afraid for my life?"
> 
> Does your clear standard apply to them too?
Click to expand...



your deflection is clearly noted,,,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> It shows a pattern of nothing. What is this "burglary tool?" It sounds made up.


A burglary tool is anything that can be used to break and enter, but is ALWAYS accompanied by goods acquired via burglary.  It is nothing more than evidence that the items discovered were, in fact, taken by use of said tool.

I am not going to sit here and educate you on this shit.  You know good and fucking damn well that Martin was headed for a life of crime and the authorities ignored it, rather than taking measures to put him on the right path.  


MarcATL said:


> Trayvon Martin had no criminal record. He's never been arrested.


Which means jack shit, given the policy of Miami-Dade.



MarcATL said:


> George Zimmerman, on the other hand, had an extensive criminal record, and had been arrested numerous times, including for fighting a cop.


Never said GZ was a "good guy" one time.  NEVER.



MarcATL said:


> You're so anti-black that you support a murder of one of their youngsters by a common thug?


Go fuck yourself.

A thug who will not let an alleged assailant flee is not acting in self defense.  He is acting like a thug.  Don't sit here and defend that bullshit.  
You're so fucking anti-white, you think black kids should be allowed to beat the fuck out of "white" dudes and NOT get shot when they refuse to STOP beating the shit out of said "white" dude. (GZ is latino)


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a pattern of unchecked behavior that should have been addressed, rather than ignored.  A burglary tool coupled with stolen objects is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a pattern of nothing. What is this "burglary tool?" It sounds made up.
> 
> The objects in his possession were not stolen, there's no proof of that, no where in the biased article states that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the young black "boy" sitting on top of another person beating the shit out of him and not stopping until shot to death justifies the "murder" of this young black "boy".
> 
> The other stuff simply shows a pattern of behavior that Miami-Dade was stupidly willing to ignore.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact...Trayvon Martin had no criminal record. He's never been arrested.
> 
> George Zimmerman, on the other hand, had an extensive criminal record, and had been arrested numerous times, including for fighting a cop. Also a fact.
> 
> This is where your moral standard stands?
> 
> You're so anti-black that you support a murder of one of their youngsters by a common thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when all else fails claim racism,,,,,
Click to expand...


The FBI issued a report saying Z was not a racist....that in fact he was of mixed race....his mother peruvian, his grandfather black...and it is overlooked that Z helped mentor black children...at that time he was also a democrat and supported obama.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a pattern of nothing. What is this "burglary tool?" It sounds made up.
> 
> 
> 
> A burglary tool is anything that can be used to break and enter, but is ALWAYS accompanied by goods acquired via burglary.  It is nothing more than evidence that the items discovered were, in fact, taken by use of said tool.
> 
> I am not going to sit here and educate you on this shit.  You know good and fucking damn well that Martin was headed for a life of crime and the authorities ignored it, rather than taking measures to put him on the right path.
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin had no criminal record. He's never been arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means jack shit, given the policy of Miami-Dade.
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman, on the other hand, had an extensive criminal record, and had been arrested numerous times, including for fighting a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said GZ was a "good guy" one time.  NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so anti-black that you support a murder of one of their youngsters by a common thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> A thug who will not let an alleged assailant flee is not acting in self defense.  He is acting like a thug.  Don't sit here and defend that bullshit.
> You're so fucking anti-white, you think black kids should be allowed to beat the fuck out of "white" dudes and NOT get shot when they refuse to STOP beating the shit out of said "white" dude. (GZ is latino)
Click to expand...


hehheh  The prosecution invented a new racial classification for Z....a white hispanic.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MacTheKnife said:


> hehheh The prosecution invented a new racial classification for Z....a white hispanic.


...because GET WHITEY.

Bunch of racist motherfuckers.  I have no sympathy. 

.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lets see yours that says Z did
Click to expand...

I never said Zimmerman started the fight— you’re hallucinating again. <smh>


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
> 
> 
> 
> GET IT THROUGH YOUR THICK HEAD!!!
> 
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER WHO STARTED THE MOTHERFUCKING FIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> TRAYVEON WAS ON TOP OF ZIMMERMAN, BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF HIM, AND NOT ALLOWING HIM TO FLEE.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You appear deranged. Thanks for playin’ anyway.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.

Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.

Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You appear deranged. Thanks for playin’ anyway.


Yeah, and you appear to be a complete dumb ass. 

Thanks for proving it.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You appear deranged. Thanks for playin’ anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you appear to be a complete dumb ass.
> 
> Thanks for proving it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yep....they will say anything no matter how ridiculous, stupid or false to try and maintain the myth of black victimhood....the democratic party is based on that b.s.


----------



## Fang

.


MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
Click to expand...


He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1. 

btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
Click to expand...



I can see how you wouldnt since your just a pansy,,,

its called fighting for your life,,,,and training,,,cops and military do it everyday,,,


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how you wouldnt since your just a pansy,,,
> 
> its called fighting for your life,,,,and training,,,cops and military do it everyday,,,
Click to expand...


Unlike you I don't get my courage from carrying a gun. Who's the pansy now? If I had chose to confront and question Martin I would not have had a gun. It's possible one of us would have walked away with some bruises and blood. But we both would have walked away alive. But then again, I don't profile and pursue teenagers walking through my neighborhood while armed. 

btw... your name calling is losing you the debate. Your bias against blacks is quite obvious.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how you wouldnt since your just a pansy,,,
> 
> its called fighting for your life,,,,and training,,,cops and military do it everyday,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you I don't get my courage from carrying a gun. Who's the pansy now? If I had chose to confront and question Martin I would not have had a gun. It's possible one of us would have walked away with some bruises and blood. But we both would have walked away alive. But then again, I don't profile and pursue teenagers walking through my neighborhood while armed.
> 
> btw... your name calling is losing you the debate. Your bias against blacks is quite obvious.
Click to expand...



well Z didnt confront TM,,,it was the other way around,,and based on the evidence if he didnt have a gun Z would most likely be dead as would you,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fang said:


> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.


What do you mean?  

Getting his head slammed into the ground is what gave him the wherewithal.  

.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If someone attacks you and you beat the shit out of them, how does that make you a thug? No one but Zimmerman knows who started the fight between him and Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the concept of reasonable force?
> 
> Even if Zimmerman started the fight (highly unlikely), any defense that aggression gave TM went away when TM was on top of GZ beating the fuck out of him.
> 
> THAT IS THUGGERY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense. Not saying Zimmerman started the fight as no one knows who started it, but there is no proof Martin did. And Zimmerman’s injuries were so minor, he didn’t need to go to a hospital. Paramedics put a bandaid on his boo-boo and he went home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon had gone home to where his father was staying....he was completely safe there...as confirmed and testified to by the State's star witness trayvon's g/f who said Trayvon had  returned to his father's place....that is indisputable.  There can be no question about that.
> 
> By returning to confront George all the blame must be placed on Trayvon...he had no business going back....Trayvon returning to the area proves he was up to no good....that he was the instigator....no other reason for him to go back but to confront George.
Click to expand...

Maybe he didn’t feel safe there. Maybe he wasn’t sure if Zimmerman saw where he was staying.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

He didn’t “beat the fuck out of his head.” Again, lol Zimmerman needed was a bandage.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fang said:


> Unlike you I don't get my courage from carrying a gun.


Oh, you are such a bad ass.



Fang said:


> It's possible one of us would have walked away with some bruises and blood. But we both would have walked away alive.


This statement tells me you know nothing about fighting.  In other words, you are not a bad ass.



Fang said:


> btw... your name calling is losing you the debate. Your bias against blacks is quite obvious.


Calling one black kid a thug is not condemning an entire race.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What criminal history? He was never arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of criminals havent been arrested,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Zimmerman has been arrested more than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but its TM thats dead because hes a dumbass thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that Martin was a thug? I guess your evidence of that is somewhere lost with your evidence I claimed Zimmerman was guilty of murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alreeady presented it,,,just because you disagree ndoesnt mean its not true,,,
Click to expand...

You presented nothing but your opinion that he was a thug. Your opinion is not evidence.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> He didn’t “beat the fuck out of his head.” Again, lol Zimmerman needed was a bandage.


Pictures prove otherwise.

Are you telling me that Zimmerman was not justified in using deadly force to stop Martin from sitting on top of him, hitting him in the face/head?

Is that what you're going with?



.


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how you wouldnt since your just a pansy,,,
> 
> its called fighting for your life,,,,and training,,,cops and military do it everyday,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you I don't get my courage from carrying a gun. Who's the pansy now? If I had chose to confront and question Martin I would not have had a gun. It's possible one of us would have walked away with some bruises and blood. But we both would have walked away alive. But then again, I don't profile and pursue teenagers walking through my neighborhood while armed.
> 
> btw... your name calling is losing you the debate. Your bias against blacks is quite obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z didnt confront TM,,,it was the other way around,,and based on the evidence if he didnt have a gun Z would most likely be dead as would you,,,
Click to expand...


I wouldn't be dead because I would have kept driving to the store and not assumed some black kid was out to rob the neighborhood. IF I did stop I and decided to call police I would not have gotten out of my car. IF I did get out of my car, knowing I was armed, I would have stayed close to my car in well lit area. The last thing I would want to do it pursue someone down a dimly lit path and have my gun taken away. Even worse, I don't want to incite a situation where I have to pull my gun out. It's not my job to play police officer.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You presented nothing but your opinion that he was a thug. Your opinion is not evidence.


The evidence shows that Martin was headed for a life of crime.  He may have gone straight as an adult, but past conduct is a pretty good indicator of future behavior.  Plus, there was the whole sitting on top of GZ, punching and attempting to bang his head on the concrete.  That's also evidence.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. He said Martin was running _"towards the other entrance"_ as he exited his vehicle.
> 
> After getting out of his vehicle, the dispatcher asked Zimmerman, _"which entrance is that that he's heading towards?"_ To which Zimmerman answered, "the back entrance," as he went running after Martin.
> 
> So no, you're full of shit when you falsely claim he only got out of his vehicle because he lost sight of him. Zimmerman saw the direction he took off in.
> 
> After exiting his vehicle and after informing the dispatcher the direction he observed Martin running, Zimmerman was asked if he was following Martin; and was told he needn't do so by the dispatcher. Then Zimmerman was asked his name, which he gave, and also informed the dispatcher Martin ran. By then he lost sight of him -- but that was after getting out of his truck.
> 
> And Martin had good reason not to run straight back to his father's apartment.... Being chased by a crazed guy, why would he lead a nut to where he was staying and to where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state's star witness...Trayvon's friend...testified Trayvon told her he had returned to his father's place.
> 
> It has been shown he had plenty of time to do that...more time than he needed actually as it was a very short distance away...between 80 and a hundred yards....how long does it take a football player to run 100 yards...you do the math.
> 
> Again...Z had lost sight of Trayvon very quickly after he took off raining it was a dark and rainy night...Z was simply walking in the direction he had seen Trayvon run off to...aka...attempting to follow or perhaps see if Trayvon was anywhere visible...he was not...dispatch heard the wind in Z's phone and axed him if he was following Trayvon Z replied in the affirmative meaning he was attempting to follow trayvon....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  Simple stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed Zimmerman got out of his vehicle when he lost sight of Trayvon. Zimmerman’s own description of events proves that is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now you claim Z is credible....hehheh
> 
> You cannot have it both ways....either he is credible or he is not...make up your mind.
> 
> Again....the best truth available on this case......................The Aftermath of the George Zimmerman Case, Part 1: The Trial, the Evidence and the Verdict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said he could see where Trayvon ran off to and described it to 911. I find that believable as there’s no reason to lie about that.
> 
> You lied though. You said Zimmerman got out of his vehicle after losing sight of Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried to observe someone on a dark and rainy night?   One second you can see them and the next you cannot...in the truck one has to look out the windshield...of course your vision is better if you are out of the vehicle....Z...reported to dispatch several times he had lost sight of Trayon ...it is documented on tape.
> 
> You can argue all you want about the exact moment Z lost sight...but reality dictates for a period of time in a situation like that..one moment you can see and the next you cannot and it goes back and forth like that until the person you are trying to observe disappears completely....and that is what happened  ....Trayvon disappeard completely....thus no way for Z to follow him.
> 
> All Z could do was to walk in the direction where Trayvon had disappeared to...in order to see if was still in that area....but Trayvon was long gone...being a football player and a sprinter...he covered that 80 yards to his fathers house in around 20 secs. and thus completely safe whilst Z was looking for him out in the dark on that rainy night.
> 
> BTW  Again...it was within Z's right to follow or more realistically to attempt to follow....nothing illegal about that at all.  The dispatcher suggested they did not need for hm to do that...but it was his legal right to do so if he wanted....but the evidence shows he complied with the dispatchers suggestion.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You fucking lied ... and got caught lying. Deal with it.

Zimmerman did not get out of his vehicle because he lost sight of Trayvon. He got out of his truck because he didn’t want to lose sight of him and Trayvon took off in between buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fang said:


> I wouldn't be dead because I would have kept driving to the store and not assumed some black kid was out to rob the neighborhood. IF I did stop I and decided to call police I would not have gotten out of my car. IF I did get out of my car, knowing I was armed, I would have stayed close to my car in well lit area. The last thing I would want to do it pursue someone down a dimly lit path and have my gun taken away. Even worse, I don't want to incite a situation where I have to pull my gun out. It's not my job to play police officer.


Zimmerman was stupid.  Nobody is excusing his stupidity.

All of it points to his stupid decision getting him attacked by a thug.

Good thing his dumb ass was armed or he may have been beat to death.

.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a pattern of nothing. What is this "burglary tool?" It sounds made up.
> 
> 
> 
> A burglary tool is anything that can be used to break and enter, but is ALWAYS accompanied by goods acquired via burglary.  It is nothing more than evidence that the items discovered were, in fact, taken by use of said tool.
> 
> I am not going to sit here and educate you on this shit.  You know good and fucking damn well that Martin was headed for a life of crime and the authorities ignored it, rather than taking measures to put him on the right path.
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin had no criminal record. He's never been arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means jack shit, given the policy of Miami-Dade.
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman, on the other hand, had an extensive criminal record, and had been arrested numerous times, including for fighting a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said GZ was a "good guy" one time.  NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so anti-black that you support a murder of one of their youngsters by a common thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> A thug who will not let an alleged assailant flee is not acting in self defense.  He is acting like a thug.  Don't sit here and defend that bullshit.
> You're so fucking anti-white, you think black kids should be allowed to beat the fuck out of "white" dudes and NOT get shot when they refuse to STOP beating the shit out of said "white" dude. (GZ is latino)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh  The prosecution invented a new racial classification for Z....a white hispanic.
Click to expand...

Umm, that’s not a new classification. Hispanic can be white or non-white.


----------



## Fang

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you I don't get my courage from carrying a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are such a bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible one of us would have walked away with some bruises and blood. But we both would have walked away alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This statement tells me you know nothing about fighting.  In other words, you are not a bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw... your name calling is losing you the debate. Your bias against blacks is quite obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling one black kid a thug is not condemning an entire race.  What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Insightful comments. Thank you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Umm, that’s not a new classification. Hispanic can be white or non-white.


But, they sure the fuck did emphasize the "white" part, didn't they?  (even though it is clear he is not white)

 

.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You appear deranged. Thanks for playin’ anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you appear to be a complete dumb ass.
> 
> Thanks for proving it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....they will say anything no matter how ridiculous, stupid or false to try and maintain the myth of black victimhood....the democratic party is based on that b.s.
Click to expand...

Great.... show where I said anything about Trayvon being black.....


----------



## Faun

Fang said:


> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
Click to expand...

Zimmerman also lied about the gun, from what I recall. His initial statement was that Trayon grabbed it and tried to wrestle it from him. Another time, he said Trayvon never touched the gun.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how you wouldnt since your just a pansy,,,
> 
> its called fighting for your life,,,,and training,,,cops and military do it everyday,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you I don't get my courage from carrying a gun. Who's the pansy now? If I had chose to confront and question Martin I would not have had a gun. It's possible one of us would have walked away with some bruises and blood. But we both would have walked away alive. But then again, I don't profile and pursue teenagers walking through my neighborhood while armed.
> 
> btw... your name calling is losing you the debate. Your bias against blacks is quite obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z didnt confront TM,,,it was the other way around,,and based on the evidence if he didnt have a gun Z would most likely be dead as would you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be dead because I would have kept driving to the store and not assumed some black kid was out to rob the neighborhood. IF I did stop I and decided to call police I would not have gotten out of my car. IF I did get out of my car, knowing I was armed, I would have stayed close to my car in well lit area. The last thing I would want to do it pursue someone down a dimly lit path and have my gun taken away. Even worse, I don't want to incite a situation where I have to pull my gun out. It's not my job to play police officer.
Click to expand...

its not about you dumbass,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman also lied about the gun, from what I recall. His initial statement was that Trayon grabbed it and tried to wrestle it from him. Another time, he said Trayvon never touched the gun.
Click to expand...

you recall wrong,,,I see a pattern forming,,,


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> *A thug who will not let an alleged assailant flee is not acting in self defense. * He is acting like a thug.  Don't sit here and defend that bullshit.
> You're so fucking anti-white, you think black kids should be allowed to beat the fuck out of "white" dudes and NOT get shot when they refuse to STOP beating the shit out of said "white" dude. (GZ is latino)


Boy I love it when you bastards make things so clear and nice and easy.

So does that apply to cops when a perp is fleeing them unarmed as well?

Not too long ago, a bitch-ass cop in North Carolina put about 2 or 3 slugs in the back of an unarmed man fleeing for his life for no reason. Killing him dead on the spot.

Does your standard apply to them too? Was this your position that only a thug does this then?


----------



## jillian

toobfreak said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was banned because he attempted to use an alias to hide his true identity.
Click to expand...

He was banned because he’s a danger to society and certainly to women

Or don’t you remember that he’s an abuser?


----------



## rightwinger

Who would want to date Zimmerman?


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A thug who will not let an alleged assailant flee is not acting in self defense. * He is acting like a thug.  Don't sit here and defend that bullshit.
> You're so fucking anti-white, you think black kids should be allowed to beat the fuck out of "white" dudes and NOT get shot when they refuse to STOP beating the shit out of said "white" dude. (GZ is latino)
> 
> 
> 
> Boy I love it when you bastards make things so clear and nice and easy.
> 
> So does that apply to cops when a perp is fleeing them unarmed as well?
> 
> Not too long ago, a bitch-ass cop in North Carolina put about 2 or 3 slugs in the back of an unarmed man fleeing for his life for no reason. Killing him dead on the spot.
> 
> Does your standard apply to them too? Was this your position that only a thug does this then?
Click to expand...

that cop was convicted,,,


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t “beat the fuck out of his head.” Again, lol Zimmerman needed was a bandage.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures prove otherwise.
> 
> Are you telling me that Zimmerman was not justified in using deadly force to stop Martin from sitting on top of him, hitting him in the face/head?
> 
> Is that what you're going with?
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The pictures prove no such thing. The pictures show he was hit in the mouth and nose and that he hit his head on the cement walkway.

Again, he didn’t need to go to the hospital and the treatment was to clean him up and put a bandage on his boo-boo.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> So does that apply to cops when a perp is fleeing them unarmed as well?


Yes.  



MarcATL said:


> Not too long ago, a bitch-ass cop in North Carolina put about 2 or 3 slugs in the back of an unarmed man fleeing for his life for no reason. Killing him dead on the spot.


Sounds like murder.  I need to hear more.



MarcATL said:


> Does your standard apply to them too? Was this your position that only a thug does this then?


Cops can be thugs too.

You are wrong to assume I give them a free pass.

.


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The evidence shows that Martin was headed for a life of crime.  He may have gone straight as an adult, but past conduct is a pretty good indicator of future behavior.  *Plus, there was the whole sitting on top of GZ, punching and attempting to bang his head on the concrete.  That's also evidence. *


Really? I wonder where did you get that account from.


----------



## boedicca

Zimmerman was banned because enemies of the progs are not allowed to have lives.  Transgress the Prog Church of Perpetual Butthurt, and the True Believers will continue to harass you until you are dead. 

The Progs who are celebrating this don't understand that eventually the Reign of Terror eats its own.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t “beat the fuck out of his head.” Again, lol Zimmerman needed was a bandage.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures prove otherwise.
> 
> Are you telling me that Zimmerman was not justified in using deadly force to stop Martin from sitting on top of him, hitting him in the face/head?
> 
> Is that what you're going with?
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I never said Zimmerman wasn’t justified in using deadly force. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t “beat the fuck out of his head.” Again, lol Zimmerman needed was a bandage.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures prove otherwise.
> 
> Are you telling me that Zimmerman was not justified in using deadly force to stop Martin from sitting on top of him, hitting him in the face/head?
> 
> Is that what you're going with?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pictures prove no such thing. The pictures show he was hit in the mouth and nose and that he hit his head on the cement walkway.
> 
> Again, he didn’t need to go to the hospital and the treatment was to clean him up and put a bandage on his boo-boo.
Click to expand...

thats because he killed the fucker before he was killed,,,,


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You presented nothing but your opinion that he was a thug. Your opinion is not evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence shows that Martin was headed for a life of crime.  He may have gone straight as an adult, but past conduct is a pretty good indicator of future behavior.  Plus, there was the whole sitting on top of GZ, punching and attempting to bang his head on the concrete.  That's also evidence.
Click to expand...

The evidence shows you’re crazy as fuck.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> Really? I wonder where did you get that account from.


From eyewitness testimony:

Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury - Reuters

From the link:

"A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that *he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman* during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager’s shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year."


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be dead because I would have kept driving to the store and not assumed some black kid was out to rob the neighborhood. IF I did stop I and decided to call police I would not have gotten out of my car. IF I did get out of my car, knowing I was armed, I would have stayed close to my car in well lit area. The last thing I would want to do it pursue someone down a dimly lit path and have my gun taken away. Even worse, I don't want to incite a situation where I have to pull my gun out. It's not my job to play police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was stupid.  Nobody is excusing his stupidity.
> 
> All of it points to his stupid decision getting him attacked by a thug.
> 
> Good thing his dumb ass was armed or he may have been beat to death.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Stop lying. You have zero proof that Martin was a thug or that he attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> The evidence shows you’re crazy as fuck.


Really?

How?

A kid who was busted stealing jewelry and other behavioral problems that were going unchecked is somehow evidence that I am crazy?

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, that’s not a new classification. Hispanic can be white or non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> But, they sure the fuck did emphasize the "white" part, didn't they?  (even though it is clear he is not white)
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Umm, maybe because he is white?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, that’s not a new classification. Hispanic can be white or non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> But, they sure the fuck did emphasize the "white" part, didn't they?  (even though it is clear he is not white)
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, maybe because he is white?
Click to expand...

no hes not,,,he is a person of color,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Stop lying. You have zero proof that Martin was a thug or that he attacked Zimmerman.


I have very credible evidence that Martin was sitting on top of Zimmerman, punching him.

Are you questioning the veracity of that credible, eyewitness testimony?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Umm, maybe because he is white?


What Race Is George Zimmerman?

White dude:






You should just give it up.  You are wrong on every account.  Stop digging and put the shovel down.

.


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does that apply to cops when a perp is fleeing them unarmed as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too long ago, a bitch-ass cop in North Carolina put about 2 or 3 slugs in the back of an unarmed man fleeing for his life for no reason. Killing him dead on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like murder.  I need to hear more.
Click to expand...

What more do you need to know?



Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your standard apply to them too? Was this your position that only a thug does this then?
> 
> 
> 
> Cops can be thugs too.
> 
> You are wrong to assume I give them a free pass.
> .
Click to expand...


Interesting....

I'm referring to the shooting of Walter Scott, a national cop-killing story that happened during the Obama years.

I'm sure you've heard of it.

Take a gander to what your fellow USMB self-proclaimed conservatives had to say about the matter...

Search Results for Query: "Walter Scott" | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Hint: They didn't share your stance that the cop was wrong. Quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence shows you’re crazy as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How?
> 
> A kid who was busted stealing jewelry and other behavioral problems that were going unchecked is somehow evidence that I am crazy?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Prove he stole jewelry....


----------



## Fang

Faun said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating someone up who starts a fight with you is not thuggery, it’s self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the point where the violence is stopped.
> 
> SITTING ON TOP OF HIM BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF HIS HEAD IS NOT SELF DEFENSE!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....and there is witness testimony to that as well as the forensic report which demonstrated that the fatal shot was fired into trayvon whilst he was on top of Z.
> 
> Do these morons not understand that the jury spent hours examining all this evidence (and they were no friends of Z) and thus were compelled by the evidence and the law to declare Z was not guilty.
> 
> Gunshot wound expert: Evidence supports Zimmerman's account of fatal encounter - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty of 2nd degree murder which was the correct verdict for that charge. The prosecution was incompetent. They had a much better chance if they started with manslaughter from day 1.
> 
> btw... I always wondered how Zimmerman had the wherewithal to pull his gun out and shoot while getting his head slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman also lied about the gun, from what I recall. His initial statement was that Trayon grabbed it and tried to wrestle it from him. Another time, he said Trayvon never touched the gun.
Click to expand...


My take on events that night - I think Zimmerman was a hot head who was tired of the crime in his neighborhood. He becomes a neighborhood watch captain and arms himself. One rainy night he's on the way to the store and all it takes is for him to see some person he doesn't know walking around the neighborhood. He calls the police and tells them "these assholes always get away with this". Police can't arrive soon enough so Zimmerman, knowing he's armed, gets out and starts following. Martin doesn't know who this person is eyeing him so he runs. Zimmerman, well aware where the path leads, heads down the street and cuts through the houses to the path. Zimmerman of course is armed and isn't exactly scared. This is his moment to catch someone in the act. The two meet up and Martin wants to know what is going on. Zimmerman starts questioning him. A brawl ensues because neither is willing to back down and Zimmerman starts getting his ass kicked. This is when Zimmerman pulls the gun (while getting his head beat into the ground without any police or army training) and shoots Martin. Zimmerman views himself a hero until public opinion weighs in and it comes out that Martin was staying in the neighborhood.

IMO the evidence and testimony prove this a very valid theory of events for that night. It's not 2nd degree murder. But through his actions and over zealous need to pursue Martin, Zimmerman caused the confrontation and ultimately his need to pull his gun. My question, how can someone claim self defense when they are the ones that pursued? Zimmerman's life or property was not in danger in anyway when he left his car to follow while armed. It was horrible decision which caused the confrontation. What person wouldn't be spooked while walking through their own neighborhood at night and some guy is following them?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, maybe because he is white?
> 
> 
> 
> What Race Is George Zimmerman?
> 
> White dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should just give it up.  You are wrong on every account.  Stop digging and put the shovel down.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

His race is white. You really have no clue about what you’re rambling on about.


----------



## MarcATL

progressive hunter said:


> that cop was convicted,,,


The self-proclaimed conservatives of USMB were all  upset a bout that fact, they were all pro-cop.

You weren't around, so you don't know, but it shouldn't surprise you, if you have a lick of sense in your head.


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy I love it when you bastards make things so clear and nice and easy.
> 
> So does that apply to cops when a perp is fleeing them unarmed as well?
> 
> Not too long ago, a bitch-ass cop in North Carolina put about 2 or 3 slugs in the back of an unarmed man fleeing for his life for no reason. Killing him dead on the spot.
> 
> Does your standard apply to them too? Was this your position that only a thug does this then?
> 
> 
> 
> that cop was convicted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The self-proclaimed conservatives were all  upset a bout that fact, they were all pro-cop.
> 
> You weren't around, so you don't know, but it shouldn't surprise you, if you have a lick of sense in your head.
Click to expand...

what do you mean I wasnt around???


i'm 54 yrs old so I've been around for a while,,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> What more do you need to know?


If the fleeing person is a known violent criminal or wanted for murder, deadly force is not only justified, failure to apprehend or subdue said person would be derelict of duty.  So, yeah.  Unlike you, I wait for all the facts.

But again, until I hear more, I don't see any justification for that shooting.  

Happy?



MarcATL said:


> I'm referring to the shooting of Walter Scott, a national cop-killing story that happened during the Obama years.


I may have.  I don't recall at the moment.  

Did the cop get convicted?



MarcATL said:


> Take a gander to what your fellow USMB self-proclaimed conservatives had to say about the matter...


I am a liberal, not a conservative.  

But after looking at the link, that is a bullshit shooting that I would call *murder*, not "deprivation of rights under color of law."  Good thing the guy was standing there with a camera.

I am not defending unjustified shootings.  Cops who do that are, indeed, THUGS!!!

Just like Trayvon. 

.


----------



## MarcATL

progressive hunter said:


> what do you mean I wasnt around???
> 
> 
> i'm 54 yrs old so I've been around for a while,,,,


You weren't around on USMB to witness all your fellow self-proclaimed conservatives supporting that racist, black-people killing cop. Both before and after the verdict.


----------



## Fang

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t “beat the fuck out of his head.” Again, lol Zimmerman needed was a bandage.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures prove otherwise.
> 
> Are you telling me that Zimmerman was not justified in using deadly force to stop Martin from sitting on top of him, hitting him in the face/head?
> 
> Is that what you're going with?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pictures prove no such thing. The pictures show he was hit in the mouth and nose and that he hit his head on the cement walkway.
> 
> Again, he didn’t need to go to the hospital and *the treatment was to clean him up and put a bandage on his boo-boo*.
Click to expand...


I LOL'd out loud on that one!!! But yea, Zimmerman was playing cop and got in over his head and started getting his ass kicked in a fight that HE initiated through one poor decision after another. So he decides to end it and pulls the gun.


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What more do you need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> If the fleeing person is a known violent criminal or wanted for murder, deadly force is not only justified, failure to apprehend or subdue said person would be derelict of duty.  So, yeah.  Unlike you, I wait for all the facts.
> 
> But again, until I hear more, I don't see any justification for that shooting.
> 
> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the shooting of Walter Scott, a national cop-killing story that happened during the Obama years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have.  I don't recall at the moment.
> 
> Did the cop get convicted?
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a gander to what your fellow USMB self-proclaimed conservatives had to say about the matter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal, not a conservative.
> 
> But after looking at the link, that is a bullshit shooting that I would call *murder*, not "deprivation of rights under color of law."  Good thing the guy was standing there with a camera.
> 
> I am not defending unjustified shootings.  Cops who do that are, indeed, THUGS!!!
> 
> Just like Trayvon.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

If you're a liberal, then call me Santy Clause.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Prove he stole jewelry....


I'm just going off what these guys said:

Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND

and this:

Weed, fights and guns: Trayvon Martin’s text messages released

Am I not justified in relying on Martin's own words to characterize him as thuggish?

Why is that so offensive to you?  Can it not be true that TM was a thug, and also a shame that he was killed so young?

.


----------



## progressive hunter

MarcATL said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean I wasnt around???
> 
> 
> i'm 54 yrs old so I've been around for a while,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't around on USMB to witness all your fellow self-proclaimed conservatives supporting that racist, black-people killing cop. Both before and after the verdict.
Click to expand...

how do you know I wasnt here???


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fang said:


> I LOL'd out loud on that one!!! But yea, Zimmerman was playing cop and got in over his head and started getting his ass kicked in a fight that HE initiated through one poor decision after another.


All likely true.



Fang said:


> So he decides to end it and pulls the gun.


After being pinned and beat, yes.  It was the correct decision.

I would too.  Justified homicide. 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> If you're a liberal, then call me Santy Clause.


I am not a commie leftist, but oh yes.   I am a liberal.

This guy was a liberal:






Stop bastardizing my label.

.


----------



## Fang

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOL'd out loud on that one!!! But yea, Zimmerman was playing cop and got in over his head and started getting his ass kicked in a fight that HE initiated through one poor decision after another.
> 
> 
> 
> All likely true.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he decides to end it and pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After being pinned and beat, yes.  It was the correct decision.
> 
> I would too.  Justified homicide.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well, that is the crux of the debate. Was Zimmerman's life in imminent danger? Did Zimmerman do enough to cause the situation he's in because maybe Martin thought his life was in danger? Certainly not 2nd degree murder. Manslaughter? I think so. IMO both caused the outcome. But Zimmerman started the whole sequence of events with one poor decision after another.

Manslaughter in Florida can be defined in 3 ways, this is what I think Zimmerman was guilty of:
-------------------------
*Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence (Involuntary Manslaughter):* Engaging in “Culpably Negligent” conduct that resulted in the death of another person.

*Culpable negligence* means recklessly acting without reasonable caution and putting another person at risk of injury or death (or failing to do something with the same consequences).

It is the omission to do something which a reasonable, prudent and honest man would do, or the doing something which such a man would not do under all the circumstances surrounding each particular case.
-------------------------
DUI is usually the example given here. But as I read the words, IMO this describes Zimmerman on that night.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fang said:


> Well, that is the crux of the debate. Was Zimmerman's life in imminent danger?


Head injuries can cause death.  Not sure if you knew that.

Punches to the head and face can cause serious head injuries that result in death.

One punch from an average man can be fatal.  You would have immediately agreed had you had martial arts experience.

So, receiving repeated blows to the head while being pinned down and no indication that said beating would ever stop, I would say Zimmerman was justified in believing his life was in imminent danger, and he was justified in using deadly force before he lost consciousness, thereby losing the ability to use such force and being beat to death.  

To argue otherwise is complete obtuse.



Fang said:


> Did Zimmerman do enough to cause the situation he's in because maybe Martin thought his life was in danger?


What Zimmerman did to cause the situation is irrelevant.  When Martin is sitting on top of him, beating the shit out of his face and head, Zimmerman's prior actions are no longer at issue.  Martin can hardly be in fear for his life if he has Zimmerman pinned to the ground and unable to stop Martin's repeated blows.



Fang said:


> Manslaughter?


Manslaughter requires reckless action that resulted in the death of another. 

You could argue that getting into that situation may have been "reckless" but the act of shooting TM was not reckless.  



Fang said:


> I think so. IMO both caused the outcome.


I disagree.  

What caused the outcome was Martin continuing to keep Zimmerman down while beating him.  Had Martin backed off, Zimmerman would not have been justified in using deadly force.  



Fang said:


> But Zimmerman started the whole sequence of events with one poor decision after another.


Probably true.

BUT, Zimmerman's fault became a non-factor when Martin continued to pin him and beat him.

.


----------



## Fang

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is the crux of the debate. Was Zimmerman's life in imminent danger?
> 
> 
> 
> Head injuries can cause death.  Not sure if you knew that.
> 
> Punches to the head and face can cause serious head injuries that result in death.
> 
> One punch from an average man can be fatal.  You would have immediately agreed had you had martial arts experience.
> 
> So, receiving repeated blows to the head while being pinned down and no indication that said beating would ever stop, I would say Zimmerman was justified in believing his life was in imminent danger, and he was justified in using deadly force before he lost consciousness, thereby losing the ability to use such force and being beat to death.
> 
> To argue otherwise is complete obtuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Zimmerman do enough to cause the situation he's in because maybe Martin thought his life was in danger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Zimmerman did to cause the situation is irrelevant.  When Martin is sitting on top of him, beating the shit out of his face and head, Zimmerman's prior actions are no longer at issue.  Martin can hardly be in fear for his life if he has Zimmerman pinned to the ground and unable to stop Martin's repeated blows.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manslaughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manslaughter requires reckless action that resulted in the death of another.
> 
> You could argue that getting into that situation may have been "reckless" but the act of shooting TM was not reckless.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so. IMO both caused the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> What caused the outcome was Martin continuing to keep Zimmerman down while beating him.  Had Martin backed off, Zimmerman would not have been justified in using deadly force.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Zimmerman started the whole sequence of events with one poor decision after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably true.
> 
> BUT, Zimmerman's fault became a non-factor when Martin continued to pin him and beat him.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes. I think we're all aware a punch can cause death Captain Obvious. I hope it didn't take you martial arts experience to learn this. But what did you do to be on the opposite end of a punch? If I initiate a fight in a bar and proceed to get my ass kicked can I now pull a gun to end it without any consequences? According to you YES. Sure, anyone would pull the gun to prevent death. But that doesn't negate the fact that I initiated and caused a situation that I failed to control.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fang said:


> Yes. I think we're all aware a punch can cause death Captain Obvious. I hope it didn't take you martial arts experience to learn this.


You are the one acting like you didn't know this.  Cut the snark.



Fang said:


> But what did you do to be on the opposite end of a punch? If I initiate a fight in a bar and proceed to get my ass kicked can I now pull a gun to end it without any consequences? According to you YES. Sure, anyone would pull the gun to prevent death. But that doesn't negate the fact that I initiated and caused a situation that I failed to control.


Have a look at this analysis of Florida law:

Florida Law on Self-Defense | Use of Deadly and Non Deadly Force

_"In addition to the exception for forcible felonies, self-defense is not available where the evidence establishes that the defendant initially provoked violence against himself.  See Section 776.041, Florida Statutes. * To claim self-defense in this scenario, the accused must present sufficient evidence that the force used by the alleged victim was so great that the accused reasonably believed that he or she was in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she had exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant."
*_
Do you disagree that this was the case with Zimmerman?

_"Alternatively, the person who provokes the initial attack *may nonetheless claim self-defense if*: (1) in good faith, he or she withdrew from physical contact, (2) clearly indicated to the other person that he or she desired to withdraw and terminate the use of force, and (3) despite the communication and withdrawal, *the other person continued or resumed the use of force.*"_

Based on the eyewitness testimony, a reasonable jury can, and, in fact, DID find this to be the case.

So, sorry your boy got smoked, but HE REFUSED TO ALLOW ZIMMERMAN TO RETREAT.

The same would hold true under your bar fight scenario. 

If the instigator retreats, the defender becomes the assailant if he continues to pursue and attack.

I am sorry that you don't like it that way, but tough shit. 

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying. You have zero proof that Martin was a thug or that he attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have very credible evidence that Martin was sitting on top of Zimmerman, punching him.
> 
> Are you questioning the veracity of that credible, eyewitness testimony?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Your Derangement worsens as I never challenged the testimony of the eye witnesses.  Sitting on top of Zimmerman is neither proof of thuggery nor initiating the fight.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he stole jewelry....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going off what these guys said:
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> 
> and this:
> 
> Weed, fights and guns: Trayvon Martin’s text messages released
> 
> Am I not justified in relying on Martin's own words to characterize him as thuggish?
> 
> Why is that so offensive to you?  Can it not be true that TM was a thug, and also a shame that he was killed so young?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Why do you think I’m offended because you’re a flaming nut? Neither of your links say Trayvon stole jewelry, ya flaming nut.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Your Derangement worsens as I never challenged the testimony of the eye witnesses. Sitting on top of Zimmerman is neither proof of thuggery nor initiating the fight.


Agree to disagree. 

Only a thug uses more force than reasonably necessary.  TM was a thug.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Why do you think I’m offended because you’re a flaming nut?


What makes you think I am a "flaming nut"?  Because I have consistently provided evidence that you have demanded?

.


Faun said:


> Neither of your links say Trayvon stole jewelry, ya flaming nut.


Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
"He realized that Martin had been suspended twice already that school year for offenses that should have gotten him arrested – once for getting caught with a burglary tool and a dozen items of female jewelry, the second time for getting caught with marijuana and a marijuana pipe."

You mean that link?

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Derangement worsens as I never challenged the testimony of the eye witnesses. Sitting on top of Zimmerman is neither proof of thuggery nor initiating the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree to disagree.
> 
> Only a thug uses more force that reasonably necessary.  TM was a thug.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

An injury requiring nothing more than a bandaid is hardly more force than is necessary.

Oh, and the bandaid wasn’t even put on until the next day. The night of the incident. Paramedics didn’t even put bandages on him. They just cleaned him up and were done with him.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I’m offended because you’re a flaming nut?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I am a "flaming nut"?  Because I have consistently provided evidence that you have demanded?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of your links say Trayvon stole jewelry, ya flaming nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police buried Trayvon's criminal history - WND -  WND
> "He realized that Martin had been suspended twice already that school year for offenses that should have gotten him arrested – once for getting caught with a burglary tool and a dozen items of female jewelry, the second time for getting caught with marijuana and a marijuana pipe."
> 
> You mean that link?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah, ya flaming nut..... where does it say he “stole” the jewelry......

Let me help you out since you clearly need all the help you can get..... 

It doesn’t. Neither of your links say that.


----------



## toobfreak

jillian said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was banned because he attempted to use an alias to hide his true identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was banned because he’s a danger to society and certainly to women
> 
> Or don’t you remember that he’s an abuser?
Click to expand...



He was banned for creating an alias.  But George is no danger to me.  I'm not the slightest one bit worried about the guy.  But maybe he's a danger to stupid little lying shitstains like you.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Sitting on top of Zimmerman is neither proof of thuggery nor initiating the fight.




That is certainly true.    However, it wasn't up to Zimmerman to prove his innocence, but up to the Persecutors to prove his guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.    And Martin being on top would be reasonable doubt that he was the aggressor.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Yeah, ya flaming nut..... where does it say he “stole” the jewelry......


Does it need to spell it out for you?

JESUS BUTTFUCKING CHRIST


So, because he was found with jewelry for women and a tool one might use for burglary, you're saying that there is no evidence that he stole that jewelry for women?

Who is the fucking nut case here?

I am not saying that he could be convicted of it, but COME ON!!!

If my dog has white powder all over his face and the power donuts on the table are gone, you're saying I have *no evidence* that my dog ate them?

BULLSHIT!!!

Jesus.  Now you're just trying to save face.

So I will let you.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> An injury requiring nothing more than a bandaid is hardly more force than is necessary.


Repeatedly punched one in the face while pinning him to the ground...IS.

You're making the argument that TM could have beat GZ's face for 3 hours straight and GZ was supposed to sit there and take it?  As punishment for being a "creepy cracka"?


Faun said:


> Oh, and the bandaid wasn’t even put on until the next day. The night of the incident. Paramedics didn’t even put bandages on him. They just cleaned him up and were done with him.


You're focusing on the injuries, not the threat and potential injuries/death.  Taking blows to the head can be fatal.  

And, GZ's nose was broken.  That is as serious injury.


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was banned because he attempted to use an alias to hide his true identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was banned because he’s a danger to society and certainly to women
> 
> Or don’t you remember that he’s an abuser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was banned for creating an alias.  But George is no danger to me.  I'm not the slightest one bit worried about the guy.  But maybe he's a danger to stupid little lying shitstains like you.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.

Tinder may ban users for using the name of a celebrity or creating multiple accounts, but creating one account with an alias does not violate their TOS...

Tinder - meet interesting people nearby.

He was banned because for “user safety” reasons.

_“At Tinder, we take our users' safety very seriously and our team has removed this profile from our platform.” ~ Tinder_


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> An injury requiring nothing more than a bandaid is hardly more force than is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeatedly punched one in the face while pinning him to the ground...IS.
> 
> You're making the argument that TM could have beat GZ's face for 3 hours straight and GZ was supposed to sit there and take it?  As punishment for being a "creepy cracka"?
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the bandaid wasn’t even put on until the next day. The night of the incident. Paramedics didn’t even put bandages on him. They just cleaned him up and were done with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're focusing on the injuries, not the threat and potential injuries/death.  Taking blows to the head can be fatal.
> 
> And, GZ's nose was broken.  That is as serious injury.
Click to expand...

Nope, I never made that argument either. Sadly, you’re still hallucinating. What I did say was that his injuries were so mild, paramedics cleaned him up and he didn’t need to go to a hospital. He had s cut lip, a bruised nose, and a couple of small lacerations on the back of his head. And he suffered no apparent symptoms of a head injury as he spent the next few hours being questioned by police.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> An injury requiring nothing more than a bandaid is hardly more force than is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeatedly punched one in the face while pinning him to the ground...IS.
> 
> You're making the argument that TM could have beat GZ's face for 3 hours straight and GZ was supposed to sit there and take it?  As punishment for being a "creepy cracka"?
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the bandaid wasn’t even put on until the next day. The night of the incident. Paramedics didn’t even put bandages on him. They just cleaned him up and were done with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're focusing on the injuries, not the threat and potential injuries/death.  Taking blows to the head can be fatal.
> 
> And, GZ's nose was broken.  That is as serious injury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I never made that argument either. Sadly, you’re still hallucinating. What I did say was that his injuries were so mild, paramedics cleaned him up and he didn’t need to go to a hospital. He had s cut lip, a bruised nose, and a couple of small lacerations on the back of his head. And he suffered no apparent symptoms of a head injury as he spent the next few hours being questioned by police.
Click to expand...



Are you suggested that Mr. Zimmerman should have waited until he had a concussion before fighting back?


----------



## toobfreak

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was banned because he attempted to use an alias to hide his true identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was banned because he’s a danger to society and certainly to women
> 
> Or don’t you remember that he’s an abuser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was banned for creating an alias.  But George is no danger to me.  I'm not the slightest one bit worried about the guy.  But maybe he's a danger to stupid little lying shitstains like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Tinder may ban users for using the name of a celebrity or creating multiple accounts, but creating one account with an alias does not violate their TOS...
> 
> Tinder - meet interesting people nearby.
> 
> He was banned because for “user safety” reasons.
> 
> _“At Tinder, we take our users' safety very seriously and our team has removed this profile from our platform.” ~ Tinder_
Click to expand...



Try again, lying little bitch,

_An article by Tampa, Florida, weekly Creative Loafing says Zimmerman used a fake name on the dating app._

George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya flaming nut..... where does it say he “stole” the jewelry......
> 
> 
> 
> Does it need to spell it out for you?
> 
> JESUS BUTTFUCKING CHRIST
> 
> 
> So, because he was found with jewelry for women and a tool one might use for burglary, you're saying that there is no evidence that he stole that jewelry for women?
> 
> Who is the fucking nut case here?
> 
> I am not saying that he could be convicted of it, but COME ON!!!
> 
> If my dog has white powder all over his face and the power donuts on the table are gone, you're saying I have *no evidence* that my dog ate them?
> 
> BULLSHIT!!!
> 
> Jesus.  Now you're just trying to save face.
> 
> So I will let you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yes, it does need to spell out what you falsely claimed it says. Nowhere does it say he stole any jewelry.

Face reality, you want it to say that because you want to b’lieve Trayvon was a thug.

And by thug, we’re talking about a kid who walked to a nearby convenience store to by himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for his 14 year old friend; for them to sit at home and watch a basketball game.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Nope, I never made that argument either. Sadly, you’re still hallucinating. What I did say was that his injuries were so mild, paramedics cleaned him up and he didn’t need to go to a hospital. He had s cut lip, a bruised nose, and a couple of small lacerations on the back of his head. And he suffered no apparent symptoms of a head injury as he spent the next few hours being questioned by police.


And that was the result of someone sitting on top of him, beating him, right?

.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> An injury requiring nothing more than a bandaid is hardly more force than is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeatedly punched one in the face while pinning him to the ground...IS.
> 
> You're making the argument that TM could have beat GZ's face for 3 hours straight and GZ was supposed to sit there and take it?  As punishment for being a "creepy cracka"?
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the bandaid wasn’t even put on until the next day. The night of the incident. Paramedics didn’t even put bandages on him. They just cleaned him up and were done with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're focusing on the injuries, not the threat and potential injuries/death.  Taking blows to the head can be fatal.
> 
> And, GZ's nose was broken.  That is as serious injury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I never made that argument either. Sadly, you’re still hallucinating. What I did say was that his injuries were so mild, paramedics cleaned him up and he didn’t need to go to a hospital. He had s cut lip, a bruised nose, and a couple of small lacerations on the back of his head. And he suffered no apparent symptoms of a head injury as he spent the next few hours being questioned by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggested that Mr. Zimmerman should have waited until he had a concussion before fighting back?
Click to expand...

No, I’m suggesting he wouldn’t have been rendered unconscious because he wasn’t being killed. I’m not saying he wasn’t justified in using deadly force since the bar is a reasonable fear, not actually facing death, but no one can reasonably look at his minor injury, so minor, paramedics didn’t even bandage him or take him to a hospital, and claim he was being beaten to unconsciousness.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I never made that argument either. Sadly, you’re still hallucinating. What I did say was that his injuries were so mild, paramedics cleaned him up and he didn’t need to go to a hospital. He had s cut lip, a bruised nose, and a couple of small lacerations on the back of his head. And he suffered no apparent symptoms of a head injury as he spent the next few hours being questioned by police.
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the result of someone sitting on top of him, beating him, right?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah, so?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Yes, it does need to spell out what you falsely claimed it says. Nowhere does it say he stole any jewelry.
> 
> Face reality, you want it to say that because you want to b’lieve Trayvon was a thug.


He was a thug because it took a bullet to get him to stop beating GZ.  

You need stuff spelled out for you.  I understand.

We don't.

Agree to disagree.



Faun said:


> And by thug, we’re talking about a kid who walked to a nearby convenience store to by himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for his 14 year old friend; for them to sit at home and watch a basketball game.


So, why did this innocent little angel feel he needed to pin GZ to the ground and beat on his face?



.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Yeah, so?


and beating on one's face could be fatal.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOL'd out loud on that one!!! But yea, Zimmerman was playing cop and got in over his head and started getting his ass kicked in a fight that HE initiated through one poor decision after another.
> 
> 
> 
> All likely true.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he decides to end it and pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After being pinned and beat, yes.  It was the correct decision.
> 
> I would too.  Justified homicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is the crux of the debate. Was Zimmerman's life in imminent danger? Did Zimmerman do enough to cause the situation he's in because maybe Martin thought his life was in danger? Certainly not 2nd degree murder. Manslaughter? I think so. IMO both caused the outcome. But Zimmerman started the whole sequence of events with one poor decision after another.
> 
> Manslaughter in Florida can be defined in 3 ways, this is what I think Zimmerman was guilty of:
> -------------------------
> *Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence (Involuntary Manslaughter):* Engaging in “Culpably Negligent” conduct that resulted in the death of another person.
> 
> *Culpable negligence* means recklessly acting without reasonable caution and putting another person at risk of injury or death (or failing to do something with the same consequences).
> 
> It is the omission to do something which a reasonable, prudent and honest man would do, or the doing something which such a man would not do under all the circumstances surrounding each particular case.
> -------------------------
> DUI is usually the example given here. But as I read the words, IMO this describes Zimmerman on that night.
Click to expand...


Not a good analysis for several reasons which I will now explain.......There is absolutely no question Z's life was in danger....he was sucker punched whilst trying to call dispatch back again....then in his dazed state Trayvon jumped on top of him and began to beat him martial arts style...Trayvon was an experienced fighter and enjoyed fighting and bragging about his exploits....the police were very close but neither one of them knew that...Z did know the police were on the way...but sometimes that can take a long time...especially when you need them....anyhow.............Z did absolutely nothing illegal all he did was what any good citizen should do and most especially a Watchman though he was not on duty at the time...in fact he was on the way to target to get some groceries...but that is irrelevant.....what is relevant that Z spotted a suspicious person...namely Trayvon...was Trayvon doing anything illegal at that time?  No...but the fact that on a rainy night he was lollgagging about instead of hurrying home to get out of the rain......aroused Z's suspicion and Z was street smart...he knew how to spot them as he had done many times previously.

The community though gated was little better than a ghetto area due to the fact many negroes lived in that area and it was a high crime area...drugs, burglaries, and home invasions.  Which had motivated Z to get involved with the community and try to help improve the situation.  He also mentored black children.

So You Think You Know The Truth About George Zimmerman? - Freedom Outpost

Was it possible that Trayvon felt he was in danger...possibly before he ran home...as he did not know who George was .....but instead of staying at home where he was safe...he decided to back track and confront George.

In a nutshell it was a very simple case of Self-Defense....the local authorities did a excellent job of investigating it and exonerated George.  

 That should have ended it but unfortunately politicians...got involved.....and with the help of the media persuaded the Feds to put pressure on Rick Scott  the governor of Florida to indict George and have a trial...and so it was done.

In reality it was nothing more than a political show trial arranged by the feds to try and convict a innocent man to further the politics of black victimhood.

It was not a problem of the State over-charging .....there should have been no charges at all....the case had been investigated and determined to be justifiable use of force in self defense.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

The question remains:

Why did this innocent little angel feel he needed to pin GZ to the ground and beat on his face?


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone who posts here on U.S. Message Board
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — The ex-neighborhood watch volunteer who killed an unarmed black teen in Florida in 2012 has been banned from the dating app Tinder.
> 
> An emailed statement from Tinder cited users' safety as a reason for removing George Zimmerman's profile.​
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was banned because he attempted to use an alias to hide his true identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was banned because he’s a danger to society and certainly to women
> 
> Or don’t you remember that he’s an abuser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was banned for creating an alias.  But George is no danger to me.  I'm not the slightest one bit worried about the guy.  But maybe he's a danger to stupid little lying shitstains like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Tinder may ban users for using the name of a celebrity or creating multiple accounts, but creating one account with an alias does not violate their TOS...
> 
> Tinder - meet interesting people nearby.
> 
> He was banned because for “user safety” reasons.
> 
> _“At Tinder, we take our users' safety very seriously and our team has removed this profile from our platform.” ~ Tinder_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again, lying little bitch,
> 
> _An article by Tampa, Florida, weekly Creative Loafing says Zimmerman used a fake name on the dating app._
> 
> George Zimmerman banned from Tinder dating app
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Where did I say he didn’t use a fake name? IlliterateBoobFreak, it says he was banned for “user safety” reasons, not for using an alias. Your own link says that. Dayum, I even showed you their rules of conduct which don’t disallow aliases unless it’s someone trying to pose as someone else. 

How much fun is this? I bitch-slapped you with your own link.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya flaming nut..... where does it say he “stole” the jewelry......
> 
> 
> 
> Does it need to spell it out for you?
> 
> JESUS BUTTFUCKING CHRIST
> 
> 
> So, because he was found with jewelry for women and a tool one might use for burglary, you're saying that there is no evidence that he stole that jewelry for women?
> 
> Who is the fucking nut case here?
> 
> I am not saying that he could be convicted of it, but COME ON!!!
> 
> If my dog has white powder all over his face and the power donuts on the table are gone, you're saying I have *no evidence* that my dog ate them?
> 
> BULLSHIT!!!
> 
> Jesus.  Now you're just trying to save face.
> 
> So I will let you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does need to spell out what you falsely claimed it says. Nowhere does it say he stole any jewelry.
> 
> Face reality, you want it to say that because you want to b’lieve Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> And by thug, we’re talking about a kid who walked to a nearby convenience store to by himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for his 14 year old friend; for them to sit at home and watch a basketball game.
Click to expand...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   can anyone say Naive?   to the extreme

New Evidence Shows Trayvon's Life Unraveling


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Why did this innocent little angel feel he needed to pin GZ to the ground and beat on his face?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does need to spell out what you falsely claimed it says. Nowhere does it say he stole any jewelry.
> 
> Face reality, you want it to say that because you want to b’lieve Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a thug because it took a bullet to get him to stop beating GZ.
> 
> You need stuff spelled out for you.  I understand.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> Agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by thug, we’re talking about a kid who walked to a nearby convenience store to by himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for his 14 year old friend; for them to sit at home and watch a basketball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did this innocent little angel feel he needed to pin GZ to the ground and beat on his face?
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

We’ll never know since he’s dead. Could be he started the fight. Could be Zimmerman started the fight. There were no other eye witnesses to who started it, so we’ll never know.

Not that that stops you from making bullshit assertions.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Crixus can just assume shit, then so can I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you admit you’re full of shit. Good for you.
Click to expand...



So, I made a point, and instead of seriously addressing it, you went for the moronic gotcha moment.


To be expected of a piece of shit like you.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
Click to expand...

So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Being followed is not a justification for violence.
> 
> 2. That the neighborhood watch guy was not a match for the teenage football player, is not something for him ashamed of.
> 
> 3. YOur homophobic slur is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. That you vile libs are targeting him for no reason, makes you all assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
Click to expand...



"Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect. 


You know that. Why are you lying?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because some mall cop wannabe wanted to flash his little pop gun and got his clock cleaned by a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the "kid" was the type of person to jump an adult and beat the shit out of him for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Crixus can just assume shit, then so can I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you admit you’re full of shit. Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, I made a point, and instead of seriously addressing it, you went for the moronic gotcha moment.
> 
> 
> To be expected of a piece of shit like you.
Click to expand...

At least it seems we agree you’re full of shit and you know it.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH yes we do, because thats what he did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't know that's what he did. All you know is what Zimmerman claimed as there were no other witnesses to the initial altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here chump...if ya gonna come on here and make comments try and keep up.
> 
> This has already been presented.............2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck .... that was not the initial altercation. That was the result of them fighting. We'll never know who initiated the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that I don't recall you making that point, when your lib buddies make the claim that Zimmerman started the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I leave the job to challenge my “Lib buddies” to folks like you. My hands are full enough just correcting you and your ilk.
Click to expand...



Would only take a moment. Seems more like a partisan move on your part. Only speaking the truth, when it serves your purpose.

Otherwise, lying your lib ass off.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
Click to expand...

how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect.
> 
> 
> You know that. Why are you lying?
Click to expand...

That was not justification to trail him. He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.


----------



## toobfreak

Faun said:


> How much fun is this? I bitch-slapped you with your own link.



Nah, not at all, pogo-breath.  That's your own head you are smacking there in that fat purple belly.  George was banned for using a fake name like I originally said because had he used his real name:

A).  They never would have even created the account in the first place because they are little chickshit commies like you.

B).  George was forced to do so because he knew using his real name would subject him to more threats, intimidation and attacks from all the little chickenshit fuchs like you who won't let the guy live in peace for removing a useless POS from our society.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
Click to expand...

You really have no fucking clue about anything.

Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged

So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect.
> 
> 
> You know that. Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not justification to trail him. He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.
Click to expand...

what dark area???


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
Click to expand...

but TM skipped the shoving part and went straight to banging his head against the ground,,,and that is a reason to kill them before they kill you,,,


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much fun is this? I bitch-slapped you with your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not at all, pogo-breath.  That's your own head you are smacking there in that fat purple belly.  George was banned for using a fake name like I originally said because had he used his real name:
> 
> A).  They never would have even created the account in the first place because they are little chickshit commies like you.
> 
> B).  George was forced to do so because he knew using his real name would subject him to more threats, intimidation and attacks from all the little chickenshit fuchs like you who won't let the guy live in peace for removing a useless POS from our society.
Click to expand...

Your own link calls you an illiterateboobfreak as it doesn’t say he was banned for creating a fake name.  It says he was banned for “user safety” reasons.

Your own link!


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
Click to expand...

and there is a big difference between being shoved and shoved to the ground,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect.
> 
> 
> You know that. Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not justification to trail him. He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what dark area???
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

The dark area between your ears. Seriously, I already gave you a quote from one of the eye witnesses who said it was too dark to see who was fighting. You’ve already lost hold of that information?


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No justification to follow. Broke first rule of CCW. Don’t go where trouble is.
> 
> 2. Don’t start none won’t be none. Especially when you are advised by a 911 operator to stop following.
> 
> 3. Blah, blah, blah. Stop being gay.
> 
> 
> 4. I love being called a vile lib. Dude should have went to prison for murder. That said, all Zimmerman’s troubles were brought on himself l, by him self. No one did it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
Click to expand...


Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect.
> 
> 
> You know that. Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not justification to trail him. He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what dark area???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> The dark area between your ears. Seriously, I already gave you a quote from one of the eye witnesses who said it was too dark to see who was fighting. You’ve already lost hold of that information?
Click to expand...

biut you said it was dusk???

so were you lying or them???


----------



## toobfreak

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much fun is this? I bitch-slapped you with your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not at all, pogo-breath.  That's your own head you are smacking there in that fat purple belly.  George was banned for using a fake name like I originally said because had he used his real name:
> 
> A).  They never would have even created the account in the first place because they are little chickshit commies like you.
> 
> B).  George was forced to do so because he knew using his real name would subject him to more threats, intimidation and attacks from all the little chickenshit fuchs like you who won't let the guy live in peace for removing a useless POS from our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own link calls you an illiterateboobfreak as it doesn’t say he was banned for creating a fake name.  It says he was banned for “user safety” reasons.
> 
> Your own link!
Click to expand...



Doesn't have to.

I learned to read between the lines and draw conclusions (extrapolate) in grade school.  Maybe some day you will too.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> We’ll never know since he’s dead. Could be he started the fight. Could be Zimmerman started the fight. There were no other eye witnesses to who started it, so we’ll never know.


Well, as I have repeatedly explained and provided legal analysis, the person who STARTED the fight is irrelevant.



Faun said:


> Not that that stops you from making bullshit assertions.


What assertion have I made that is bullshit?  An eye witness testified that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating the shit out of Zimmerman's head when Martin was shot.

Are you saying that is a lie?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?


Maybe.  Depends on the circumstances.

If someone is shoving me....off a cliff???

Why do you think getting beat in the face/head does not pose a serious risk of death?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOL'd out loud on that one!!! But yea, Zimmerman was playing cop and got in over his head and started getting his ass kicked in a fight that HE initiated through one poor decision after another.
> 
> 
> 
> All likely true.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he decides to end it and pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After being pinned and beat, yes.  It was the correct decision.
> 
> I would too.  Justified homicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is the crux of the debate. Was Zimmerman's life in imminent danger? Did Zimmerman do enough to cause the situation he's in because maybe Martin thought his life was in danger? Certainly not 2nd degree murder. Manslaughter? I think so. IMO both caused the outcome. But Zimmerman started the whole sequence of events with one poor decision after another.
> 
> Manslaughter in Florida can be defined in 3 ways, this is what I think Zimmerman was guilty of:
> -------------------------
> *Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence (Involuntary Manslaughter):* Engaging in “Culpably Negligent” conduct that resulted in the death of another person.
> 
> *Culpable negligence* means recklessly acting without reasonable caution and putting another person at risk of injury or death (or failing to do something with the same consequences).
> 
> It is the omission to do something which a reasonable, prudent and honest man would do, or the doing something which such a man would not do under all the circumstances surrounding each particular case.
> -------------------------
> DUI is usually the example given here. But as I read the words, IMO this describes Zimmerman on that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good analysis for several reasons which I will now explain.......There is absolutely no question Z's life was in danger....he was sucker punched whilst trying to call dispatch back again....then in his dazed state Trayvon jumped on top of him and began to beat him martial arts style...Trayvon was an experienced fighter and enjoyed fighting and bragging about his exploits....the police were very close but neither one of them knew that...Z did know the police were on the way...but sometimes that can take a long time...especially when you need them....anyhow.............Z did absolutely nothing illegal all he did was what any good citizen should do and most especially a Watchman though he was not on duty at the time...in fact he was on the way to target to get some groceries...but that is irrelevant.....what is relevant that Z spotted a suspicious person...namely Trayvon...was Trayvon doing anything illegal at that time?  No...but the fact that on a rainy night he was lollgagging about instead of hurrying home to get out of the rain......aroused Z's suspicion and Z was street smart...he knew how to spot them as he had done many times previously.
> 
> The community though gated was little better than a ghetto area due to the fact many negroes lived in that area and it was a high crime area...drugs, burglaries, and home invasions.  Which had motivated Z to get involved with the community and try to help improve the situation.  He also mentored black children.
> 
> So You Think You Know The Truth About George Zimmerman? - Freedom Outpost
> 
> Was it possible that Trayvon felt he was in danger...possibly before he ran home...as he did not know who George was .....but instead of staying at home where he was safe...he decided to back track and confront George.
> 
> In a nutshell it was a very simple case of Self-Defense....the local authorities did a excellent job of investigating it and exonerated George.
> 
> That should have ended it but unfortunately politicians...got involved.....and with the help of the media persuaded the Feds to put pressure on Rick Scott  the governor of Florida to indict George and have a trial...and so it was done.
> 
> In reality it was nothing more than a political show trial arranged by the feds to try and convict a innocent man to further the politics of black victimhood.
> 
> It was not a problem of the State over-charging .....there should have been no charges at all....the case had been investigated and determined to be justifiable use of force in self defense.
Click to expand...

_*”he was sucker punched whilst trying to call dispatch back again.”*_

You have no proof of that.

And thus, everything after crumbles in a useless pile.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect.
> 
> 
> You know that. Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not justification to trail him. He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.
Click to expand...



It was certainly justification to trail him. He had reason to think he had sighted a criminal that was preying upon his community.


That he was reckless in his attempt to keep Martin in sight, does not change the fact that he had good reason to do so. 


You actually seem to be misusing the word "justification".  Is this intentional?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya flaming nut..... where does it say he “stole” the jewelry......
> 
> 
> 
> Does it need to spell it out for you?
> 
> JESUS BUTTFUCKING CHRIST
> 
> 
> So, because he was found with jewelry for women and a tool one might use for burglary, you're saying that there is no evidence that he stole that jewelry for women?
> 
> Who is the fucking nut case here?
> 
> I am not saying that he could be convicted of it, but COME ON!!!
> 
> If my dog has white powder all over his face and the power donuts on the table are gone, you're saying I have *no evidence* that my dog ate them?
> 
> BULLSHIT!!!
> 
> Jesus.  Now you're just trying to save face.
> 
> So I will let you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does need to spell out what you falsely claimed it says. Nowhere does it say he stole any jewelry.
> 
> Face reality, you want it to say that because you want to b’lieve Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> And by thug, we’re talking about a kid who walked to a nearby convenience store to by himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for his 14 year old friend; for them to sit at home and watch a basketball game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   can anyone say Naive?   to the extreme
> 
> New Evidence Shows Trayvon's Life Unraveling
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.


You are wrong to equate the situations.

Being shoved once and surviving does not pose a threat of death if there is no second, or third, or 100th shove.  After a few dangerous shoves and the assailant refuses to stop?  Maybe.

Again, it is all factual.  

Having your face smashed in while lacking the ability to flee....that would warrant deadly force. 

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect.
> 
> 
> You know that. Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not justification to trail him. He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.
Click to expand...


He did call the police as he always did...never had a problem before.  There only there was a problem in  this case was because he was attacked by the suspect.

Following someone is no crime ---most especially if you are trying to help the police dispatcher locate a suspect.

In any case you cannot follow someone you cannot see.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but TM skipped the shoving part and went straight to banging his head against the ground,,,and that is a reason to kill them before they kill you,,,
Click to expand...

And by your reasoning, since shoving someone can kill them, you should have the right to kill someone for shoving you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> That was not justification to trail him.


True


Faun said:


> He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.


Also true

But, that does not justify Martin pinning him to the ground and beating on his face.

You are trying to assign culpability to Zimmerman for doing something stupid.  That is all made irrelevant by the intervening sole proximate cause of Martin's death--his unwillingness to let Zimmerman flee and his relentless beating of Zimmerman's face and head.

THAT is why Martin is dead, not Zimmerman's stupidity in getting into that situation.

.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
> 
> 
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but TM skipped the shoving part and went straight to banging his head against the ground,,,and that is a reason to kill them before they kill you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your reasoning, since shoving someone can kill them, you should have the right to kill someone for shoving you.
Click to expand...



Wow. What an insanely dishonest characterization of what he said. 


That you feel you need to lie, and to that extent, shows that you don't believe that you are on the right side in this.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong to equate the situations.
> 
> Being shoved once and surviving does not pose a threat of death if there is no second, or third, or 100th shove.  After a few dangerous shoves and the assailant refuses to stop?  Maybe.
> 
> Again, it is all factual.
> 
> Having your face smashed in while lacking the ability to flee....that would warrant deadly force.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
Click to expand...


Well, we all have 20-20 in hindsight...would Z have stayed in Truck if he had known trayvon would attack him....of course....but one must remember Z had been a watchman for a long while....had never had a problem before....he went through this routine several times ....spot a suspicious person....call the police...and let them handle the situation....standard operating procedure for George.  

Thus he had no reason to think what he was doing was dangerous or even reckless....this was his neighborhood....how many folks think walking around in  your own neighborhood is reckless?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.


Yeah, nobody is going to defend your obtuse stance on that.  We're pretty much laughing at you, at this point.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Justification"? Sure there was. He was a stranger in a gated community and matched the description of a robbery suspect.
> 
> 
> You know that. Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not justification to trail him. He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did call the police as he always did...never had a problem before.  There only there was a problem in  this case was because he was attacked by the suspect.
> 
> Following someone is no crime ---most especially if you are trying to help the police dispatcher locate a suspect.
> 
> In any case you cannot follow someone you cannot see.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You poor thing. Why am I still waiting for you to prove Trayvon attacked him first?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> and beating on one's face could be fatal.
> 
> 
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but TM skipped the shoving part and went straight to banging his head against the ground,,,and that is a reason to kill them before they kill you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your reasoning, since shoving someone can kill them, you should have the right to kill someone for shoving you.
Click to expand...

I never said that,,,its not the shove that killed that guy in your link,,,it was him hitting the ground,,

you can shove someone and not kill them,,but if youre banging their head against the ground that can and is why TM was shot


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was not justification to trail him.
> 
> 
> 
> True
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to call them when he sees something suspicious and to stay out of harm’s way. Not follow potential danger into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also true
> 
> But, that does not justify Martin pinning him to the ground and beating on his face.
> 
> You are trying to assign culpability to Zimmerman for doing something stupid.  That is all made irrelevant by the intervening sole proximate cause of Martin's death--his unwillingness to let Zimmerman flee and his relentless beating of Zimmerman's face and head.
> 
> THAT is why Martin is dead, not Zimmerman's stupidity in getting into that situation.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Again, we’ll never know if Trayvon was was justified in beating him up or not since we’ll never know who started the fight.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong to equate the situations.
> 
> Being shoved once and surviving does not pose a threat of death if there is no second, or third, or 100th shove.  After a few dangerous shoves and the assailant refuses to stop?  Maybe.
> 
> Again, it is all factual.
> 
> Having your face smashed in while lacking the ability to flee....that would warrant deadly force.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.
Click to expand...



liar,,,they were shoved to the ground and thats what killed them


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So could shoving someone. So? Someone shoves you, you think you have the right to kill them?
> 
> 
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but TM skipped the shoving part and went straight to banging his head against the ground,,,and that is a reason to kill them before they kill you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your reasoning, since shoving someone can kill them, you should have the right to kill someone for shoving you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. What an insanely dishonest characterization of what he said.
> 
> 
> That you feel you need to lie, and to that extent, shows that you don't believe that you are on the right side in this.
Click to expand...

Imbecile, he said it’s justifiable to kill someone who is hitting your head on the ground because that can kill you.

Well so can being shoved, as i aptly demonstrated.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.


And you still have failed to spot the issue.  

Self defense is intended to prevent serious bodily injury or death.  One shove that does not cause death or serious injury is not cause to believe deadly force is necessary UNLESS it appears that the assailant will shove you again, and the next one WILL be deadly....like....when your heals are hanging over the edge of a cliff.

Answer me this:

Is getting one's head repeatedly punched reason to fear serious injury or death?

Let's start there, shall we?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how in the hell can shoving some one kill them???
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but TM skipped the shoving part and went straight to banging his head against the ground,,,and that is a reason to kill them before they kill you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your reasoning, since shoving someone can kill them, you should have the right to kill someone for shoving you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. What an insanely dishonest characterization of what he said.
> 
> 
> That you feel you need to lie, and to that extent, shows that you don't believe that you are on the right side in this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he said it’s justifiable to kill someone who is hitting your head on the ground because that can kill you.
> 
> Well so can being shoved, as i aptly demonstrated.
Click to expand...



its not the shove that kills,,,its hitting the ground that does that,,,

so for you to phrase it that way is very dishonest,,,


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody is going to defend your obtuse stance on that.  We're pretty much laughing at you, at this point.
Click to expand...

LOL

Laugh all you want, you still failed miserably to prove your claim.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody is going to defend your obtuse stance on that.  We're pretty much laughing at you, at this point.
Click to expand...

LOL

Laugh all you want, you still failed miserably to prove your claim.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody is going to defend your obtuse stance on that.  We're pretty much laughing at you, at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Laugh all you want, you still failed miserably to prove your claim.
Click to expand...

like you did either,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Imbecile, he said it’s justifiable to kill someone who is hitting your head on the ground because that can kill you.
> 
> Well so can being shoved, as i aptly demonstrated.


Yeah, I have already beat the fuck out of this idiotic "argument."  You can give it a rest.



Faun said:


> Again, we’ll never know if Trayvon was was justified in beating him up or not since we’ll never know who started the fight.


And, again, it is IRRELEVANT who STARTED the fight (as I have show with Florida legal analysis).  All we need to know was whether fatal force was justified.

It was.

.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody is going to defend your obtuse stance on that.  We're pretty much laughing at you, at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Laugh all you want, you still failed miserably to prove your claim.
Click to expand...



Says the man the pretends seeing a stranger who matches the description of a suspected criminal, in a gate community, is not justification to follow him.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong to equate the situations.
> 
> Being shoved once and surviving does not pose a threat of death if there is no second, or third, or 100th shove.  After a few dangerous shoves and the assailant refuses to stop?  Maybe.
> 
> Again, it is all factual.
> 
> Having your face smashed in while lacking the ability to flee....that would warrant deadly force.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar,,,they were shoved to the ground and thats what killed them
Click to expand...

LOL

And according to your logic, since getting shoved can lead to death, you should be legally allowed to kill someone who shoves you. <smh>


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Laugh all you want, you still failed miserably to prove your claim.


See post #622

I am not going to waste time repeating my valid arguments to your idiotic responses.

Martin continuing to beat Zimmerman's head into the ground and preventing his escape justifies deadly force.

One shove does not prevent escape.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong to equate the situations.
> 
> Being shoved once and surviving does not pose a threat of death if there is no second, or third, or 100th shove.  After a few dangerous shoves and the assailant refuses to stop?  Maybe.
> 
> Again, it is all factual.
> 
> Having your face smashed in while lacking the ability to flee....that would warrant deadly force.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar,,,they were shoved to the ground and thats what killed them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And according to your logic, since getting shoved can lead to death, you should be legally allowed to kill someone who shoves you. <smh>
Click to expand...



I never said that,,,
so dont put words in my mouth,,,


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.
> 
> 
> 
> And you still have failed to spot the issue.
> 
> Self defense is intended to prevent serious bodily injury or death.  One shove that does not cause death or serious injury is not cause to believe deadly force is necessary UNLESS it appears that the assailant will shove you again, and the next one WILL be deadly....like....when your heals are hanging over the edge of a cliff.
> 
> Answer me this:
> 
> Is getting one's head repeatedly punched reason to fear serious injury or death?
> 
> Let's start there, shall we?
Click to expand...

No, that’s not a reasonable fear. People don’t often die from being punched in in the face.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> And according to your logic, since getting shoved can lead to death, you should be legally allowed to kill someone who shoves you. <smh>


You are too stupid to distinguish the scenarios.

One who is shoved has an avenue of escape. Zimmerman did not.

You lose.

Quit while you are MILES behind.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> No, that’s not a reasonable fear. People don’t often die from being punched in in the face.


People who are repeatedly beaten and have their heads banged against the ground do...

It's not a one-punch scenario, dumb ass.

.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody is going to defend your obtuse stance on that.  We're pretty much laughing at you, at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Laugh all you want, you still failed miserably to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like you did either,,,
Click to expand...

My claim is that he was never accused of stealing jewelry, as you falsely claimed he was.

You even posted a link that sided with me on that, not you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Let it be know.

We can all beat Faun's face and head into the concrete, and he will do nothing about it.  Because we are justified.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> My claim is that he was never accused of stealing jewelry, as you falsely claimed he was.


And that somehow means that he DIDN'T do it?

O.J. didn't do it either, right?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no fucking clue about anything.
> 
> Man dies after being shoved outside Sixth St. bar; suspect charged
> 
> So it’s ok to kill someone if they shove you, right? That’s your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong to equate the situations.
> 
> Being shoved once and surviving does not pose a threat of death if there is no second, or third, or 100th shove.  After a few dangerous shoves and the assailant refuses to stop?  Maybe.
> 
> Again, it is all factual.
> 
> Having your face smashed in while lacking the ability to flee....that would warrant deadly force.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar,,,they were shoved to the ground and thats what killed them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And according to your logic, since getting shoved can lead to death, you should be legally allowed to kill someone who shoves you. <smh>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> so dont put words in my mouth,,,
Click to expand...

Dumbass, I didn’t say you said those words. I said that’s your logic. You’re the one who says it’s justifiable to kill someone because “beating on one's face could be fatal.”

Well so can shoving someone.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Dumbass, I didn’t say you said those words. I said that’s your logic.


But, that was not his logic.  That is your idiotic attempt to make some bullshit stick.



Faun said:


> Well so can shoving someone.


As I have stated, again and again, self defense is designed to stop behavior that is likely to cause death or serious injury.

One shove could cause death, but if it doesn't, the shoved would only be justified if it reasonably appeared that the shover would not stop until shoveee was seriously injured or dead.

You are being obtuse as fuck because you are getting your ass kicked.  Admit it.
.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And according to your logic, since getting shoved can lead to death, you should be legally allowed to kill someone who shoves you. <smh>
> 
> 
> 
> You are too stupid to distinguish the scenarios.
> 
> One who is shoved has an avenue of escape. Zimmerman did not.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Quit while you are MILES behind.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

This is Florida. Having an avenue to escape is not a factor in using deadly force against an assailant. But I like how you fool yourself into _thinking_ you’re winning an argument.

Kind of like _thinking_ you’ve proven Martin stole jewelry by posting an article that didn’t state he stole jewelry.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that’s not a reasonable fear. People don’t often die from being punched in in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> People who are repeatedly beaten and have their heads banged against the ground do...
> 
> It's not a one-punch scenario, dumb ass.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You said punched in the head. That apparently failed you as you now switched to having their heads banged against the ground.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let it be know.
> 
> We can all beat Faun's face and head into the concrete, and he will do nothing about it.  Because we are justified.
> 
> .


Try it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> This is Florida. Having an avenue to escape is not a factor in using deadly force against an assailant. But I like how you fool yourself into _thinking_ you’re winning an argument.


Bitch, do I need to re-post the article from a Florida Lawyer explaining my position?

Here:

Florida Law on Self-Defense | Use of Deadly and Non Deadly Force

Educate your dumb ass.

God, you suck.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Try it.


I wouldn't.  I'm not a thug.



.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You said punched in the head. That apparently failed you as you now switched to having their heads banged against the ground.


Oh, I am dreadfully sorry that I did not say all the thuggish bad things Martin did to Zimmerman's head.  

So, we can simply go with punched.  

How does that help your retarded argument, dumb shit?

 

Dude....just quit. 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Kind of like _thinking_ you’ve proven Martin stole jewelry by posting an article that didn’t state he stole jewelry.


The lawn is wet.  The forecast said clear skies.  

Did it rain or did the sprinklers run?

Please tell me you understand deductive reasoning.


.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> My claim is that he was never accused of stealing jewelry, as you falsely claimed he was.
> 
> 
> 
> And that somehow means that he DIDN'T do it?
> 
> O.J. didn't do it either, right?
Click to expand...

It means you’re making shit up since you can’t prove your claim. Did someone give him the jewelry? Maybe. You have no idea. And none of the jewelry was ever tied to any reported thefts. Maybe it was stolen, maybe it wasn’t. But you utterly failed to prove it was.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like _thinking_ you’ve proven Martin stole jewelry by posting an article that didn’t state he stole jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn is wet.  The forecast said clear skies.
> 
> Did it rain or did the sprinklers run?
> 
> Please tell me you understand deductive reasoning.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Someone washed their car by your lawn... it’s from morning dew... a pipe under the ground burst... it was a sun shower... your neighbor pissed on your yard ... kids had a water balloon fight...  

You’re literally reaching conclusions without all the facts and filling in the gaps with your imagination just so you can justify, in your mind, calling a dead teenager, a “thug.”


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> It means you’re making shit up since you can’t prove your claim.


Did I make shit up by quoting the article where the resource officer STATED that Martin was found with women's jewelry and a tool commonly used for burglary?

Just because you refuse to consider proper inferences does not mean the rest of us are required to be equally retarded.



Faun said:


> Did someone give him the jewelry? Maybe.


It's also a proper inference that HE (a dude) who identified as very manly, was not in possession of his OWN property.



Faun said:


> You have no idea. And none of the jewelry was ever tied to any reported thefts. Maybe it was stolen, maybe it wasn’t. But you utterly failed to prove it was.


"Proof" means facts that tends to make ultimate issues more likely.

The FACT that Martin was in possession of women's jewelry makes it more likely than not that he stole that shit.

He may have a reasonable explanation, but that inference IS proper.

But, keep acting like that means nothing.  That will win the day for you.



.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't.  I'm not a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So? There’s no proof Martin was either. Again, reviewing that night, his actions were to walk to a nearby convenience store to buy himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for a friend for them to watch an NBA game; to be followed for no good reason as far as he could tell; and to get into a fight, of which, we don’t know who started it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Someone washed their car by your lawn... it’s from morning dew... a pipe under the ground burst... it was a sun shower... your neighbor pissed on your yard ... kids had a water balloon fight...


BUT, we know it wasn't rain, right?

So, that is evidence that the sprinklers ran....RIGHT?

There may be some other explanation...but it would NOT be an improper inference that the sprinklers ran, right?

So, the FACT that Martin was in possession of women's jewelry AND had a tool commonly used in burglary WOULD support a PROPER inference that he stole that shit, RIGHT???

Please say no.  Let everyone see how retarded you are.


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> So? There’s no proof Martin was either.


Except the part where Martin was pinning Zimmerman down and beating on his face for an extended period of time.



Give it up.



Faun said:


> Again, reviewing that night, his actions were to walk to a nearby convenience store to buy himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for a friend for them to watch an NBA game; to be followed for no good reason as far as he could tell; and to get into a fight, of which, we don’t know who started it.


Again, back to the irrelevant "who started it" nonsense BULLSHIT.

We get it.  You don't know fucking shit about the legal application of self defense and unreasonable force.  Quit making your ignorance even MORE obvious.

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means you’re making shit up since you can’t prove your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I make shit up by quoting the article where the resource officer STATED that Martin was found with women's jewelry and a tool commonly used for burglary?
> 
> Just because you refuse to consider proper inferences does not mean the rest of us are required to be equally retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone give him the jewelry? Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also a proper inference that HE (a dude) who identified as very manly, was not in possession of his OWN property.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea. And none of the jewelry was ever tied to any reported thefts. Maybe it was stolen, maybe it wasn’t. But you utterly failed to prove it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Proof" means facts that tends to make ultimate issues more likely.
> 
> The FACT that Martin was in possession of women's jewelry makes it more likely than not that he stole that shit.
> 
> He may have a reasonable explanation, but that inference IS proper.
> 
> But, keep acting like that means nothing.  That will win the day for you.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

_*”Did I make shit up by quoting the article where the resource officer STATED that Martin was found with women's jewelry and a tool commonly used for burglary?”*_

No, you made up the shit that he stole it; and as we’ve seen, you can’t actually prove that claim. He was never accused of stealing it. He was never charged with stealing it. The police couldn’t match any of it up to reported stolen jewelry.

He said someone gave it to him. Which if true, also renders your point useless that it was mainly women’s jewelry.

But g’head, keep living off your imagination. Seems that’s all you have.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? There’s no proof Martin was either.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the part where Martin was pinning Zimmerman down and beating on his face for an extended period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, reviewing that night, his actions were to walk to a nearby convenience store to buy himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for a friend for them to watch an NBA game; to be followed for no good reason as far as he could tell; and to get into a fight, of which, we don’t know who started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, back to the irrelevant "who started it" nonsense BULLSHIT.
> 
> We get it.  You don't know fucking shit about the legal application of self defense and unreasonable force.  Quit making your ignorance even MORE obvious.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I don’t, huh? So when I said Zimmerman was justified in shooting him, I was wrong because I don’t know fucking shit about the legal application of self defense and unreasonable force, huh?

Do you ever stop saying stupid shit?

Ever???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sure isn't a biased opinion. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me. I'm biased against thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment. He is protected by the law just as you and I are. Just because you deem him a "thug" doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation while being armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment.*
> 
> Not until he started beating on GZ.
> 
> *doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*
> 
> Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
> TM, stupidly, and fatally, escalated instead of going home or calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t prove Martin started beating on Zimmerman.
> 
> Stop making shit up.
Click to expand...


Martin didn't beat on GZ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If it were me I sure as hell would not lead a creepy person following me back to my house. *
> 
> He could have called 911.
> 
> Thug life ain't easy. Or long.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM ain't doubling down any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you are, on stupid.
Click to expand...


I'm not doubling down on Trayon's fatal stupidity.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
Click to expand...


LOL!

Maybe Trayvon started beating on GZ after he was shot?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> No, you made up the shit that he stole it;


Making a PROPER inference from facts presented is MAKING SHIT UP???



Every jury in the world makes shit up then, right?



Jesus this is getting pathetic.



Faun said:


> and as we’ve seen, you can’t actually prove that claim.


That IS proof.  What the fuck are you talking about?  Do you know what proof is?



Faun said:


> He was never accused of stealing it.


Well, that means it didn't happen then, right?



Faun said:


> He was never charged with stealing it.


Well, that means it didn't happen then, right?



Faun said:


> The police couldn’t match any of it up to reported stolen jewelry.


Well, that means it was perfectly legit, right?



Faun said:


> He said someone gave it to him.


No thief has EVER used that line before, right?



Faun said:


> Which if true, also renders your point useless that it was mainly women’s jewelry.


How so?  (this should be good)



Faun said:


> But g’head, keep living off your imagination.


AKA proper inferences.



Faun said:


> Seems that’s all you have.


That's all juries have too.

It's like arguing with a child.

.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sure isn't a biased opinion. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me. I'm biased against thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment. He is protected by the law just as you and I are. Just because you deem him a "thug" doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation while being armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment.*
> 
> Not until he started beating on GZ.
> 
> *doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*
> 
> Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
> TM, stupidly, and fatally, escalated instead of going home or calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t prove Martin started beating on Zimmerman.
> 
> Stop making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin didn't beat on GZ?
Click to expand...

What a pity you don’t understand English, huh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarcATL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*
> 
> Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> What right does he have to do that?
Click to expand...



*Why?*

In America, we have the freedom to do those things.
And Trayvon had the freedom to run home and the freedom to call 911


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> To the brain-dead, an unarmed teen carrying candy back to his friend is “thug life.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM ain't doubling down any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you are, on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not doubling down on Trayon's fatal stupidity.
Click to expand...

No, you’re doubling down on your _Trayvon was a thug_ stupidity.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Maybe Trayvon started beating on GZ after he was shot?
Click to expand...

Or maybe Zimmerman started the fight.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Toddsterpatriot said:


> LOL!
> 
> Maybe Trayvon started beating on GZ after he was shot?


That's what he doesn't seem to understand, no matter how hard I try to explain.

Zimmerman could have walked up to Martin and straight BITCH SLAPPED his thug ass, and that STILL would not justify Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman, beating on is face and head. 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Or maybe Zimmerman started the fight.


Or, maybe that is irrelevant AS FUCK!!!

.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, yet another idiot who posts a link which *doesn’t* state Martin stole jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody is going to defend your obtuse stance on that.  We're pretty much laughing at you, at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Laugh all you want, you still failed miserably to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like you did either,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My claim is that he was never accused of stealing jewelry, as you falsely claimed he was.
> 
> You even posted a link that sided with me on that, not you.
Click to expand...

I never said that,,,so stop lying,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> No, you’re doubling down on your _Trayvon was a thug_ stupidity.


Thugs tend to mercilessly beat the shit out of people.

Martin beat the shit out of Zimmerman without mercy. 

Thug.

.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got me. I'm biased against thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment. He is protected by the law just as you and I are. Just because you deem him a "thug" doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation while being armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment.*
> 
> Not until he started beating on GZ.
> 
> *doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*
> 
> Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
> TM, stupidly, and fatally, escalated instead of going home or calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t prove Martin started beating on Zimmerman.
> 
> Stop making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin didn't beat on GZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you don’t understand English, huh?
Click to expand...


Right back at ya, Chuckles.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Dead thugs are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Doubling down on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM ain't doubling down any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you are, on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not doubling down on Trayon's fatal stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you’re doubling down on your _Trayvon was a thug_ stupidity.
Click to expand...


Trayvon was a thug. WAS.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Maybe Trayvon started beating on GZ after he was shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe Zimmerman started the fight.
Click to expand...


You have any proof?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone washed their car by your lawn... it’s from morning dew... a pipe under the ground burst... it was a sun shower... your neighbor pissed on your yard ... kids had a water balloon fight...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, we know it wasn't rain, right?
> 
> So, that is evidence that the sprinklers ran....RIGHT?
> 
> There may be some other explanation...but it would NOT be an improper inference that the sprinklers ran, right?
> 
> So, the FACT that Martin was in possession of women's jewelry AND had a tool commonly used in burglary WOULD support a PROPER inference that he stole that shit, RIGHT???
> 
> Please say no.  Let everyone see how retarded you are.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

_*”BUT, we know it wasn't rain, right?”*_

No, you don’t know that either.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong to equate the situations.
> 
> Being shoved once and surviving does not pose a threat of death if there is no second, or third, or 100th shove.  After a few dangerous shoves and the assailant refuses to stop?  Maybe.
> 
> Again, it is all factual.
> 
> Having your face smashed in while lacking the ability to flee....that would warrant deadly force.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar,,,they were shoved to the ground and thats what killed them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And according to your logic, since getting shoved can lead to death, you should be legally allowed to kill someone who shoves you. <smh>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> so dont put words in my mouth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass, I didn’t say you said those words. I said that’s your logic. You’re the one who says it’s justifiable to kill someone because “beating on one's face could be fatal.”
> 
> Well so can shoving someone.
Click to expand...

as I explained,,,thats not my logic since in this case TM was on top slamming his head into the ground,,,

and shoving doesnt cause death,,,but what you are shoved into like the ground,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> _*”BUT, we know it wasn't rain, right?”*_
> 
> No, you don’t know that either.


What part of "clear skies" do you not understand, you dumb fuck?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? There’s no proof Martin was either.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the part where Martin was pinning Zimmerman down and beating on his face for an extended period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, reviewing that night, his actions were to walk to a nearby convenience store to buy himself a soft drink and a bag of candy for a friend for them to watch an NBA game; to be followed for no good reason as far as he could tell; and to get into a fight, of which, we don’t know who started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, back to the irrelevant "who started it" nonsense BULLSHIT.
> 
> We get it.  You don't know fucking shit about the legal application of self defense and unreasonable force.  Quit making your ignorance even MORE obvious.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Again, beating someone up does not necessarily make one a thug. If someone hits you, but you’re the better fighter so you beat them up, you’re not a thug.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, it took me only 3 seconds to find a case where someone was shoved once and died.
> 
> 
> 
> And you still have failed to spot the issue.
> 
> Self defense is intended to prevent serious bodily injury or death.  One shove that does not cause death or serious injury is not cause to believe deadly force is necessary UNLESS it appears that the assailant will shove you again, and the next one WILL be deadly....like....when your heals are hanging over the edge of a cliff.
> 
> Answer me this:
> 
> Is getting one's head repeatedly punched reason to fear serious injury or death?
> 
> Let's start there, shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that’s not a reasonable fear. People don’t often die from being punched in in the face.
Click to expand...

just like they dont often die from being shoved,,,but most do die if their heads are repeatedly slammed against the concrete


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Again, beating someone up does not necessarily make one a thug.


It does when you prevent their escape by siting on them.  And you continue to beat the shit out of them after such a beating is no longer necessary to overcome the threat.


Faun said:


> If someone hits you, but you’re the better fighter so you beat them up, you’re not a thug.


You are when you not only beat them up, but you continue beating on them long after their defeat is made clear.  Moreso when you prevent their escape.  That is the very definition of a thug.

Now I KNOW you have ZERO martial arts experience, based on that comment


.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you made up the shit that he stole it;
> 
> 
> 
> Making a PROPER inference from facts presented is MAKING SHIT UP???
> 
> 
> 
> Every jury in the world makes shit up then, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus this is getting pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as we’ve seen, you can’t actually prove that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That IS proof.  What the fuck are you talking about?  Do you know what proof is?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was never accused of stealing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that means it didn't happen then, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was never charged with stealing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that means it didn't happen then, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police couldn’t match any of it up to reported stolen jewelry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that means it was perfectly legit, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said someone gave it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thief has EVER used that line before, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which if true, also renders your point useless that it was mainly women’s jewelry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?  (this should be good)
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> But g’head, keep living off your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AKA proper inferences.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that’s all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all juries have too.
> 
> It's like arguing with a child.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

That’s a lot of nonsense to cover for the fact that you got caught making shit up that you couldn’t even prove.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you’re doubling down on your _Trayvon was a thug_ stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Thugs tend to mercilessly beat the shit out of people.
> 
> Martin beat the shit out of Zimmerman without mercy.
> 
> Thug.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL

Slobbers the idiot who claims Martin stole jewelry that was never reported stolen.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment. He is protected by the law just as you and I are. Just because you deem him a "thug" doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation while being armed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin wasn't breaking the law at that moment.*
> 
> Not until he started beating on GZ.
> 
> *doesn't mean Zimmerman is allowed to pursue, confront and create a situation*
> 
> Baloney. He can pursue, confront and create all he wants.
> TM, stupidly, and fatally, escalated instead of going home or calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t prove Martin started beating on Zimmerman.
> 
> Stop making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin didn't beat on GZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you don’t understand English, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, Chuckles.
Click to expand...

Well since you’re the one imagining I denied Martin was beating up on Zimmerman, not really.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, what’s thuggery about carrying candy back to a friend...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Maybe Trayvon started beating on GZ after he was shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe Zimmerman started the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have any proof?
Click to expand...

Look up the word, “maybe.”


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*”BUT, we know it wasn't rain, right?”*_
> 
> No, you don’t know that either.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "clear skies" do you not understand, you dumb fuck?
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

You should be more careful when you project it’s others who are the dumbfuck.

You didn’t say there were clear skies, you said clear skies were forecast...

_”The forecast said clear skies.”_​
Forecasts can be wrong.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> That’s a lot of nonsense to cover for the fact that you got caught making shit up that you couldn’t even prove.


Fact:  Martin was caught with women's jewelry.
Fact:  Martin was also in possession of a tool commonly used in burglaries
Fact:  Martin said "somebody gave them to me"
Fact:  The school suspended him

Now, you can choose to believe that it was all a big misunderstanding.  You can choose to believe that somebody gave him valuables...for no reason.  

On the other hand, I can choose to believe that he was caught with women's jewelry and a burglary tool because he actually stole that jewelry.  The fact that his excuse was "somebody gave it to me" makes me even MORE suspicious.  The only explanation that would have been worse is telling them that aliens came down from the sky and left them on the open desert.  

My inferences are supported by the circumstances.  I am allowed to NOT believe the guy suspected of theft when he says "I dindo nuffin."

Your inferences require you to believe that someone, out of the goodness of his/her heart, benevolently donated said women's jewelry to Martin's college fund. 

I don't need to prove anything else.  Circumstantial evidence is still evidence.  It may offer an opportunity to raise reasonable doubt, but I don't have to judge that thug on the reasonable doubt standard.  

HE was a fucking THUG.  Either way, he was beating the shit out of Zimmerman and was justifiably gunned down for it.  

You don't like it because you don't like the outcome.  You hate the fact that self defense with a fire arm works and is justified.  

Cry.  

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, beating someone up does not necessarily make one a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> It does when you prevent their escape by siting on them.  And you continue to beat the shit out of them after such a beating is no longer necessary to overcome the threat.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone hits you, but you’re the better fighter so you beat them up, you’re not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are when you not only beat them up, but you continue beating on them long after their defeat is made clear.  Moreso when you prevent their escape.  That is the very definition of a thug.
> 
> Now I KNOW you have ZERO martial arts experience, based on that comment
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Who said Martin had martial arts experience?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a lot of nonsense to cover for the fact that you got caught making shit up that you couldn’t even prove.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact:  Martin was caught with women's jewelry.
> Fact:  Martin was also in possession of a tool commonly used in burglaries
> Fact:  Martin said "somebody gave them to me"
> Fact:  The school suspended him
> 
> Now, you can choose to believe that it was all a big misunderstanding.  You can choose to believe that somebody gave him valuables...for no reason.
> 
> On the other hand, I can choose to believe that he was caught with women's jewelry and a burglary tool because he actually stole that jewelry.  The fact that his excuse was "somebody gave it to me" makes me even MORE suspicious.  The only explanation that would have been worse is telling them that aliens came down from the sky and left them on the open desert.
> 
> My inferences are supported by the circumstances.  I am allowed to NOT believe the guy suspected of theft when he says "I dindo nuffin."
> 
> Your inferences require you to believe that someone, out of the goodness of his/her heart, benevolently donated said women's jewelry to Martin's college fund.
> 
> I don't need to prove anything else.  Circumstantial evidence is still evidence.  It may offer an opportunity to raise reasonable doubt, but I don't have to judge that thug on the reasonable doubt standard.
> 
> HE was a fucking THUG.  Either way, he was beating the shit out of Zimmerman and was justifiably gunned down for it.
> 
> You don't like it because you don't like the outcome.  You hate the fact that self defense with a fire arm works and is justified.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

He had a screwdriver on him.

<smh>


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> You should be more careful when you project it’s others who are the dumbfuck.
> 
> You didn’t say there were clear skies, you said clear skies were forecast...
> 
> _”The forecast said clear skies.”_
> Forecasts can be wrong.


BUT, YOU WOULD NOT BE WRONG IN AUTOMATICALLY ASSUMING THAT THIS FORECAST WAS CORRECT, WOULD YOU?

WHAT EVIDENCE WAS PRESENTED TO YOU THAT INDICATED THAT THE FORECAST WAS WRONG?  *NOTHING*.  YOU MADE THAT SHIT UP!!! AND YOU BLAME ME FOR MAKING SHIT UP.

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> He had a screwdriver on him.
> 
> <smh>


hnm.

Why would someone have a screwdriver at school (illegal)?  

What can one do with a screwdriver (other than use it as a weapon at school)?

Do you even bother to think about this shit, or are you so pro-Martin that NOTHING will convince you that he was ANYTHING but a sweet little innocent 6-year-old skipping home from the store with his candy and lollypops? 

.


----------



## Crixus

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Unknown person matching a criminal's description in a gated community? Plenty of justification to follow and report.
> 
> 2. Zimmerman was reckless. That is not a legally nor morally wrong, and does not justify violence.
> 
> 3. According to lib theory, your homophobia means YOU are the gay one.
> 
> 4. You support punishing a man who committed the "crime" of defending himself, and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
Click to expand...



Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Who said Martin had martial arts experience?


Nobody.

I am saying that YOU have ZERO.

I bet you could barely fight your way out of a wet paper bag.



.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You hate the fact that self defense with a fire arm works and is justified.
> 
> Cry.


Do you even know how big of a moron you are?

Why would that make me cry...?


Faun said:


> I never said Zimmerman wasn’t justified in using deadly force. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crixus said:


> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. *He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.*


but, not a murderer and acted properly in self defense when he SMOKED that thug.



Ding Dong, Trayvon's dead.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!

(does that piss you?)

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Do you even know how big of a moron you are?


I believe I have effectively demonstrated that YOU are the fucking moron.



> I never said Zimmerman wasn’t justified in using deadly force. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?


So, your beef is with me calling him a thug?

So, what?  He's was a thug.  He was not a thug.

He was acting in a way that justified him getting his ass smoked.  

At least we can agree on that point.



.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> You should be more careful when you project it’s others who are the dumbfuck.
> 
> You didn’t say there were clear skies, you said clear skies were forecast...
> 
> _”The forecast said clear skies.”_
> Forecasts can be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, YOU WOULD NOT BE WRONG IN AUTOMATICALLY ASSUMING THAT THIS FORECAST WAS CORRECT, WOULD YOU?
> 
> WHAT EVIDENCE WAS PRESENTED TO YOU THAT INDICATED THAT THE FORECAST WAS WRONG?  *NOTHING*.  YOU MADE THAT SHIT UP!!! AND YOU BLAME ME FOR MAKING SHIT UP.
> 
> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST.
Click to expand...

You appear deranged again. 

Oh, and I don’t check out weather reports because they’re  wrong so often.

And the lawn being wet would be a good indication the forecast was wrong.

LOLOL 

Look at that... you’re an imbecile *and* deranged.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He had a screwdriver on him.
> 
> <smh>
> 
> 
> 
> hnm.
> 
> Why would someone have a screwdriver at school (illegal)?
> 
> What can one do with a screwdriver (other than use it as a weapon at school)?
> 
> Do you even bother to think about this shit, or are you so pro-Martin that NOTHING will convince you that he was ANYTHING but a sweet little innocent 6-year-old skipping home from the store with his candy and lollypops?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Who knows? You sure don’t. Not that that stops your imagination from making shit up.


----------



## Crixus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. *He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.*
> 
> 
> 
> but, not a murderer and acted properly in self defense when he SMOKED that thug.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding Dong, Trayvon's dead.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!
> 
> (does that piss you?)
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Meanwhile, poor Mr. Z can’t even get any action online. That’s bad to because I don’t know a single persons who can’t go online and get laid.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Martin had martial arts experience?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody.
> 
> I am saying that YOU have ZERO.
> 
> I bet you could barely fight your way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You said that about me after pointing out someone is beating on someone past defeat...

... which is what you said about Martin.

Please try harder to keep up.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. *He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.*
> 
> 
> 
> but, not a murderer and acted properly in self defense when he SMOKED that thug.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding Dong, Trayvon's dead.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!
> 
> (does that piss you?)
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Why do you think being an asshole pisses anyone off? 

If anything, it makes people pity you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Oh, and I don’t check out weather reports because they’re wrong so often.
> 
> And the lawn being wet would be a good indication the forecast was wrong.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Look at that... you’re an imbecile *and* deranged.


You have completely missed the entire point of that discussion.  

I was demonstrating a PROPER INFERENCE, not getting into a discussion about the accuracy of weather reports.

inference

_In the law of evidence, a truth or proposition drawn from another that is supposed or admitted to be true. A process of reasoning by which a fact or proposition sought to be established is deduced as a logical consequence from other facts, or a state_ _of facts, already proved or admitted. A logical and reasonable conclusion of a fact not presented by direct evidence but which, by process of logic and reason, a trier of fact may conclude exists from the established facts. Inferences are deductions or conclusions that with reason and common sense lead the jury to draw from facts which have been established by the evidence in the case._

Once again, I have to spell it out for you.

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know how big of a moron you are?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have effectively demonstrated that YOU are the fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Zimmerman wasn’t justified in using deadly force. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your beef is with me calling him a thug?
> 
> So, what?  He's was a thug.  He was not a thug.
> 
> He was acting in a way that justified him getting his ass smoked.
> 
> At least we can agree on that point.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

_*”I believe I have effectively demonstrated that YOU are the fucking moron.”*_

LOLOL

I have no doubt you b’lieve that. 

But then, you also b’lieve a wet lawn can’t mean it rained on a day forecast for clear skies.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You said that about me after pointing out someone is beating on someone past defeat...
> 
> ... which is what you said about Martin.
> 
> Please try harder to keep up.


What the fuck does that mean?  

.


Faun said:


> Why do you think being an asshole pisses anyone off?


How can you prove I am an asshole?



yes, that is how you sound.

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I don’t check out weather reports because they’re wrong so often.
> 
> And the lawn being wet would be a good indication the forecast was wrong.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Look at that... you’re an imbecile *and* deranged.
> 
> 
> 
> You have completely missed the entire point of that discussion.
> 
> I was demonstrating a PROPER INFERENCE, not getting into a discussion about the accuracy of weather reports.
> 
> inference
> 
> _In the law of evidence, a truth or proposition drawn from another that is supposed or admitted to be true. A process of reasoning by which a fact or proposition sought to be established is deduced as a logical consequence from other facts, or a state_ _of facts, already proved or admitted. A logical and reasonable conclusion of a fact not presented by direct evidence but which, by process of logic and reason, a trier of fact may conclude exists from the established facts. Inferences are deductions or conclusions that with reason and common sense lead the jury to draw from facts which have been established by the evidence in the case._
> 
> Once again, I have to spell it out for you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 LOLOL

Is that supposed to show you aren’t an imbecile who appeared deranged in that post?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> I have no doubt you b’lieve that.


You don't even understand deductive reasoning and proper factual inferences.  

I WILL b'lee dat all day long, DUMB ASS!!



.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Is that supposed to show you aren’t an idiot who appeared deranged in that post?


It's supposed to educate your dumb ass on deductive reasoning, but that seems like a hopeless endeavor.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said that about me after pointing out someone is beating on someone past defeat...
> 
> ... which is what you said about Martin.
> 
> Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck does that mean?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think being an asshole pisses anyone off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you prove I am an asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that is how you sound.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Your posts prove it for me.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to show you aren’t an idiot who appeared deranged in that post?
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to educate your dumb ass on deductive reasoning, but that seems like a hopeless endeavor.
Click to expand...

Deductive reasoning.... like looking at a wet lawn and concluding the only reason it’s wet is because the sprinklers must have doused it?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Your posts prove it for me.


So based on my actions here, you have drawn the conclusion that I am an asshole?

But, it's WRONG for ME to draw the conclusion that Martin is a thug, based on the evidence which supports the conclusion that he is a thief AND the FACT that he was beating the fuck out of Zimmerman's face so much that only DEATH stopped him?

Do you see why you are a light weight?

Who am I kidding?  You don't see.  That's why you continue to argue.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt you b’lieve that.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand deductive reasoning and proper factual inferences.
> 
> I WILL b'lee dat all day long, DUMB ASS!!
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Of course I understand that. Just like I also understand that in this case, it’s your overactive imagination filling in the gaps for you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Deductive reasoning.... like looking at a wet lawn and concluding the only reason it’s wet is because the sprinklers must have doused it?


No, dumbfuck.  It's concluding that it was NOT caused by rain.  And given the ONLY alternative of sprinklers, a proper inference allows the conclusion that it was, in fact, the sprinklers.

Dumb ass!!!


.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts prove it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So based on my actions here, you have drawn the conclusion that I am an asshole?
> 
> But, it's WRONG for ME to draw the conclusion that Martin is a thug, based on the evidence which supports the conclusion that he is a thief AND the FACT that he was beating the fuck out of Zimmerman's face so much that only DEATH stopped him?
> 
> Do you see why you are a light weight?
> 
> Who am I kidding?  You don't see.  That's why you continue to argue.
Click to expand...

What else do I have to go on but your posts?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Of course I understand that. Just like I also understand that in this case, it’s your overactive imagination filling in the gaps for you.


But, not yours when filling in the gaps that make Martin seem like an innocent little angel skipping through the forest to grandmother's house.



.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> What else do I have to go on but your posts?


What else do we have to go on but the women's jewelry that caused Martin to get suspended from school and his BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF ZIMMERMAN?



.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deductive reasoning.... like looking at a wet lawn and concluding the only reason it’s wet is because the sprinklers must have doused it?
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumbfuck.  It's concluding that it was NOT caused by rain.  And given the ONLY alternative of sprinklers, a proper inference allows the conclusion that it was, in fact, the sprinklers.
> 
> Dumb ass!!!
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

And as I demonstrated, it could have been rain. You prove to be wrong about Trayvon being a thief for the same reason you prove to be wrong for assuming sprinklers wet the lawn.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else do I have to go on but your posts?
> 
> 
> 
> What else do we have to go on but the women's jewelry that caused Martin to get suspended from school and his BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF ZIMMERMAN?
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Being in possession of women’s jewelry does not make one a thug. See that? There ya go being deranged again.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> And as I demonstrated, it could have been rain.


But, that would not have been a proper inference, given the facts.



Faun said:


> You prove to be wrong about Trayvon being a thief for the same reason you prove to be wrong for assuming sprinklers wet the lawn.


What proves that I am wrong? (this should be good)



Faun said:


> Being in possession of women’s jewelry does not make one a thug.


True.

Being in possession of that jewelry AND having a burglary tool AND the only story you can come up with is "sombodyz gibs it to me" AND relentlessly beating the shit out of Zimmerman DOES.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Looks like trayvon got some nice teeth. hehheh

I wonder why nbc insisted in only distributing a picture of him when he was like l2 yrs.  old?

Well lookie here...they block the picture.  I wonder why?

Let me try and post one of him when he was l2 and see if that gets past the censor...............................yep  hehheh   well there ya go....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thuggery was beating on a creepy cracka instead of walking home.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see your proof Trayvon started the fight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Maybe Trayvon started beating on GZ after he was shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe Zimmerman started the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the word, “maybe.”
Click to expand...


Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. The thug died.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I demonstrated, it could have been rain.
> 
> 
> 
> But, that would not have been a proper inference, given the facts.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're literally citing no evidence other than your own notion that that would not a proper inference. And in the face of other VERY plausible possibilities.

Take my lawn for example. The sprinklers come on every day at 6pm. If I got home before then on a day forecast for clear skies and the lawn was wet, my first guess would be the forecast was wrong. My last guess would be my sprinklers came on early.

See now why you come off as an imbecile?



Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You prove to be wrong about Trayvon being a thief for the same reason you prove to be wrong for assuming sprinklers wet the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> What proves that I am wrong? (this should be good)
Click to expand...


What proves you wrong was your moronic scenario regarding a wet lawn, which you tried using as an analogy with Trayvon being caught with Jewelry to demonstrate deductive reasoning.

Well you proved to be batshit insane with your wet lawn; and for the same reasons for that, you are also wrong about Trayvon. And I'm not saying he didn't steal the jewelry. I am saying there's insufficient evidence to prove it conclusively, as you are foolishly trying desperately to do. And for the same reasons .... despite serious gaps in the evidence, you are citing nothing but your own fervent imagination to fill in those gaps; all the while, citing nothing but yourself for eliminating any and all other possibilities.



Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being in possession of women’s jewelry does not make one a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Being in possession of that jewelry AND having a burglary tool AND the only story you can come up with is "sombodyz gibs it to me" AND relentlessly beating the shit out of Zimmerman DOES.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And again, the "burglary tool" was actually just a screwdriver and you possess zero evidence someone didn't give him the jewelry. Even worse for your dementia, none of the jewelry found on him was reported stolen. Not one piece.

And even worse still, even had he stolen it, that still doesn't make him a thug.

*thug*

_a brutal ruffian or assassin : GANGSTER, TOUGH_​
Nothing in there about a thief being a thug. Once again, being an abject imbecile like you are bites you in the ass.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You're literally citing no evidence other than your own notion that that would not a proper inference. And in the face of other VERY plausible possibilities.


Other possibilities supported by known facts?

Even if there are other possibilities, I am still justified in reaching a conclusion that is supported by facts.   I don't have to play dumb and ignore the evidence right before my eyes just because there MAY be other possibilities.



Faun said:


> Take my lawn for example. The sprinklers come on every day at 6pm. If I got home before then on a day forecast for clear skies and the lawn was wet, my first guess would be the forecast was wrong. My last guess would be my sprinklers came on early.


And THAT would be a proper inference.  Why?  Because you have a reason to believe the forecast is wrong.

Ignoring the forecast when there is no reason to do so is what you have asked of me. 

See why you are a fucking idiot?



Faun said:


> What proves you wrong was your moronic scenario regarding a wet lawn, which you tried using as an analogy with Trayvon being caught with Jewelry to demonstrate deductive reasoning.


Yeah, see above. 

You are the one improperly ignoring evidence and MAKING UP other evidence.



Faun said:


> Well you proved to be batshit insane with your wet lawn; and for the same reasons for that, you are also wrong about Trayvon.


You just made about 25 leaps to get to that conclusion, bucko.




Faun said:


> And I'm not saying he didn't steal the jewelry. I am saying there's insufficient evidence to prove it conclusively, as you are foolishly trying desperately to do.


When did I ever say that I had it proved CONCLUSIVELY.  Hardly ANYTHING can be proved conclusively.  That's a higher burden than beyond a reasonable doubt.



Faun said:


> And for the same reasons .... despite serious gaps in the evidence, you are citing nothing but your own fervent imagination to fill in those gaps; all the while, citing nothing but yourself for eliminating any and all other possibilities.


Let me state this again.  Tell me where I am imagining things:

Being in possession of that jewelry

AND

having a burglary tool

AND

the only story you can come up with is "sombodyz gibs it to me"

AND

relentlessly beating the shit out of Zimmerman (which, in my opinion stands on its own).


It's not MY job to eliminate all other possibilities.  Do you have some evidence that would justify my questioning the reasons above?  If not, those are simply possibilities and are NOT evidence.



Faun said:


> And again, the "burglary tool" was actually just a screwdriver and you possess zero evidence someone didn't give him the jewelry.


A screwdriver is a tool that can be used to break in, right?

I am not required to believe a Goddamn word out of his mouth.  Of course, somebodyz gibbs it to him.  That's what a dumbass would say.  I am allowed to judge his credibility.  That is a bullshit explanation that I do not believe and I am not required (or stupid enough) to believe it.



Faun said:


> Even worse for your dementia, none of the jewelry found on him was reported stolen. Not one piece.


There, you are making the improper inference that because someone didn't call the police and report stolen jewelry, there was no theft.  The FACT that he was in possession of jewelry that he likely would not wear AND had a screwdriver (commonly used as a burglary tool) AND his dumbass explanation that somebody was kind enough to give him that jewelry (who?) is more than enough to reach the conclusion that he stole that shit.

You just don't like the conclusion. 



Faun said:


> And even worse still, even had he stolen it, that still doesn't make him a thug.
> 
> *thug*
> 
> _a brutal ruffian or assassin : GANGSTER, TOUGH_
> 
> Nothing in there about a thief being a thug. Once again, being an abject imbecile like you are bites you in the ass.




Okay.  Fine. 

He was a brutal ruffian--WHEN HE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN!!!


This is so pathetic.  You're just mad because an idiot kid thought he was a badass and got smoked for it.




.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Nothing in there about a thief being a thug. Once again, being an abject imbecile like you are bites you in the ass.


Ignoring the brutal part of that definition makes you what?



God, you are fucking stupid.  You just proved my case that Martin was a fucking thug by providing that definition.

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're literally citing no evidence other than your own notion that that would not a proper inference. And in the face of other VERY plausible possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Other possibilities supported by known facts?
> 
> Even if there are other possibilities, I am still justified in reaching a conclusion that is supported by facts.   I don't have to play dumb and ignore the evidence right before my eyes just because there MAY be other possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take my lawn for example. The sprinklers come on every day at 6pm. If I got home before then on a day forecast for clear skies and the lawn was wet, my first guess would be the forecast was wrong. My last guess would be my sprinklers came on early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And THAT would be a proper inference.  Why?  Because you have a reason to believe the forecast is wrong.
> 
> Ignoring the forecast when there is no reason to do so is what you have asked of me.
> 
> See why you are a fucking idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What proves you wrong was your moronic scenario regarding a wet lawn, which you tried using as an analogy with Trayvon being caught with Jewelry to demonstrate deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, see above.
> 
> You are the one improperly ignoring evidence and MAKING UP other evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you proved to be batshit insane with your wet lawn; and for the same reasons for that, you are also wrong about Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made about 25 leaps to get to that conclusion, bucko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not saying he didn't steal the jewelry. I am saying there's insufficient evidence to prove it conclusively, as you are foolishly trying desperately to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I ever say that I had it proved CONCLUSIVELY.  Hardly ANYTHING can be proved conclusively.  That's a higher burden than beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the same reasons .... despite serious gaps in the evidence, you are citing nothing but your own fervent imagination to fill in those gaps; all the while, citing nothing but yourself for eliminating any and all other possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me state this again.  Tell me where I am imagining things:
> 
> Being in possession of that jewelry
> 
> AND
> 
> having a burglary tool
> 
> AND
> 
> the only story you can come up with is "sombodyz gibs it to me"
> 
> AND
> 
> relentlessly beating the shit out of Zimmerman (which, in my opinion stands on its own).
> 
> 
> It's not MY job to eliminate all other possibilities.  Do you have some evidence that would justify my questioning the reasons above?  If not, those are simply possibilities and are NOT evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the "burglary tool" was actually just a screwdriver and you possess zero evidence someone didn't give him the jewelry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A screwdriver is a tool that can be used to break in, right?
> 
> I am not required to believe a Goddamn word out of his mouth.  Of course, somebodyz gibbs it to him.  That's what a dumbass would say.  I am allowed to judge his credibility.  That is a bullshit explanation that I do not believe and I am not required (or stupid enough) to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for your dementia, none of the jewelry found on him was reported stolen. Not one piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There, you are making the improper inference that because someone didn't call the police and report stolen jewelry, there was no theft.  The FACT that he was in possession of jewelry that he likely would not wear AND had a screwdriver (commonly used as a burglary tool) AND his dumbass explanation that somebody was kind enough to give him that jewelry (who?) is more than enough to reach the conclusion that he stole that shit.
> 
> You just don't like the conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even worse still, even had he stolen it, that still doesn't make him a thug.
> 
> *thug*
> 
> _a brutal ruffian or assassin : GANGSTER, TOUGH_
> 
> Nothing in there about a thief being a thug. Once again, being an abject imbecile like you are bites you in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Fine.
> 
> He was a brutal ruffian--WHEN HE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN!!!
> 
> 
> This is so pathetic.  You're just mad because an idiot kid thought he was a badass and got smoked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Oh look ^^^ It's a post full of, _'I know you are but what am I?'_ Over and over and over again.

How old are you? About 4?

*"He was a brutal ruffian--WHEN HE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN!!!"*​
LOLOLOL

Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.

All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in there about a thief being a thug. Once again, being an abject imbecile like you are bites you in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the brutal part of that definition makes you what?
> 
> 
> 
> God, you are fucking stupid.  You just proved my case that Martin was a fucking thug by providing that definition.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So thievery is brutal, is it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're literally citing no evidence other than your own notion that that would not a proper inference. And in the face of other VERY plausible possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Other possibilities supported by known facts?
> 
> Even if there are other possibilities, I am still justified in reaching a conclusion that is supported by facts.   I don't have to play dumb and ignore the evidence right before my eyes just because there MAY be other possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take my lawn for example. The sprinklers come on every day at 6pm. If I got home before then on a day forecast for clear skies and the lawn was wet, my first guess would be the forecast was wrong. My last guess would be my sprinklers came on early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And THAT would be a proper inference.  Why?  Because you have a reason to believe the forecast is wrong.
> 
> Ignoring the forecast when there is no reason to do so is what you have asked of me.
> 
> See why you are a fucking idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What proves you wrong was your moronic scenario regarding a wet lawn, which you tried using as an analogy with Trayvon being caught with Jewelry to demonstrate deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, see above.
> 
> You are the one improperly ignoring evidence and MAKING UP other evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you proved to be batshit insane with your wet lawn; and for the same reasons for that, you are also wrong about Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made about 25 leaps to get to that conclusion, bucko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not saying he didn't steal the jewelry. I am saying there's insufficient evidence to prove it conclusively, as you are foolishly trying desperately to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I ever say that I had it proved CONCLUSIVELY.  Hardly ANYTHING can be proved conclusively.  That's a higher burden than beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the same reasons .... despite serious gaps in the evidence, you are citing nothing but your own fervent imagination to fill in those gaps; all the while, citing nothing but yourself for eliminating any and all other possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me state this again.  Tell me where I am imagining things:
> 
> Being in possession of that jewelry
> 
> AND
> 
> having a burglary tool
> 
> AND
> 
> the only story you can come up with is "sombodyz gibs it to me"
> 
> AND
> 
> relentlessly beating the shit out of Zimmerman (which, in my opinion stands on its own).
> 
> 
> It's not MY job to eliminate all other possibilities.  Do you have some evidence that would justify my questioning the reasons above?  If not, those are simply possibilities and are NOT evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the "burglary tool" was actually just a screwdriver and you possess zero evidence someone didn't give him the jewelry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A screwdriver is a tool that can be used to break in, right?
> 
> I am not required to believe a Goddamn word out of his mouth.  Of course, somebodyz gibbs it to him.  That's what a dumbass would say.  I am allowed to judge his credibility.  That is a bullshit explanation that I do not believe and I am not required (or stupid enough) to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for your dementia, none of the jewelry found on him was reported stolen. Not one piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There, you are making the improper inference that because someone didn't call the police and report stolen jewelry, there was no theft.  The FACT that he was in possession of jewelry that he likely would not wear AND had a screwdriver (commonly used as a burglary tool) AND his dumbass explanation that somebody was kind enough to give him that jewelry (who?) is more than enough to reach the conclusion that he stole that shit.
> 
> You just don't like the conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even worse still, even had he stolen it, that still doesn't make him a thug.
> 
> *thug*
> 
> _a brutal ruffian or assassin : GANGSTER, TOUGH_
> 
> Nothing in there about a thief being a thug. Once again, being an abject imbecile like you are bites you in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Fine.
> 
> He was a brutal ruffian--WHEN HE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN!!!
> 
> 
> This is so pathetic.  You're just mad because an idiot kid thought he was a badass and got smoked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look ^^^ It's a post full of, _'I know you are but what am I?'_ Over and over and over again.
> 
> How old are you? About 4?
> 
> *"He was a brutal ruffian--WHEN HE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN!!!"*​
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
Click to expand...



you have got some serious reality issues,,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.


All who think a beating resulting in multiple head lacerations, a compound nose fracture, and a split lip is NOT beating the shit out of someone, please check in.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> So thievery is brutal, is it?


I don't need to prove thievery is brutal.

A face beating that results in multiple head lacerations, a nose fracture so bad that the bone breaks the skin, and a split lip does that for me. 



Keep grasping.

.


----------



## Fang

*Zimmerman also told Hannity that he felt Martin reach for his gun: "It wasn't my gun, it wasn't his gun. It was the gun," he said.
*
Zimmerman acknowledges Martin knows he has a gun.

So Zimmerman stops his car after seeing Martin. He keeps his eye on him. Then Zimmerman gets out of his car and pursues him. Zimmerman confronts him and asks "what are you doing". They get into a physical altercation at which point Martin realizes this "creepy cracker" who's been pursuing him for no reason has a gun. It's probably safe to say Martin felt like he was protecting his own life at this point. Well, if he was here I'm sure that's what he would say. But Zimmerman with all his head injures is able to wrestle the gun from Martin and fire. smh Zimmerman deserved time for his part in this. But the reality is his wife left him and he's now an outcast. He's living in his own prison.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fang said:


> So Zimmerman stops his car after seeing Martin. He keeps his eye on him. Then Zimmerman gets out of his car and pursues him. Zimmerman confronts him and asks "what are you doing". They get into a physical altercation at which point Martin realizes this "creepy cracker" who's been pursuing him for no reason has a gun. It's probably safe to say Martin felt like he was protecting his own life at this point. Well, if he was here I'm sure that's what he would say. But Zimmerman with all his head injures is able to wrestle the gun from Martin and fire. smh Zimmerman deserved time for his part in this. But the reality is his wife left him and he's now an outcast. He's living in his own prison.


It may have happened that way.

Still, why did Martin feel the need to beat the shit out of Zimmerman?  You know eye witnesses say that Martin was in fact on top of Zimmerman beating the shit out of him. 

That's not the behavior of somebody in fear.  That is RAGE.  

Thugs often give in to rage.  Because they are animals, not human.


----------



## Fang

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Zimmerman stops his car after seeing Martin. He keeps his eye on him. Then Zimmerman gets out of his car and pursues him. Zimmerman confronts him and asks "what are you doing". They get into a physical altercation at which point Martin realizes this "creepy cracker" who's been pursuing him for no reason has a gun. It's probably safe to say Martin felt like he was protecting his own life at this point. Well, if he was here I'm sure that's what he would say. But Zimmerman with all his head injures is able to wrestle the gun from Martin and fire. smh Zimmerman deserved time for his part in this. But the reality is his wife left him and he's now an outcast. He's living in his own prison.
> 
> 
> 
> It may have happened that way.
> 
> Still, why did Martin feel the need to beat the shit out of Zimmerman?  You know eye witnesses say that Martin was in fact on top of Zimmerman beating the shit out of him.
> 
> That's not the behavior of somebody in fear.  That is RAGE.
> 
> Thugs often give in to rage.  Because they are animals, not human.
Click to expand...


Details are murky because Zimmerman is the only one alive who can give an account. The eyewitness backed off his account.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury - Reuters

Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with “a lighter-skinned man” on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.

Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.

Asked by state prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda if he saw the “person on top” grabbing the head of the lighter skinned man and slamming it into the concrete, Good replied “No.”

Three residents have told the court that they saw someone who appeared to be Zimmerman on top during the incident.

Even though several were close enough to hear the struggle, the prosecution has highlighted the fact that none of them heard a crude death threat that Zimmerman says Martin made moments before he shot him.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're literally citing no evidence other than your own notion that that would not a proper inference. And in the face of other VERY plausible possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Other possibilities supported by known facts?
> 
> Even if there are other possibilities, I am still justified in reaching a conclusion that is supported by facts.   I don't have to play dumb and ignore the evidence right before my eyes just because there MAY be other possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take my lawn for example. The sprinklers come on every day at 6pm. If I got home before then on a day forecast for clear skies and the lawn was wet, my first guess would be the forecast was wrong. My last guess would be my sprinklers came on early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And THAT would be a proper inference.  Why?  Because you have a reason to believe the forecast is wrong.
> 
> Ignoring the forecast when there is no reason to do so is what you have asked of me.
> 
> See why you are a fucking idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What proves you wrong was your moronic scenario regarding a wet lawn, which you tried using as an analogy with Trayvon being caught with Jewelry to demonstrate deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, see above.
> 
> You are the one improperly ignoring evidence and MAKING UP other evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you proved to be batshit insane with your wet lawn; and for the same reasons for that, you are also wrong about Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made about 25 leaps to get to that conclusion, bucko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not saying he didn't steal the jewelry. I am saying there's insufficient evidence to prove it conclusively, as you are foolishly trying desperately to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I ever say that I had it proved CONCLUSIVELY.  Hardly ANYTHING can be proved conclusively.  That's a higher burden than beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the same reasons .... despite serious gaps in the evidence, you are citing nothing but your own fervent imagination to fill in those gaps; all the while, citing nothing but yourself for eliminating any and all other possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me state this again.  Tell me where I am imagining things:
> 
> Being in possession of that jewelry
> 
> AND
> 
> having a burglary tool
> 
> AND
> 
> the only story you can come up with is "sombodyz gibs it to me"
> 
> AND
> 
> relentlessly beating the shit out of Zimmerman (which, in my opinion stands on its own).
> 
> 
> It's not MY job to eliminate all other possibilities.  Do you have some evidence that would justify my questioning the reasons above?  If not, those are simply possibilities and are NOT evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the "burglary tool" was actually just a screwdriver and you possess zero evidence someone didn't give him the jewelry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A screwdriver is a tool that can be used to break in, right?
> 
> I am not required to believe a Goddamn word out of his mouth.  Of course, somebodyz gibbs it to him.  That's what a dumbass would say.  I am allowed to judge his credibility.  That is a bullshit explanation that I do not believe and I am not required (or stupid enough) to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for your dementia, none of the jewelry found on him was reported stolen. Not one piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There, you are making the improper inference that because someone didn't call the police and report stolen jewelry, there was no theft.  The FACT that he was in possession of jewelry that he likely would not wear AND had a screwdriver (commonly used as a burglary tool) AND his dumbass explanation that somebody was kind enough to give him that jewelry (who?) is more than enough to reach the conclusion that he stole that shit.
> 
> You just don't like the conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even worse still, even had he stolen it, that still doesn't make him a thug.
> 
> *thug*
> 
> _a brutal ruffian or assassin : GANGSTER, TOUGH_
> 
> Nothing in there about a thief being a thug. Once again, being an abject imbecile like you are bites you in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Fine.
> 
> He was a brutal ruffian--WHEN HE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN!!!
> 
> 
> This is so pathetic.  You're just mad because an idiot kid thought he was a badass and got smoked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look ^^^ It's a post full of, _'I know you are but what am I?'_ Over and over and over again.
> 
> How old are you? About 4?
> 
> *"He was a brutal ruffian--WHEN HE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN!!!"*​
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have got some serious reality issues,,,,
Click to expand...

I do? Did I get that wrong?

Fine, tell me ... to which hospital did paramedics take Zimmerman?

How many bandages did paramedics put on his head or face?

How many stitches did Zimmerman get?

If the answer to those is no hospital, no bandages, and no stitches, then you agreed with what I said even though you portray that as a "serious reality issue."


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> All who think a beating resulting in multiple head lacerations, a compound nose fracture, and a split lip is NOT beating the shit out of someone, please check in.
Click to expand...

Shit, a person can trip on a sidewalk and receive more severe injuries.

Oh, and no, he didn't have a "compound fracture." He had a "closed fracture," also known as a "simple fracture." Which he didn't even bother to see a ENT doctor for a follow up after being diagnosed with a closed fracture of the nose.

And two small cuts on the back of his head. No unconsciousness, no concussion, no disorientation, no stitches, no bandages, no need for a hospital.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So thievery is brutal, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to prove thievery is brutal.
> 
> A face beating that results in multiple head lacerations, a nose fracture so bad that the bone breaks the skin, and a split lip does that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep grasping.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You remain an abject idiot.

The definition of thug was not brutal ... it was a brutal ruffian. One fight where he kicked someone's ass doesn't make his a brutal ruffian, , or even a non-brutal ruffian, I don't care how big of a pussy you are.

And though it was an ass kicking, it wasn't even brutal. Two small cuts on the back of his head, a bruised lip, and a fractured nose -- and no, despite your hallucinations, it wasn't a nose fracture so bad, the bone broke the skin. It was a closed fracture ... meaning the bone didn't break the skin.

Hyperbole much?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> All who think a beating resulting in multiple head lacerations, a compound nose fracture, and a split lip is NOT beating the shit out of someone, please check in.
Click to expand...


Did the police stop by the dry cleaners on the way back to the station.
















Wear is all the grass stains and mud?


----------



## Faun

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> All who think a beating resulting in multiple head lacerations, a compound nose fracture, and a split lip is NOT beating the shit out of someone, please check in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the police stop by the dry cleaners on the way back to the station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear is all the grass stains and mud?
Click to expand...

According to brain-dead posters ... that's a man who a short time earlier that same evening had the _*SHIT BEAT OUT OF HIM.*_


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Shit, a person can trip on a sidewalk and receive more severe injuries.
> 
> Oh, and no, he didn't have a "compound fracture." He had a "closed fracture," also known as a "simple fracture." Which he didn't even bother to see a ENT doctor for a follow up after being diagnosed with a closed fracture of the nose.
> 
> And two small cuts on the back of his head. No unconsciousness, no concussion, no disorientation, no stitches, no bandages, no need for a hospital.


And yet, Martin did not stop beating Zimmerman until he got smoked.

Facts suck for you.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You remain an abject idiot.
> 
> The definition of thug was not brutal ... it was a brutal ruffian. One fight where he kicked someone's ass doesn't make his a brutal ruffian, , or even a non-brutal ruffian, I don't care how big of a pussy you are.


Let's experiment, shall we?  I will beat the fuck out of you like Trayvon did to Zimmerman.  If you don't try and stop me, I will concede that Trayvon was not a brutal ruffian a/k/a thug.

Deal?

And I don't need to "try.". The way you talk makes me pretty fucking certain you know jack shit about fighting.   

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> All who think a beating resulting in multiple head lacerations, a compound nose fracture, and a split lip is NOT beating the shit out of someone, please check in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the police stop by the dry cleaners on the way back to the station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear is all the grass stains and mud?
Click to expand...

Because....it was on concrete.




Have you fuckers made one single good point in this entire thread?   You're all a bunch of dumb fucks.



You keep making it worse.  It's painful to watch.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, a person can trip on a sidewalk and receive more severe injuries.
> 
> Oh, and no, he didn't have a "compound fracture." He had a "closed fracture," also known as a "simple fracture." Which he didn't even bother to see a ENT doctor for a follow up after being diagnosed with a closed fracture of the nose.
> 
> And two small cuts on the back of his head. No unconsciousness, no concussion, no disorientation, no stitches, no bandages, no need for a hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, Martin did not stop beating Zimmerman until he got smoked.
> 
> Facts suck for you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Still didn’t make Zimmerman’s injuries severe enough to even necessitate a band-aid.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain an abject idiot.
> 
> The definition of thug was not brutal ... it was a brutal ruffian. One fight where he kicked someone's ass doesn't make his a brutal ruffian, , or even a non-brutal ruffian, I don't care how big of a pussy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's experiment, shall we?  I will beat the fuck out of you like Trayvon did to Zimmerman.  If you don't try and stop me, I will concede that Trayvon was not a brutal ruffian a/k/a thug.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> And I don't need to "try.". The way you talk makes me pretty fucking certain you know jack shit about fighting.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sadly for you, your only option remains ... try it.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, a person can trip on a sidewalk and receive more severe injuries.
> 
> Oh, and no, he didn't have a "compound fracture." He had a "closed fracture," also known as a "simple fracture." Which he didn't even bother to see a ENT doctor for a follow up after being diagnosed with a closed fracture of the nose.
> 
> And two small cuts on the back of his head. No unconsciousness, no concussion, no disorientation, no stitches, no bandages, no need for a hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, Martin did not stop beating Zimmerman until he got smoked.
> 
> Facts suck for you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still didn’t make Zimmerman’s injuries severe enough to even necessitate a band-aid.
Click to expand...



Zimmerman also had psychic injuries as well.   He is Latino who is oozing with machismo.  Really doesn't put up that well with disrespect.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Still didn’t make Zimmerman’s injuries severe enough to even necessitate a band-aid.


Still was enough to smoke that thug. 

I am glad his worthless ass is fucking dead.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Sadly for you, your only option remains ... try it.


Tell me where you are, bitch;



.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> All who think a beating resulting in multiple head lacerations, a compound nose fracture, and a split lip is NOT beating the shit out of someone, please check in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the police stop by the dry cleaners on the way back to the station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear is all the grass stains and mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because....it was on concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fuckers made one single good point in this entire thread?   You're all a bunch of dumb fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making it worse.  It's painful to watch.
Click to expand...

You really don’t know what the fuck went down. Too bad you didn’t pay attention.

No, Zimmerman was not on concrete. He was laying on the grass with his head barely reaching the edge of the walkway. Which, according to him, he managed to wiggle away from so his head would hit grass instead of concrete.

Let’s tally up your ignorance, shall we...?


you claim Zimmerman was laying on concrete. _He wasn’t, he was lying on grass._

you claim Zimmerman suffered an compound fracture in his nose with bone penetrating skin. _He has a closed fracture with no visible bone._

you claim Zimmerman suffered a split lip._He didn’t, he suffered a bruised lip._

you claim Zimmerman had the shit beat out of him. _He didn’t even need a band-aid for his minor injuries._

you claim Zimmerman got out of his truck after losing sight of Trayvon. _He didn’t lose sight of Trayvon until after he got out of his vehicle to track Trayvon._

you claim Trayvon started the physical altercation with a sucker punch. _Bot a single eye-witness saw what happened to corroborate Zimmerman’s self-serving claims._

you claim Trayvon stole Jewelry. _Your own link failed to corroborate your claim._

you claim stealing the jewelry (you can’t prove he stole) makes him a thug. _thievery has nothing to do with thuggery._

you claim beating the fuck out of Zimmerman makes Trayvon a thug. _His injuries were minor and a thug is a “brutal ruffian,” which lacks evidence that applied to Martin._

you claim Zimmerman isn’t white. _His arrest record says he is._
So now that everyone sees you have no fucking clue on this matter, what else ya got?


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, a person can trip on a sidewalk and receive more severe injuries.
> 
> Oh, and no, he didn't have a "compound fracture." He had a "closed fracture," also known as a "simple fracture." Which he didn't even bother to see a ENT doctor for a follow up after being diagnosed with a closed fracture of the nose.
> 
> And two small cuts on the back of his head. No unconsciousness, no concussion, no disorientation, no stitches, no bandages, no need for a hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, Martin did not stop beating Zimmerman until he got smoked.
> 
> Facts suck for you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still didn’t make Zimmerman’s injuries severe enough to even necessitate a band-aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman also had psychic injuries as well.   He is Latino who is oozing with machismo.  Really doesn't put up that well with disrespect.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for you, your only option remains ... try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me where you are, bitch;
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Turn on your PMs


----------



## MacTheKnife

A common sense approach might be helpful at this point.......first of all regarding the two main characters in this travesty thrust on the American People by a racist black president and his attorney general in a effort to promote their agenda of black victimhood.

Z was a overweight, out of shape fellow who had probably before the Trayvon attack-- had never been in a fight in his life and if he had ...he probably lost.

More than obvious--- he was not a fighter and in no kind of shape to fight even if he wanted to.

On the other hand we have Trayvon...a trained athlete, martial arts fighter, football player  and someone who not only loved to fight but also to brag about his fights...someone always  looking for a fight being very eager to fight....and on the fateful dark and rainy night in question he had drugs in his system...proved by toxicology reports.

Yet those who try to blame George want us to believe that George somehow managed to chase down Trayvon engage him in a fight and kill him simply because....why?  Oh my bad...I forgot he was a wanna be cop...he had a hero complex.   Yeh right.  hehheh---like that proves anything whatsoever.

The story was spread far and wide --he was a white racist...Al Sharpton thought he was a Jew Boy...based on nothing more than his last name.....then it was discovered that he was hispanic....his mother from Peru.  He had a black grandfather.  He had worked with black kids trying to help them.  He took a black girl to his H.S. Prom....even the FBI issued a report saying he was not racist ---after a thorough investigation.

So You Think You Know The Truth About George Zimmerman? - Freedom Outpost

It was also known and became a part of the trial record that Trayvon at first ran home....in a phone coversation with his g/f at that time he told her he was home and had completely eluded Z.

So the next common sense question is why did he not stay at home...meaning  where he was staying with his father who was visiting his g/f.

There are a couple of theories regarding that...one that he was very angry about a white/cracker following him.   Another...he thought Z was a homersexual and his g/f testified to that.

So for one of the above reason or maybe something else...he backtracked...sought out Z who was probably not that hard to find...since no one else was out and about....and confronted him and sucker punched Z as he was trying to make another phone call to the dispatcher.

Jumped on top of Z and began pounding him martial arts style.

Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury - Reuters

2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten

*Forensic Pathologist Says Trayvon Martin Was on Top of Zimmerman when he got shot*

https://www.usnews.com/news/newsgra...t-says-trayvon-martin-was-on-top-of-zimmerman


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what you moronically call *"BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF ZIMMERMAN"* was actually two small lacerations on the back of his head, a fractured nose and a cut lip.
> 
> All total, no hospital visit needed, no stitches needed, not even a band-aid needed. You're quite the pussy, huh, if that's your idea of having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> All who think a beating resulting in multiple head lacerations, a compound nose fracture, and a split lip is NOT beating the shit out of someone, please check in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the police stop by the dry cleaners on the way back to the station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear is all the grass stains and mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because....it was on concrete.
Click to expand...


He said he slid off the concrete onto the grass, uh-oh.



> Have you fuckers made one single good point in this entire thread?   You're all a bunch of dumb fucks.



….and you are so, so smart.  Not



> You keep making it worse.  It's painful to watch.



It's funny watching ass clowns make a fool out of themselves.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, beating someone up does not necessarily make one a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> It does when you prevent their escape by siting on them.  And you continue to beat the shit out of them after such a beating is no longer necessary to overcome the threat.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone hits you, but you’re the better fighter so you beat them up, you’re not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are when you not only beat them up, but you continue beating on them long after their defeat is made clear.  Moreso when you prevent their escape.  That is the very definition of a thug.
> 
> Now I KNOW you have ZERO martial arts experience, based on that comment
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Martin had martial arts experience?
Click to expand...



That was the most stupidly obvious dodge I have ever seen.


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Plenty of justification to follow and report."*
> 
> As a member of the neighborhood watch, there was no justification to follow as members are instructed to observe and report only; not put themselves into harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
Click to expand...



Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.


I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.


Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> you claim Zimmerman isn’t white. _His arrest record says he is._
> So now that everyone sees you have no fucking clue on this matter, what else ya got?




Z is a proud Latino, Holmes.

The fact that there is a mistake in his arrest record means nothing- cops make mistakes all the time.  A friend of mind got pinched a number of years ago for Drunk Driving in his burgundy Pontiac.  The cop wrote down the vehicle was a maroon Pontiac.  Didn't make a difference, they still convicted him, mistakes happen.  Greg got a choice between 30 days in jail or 30 AA meetings and chose the latter.

Further, Zimmerman's arrest was a Political event staged for political purposes.  The local officials who were running Z in to show their political correctness weren't going to label him as a Latino and risk that critical group's support in Florida.  It was just easier to mark Zimmerman down as a "Honky" and be done with it.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
Click to expand...

He was trained by police to not follow like he did.

And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.


----------



## Polishprince

MacTheKnife said:


> Z was a overweight, out of shape fellow who had probably before the Trayvon attack-- had never been in a fight in his life and if he had ...he probably lost.




Actually, Zimmerman gained a lot of weight after the event and was actually a pretty svelte character during the incident.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN point two, I agreed that Zimmerman was reckless, and then went on to point out that that was not legally or morally wrong and did not justify violence.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's recklessness, was not a crime, nor a justification for violent "self defense".
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
Click to expand...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
Click to expand...



its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> A common sense approach might be helpful at this point.......first of all regarding the two main characters in this travesty thrust on the American People by a racist black president and his attorney general in a effort to promote their agenda of black victimhood.
> 
> Z was a overweight, out of shape fellow who had probably before the Trayvon attack-- had never been in a fight in his life and if he had ...he probably lost.
> 
> More than obvious--- he was not a fighter and in no kind of shape to fight even if he wanted to.
> 
> On the other hand we have Trayvon...a trained athlete, martial arts fighter, football player  and someone who not only loved to fight but also to brag about his fights...someone always  looking for a fight being very eager to fight....and on the fateful dark and rainy night in question he had drugs in his system...proved by toxicology reports.
> 
> Yet those who try to blame George want us to believe that George somehow managed to chase down Trayvon engage him in a fight and kill him simply because....why?  Oh my bad...I forgot he was a wanna be cop...he had a hero complex.   Yeh right.  hehheh---like that proves anything whatsoever.
> 
> The story was spread far and wide --he was a white racist...Al Sharpton thought he was a Jew Boy...based on nothing more than his last name.....then it was discovered that he was hispanic....his mother from Peru.  He had a black grandfather.  He had worked with black kids trying to help them.  He took a black girl to his H.S. Prom....even the FBI issued a report saying he was not racist ---after a thorough investigation.
> 
> So You Think You Know The Truth About George Zimmerman? - Freedom Outpost
> 
> It was also known and became a part of the trial record that Trayvon at first ran home....in a phone coversation with his g/f at that time he told her he was home and had completely eluded Z.
> 
> So the next common sense question is why did he not stay at home...meaning  where he was staying with his father who was visiting his g/f.
> 
> There are a couple of theories regarding that...one that he was very angry about a white/cracker following him.   Another...he thought Z was a homersexual and his g/f testified to that.
> 
> So for one of the above reason or maybe something else...he backtracked...sought out Z who was probably not that hard to find...since no one else was out and about....and confronted him and sucker punched Z as he was trying to make another phone call to the dispatcher.
> 
> Jumped on top of Z and began pounding him martial arts style.
> 
> Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury - Reuters
> 
> 2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten
> 
> *Forensic Pathologist Says Trayvon Martin Was on Top of Zimmerman when he got shot*
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/newsgra...t-says-trayvon-martin-was-on-top-of-zimmerman



Where are you seeing that Trayvon made it home and then ran back out? You've written this a few times now. This is the account I'm aware of from multiple sites. It never says Trayvon made it home.

*4. Trayvon then told Jeantel that he was going to try to “lose the man.” He said that he was going to walk home.

5. A short while later, he says to Jeantel “the nigga is still following me.”

6. Jeantel tells the court what happens after that. She told Trayvon to run and she started hearing wind. He told her he was going to get home “through the back.” The phone then shuts off.

7. She calls back and Trayvon answers. He tells Jeantel he is almost home. She can hear that he is out of breath. He tells her that he “lost” the man following him.

8. A couple of seconds after Trayvon said he lost the man, he says to Jeantel, “Oh shit, the nigga is behind me.”

9. She hears the first exchange between Zimmerman and Trayvon. Trayvon to the man following him: “Why are you following me for?” Jeantel she hears another “hard-breathing man” say “What you doing around here?”*


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
Click to expand...


No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
Click to expand...

I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
Click to expand...



nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt

in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
Click to expand...



you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,

typically cowards run away,,

and following some one is not chasing them


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
Click to expand...


Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
Click to expand...



and Z also had every right to be there,,,and obviously TM didnt take her advice and decided to confront Z and ended up dead for doing it


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
Click to expand...


He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman's actions create a dangerous situation.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention,,,
Click to expand...

I don’t have to prove he didn’t because I’m not asserting he didn’t.

Whereas you’re writing checks your mouth can’t cash.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
Click to expand...



looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there,,,and obviously TM didnt take her advice and decided to confront Z and ended up dead for doing it
Click to expand...

Having the right to do something doesn’t mean you should do it. If I see a bank is being robbed, I have the right to enter it, though I shouldn’t.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there,,,and obviously TM didnt take her advice and decided to confront Z and ended up dead for doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having the right to do something doesn’t mean you should do something. If I see a bank is being robbed, I have the right to enter it, though I shouldn’t.
Click to expand...



OK dont enter then,,,who said others have to behave as you???

if you saw a women being raped would you stop it???


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,
> 
> typically cowards run away,,
> 
> and following some one is not chasing them
Click to expand...


If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,
> 
> typically cowards run away,,
> 
> and following some one is not chasing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
Click to expand...



do you have any proof of that???


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention,,,
Click to expand...


Racist juries lean against black folks every day, nothing new.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist juries lean against black folks every day, nothing new.
Click to expand...



do you have any proof thats the case here???


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
Click to expand...


Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,
> 
> typically cowards run away,,
> 
> and following some one is not chasing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
Click to expand...


Yes, life experience.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
Click to expand...

since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
Click to expand...


Pursued the shit out of him.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there,,,and obviously TM didnt take her advice and decided to confront Z and ended up dead for doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having the right to do something doesn’t mean you should do something. If I see a bank is being robbed, I have the right to enter it, though I shouldn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK dont enter then,,,who said others have to behave as you???
> 
> if you saw a women being raped would you stop it???
Click to expand...

The point is that Zimmerman acted inappropriately as a Neighborhood Watchman. He was instructed not to put himself into harm’s way. His role was to call the police when observing suspicious activity, which he did, and that’s all he was supposed to do. He was supposed to let the police do their job, not do it for them. His actions, along with mistakes made  by Trayvon, led to a death.

We’re not talking about if Zimmerman has the right to trail Martin, we’re talking about if he should have. And he shouldn’t have.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,
> 
> typically cowards run away,,
> 
> and following some one is not chasing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
Click to expand...



thats not proof,,because my life experience says different


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
Click to expand...


So why do you keep spinning the narrative that Trayvon attacked this coward.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> *in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention*,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there,,,and obviously TM didnt take her advice and decided to confront Z and ended up dead for doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having the right to do something doesn’t mean you should do something. If I see a bank is being robbed, I have the right to enter it, though I shouldn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK dont enter then,,,who said others have to behave as you???
> 
> if you saw a women being raped would you stop it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that Zimmerman acted inappropriately as a Neighborhood Watchman. He was instructed not to put himself into harm’s way. His role was to call the police when observing suspicious activity, which he did, and that’s all he was supposed to do. He was supposed to let the police do their job, not do it for them. His actions, along with mistakes made  by Trayvon, led to a death.
Click to expand...



and when the cops show up and ask where he is whats he tell them???

"I dont know cause I quit observing him" 

you are such a dumbass


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,
> 
> typically cowards run away,,
> 
> and following some one is not chasing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
Click to expand...


Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you keep spinning the narrative that Trayvon attacked this coward.
Click to expand...



because thats where the evidence leans,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,
> 
> typically cowards run away,,
> 
> and following some one is not chasing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
Click to expand...



we arent talking about street thugs,,,and 


do you read you comments before posting???
you should,,,

TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you keep spinning the narrative that Trayvon attacked this coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because thats where the evidence leans,,,
Click to expand...


No it doesn't, there is no evidence that says Trayvon attacked Zimmerman.  Zimmerman claimed they had a confrontation that escalated, who escalated it?  Who.knows since NO one saw it start.


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
Click to expand...


But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.

The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
Click to expand...



at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,

and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.
Click to expand...



dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does she say that? We don't now who started the physical altercation. But we do know that Zimmerman pursued a teenager who had every right to be where he was while armed. The girlfriend's account states that Martin is trying to elude Zimmerman. She even tells Martin to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there,,,and obviously TM didnt take her advice and decided to confront Z and ended up dead for doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having the right to do something doesn’t mean you should do something. If I see a bank is being robbed, I have the right to enter it, though I shouldn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK dont enter then,,,who said others have to behave as you???
> 
> if you saw a women being raped would you stop it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that Zimmerman acted inappropriately as a Neighborhood Watchman. He was instructed not to put himself into harm’s way. His role was to call the police when observing suspicious activity, which he did, and that’s all he was supposed to do. He was supposed to let the police do their job, not do it for them. His actions, along with mistakes made  by Trayvon, led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and when the cops show up and ask where he is whats he tell them???
> 
> "I dont know cause I quit observing him"
> 
> you are such a dumbass
Click to expand...

That’s the cops’ job, not Zimmerman’s. He was trained by police to not trail suspects. That such actions are the responsibilities of the police, not the members of the Neighborhood Watch. Zimmerman explained why he went against protocol.... out of his own frustration that “these assholes always get away.” Zimmerman was determined to make sure Trayvon, who was merely heading back to the residence where he was staying, would not get away.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
Click to expand...

Maybe he felt trapped?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there,,,and obviously TM didnt take her advice and decided to confront Z and ended up dead for doing it
> 
> 
> 
> Having the right to do something doesn’t mean you should do something. If I see a bank is being robbed, I have the right to enter it, though I shouldn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK dont enter then,,,who said others have to behave as you???
> 
> if you saw a women being raped would you stop it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that Zimmerman acted inappropriately as a Neighborhood Watchman. He was instructed not to put himself into harm’s way. His role was to call the police when observing suspicious activity, which he did, and that’s all he was supposed to do. He was supposed to let the police do their job, not do it for them. His actions, along with mistakes made  by Trayvon, led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and when the cops show up and ask where he is whats he tell them???
> 
> "I dont know cause I quit observing him"
> 
> you are such a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the cops’ job, not Zimmerman’s. He was trained by police to not trail suspects. That such actions are the responsibilities of the police, not the members of the Neighborhood Watch. Zimmerman explained why he went against protocol.... out of his own frustration that “these assholes always get away.” Zimmerman was determined to make sure Trayvon, who was merely heading back to the residence where he was staying, would not get away.
Click to expand...

your opinion is noted,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he felt trapped?
Click to expand...

or maybe he wanted to kick some faggot ass,,,which is what his girlfriend alluded too,,,

no way in the world a short mexican could outrun a full grown black man


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
Click to expand...

He never spoke to the police until after he killed Martin. You really have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never spoke to the police until after he killed Martin. You really have no idea what you’re talking about.
Click to expand...



but youre the one that said the police told him to back off not me,,,now you say he didnt speak to them until after,,,

WTF/???
you cant have it both ways


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having the right to do something doesn’t mean you should do something. If I see a bank is being robbed, I have the right to enter it, though I shouldn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK dont enter then,,,who said others have to behave as you???
> 
> if you saw a women being raped would you stop it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that Zimmerman acted inappropriately as a Neighborhood Watchman. He was instructed not to put himself into harm’s way. His role was to call the police when observing suspicious activity, which he did, and that’s all he was supposed to do. He was supposed to let the police do their job, not do it for them. His actions, along with mistakes made  by Trayvon, led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and when the cops show up and ask where he is whats he tell them???
> 
> "I dont know cause I quit observing him"
> 
> you are such a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the cops’ job, not Zimmerman’s. He was trained by police to not trail suspects. That such actions are the responsibilities of the police, not the members of the Neighborhood Watch. Zimmerman explained why he went against protocol.... out of his own frustration that “these assholes always get away.” Zimmerman was determined to make sure Trayvon, who was merely heading back to the residence where he was staying, would not get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion is noted,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

It’s not my opinion, it’s Neighborhood Watch protocol. When one joins the program, they receive training from law enforcement on what to do and what not to do. And they are explicitly instructed to not put themselves in harm’s way; as Zimmerman did following someone he considered suspicious into a dark area.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> 
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never spoke to the police until after he killed Martin. You really have no idea what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but youre the one that said the police told him to back off not me,,,now you say he didnt speak to them until after,,,
> 
> WTF/???
> you cant have it both ways
Click to expand...

I never said police told him to back off, you’re deranged. I said he was trained by police not to follow people he called into police.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK dont enter then,,,who said others have to behave as you???
> 
> if you saw a women being raped would you stop it???
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Zimmerman acted inappropriately as a Neighborhood Watchman. He was instructed not to put himself into harm’s way. His role was to call the police when observing suspicious activity, which he did, and that’s all he was supposed to do. He was supposed to let the police do their job, not do it for them. His actions, along with mistakes made  by Trayvon, led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and when the cops show up and ask where he is whats he tell them???
> 
> "I dont know cause I quit observing him"
> 
> you are such a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the cops’ job, not Zimmerman’s. He was trained by police to not trail suspects. That such actions are the responsibilities of the police, not the members of the Neighborhood Watch. Zimmerman explained why he went against protocol.... out of his own frustration that “these assholes always get away.” Zimmerman was determined to make sure Trayvon, who was merely heading back to the residence where he was staying, would not get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion is noted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It’s not my opinion, it’s Neighborhood Watch protocol. When one joins the program, they receive training from law enforcement on what to do and what not to do. And they are explicitly instructed to not put themselves in harm’s way; as Zimmerman did following someone he considered suspicious into a dark area.
Click to expand...

back to the dark area bullshit,,,

maybe he didnt think it was harmful,,,for pussies like you anything in the dark is harmful

you whats called an monday morning armchair quarterback


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never spoke to the police until after he killed Martin. You really have no idea what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but youre the one that said the police told him to back off not me,,,now you say he didnt speak to them until after,,,
> 
> WTF/???
> you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said police told him to back off, you’re deranged. I said he was trained by police not to follow people he called into police.
Click to expand...

now youre just a fucking liar,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.


----------



## mdk

Who in their right mind would want to date him? He's a landmine waiting to be step on.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Zimmerman acted inappropriately as a Neighborhood Watchman. He was instructed not to put himself into harm’s way. His role was to call the police when observing suspicious activity, which he did, and that’s all he was supposed to do. He was supposed to let the police do their job, not do it for them. His actions, along with mistakes made  by Trayvon, led to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when the cops show up and ask where he is whats he tell them???
> 
> "I dont know cause I quit observing him"
> 
> you are such a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the cops’ job, not Zimmerman’s. He was trained by police to not trail suspects. That such actions are the responsibilities of the police, not the members of the Neighborhood Watch. Zimmerman explained why he went against protocol.... out of his own frustration that “these assholes always get away.” Zimmerman was determined to make sure Trayvon, who was merely heading back to the residence where he was staying, would not get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion is noted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It’s not my opinion, it’s Neighborhood Watch protocol. When one joins the program, they receive training from law enforcement on what to do and what not to do. And they are explicitly instructed to not put themselves in harm’s way; as Zimmerman did following someone he considered suspicious into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back to the dark area bullshit,,,
> 
> maybe he didnt think it was harmful,,,for pussies like you anything in the dark is harmful
> 
> you whats called an monday morning armchair quarterback
Click to expand...

I already proved he wandered into a dark area. It’s not my problem you’re too dumb to understand.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
Click to expand...



thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,

at least mine has the support of the jury,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and when the cops show up and ask where he is whats he tell them???
> 
> "I dont know cause I quit observing him"
> 
> you are such a dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the cops’ job, not Zimmerman’s. He was trained by police to not trail suspects. That such actions are the responsibilities of the police, not the members of the Neighborhood Watch. Zimmerman explained why he went against protocol.... out of his own frustration that “these assholes always get away.” Zimmerman was determined to make sure Trayvon, who was merely heading back to the residence where he was staying, would not get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion is noted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It’s not my opinion, it’s Neighborhood Watch protocol. When one joins the program, they receive training from law enforcement on what to do and what not to do. And they are explicitly instructed to not put themselves in harm’s way; as Zimmerman did following someone he considered suspicious into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back to the dark area bullshit,,,
> 
> maybe he didnt think it was harmful,,,for pussies like you anything in the dark is harmful
> 
> you whats called an monday morning armchair quarterback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved he wandered into a dark area. It’s not my problem you’re too dumb to understand.
Click to expand...



but you said it was dusk not dark,,,

and not everyone is afraid of the dark like you are,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never spoke to the police until after he killed Martin. You really have no idea what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but youre the one that said the police told him to back off not me,,,now you say he didnt speak to them until after,,,
> 
> WTF/???
> you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said police told him to back off, you’re deranged. I said he was trained by police not to follow people he called into police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now youre just a fucking liar,,,
Click to expand...

Nope, you are. Want proof you’re lying and I’m not? 

Quote me saying I said police told him to back off from following Martin.....

.... Since you can’t, since I never said that, you are exposed as the liar.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> 
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Z also had every right to be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
Click to expand...




the proof you lied is right here,,,

"We know police told Zimmerman to back off."


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
Click to expand...




its in the not guilty verdict,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
Click to expand...



and the jury doesnt present witness's ,,,dumbass


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the cops’ job, not Zimmerman’s. He was trained by police to not trail suspects. That such actions are the responsibilities of the police, not the members of the Neighborhood Watch. Zimmerman explained why he went against protocol.... out of his own frustration that “these assholes always get away.” Zimmerman was determined to make sure Trayvon, who was merely heading back to the residence where he was staying, would not get away.
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion is noted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It’s not my opinion, it’s Neighborhood Watch protocol. When one joins the program, they receive training from law enforcement on what to do and what not to do. And they are explicitly instructed to not put themselves in harm’s way; as Zimmerman did following someone he considered suspicious into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back to the dark area bullshit,,,
> 
> maybe he didnt think it was harmful,,,for pussies like you anything in the dark is harmful
> 
> you whats called an monday morning armchair quarterback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved he wandered into a dark area. It’s not my problem you’re too dumb to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you said it was dusk not dark,,,
> 
> and not everyone is afraid of the dark like you are,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Your ignorance knows no boundaries. a) there are 3 phases of dusk. At the time Zimmerman entered that dark area, it was astronomical dusk, the darkest phase; and b) it was overcast, making it even darker; and c) I already quoted a witness saying it was too dark to see who was fighting.

And putz, it has nothing to do with fear and everything to do with responsibility. Zimmerman was trained as a Neighborhood Watch to not put himself into harm’s way — which is exactly what he did when he followed Trayvon into a dark area.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion is noted,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It’s not my opinion, it’s Neighborhood Watch protocol. When one joins the program, they receive training from law enforcement on what to do and what not to do. And they are explicitly instructed to not put themselves in harm’s way; as Zimmerman did following someone he considered suspicious into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back to the dark area bullshit,,,
> 
> maybe he didnt think it was harmful,,,for pussies like you anything in the dark is harmful
> 
> you whats called an monday morning armchair quarterback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved he wandered into a dark area. It’s not my problem you’re too dumb to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you said it was dusk not dark,,,
> 
> and not everyone is afraid of the dark like you are,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your ignorance knows no boundaries. a) there are 3 phases of dusk. At the time Zimmerman entered that dark area, it was astronomical dusk, the darkest phase; and b) it was overcast, making it even darker; and c) I already quoted a witness saying it was too dark to see who was fighting.
> 
> And putz, it has nothing to do with fear and everything to do with responsibility. Zimmerman was trained as a Neighborhood Watch to not put himself into harm’s way — which is exactly what he did when he followed Trayvon into a dark area.
Click to expand...



your opinion is noted and rejected because you are obviously a coward,,,

because only cowards are afraid of a little darkness,,,


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right to be there *if he's not pursuing and harassing Martin*. But is actions in pursuing someone can certainly be misunderstood. Clearly by the girlfriend's account, Martin viewed the situation as he was being pursued. When viewing it like that suddenly Zimmerman actions look like harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
Click to expand...


Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.

*Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards? 

Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible] 

Dispatcher: Are you following him? 

Zimmerman: Yeah *

*Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, again.... I’m not the one asserting I knew who initiated the altercation — you are. That’s why you look like such a schmuck because you can’t prove what you claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
Click to expand...

Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.

And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.

You really have no clue about any of this.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It’s not my opinion, it’s Neighborhood Watch protocol. When one joins the program, they receive training from law enforcement on what to do and what not to do. And they are explicitly instructed to not put themselves in harm’s way; as Zimmerman did following someone he considered suspicious into a dark area.
> 
> 
> 
> back to the dark area bullshit,,,
> 
> maybe he didnt think it was harmful,,,for pussies like you anything in the dark is harmful
> 
> you whats called an monday morning armchair quarterback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved he wandered into a dark area. It’s not my problem you’re too dumb to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you said it was dusk not dark,,,
> 
> and not everyone is afraid of the dark like you are,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your ignorance knows no boundaries. a) there are 3 phases of dusk. At the time Zimmerman entered that dark area, it was astronomical dusk, the darkest phase; and b) it was overcast, making it even darker; and c) I already quoted a witness saying it was too dark to see who was fighting.
> 
> And putz, it has nothing to do with fear and everything to do with responsibility. Zimmerman was trained as a Neighborhood Watch to not put himself into harm’s way — which is exactly what he did when he followed Trayvon into a dark area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion is noted and rejected because you are obviously a coward,,,
> 
> because only cowards are afraid of a little darkness,,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

Sadly for you, with your ignorance exposed, with your false claims rebuffed, you’ve exhausted all debate except as hominem. <smh>


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks can be deceiving...and in this case can get you killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.
> 
> *Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah *
> 
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
Click to expand...



you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,


dispatch is not the police,,,,


youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
Click to expand...

compared to you I am brilliant,,,


----------



## Fang

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to prove,,,the facts speak for themselves,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
Click to expand...


He was found not guilty (acquitted actually) because the incompetent prosecutor tried to prove 2nd degree. They couldn't prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt because this wasn't 2nd degree. Some legal experts have stated they should have started with manslaughter which was possibly obtainable. 

Zimmerman verdict: Legal experts say prosecutors overreached

*The jury's verdict to acquit George Zimmerman in the shooting death of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, a case that became a referendum on race and gun laws for many across the nation, did not turn on how those issues played out in court, legal experts said Sunday.

Instead, they said, the acquittal can probably be blamed on mistakes by prosecutors in bringing a murder charge they could not prove.*
.....

*Rose said prosecutors might have succeeded had they charged Zimmerman from the start with manslaughter or assault. "Then you would be arguing that he was a wannabe cop who stepped over the line and did something stupid. That is very different than trying to prove he stalked Trayvon Martin with an intent to harm him."*


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compared to you I am brilliant,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compared to you I am brilliant,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
Click to expand...



thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,

and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it


----------



## Faun

Fang said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You are not presenting facts... you’re making up bullshit. You’re claiming Martin initiated the altercation even though you expose your ignorance on that event every time you’re challenged to prove your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty (acquitted actually) because the incompetent prosecutor tried to prove 2nd degree. They couldn't prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt because this wasn't 2nd degree. Some legal experts have stated they should have started with manslaughter which was possibly obtainable.
> 
> Zimmerman verdict: Legal experts say prosecutors overreached
> 
> *The jury's verdict to acquit George Zimmerman in the shooting death of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, a case that became a referendum on race and gun laws for many across the nation, did not turn on how those issues played out in court, legal experts said Sunday.
> 
> Instead, they said, the acquittal can probably be blamed on mistakes by prosecutors in bringing a murder charge they could not prove.*
> .....
> 
> *Rose said prosecutors might have succeeded had they charged Zimmerman from the start with manslaughter or assault. "Then you would be arguing that he was a wannabe cop who stepped over the line and did something stupid. That is very different than trying to prove he stalked Trayvon Martin with an intent to harm him."*
Click to expand...

There might be merit to that, though probably not. And while I agree he was overcharged with 2nd murder, the jury could have found him guilty of manslaughter but chose not to.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats nothing compared to the lies and bullshit you keep posting,,,
> 
> at least mine has the support of the jury,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty (acquitted actually) because the incompetent prosecutor tried to prove 2nd degree. They couldn't prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt because this wasn't 2nd degree. Some legal experts have stated they should have started with manslaughter which was possibly obtainable.
> 
> Zimmerman verdict: Legal experts say prosecutors overreached
> 
> *The jury's verdict to acquit George Zimmerman in the shooting death of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, a case that became a referendum on race and gun laws for many across the nation, did not turn on how those issues played out in court, legal experts said Sunday.
> 
> Instead, they said, the acquittal can probably be blamed on mistakes by prosecutors in bringing a murder charge they could not prove.*
> .....
> 
> *Rose said prosecutors might have succeeded had they charged Zimmerman from the start with manslaughter or assault. "Then you would be arguing that he was a wannabe cop who stepped over the line and did something stupid. That is very different than trying to prove he stalked Trayvon Martin with an intent to harm him."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be merit to that, though probably not. And while I agree he was overcharged with 2nd murder, the jury could have found him guilty of manslaughter but chose not to.
Click to expand...



maybe because it was based on the evidence they saw that you didnt see


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compared to you I am brilliant,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
Click to expand...

No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.

You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark. 

You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re dementia worsens. Show me where the jury was presented an eye witness who claims Martin initiated the altercation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty (acquitted actually) because the incompetent prosecutor tried to prove 2nd degree. They couldn't prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt because this wasn't 2nd degree. Some legal experts have stated they should have started with manslaughter which was possibly obtainable.
> 
> Zimmerman verdict: Legal experts say prosecutors overreached
> 
> *The jury's verdict to acquit George Zimmerman in the shooting death of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, a case that became a referendum on race and gun laws for many across the nation, did not turn on how those issues played out in court, legal experts said Sunday.
> 
> Instead, they said, the acquittal can probably be blamed on mistakes by prosecutors in bringing a murder charge they could not prove.*
> .....
> 
> *Rose said prosecutors might have succeeded had they charged Zimmerman from the start with manslaughter or assault. "Then you would be arguing that he was a wannabe cop who stepped over the line and did something stupid. That is very different than trying to prove he stalked Trayvon Martin with an intent to harm him."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be merit to that, though probably not. And while I agree he was overcharged with 2nd murder, the jury could have found him guilty of manslaughter but chose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because it wasnt based on the evidence they saw that you didnt see
Click to expand...

Nope, can’t be that since I watched the trial and saw the same evidence they were presented.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compared to you I am brilliant,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
Click to expand...

they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,


and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its in the not guilty verdict,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty (acquitted actually) because the incompetent prosecutor tried to prove 2nd degree. They couldn't prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt because this wasn't 2nd degree. Some legal experts have stated they should have started with manslaughter which was possibly obtainable.
> 
> Zimmerman verdict: Legal experts say prosecutors overreached
> 
> *The jury's verdict to acquit George Zimmerman in the shooting death of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, a case that became a referendum on race and gun laws for many across the nation, did not turn on how those issues played out in court, legal experts said Sunday.
> 
> Instead, they said, the acquittal can probably be blamed on mistakes by prosecutors in bringing a murder charge they could not prove.*
> .....
> 
> *Rose said prosecutors might have succeeded had they charged Zimmerman from the start with manslaughter or assault. "Then you would be arguing that he was a wannabe cop who stepped over the line and did something stupid. That is very different than trying to prove he stalked Trayvon Martin with an intent to harm him."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be merit to that, though probably not. And while I agree he was overcharged with 2nd murder, the jury could have found him guilty of manslaughter but chose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because it wasnt based on the evidence they saw that you didnt see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, can’t be that since I watched the trial and saw the same evidence they were presented.
Click to expand...

sure you did,,,


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, EXACTLY. Which is why IMO Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter to some degree. Zimmerman created a dangerous situation with his horrible decision to pursue and confront Martin. Martin sees the situation as some stranger is chasing him. Zimmerman admits Martin knew he had a gun during the altercation. As fart as Martin knew this guy wanted to rob him or worse. Zimmerman unnecessarily creates a very dangerous situation that becomes fatal. A competent prosecutor not caught up in the media hype and race-bating would have tried to prove manslaughter and not 2nd degree.
> 
> 
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.
> 
> *Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah *
> 
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
Click to expand...


You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.

*Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you were not there you have no way of knowing who confronted who,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.
> 
> *Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah *
> 
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
Click to expand...



but they still are not the police and have no authority as such


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we know that Zimmerman pursued Martin. We know Martin had no idea who this person was and tried to elude him. We know Zimmerman was armed and was tired of "all the assholes getting away". We know police told Zimmerman to back off. And we know Martin was walking back to the house he was staying in which was in the development.
> 
> The girlfriend's account is the most damaging. Both Zimmerman and  Martin are out of breathe before the altercation starts. They didn't get that way by Martin chasing Zimmerman that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.
> 
> *Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah *
> 
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
Click to expand...


They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> at no time did the police tell him to back off,,,
> 
> and TM could probably run like a rabbit if he was afraid but he didnt,,,he decide to confront Z as per the girlfriends statements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.
> 
> *Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah *
> 
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
Click to expand...




they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
Click to expand...


I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof of that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
Click to expand...



how do you know he was a coward???

he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he felt trapped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or maybe he wanted to kick some faggot ass,,,which is what his girlfriend alluded too,,,
> 
> no way in the world a short mexican could outrun a full grown black man
Click to expand...


Or it was like the coward said, ",these assholes always get away."  Why did he need to run, he had a right to stand his ground he wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.
> 
> *Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah *
> 
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
Click to expand...


As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.

*One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to. 

Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.

Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
Click to expand...


How many grown men has he chased around the neighborhood?  Neighborhood Watch rules state not to carry a gun, so he wasn't doing his job.  Dispatcher said he didn't need follow, but he did anyway.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he felt trapped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or maybe he wanted to kick some faggot ass,,,which is what his girlfriend alluded too,,,
> 
> no way in the world a short mexican could outrun a full grown black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it was like the coward said, ",these assholes always get away."  Why did he need to run, he had a right to stand his ground he wasn't doing anything wrong.
Click to expand...

well the very fact he was there says he was not a coward,,,

and if TM didnt do anything wrong then why didnt he call 911 instead of his girlfriend???


the cowards are the ones sitting in their house waiting for the government to protect them,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many grown men has he chased around the neighborhood?  Neighborhood Watch rules state not to carry a gun, so he wasn't doing his job.  Dispatcher said he didn't need follow, but he did anyway.
Click to expand...

well TM was a grown ass man,,,

and where does it say he cant carry???


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
Click to expand...

in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???

which one is it???


----------



## cwise76

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
Click to expand...

By suspicious I assume you mean black


----------



## progressive hunter

cwise76 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> following him is not the same as going after him,,,
> 
> travon was found to be the aggressor,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a black kid has no right to fear for his safety or defend himself..which is what cucks like you prefer.....
> 
> ...but i expect racists like yourself to think that....meanwhile, cowards like you think a black kid walking his dog in your neighborhood is a threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no finding that Señor Zimmerman attacked the Martin boy at all.    Personally, I think its disrespectful and racist for Martin to disrespect and attack a proud hispanic immigrant like Zimmerman who was just minding his own business.   When I was a kid, unlike Martin, I was taught to actually RESPECT adults, even if they were people of color and immigrants like Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now.... you’re just crazy.
> 
> Zimmerman followed Martin through the neighborhood, first by car, then by foot when he could no longer follow by car. We can debate the actions of those two forever, but classifying Zimmerman  as just “minding his own business” does nothing other than to expose you as a nutjob.
> 
> And Zimmerman was born in the U.S.. He is not an immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was a neighborhood watchman and well within his 'business' to report suspicious persons in the area....that is all he did...he observed and reported and was waiting for the police when he was attacked by trayvon....all this was proved in court....why didn't you watch the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By suspicious I assume you mean black
Click to expand...




only a racist assumes that,,,

ARE YOU A RACIST???


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
Click to expand...


What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
Click to expand...




STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,
Click to expand...


It's irrelevant. BOTH SIDES agree police told him not to pursue. Everyone agrees - except for you. LOL


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. BOTH SIDES agree police told him not to pursue. Everyone agrees - except for you. LOL
Click to expand...



then why wasnt he arrested for that???

it is against the law to not follow police instructions,,,at least thats what I've been told


----------



## Fang

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
> 
> 
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. BOTH SIDES agree police told him not to pursue. Everyone agrees - except for you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why wasnt he arrested for that???
> 
> it is against the law to not follow police instructions,,,at least thats what I've been told
Click to expand...


Because the prosecutor got caught up in all the media hype and race baiting and went for 2nd degree murder which they never had a prayer of proving. Based on the article I posted earlier, manslaughter was the best they could hope for.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. BOTH SIDES agree police told him not to pursue. Everyone agrees - except for you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why wasnt he arrested for that???
> 
> it is against the law to not follow police instructions,,,at least thats what I've been told
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the prosecutor got caught up in all the media hype and race baiting and went for 2nd degree murder which they never had a prayer of proving. Based on the article I posted earlier, manslaughter was the best they could hope for.
Click to expand...



hope doesnt mean its what happened,,,


----------



## Polishprince

Fang said:


> Because the prosecutor got caught up in all the media hype and race baiting and went for 2nd degree murder which they never had a prayer of proving. Based on the article I posted earlier, manslaughter was the best they could hope for.



That's a kind way of putting it, really.     In actuality, if the prosecutor had charged Z with manslaughter, his Leftist base would have burned the town down.   They would have considered such a move to be racist.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> compared to you I am brilliant,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, he was found not guilty because Florida law allows an individual to resort to deadly force against someone if they have a reasonable belief that person is trying to kill or gravely injure them.
> 
> And here’s the best part which also exposes how ignorant you are — the verdict speaks to Zimmerman defending what he believed was life threatening, it doesn’t reveal who started the physical altercation.
> 
> You really have no clue about any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was found not guilty (acquitted actually) because the incompetent prosecutor tried to prove 2nd degree. They couldn't prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt because this wasn't 2nd degree. Some legal experts have stated they should have started with manslaughter which was possibly obtainable.
> 
> Zimmerman verdict: Legal experts say prosecutors overreached
> 
> *The jury's verdict to acquit George Zimmerman in the shooting death of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, a case that became a referendum on race and gun laws for many across the nation, did not turn on how those issues played out in court, legal experts said Sunday.
> 
> Instead, they said, the acquittal can probably be blamed on mistakes by prosecutors in bringing a murder charge they could not prove.*
> .....
> 
> *Rose said prosecutors might have succeeded had they charged Zimmerman from the start with manslaughter or assault. "Then you would be arguing that he was a wannabe cop who stepped over the line and did something stupid. That is very different than trying to prove he stalked Trayvon Martin with an intent to harm him."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be merit to that, though probably not. And while I agree he was overcharged with 2nd murder, the jury could have found him guilty of manslaughter but chose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because it wasnt based on the evidence they saw that you didnt see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, can’t be that since I watched the trial and saw the same evidence they were presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you did,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> compared to you I am brilliant,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
Click to expand...



Your major cities aren't "too dark to see" ever , even at night.  If you want to go someplace which is "too dark to see" if you have to leave the city lights and go someplace like Potter County PA or the woods of West Virginia.   Between all of the street lights, house lights, car lights, never 100% dark


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> compared to you I am brilliant,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
Click to expand...




to dark to see is based on a persons POV,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. BOTH SIDES agree police told him not to pursue. Everyone agrees - except for you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why wasnt he arrested for that???
> 
> it is against the law to not follow police instructions,,,at least thats what I've been told
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the prosecutor got caught up in all the media hype and race baiting and went for 2nd degree murder which they never had a prayer of proving. Based on the article I posted earlier, manslaughter was the best they could hope for.
Click to expand...


There were no grounds for manslaughter either....so many thought just because Trayvon was black there must be something illegal about his death....the law is very clear on the justifiable use of deadly force in a self-defense case.  Z met all the qualifications for the justified use of deadly force.

The media driven desire to find Z guilty of something deluded many...most of them thinking Trayvon was that l2 yr. old..... of which the propaganda machines plastered the nation with --the picture of trayvon when he was l2 ...ridiculous...even obama was tricked....'oh if I had a son he would look like trayvon'....basing that statement on the picture of the l2 yr old...he like most thought that was how trayvon really looked when he met his fate.

Of course the bottom line it was huge effort to further the agenda of 'black victimhood'  enabled by naive white folk who buy into all that b.s.  Just a charade and nothing more....since then a lot of people have woken up to the fact of fake news and how the msm is saturated with it.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are kidding me? That's one of the main points of the whole ordeal. Zimmerman admits he's following Martin and police tell him to stop.
> 
> *Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance. ..fucking [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah *
> 
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
Click to expand...

So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.


----------



## Polishprince

MacTheKnife said:


> There were no grounds for manslaughter either....so many thought just because Trayvon was black there must be something illegal about his death....the law is very clear on the justifiable use of deadly force in a self-defense case.  Z met all the qualifications for the justified use of deadly force.
> 
> .




It was the Sacred Cow Status of the young black male in America that Z violated.      If you kill a young black male for ANY reason, you will face a cup of overwhelming grief from the liberal media, prosecutors and politicians.  Assumed guilty, just like if you killed cattle in the streets of Bombay.


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
> 
> 
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. BOTH SIDES agree police told him not to pursue. Everyone agrees - except for you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why wasnt he arrested for that???
> 
> it is against the law to not follow police instructions,,,at least thats what I've been told
Click to expand...


Another ignorant fool reveals his stupidity(not you the one above you)...unfriggin believable...well not really...most liberals fall into that category....o.k.  again.....how many times has this been revealed already?   Numerous but the ignorant never seem able of keeping up.

It is illegal not to follow police instructions.....however......Z was not given any police instructions....the dispatcher merely told Z....we do not need you to do that...meaning follow Trayvon....however the dispatcher had no authority to order Z to do anything...still yet he replied in the affirmative...o.k.  And stopped attempting to follow trayvon....all he did was walk a short ways in which Trayvon had run off to....ever tried to follow someone you cannot see?  Trayvon was out of sight....gone...it took him like 20 seconds to get to the house he was staying at.  All verified and testified to in Court.

Also...........Zimmermans lawyers and everyone else knew....it was the dispatcher who merely made a suggestion ...it is all on tape and has been posted on here.   Geez....what idiots.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
Click to expand...




Z wasn't knowingly putting himself in harm's way.   He left his SUV so he wouldn't be trapped inside.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no grounds for manslaughter either....so many thought just because Trayvon was black there must be something illegal about his death....the law is very clear on the justifiable use of deadly force in a self-defense case.  Z met all the qualifications for the justified use of deadly force.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Sacred Cow Status of the young black male in America that Z violated.      If you kill a young black male for ANY reason, you will face a cup of overwhelming grief from the liberal media, prosecutors and politicians.  Assumed guilty, just like if you killed cattle in the streets of Bombay.
Click to expand...


Exactly...that is why the police now steer clear of black areas as much as possible...they know if they have to shoot one ...even in self defense....they will spend a lot of time under investigations....it has gotten completely out of hand....the nation is being ripped apart by all these claims of racism....Lincoln foresaw it and that is why he wanted to ship them all back to where they came from.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, life experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
Click to expand...

No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z wasn't knowingly putting himself in harm's way.   He left his SUV so he wouldn't be trapped inside.
Click to expand...


hehheh  first i heard that one....anyhoweeee.....I agree he did not knowingly put himself in harms way....this was his neighborhood....how many of you think it would be reckless to walk around in your own neighborhood....plus Z had experience with these punks ....they always ran...now he probably realized there might be some risk...but he was not a fearful sort

But no....he was not concerned about being trapped in his vehicle...he got out to try and see if Trayvon was still hanging around or had actually left the scene and then to try and see a house number so he could tell the police who were on the way ....his exact location.  

None of this is that complicated....but with the media lying to folks a lot of coinfusion was generated.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not proof,,because my life experience says different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.
Click to expand...


Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?  

I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.

Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
Click to expand...


Lots of folks that try to help police put themselves in harms way....you talk like that is a crime...and being a coward you probably think it is against the law or at least should be....look this is a free country...if a citizen wants to help the police that is his perogative and if it means putting himself in harms way he is free to make that decision...what would you say about someone who rushes into a house on fire to save someone?   Would you also denigrate them for putting themselves in harms way?

As an American I find your attitude  cowardly and extremely nauseating.

Would you be offended If ask if you are a negro?


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your major cities aren't "too dark to see" ever , even at night.  If you want to go someplace which is "too dark to see" if you have to leave the city lights and go someplace like Potter County PA or the woods of West Virginia.   Between all of the street lights, house lights, car lights, never 100% dark
Click to expand...

Sanford, Florida is not a major city and there were no street lights behind the condos as there is no street there; which is why Zimmerman got out of his car to continue his pursuit on foot.

And worse for you, every eye witness who saw them fighting, said it was dark. At least one saying it was “pitch black.”

That would be Zimmerman following Trayvon into harm’s way, which police told him not to do.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Six words and three grammatical errors. Sure you are, uh-huh. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to dark to see is based on a persons POV,,,
Click to expand...

So is “very dark.” So what’s the difference between the two?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, even Zimmerman's Lawyers didn't dispute Zimmerman was told by police not to pursue. They argue once POLICE told him not to pursue, Zimmerman walked to his car.
> 
> *One of the prosecution's key arguments is that Mr. Zimmerman chose to follow Mr. Martin after a police dispatcher told him not to.
> 
> Defense lawyers say that once the police told Mr. Zimmerman not to follow Mr. Martin, he had turned around and was returning to his car. At that point, Mr. Martin confronted him, they maintain.
> 
> Key Disputes in the Zimmerman Trial*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in one sentence you say the police told him and another it was a dispatcher???
> 
> which one is it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? LMAO   I'm telling you a fact that Zimmerman's lawyers didn't dispute he was told by police not to pursue. That's all you need to know. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DOESNT MEAN DISPATCH ARE THE POLICE,,,cause they aint,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. BOTH SIDES agree police told him not to pursue. Everyone agrees - except for you. LOL
Click to expand...


I may have replied to this one .....anyhow ...you are absolutely wrong....it is all on tape and it has been posted on this thread.....Z never talked to the police until they arrived shortly after trayvon was killed....Z was communicating with a dispatcher who had no authroity to order him to do anything and even if she had tried to give him a order...he was not legally bound to follow it.

Anyhoweeee  .....this has been posted numerous times and verified....all the dispatcher said to Z about following trayon.........and I quote..........."We do not need you to do that"   got it.....merely a suggestion.

Still yet...Z replied in the affirmative....'OK" and stopped attempting to follow trayvon...you cannot follow someone whom you are unable to see...at most he was attempting to follow trayvon.....more of a search than anything...to see if trayvon was still hanging around or had left the scene entirely...which he had...ran to where he was staying with his father...a short 80 yds. away and it took him like 20 secs.  this all came out in court.


----------



## Fang

Polishprince said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the prosecutor got caught up in all the media hype and race baiting and went for 2nd degree murder which they never had a prayer of proving. Based on the article I posted earlier, manslaughter was the best they could hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a kind way of putting it, really.     In actuality, if the prosecutor had charged Z with manslaughter, his Leftist base would have burned the town down.   They would have considered such a move to be racist.
Click to expand...


I agree 100%. From the moment the charge of 2nd degree was made it was obvious the prosecution was appeasing a mob. Pretty sure I even argued back then to let them burn the town down. The law is the law and prosecution cannot be swayed by public opinion. It's no different than Marilyn Mosby in the Freddie Gray trial. She sounded more like a social justice warrior than a prosecutor armed with facts. Likewise, she failed to get a conviction.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> 
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to dark to see is based on a persons POV,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is “very dark.” So what’s the difference between the two?
Click to expand...




Fang said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the prosecutor got caught up in all the media hype and race baiting and went for 2nd degree murder which they never had a prayer of proving. Based on the article I posted earlier, manslaughter was the best they could hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a kind way of putting it, really.     In actuality, if the prosecutor had charged Z with manslaughter, his Leftist base would have burned the town down.   They would have considered such a move to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. From the moment the charge of 2nd degree was made it was obvious the prosecution was appeasing a mob. Pretty sure I even argued back then to let them burn the town down. The law is the law and prosecution cannot be swayed by public opinion. It's no different than Marilyn Mosby in the Freddie Gray trial. She sounded more like a social justice warrior than a prosecutor armed with facts. Likewise, she failed to get a conviction.
Click to expand...


True ....the most outrageous thing about this whole affair was how obama tried to prejudice the case against Z...by declaring if i had a son he would look like trayvon....there should have been a congressional hearing about that.


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to dark to see is based on a persons POV,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is “very dark.” So what’s the difference between the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the prosecutor got caught up in all the media hype and race baiting and went for 2nd degree murder which they never had a prayer of proving. Based on the article I posted earlier, manslaughter was the best they could hope for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a kind way of putting it, really.     In actuality, if the prosecutor had charged Z with manslaughter, his Leftist base would have burned the town down.   They would have considered such a move to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. From the moment the charge of 2nd degree was made it was obvious the prosecution was appeasing a mob. Pretty sure I even argued back then to let them burn the town down. The law is the law and prosecution cannot be swayed by public opinion. It's no different than Marilyn Mosby in the Freddie Gray trial. She sounded more like a social justice warrior than a prosecutor armed with facts. Likewise, she failed to get a conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True ....the most outrageous thing about this whole affair was how obama tried to prejudice the case against Z...by declaring if i had a son he would look like trayvon....there should have been a congressional hearing about that.
Click to expand...


I agree. That was a completely irresponsible statement by Obama. Zimmerman didn't have his trial yet. So that statement makes it even harder to find an unbiased jury. 

Second degree murder? NO WAY. Not even close. Manslaughter to some degree (Involuntary)? I think so, hence my stance here.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z wasn't knowingly putting himself in harm's way.   He left his SUV so he wouldn't be trapped inside.
Click to expand...

He was never trapped inside his vehicle. Had he felt that way, he could have simply driven off. Zimmerman fans say the dumbest shit, I tell ya.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z wasn't knowingly putting himself in harm's way.   He left his SUV so he wouldn't be trapped inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never trapped inside his vehicle. Had he felt that way, he could have simply driven off. Zimmerman fans say the dumbest shit, I tell ya.
Click to expand...


You do little better boyo.  hehheh


----------



## Fang

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z wasn't knowingly putting himself in harm's way.   He left his SUV so he wouldn't be trapped inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never trapped inside his vehicle. Had he felt that way, he could have simply driven off. Zimmerman fans say the dumbest shit, I tell ya.
Click to expand...


Trapped inside his vehicle? Huh? Where are they getting this stuff from? That's almost as good as Bootney Lee Famsworth telling us we obviously don't have martial arts training, therefore Zimmerman is not guilty. This is hysterical. LOL


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?
> 
> I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.
> 
> Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.
Click to expand...

LOL

I always get a good laugh when someone posts stupid shit while calling my post stupid.

A cop’s job is to go into harm’s way when needed. It’s also a cop’s job to apprehend criminals.

It’s NOT the job of members of a Neighborhood Watch to go into harm’s way and it’s NOT their job to apprehend criminals. Their job is to look out for suspicious activity and call 911 when they see it.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of folks that try to help police put themselves in harms way....you talk like that is a crime...and being a coward you probably think it is against the law or at least should be....look this is a free country...if a citizen wants to help the police that is his perogative and if it means putting himself in harms way he is free to make that decision...what would you say about someone who rushes into a house on fire to save someone?   Would you also denigrate them for putting themselves in harms way?
> 
> As an American I find your attitude  cowardly and extremely nauseating.
> 
> Would you be offended If ask if you are a negro?
Click to expand...

Then you should call your local police department and tell them they should change their protocols for Neighborhood Watch programs. Tell them they’re teaching people to be cowards.

But I recommend you make that call from someone else’s phone, not your own. I don’t think you want the police knowing what a complete moron you are.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z wasn't knowingly putting himself in harm's way.   He left his SUV so he wouldn't be trapped inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never trapped inside his vehicle. Had he felt that way, he could have simply driven off. Zimmerman fans say the dumbest shit, I tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do little better boyo.  hehheh
Click to expand...

I can always count on cons to resort to pre-K, _I know you are but what am I,_ retorts.


----------



## Faun

Fang said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z wasn't knowingly putting himself in harm's way.   He left his SUV so he wouldn't be trapped inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never trapped inside his vehicle. Had he felt that way, he could have simply driven off. Zimmerman fans say the dumbest shit, I tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trapped inside his vehicle? Huh? Where are they getting this stuff from? That's almost as good as Bootney Lee Famsworth telling us we obviously don't have martial arts training, therefore Zimmerman is not guilty. This is hysterical. LOL
Click to expand...

These freaks are nuts, in case you haven’t noticed. The place they get this shit from is their very own asses, where they simply make up anything they _think_ sounds good. About all they’re good for is the entertainment value they provide. That in itself keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?
> 
> I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.
> 
> Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I always get a good laugh when someone posts stupid shit while calling my post stupid.
> 
> A cop’s job is to go into harm’s way when needed. It’s also a cop’s job to apprehend criminals.
> 
> It’s NOT the job of members of a Neighborhood Watch to go into harm’s way and it’s NOT their job to apprehend criminals. Their job is to look out for suspicious activity and call 911 when they see it.
Click to expand...


First of all Zimmerman had no job per se....he was a volunteer ....any citizen has the right to arrest a criminal, any citizen(especially in his own neighborhood has the legal right to try and protect his neighbors by reporting suspicious behavior, any citizen has the right to follow a suspected criminal to try and aid the police...do not forget...the dispatcher axed Z which way was he(trayvon) going....

Anyhow Z was not attempting to arrest anyone....he never had...his sop was alway to  call the police when he saw someone suspicious which was what he did in this case....he got out of his vehicle to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did trayvon run off to....and the other question...what is your exact address...he could not see any house numbers ...so he went to a lighted area to get an address.

You are a cowardly idiot ....thankfully there are a lot of good citizens...unfortunately and obviously you are not one...you most likely being a negro and living in a hood somewhere subscribe to that slogan....'snitches get stitches'

Again what would you say about someone rushing into a burning home to save someone or even a cat or dog?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?
> 
> I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.
> 
> Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I always get a good laugh when someone posts stupid shit while calling my post stupid.
> 
> A cop’s job is to go into harm’s way when needed. It’s also a cop’s job to apprehend criminals.
> 
> It’s NOT the job of members of a Neighborhood Watch to go into harm’s way and it’s NOT their job to apprehend criminals. Their job is to look out for suspicious activity and call 911 when they see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Zimmerman had no job per se....he was a volunteer ....any citizen has the right to arrest a criminal, any citizen(especially in his own neighborhood has the legal right to try and protect his neighbors by reporting suspicious behavior, any citizen has the right to follow a suspected criminal to try and aid the police...do not forget...the dispatcher axed Z which way was he(trayvon) going....
> 
> Anyhow Z was not attempting to arrest anyone....he never had...his sop was alway to  call the police when he saw someone suspicious which was what he did in this case....he got out of his vehicle to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did trayvon run off to....and the other question...what is your exact address...he could not see any house numbers ...so he went to a lighted area to get an address.
> 
> You are a cowardly idiot ....thankfully there are a lot of good citizens...unfortunately and obviously you are not one...you most likely being a negro and living in a hood somewhere subscribe to that slogan....'snitches get stitches'
> 
> Again what would you say about someone rushing into a burning home to save someone or even a cat or dog?
Click to expand...

Imbecile, I never said Zimmerman tried to arrest Trayvon. And it matters not that his stint with Neighborhood Watch was on a volunteer basis as he was still trained for that position by police who instructed him to stay out of harm’s way. You know, what you idiotically refer to as the police training people to be cowards.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats all you have left is bullshit school teacher complaints,,,
> 
> and after all that a thug is dead and the world is a better place for it
> 
> 
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your major cities aren't "too dark to see" ever , even at night.  If you want to go someplace which is "too dark to see" if you have to leave the city lights and go someplace like Potter County PA or the woods of West Virginia.   Between all of the street lights, house lights, car lights, never 100% dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanford, Florida is not a major city and there were no street lights behind the condos as there is no street there; which is why Zimmerman got out of his car to continue his pursuit on foot.
> 
> And worse for you, every eye witness who saw them fighting, said it was dark. At least one saying it was “pitch black.”
> 
> That would be Zimmerman following Trayvon into harm’s way, which police told him not to do.
Click to expand...


Again you are are lying....Zimmerman had no communication with the police until they showed up after Trayvon was killed....

Z was talking to a dispatcher who had no legal authority to order him to do anything and he did not order him to do anything and even if he had...Z would not have been legally bound to follow the order.  The dispatcher merely made a suggestion that they did not need Z to follow the suspect...trayvon.

To be chrystal clear...............

1.  Following someone is not illegal /per se/ 

2.  Police dispatchers who speak with civilian callers on the phone are 
     not sworn law enforcement officers; they have no authority to issue 
     lawful police orders to civilians 

3.  Even sworn l.e.o. cannot order civilians not to do something that is 
     otherwise legal and that isn't interfering with a lawful police 
     operation 


Zimmerman was not "ordered" by the police not to follow Martin.  The 
race-obsessed anti-Zimmerman lynch mob needs to find something else.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your major cities aren't "too dark to see" ever , even at night.  If you want to go someplace which is "too dark to see" if you have to leave the city lights and go someplace like Potter County PA or the woods of West Virginia.   Between all of the street lights, house lights, car lights, never 100% dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanford, Florida is not a major city and there were no street lights behind the condos as there is no street there; which is why Zimmerman got out of his car to continue his pursuit on foot.
> 
> And worse for you, every eye witness who saw them fighting, said it was dark. At least one saying it was “pitch black.”
> 
> That would be Zimmerman following Trayvon into harm’s way, which police told him not to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are are lying....Zimmerman had no communication with the police until they showed up after Trayvon was killed....
> 
> Z was talking to a dispatcher who had no legal authority to order him to do anything and he did not order him to do anything and even if he had...Z would not have been legally bound to follow the order.  The dispatcher merely made a suggestion that they did not need Z to follow the suspect...trayvon.
> 
> To be chrystal clear...............
> 
> 1.  Following someone is not illegal /per se/
> 
> 2.  Police dispatchers who speak with civilian callers on the phone are
> not sworn law enforcement officers; they have no authority to issue
> lawful police orders to civilians
> 
> 3.  Even sworn l.e.o. cannot order civilians not to do something that is
> otherwise legal and that isn't interfering with a lawful police
> operation
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was not "ordered" by the police not to follow Martin.  The
> race-obsessed anti-Zimmerman lynch mob needs to find something else.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You are pathetically stupid. This is evident by you thinking I said he was in communication with the police that night before the shooting when I never said any such thing.

Like I said, you Zimmerman fanatics say the dumbest shit.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?
> 
> I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.
> 
> Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I always get a good laugh when someone posts stupid shit while calling my post stupid.
> 
> A cop’s job is to go into harm’s way when needed. It’s also a cop’s job to apprehend criminals.
> 
> It’s NOT the job of members of a Neighborhood Watch to go into harm’s way and it’s NOT their job to apprehend criminals. Their job is to look out for suspicious activity and call 911 when they see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Zimmerman had no job per se....he was a volunteer ....any citizen has the right to arrest a criminal, any citizen(especially in his own neighborhood has the legal right to try and protect his neighbors by reporting suspicious behavior, any citizen has the right to follow a suspected criminal to try and aid the police...do not forget...the dispatcher axed Z which way was he(trayvon) going....
> 
> Anyhow Z was not attempting to arrest anyone....he never had...his sop was alway to  call the police when he saw someone suspicious which was what he did in this case....he got out of his vehicle to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did trayvon run off to....and the other question...what is your exact address...he could not see any house numbers ...so he went to a lighted area to get an address.
> 
> You are a cowardly idiot ....thankfully there are a lot of good citizens...unfortunately and obviously you are not one...you most likely being a negro and living in a hood somewhere subscribe to that slogan....'snitches get stitches'
> 
> Again what would you say about someone rushing into a burning home to save someone or even a cat or dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I never said Zimmerman tried to arrest Trayvon. And it matters not that his stint with Neighborhood Watch was on a volunteer basis as he was still trained for that position by police who instructed him to stay out of harm’s way. You know, what you idiotically refer to as the police training people to be cowards.
Click to expand...


I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...do you have any proof of that or is that something you heard from cnn.

Such instruction as to stay out of harm's way is for the benefit of the trainee...it is not law...it is merely operational procedure...aka...stay safe...do not go and get yourself killed...that kind of thing.

You  may say Z used bad judgement by getting out of his vehicle....that is all you can say.....but did he?   It was his neighborhood....would you be afraid to walk around your own neighborhood...well since you may live in a ghetto it would be understandable for you to say that if that is the case.


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it shows your posts reveal you’re not as smart as you lie to yourself about.
> 
> You know, kind of like I demonstrate how dark it was by quoting a witness who was there who said it was very dark, and you’re such an idiot, you ask me 2 more times after that how I know it was dark.
> 
> You’re a flaming idiot who simply can’t admit that to himself. I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> they said it was to dark to see,,,not very dark,,,
> 
> 
> and besides I have the not guilty verdict to back me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh? And what does your brain tell you the difference is between “too dark to see” and “very dark?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your major cities aren't "too dark to see" ever , even at night.  If you want to go someplace which is "too dark to see" if you have to leave the city lights and go someplace like Potter County PA or the woods of West Virginia.   Between all of the street lights, house lights, car lights, never 100% dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanford, Florida is not a major city and there were no street lights behind the condos as there is no street there; which is why Zimmerman got out of his car to continue his pursuit on foot.
> 
> And worse for you, every eye witness who saw them fighting, said it was dark. At least one saying it was “pitch black.”
> 
> That would be Zimmerman following Trayvon into harm’s way, which police told him not to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are are lying....Zimmerman had no communication with the police until they showed up after Trayvon was killed....
> 
> Z was talking to a dispatcher who had no legal authority to order him to do anything and he did not order him to do anything and even if he had...Z would not have been legally bound to follow the order.  The dispatcher merely made a suggestion that they did not need Z to follow the suspect...trayvon.
> 
> To be chrystal clear...............
> 
> 1.  Following someone is not illegal /per se/
> 
> 2.  Police dispatchers who speak with civilian callers on the phone are
> not sworn law enforcement officers; they have no authority to issue
> lawful police orders to civilians
> 
> 3.  Even sworn l.e.o. cannot order civilians not to do something that is
> otherwise legal and that isn't interfering with a lawful police
> operation
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was not "ordered" by the police not to follow Martin.  The
> race-obsessed anti-Zimmerman lynch mob needs to find something else.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. This is not even disputed by Zimmerman's own defense team. The dispatcher is coordinating between the caller (Zimmerman) and police. This is why the lawyers did not dispute this. Zimmerman's lawyers even argue after being told by POLICE to return to his vehicle he did so.


----------



## Polishprince

Fang said:


> Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. .




no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Why do you refuse to answer the question.....................'how would you characterize someone who rushes into a burning building to save a person or a beloved pet'  ??????

I will not be waiting with bated breath.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

Polishprince said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
Click to expand...


You are correct it was a dispatcher who have no legal authority to order any citizen to do anything....yet time and again we see the accusation pop up that Z disobeyed a police order.


----------



## Fang

Polishprince said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
Click to expand...


Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
Click to expand...


You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)

It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
Click to expand...


Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
Click to expand...


here ya go boyo...............


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?
> 
> I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.
> 
> Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I always get a good laugh when someone posts stupid shit while calling my post stupid.
> 
> A cop’s job is to go into harm’s way when needed. It’s also a cop’s job to apprehend criminals.
> 
> It’s NOT the job of members of a Neighborhood Watch to go into harm’s way and it’s NOT their job to apprehend criminals. Their job is to look out for suspicious activity and call 911 when they see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Zimmerman had no job per se....he was a volunteer ....any citizen has the right to arrest a criminal, any citizen(especially in his own neighborhood has the legal right to try and protect his neighbors by reporting suspicious behavior, any citizen has the right to follow a suspected criminal to try and aid the police...do not forget...the dispatcher axed Z which way was he(trayvon) going....
> 
> Anyhow Z was not attempting to arrest anyone....he never had...his sop was alway to  call the police when he saw someone suspicious which was what he did in this case....he got out of his vehicle to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did trayvon run off to....and the other question...what is your exact address...he could not see any house numbers ...so he went to a lighted area to get an address.
> 
> You are a cowardly idiot ....thankfully there are a lot of good citizens...unfortunately and obviously you are not one...you most likely being a negro and living in a hood somewhere subscribe to that slogan....'snitches get stitches'
> 
> Again what would you say about someone rushing into a burning home to save someone or even a cat or dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I never said Zimmerman tried to arrest Trayvon. And it matters not that his stint with Neighborhood Watch was on a volunteer basis as he was still trained for that position by police who instructed him to stay out of harm’s way. You know, what you idiotically refer to as the police training people to be cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...do you have any proof of that or is that something you heard from cnn.
> 
> Such instruction as to stay out of harm's way is for the benefit of the trainee...it is not law...it is merely operational procedure...aka...stay safe...do not go and get yourself killed...that kind of thing.
> 
> You  may say Z used bad judgement by getting out of his vehicle....that is all you can say.....but did he?   It was his neighborhood....would you be afraid to walk around your own neighborhood...well since you may live in a ghetto it would be understandable for you to say that if that is the case.
Click to expand...

_*”I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...”*_

All people who join a Neighborhood Watch program are trained by their local police department on what their role is in participating; and that includes, and stresses, on the safety of the members’s participation. Members are trained to stay out of harm’s way. They can follow a suspect only if it’s at a safe distance. And it has nothing to do with legalities as in a case like this, while it’s legal for folks like Zimmerman to put himself into harm’s way, he was instructed not to. Here is the woman from the Sanford Police Department who trained Zimmerman...


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Why do you refuse to answer the question.....................'how would you characterize someone who rushes into a burning building to save a person or a beloved pet'  ??????
> 
> I will not be waiting with bated breath.  hehheh


You run in and save them because their life is in immediate danger. No one’s life was in immediate danger by Trayvon Martin returning to his residence from a convenience store with an iced tea and a bag of skittles.

Can you possibly be any less retarded than to compare that with a person trapped inside a burning building??


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question.....................'how would you characterize someone who rushes into a burning building to save a person or a beloved pet'  ??????
> 
> I will not be waiting with bated breath.  hehheh
> 
> 
> 
> You run in and save them because their life is in immediate danger. No one’s life was in immediate danger by Trayvon Martin returning to his residence from a convenience store with an iced tea and a bag of skittles.
> 
> Can you possibly be any less retarded than to compare that with a person trapped inside a burning building??
Click to expand...


Lookie here bubba............when you have an illusive figure lurking in a housing area on a dark and rainy night with a hoodie on to cover his face....who knows what he is up to or what he is capable of?

....lots of possibilities....including burglary, rape or even murder....thus you are trying to prejudge a situation using hindsight aka knowledge that only came available after the incident was over...not  understanding this incident with trayvon could have turned out different if trayvon had not been interrupted by George.....as in  George may have interrupted something  of a criminal nature Trayvon was planning to do.

Z did not know who trayvon was...he did not know what he was up to...he did not know what he was capable of...all he knew  was that trayvon looked suspicious.......thus his call to the police.

Say George had ignored the suspicious person ....continued on to Target to buy some groceries then came back home went to sleep and when he woke up the next morning and turned on the news there was a report about his neighborhood...someone in the night had broke in raped and murdered a woman...how do you think George would have felt?...how if it had been you who ignored the suspicious person....would you have felt?

Are you too much of a simpleton to grasp all that?   Me thinks so.

In hindsight we know George put himself in harms way....but we forget ....this was George's neighborhood he lived there and he had seen suspicious punks lurking in the area before and called the police...this was nothing new for George.  Thus I doubt if he  thought at the time that he was in much danger....the punks always ran like cowards do.

Unfortunately for George the punk decided to attack George....this was completely unexpected.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a dumbass you cant read your own post,,,
> 
> 
> dispatch is not the police,,,,
> 
> 
> youre obvious delusions clearly make you unqualified to comment on anything but lego movies,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
Click to expand...

your opinion is noted and rejected because its a dumbass opinion,,,


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman was told by police not to follow. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
Click to expand...


That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
Click to expand...


* What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin.*

Followed the shit out of him.

*This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. *

Why is self-defense manslaughter?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, Z was told by a Police Dispatcher on the phone that they didn't need him to follow the perp.   Not the police, and not an order to not follow.  In any event, the no-limit N-word had already disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
Click to expand...



*Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*


manslaughter
'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.

What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?

We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.

What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.

Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.

The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.

Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?
> 
> I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.
> 
> Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I always get a good laugh when someone posts stupid shit while calling my post stupid.
> 
> A cop’s job is to go into harm’s way when needed. It’s also a cop’s job to apprehend criminals.
> 
> It’s NOT the job of members of a Neighborhood Watch to go into harm’s way and it’s NOT their job to apprehend criminals. Their job is to look out for suspicious activity and call 911 when they see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Zimmerman had no job per se....he was a volunteer ....any citizen has the right to arrest a criminal, any citizen(especially in his own neighborhood has the legal right to try and protect his neighbors by reporting suspicious behavior, any citizen has the right to follow a suspected criminal to try and aid the police...do not forget...the dispatcher axed Z which way was he(trayvon) going....
> 
> Anyhow Z was not attempting to arrest anyone....he never had...his sop was alway to  call the police when he saw someone suspicious which was what he did in this case....he got out of his vehicle to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did trayvon run off to....and the other question...what is your exact address...he could not see any house numbers ...so he went to a lighted area to get an address.
> 
> You are a cowardly idiot ....thankfully there are a lot of good citizens...unfortunately and obviously you are not one...you most likely being a negro and living in a hood somewhere subscribe to that slogan....'snitches get stitches'
> 
> Again what would you say about someone rushing into a burning home to save someone or even a cat or dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I never said Zimmerman tried to arrest Trayvon. And it matters not that his stint with Neighborhood Watch was on a volunteer basis as he was still trained for that position by police who instructed him to stay out of harm’s way. You know, what you idiotically refer to as the police training people to be cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...do you have any proof of that or is that something you heard from cnn.
> 
> Such instruction as to stay out of harm's way is for the benefit of the trainee...it is not law...it is merely operational procedure...aka...stay safe...do not go and get yourself killed...that kind of thing.
> 
> You  may say Z used bad judgement by getting out of his vehicle....that is all you can say.....but did he?   It was his neighborhood....would you be afraid to walk around your own neighborhood...well since you may live in a ghetto it would be understandable for you to say that if that is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...”*_
> 
> All people who join a Neighborhood Watch program are trained by their local police department on what their role is in participating; and that includes, and stresses, on the safety of the members’s participation. Members are trained to stay out of harm’s way. They can follow a suspect only if it’s at a safe distance. And it has nothing to do with legalities as in a case like this, while it’s legal for folks like Zimmerman to put himself into harm’s way, he was instructed not to. Here is the woman from the Sanford Police Department who trained Zimmerman...
Click to expand...


Excellent video and everyone should watch it that has any interest in the Zimmerman case....even you.

It makes no mention of any training Z received...not it that makes any difference....thus I stand by my statement I have seen no evidence he received any training.

The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures ...that is not what I or most would call 'training'...that was just information put out.  Something that is sometimes read or not...and even if read probably forgotten quickly.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please why do you think these young boys on the street are so bold, if most of them didn't have a gun they would run like a kicked dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we arent talking about street thugs,,,and
> 
> 
> do you read you comments before posting???
> you should,,,
> 
> TM didnt have a gun and didnt run away,,,instead he turned and confronted Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, my point was that the coward had the gun which was Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know he was a coward???
> 
> he was out there doing his job which kinda proves otherwise,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he wasn’t doing his job. His job was to stay out of harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous....Yes...I say a...........ridiculously stupid post.  Would you say the same about cops, the military?   Anyone trying to catch a criminal or to help the police apprehend a criminal?
Click to expand...


First of all dumbass this kid wasn't a criminal and this coward wasn't no damn cop.



> I hope you are not white...that would be very embarassing.



Of course not, only a racist idiot would post some bullshit like that. 



> Anyhow....what Z was doing was being a good citizen and neighbor....I pity your neighbors.



I don't have neighbors who chase teenagers around the neighborhood with a gun because they are walking down the street talking on their cellphone.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question.....................'how would you characterize someone who rushes into a burning building to save a person or a beloved pet'  ??????
> 
> I will not be waiting with bated breath.  hehheh
> 
> 
> 
> You run in and save them because their life is in immediate danger. No one’s life was in immediate danger by Trayvon Martin returning to his residence from a convenience store with an iced tea and a bag of skittles.
> 
> Can you possibly be any less retarded than to compare that with a person trapped inside a burning building??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookie here bubba............when you have an illusive figure lurking in a housing area on a dark and rainy night with a hoodie on to cover his face....who knows what he is up to or what he is capable of?
> 
> ....lots of possibilities....including burglary, rape or even murder....thus you are trying to prejudge a situation using hindsight aka knowledge that only came available after the incident was over...not  understanding this incident with trayvon could have turned out different if trayvon had not been interrupted by George.....as in  George may have interrupted something  of a criminal nature Trayvon was planning to do.
> 
> Z did not know who trayvon was...he did not know what he was up to...he did not know what he was capable of...all he knew  was that trayvon looked suspicious.......thus his call to the police.
> 
> Say George had ignored the suspicious person ....continued on to Target to buy some groceries then came back home went to sleep and when he woke up the next morning and turned on the news there was a report about his neighborhood...someone in the night had broke in raped and murdered a woman...how do you think George would have felt?...how if it had been you who ignored the suspicious person....would you have felt?
> 
> Are you too much of a simpleton to grasp all that?   Me thinks so.
> 
> In hindsight we know George put himself in harms way....but we forget ....this was George's neighborhood he lived there and he had seen suspicious punks lurking in the area before and called the police...this was nothing new for George.  Thus I doubt if he  thought at the time that he was in much danger....the punks always ran like cowards do.
> 
> Unfortunately for George the punk decided to attack George....this was completely unexpected.
Click to expand...

Wrong, you do what the police instruct you to do. And Zimmerman was trained to not do what he did.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. The dispatcher is in communication with police and Zimmerman constantly relaying information. It was never in doubt that Zimmerman was told not to pursue Martin. Go read all the material on the case and get back to us. This is embarrassing for you.
> 
> *Dispatchers* are communications personnel responsible for receiving and transmitting pure and reliable messages, tracking vehicles and equipment, and recording other important information.[1] A number of organizations, including *police* and fire departments, emergency medical services, motorcycle couriers, taxicab providers, trucking companies, railroads, and public utility companies, *use dispatchers to relay information and coordinate their operations*. Essentially, the dispatcher is the "conductor" of the force, and is responsible for the direction of all units within it.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they still are not the police and have no authority as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are coordinating operations for the police and they understand what Zimmerman should and should not be doing. Why would the dispatcher say "*WE*" don't need yo to do that? Who is we? smh  Ridiculous. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they still are not the police and have no authority as such,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Zimmerman was already told by the police not to put himself in harm’s way when he was trained for the Neighborhood Watch program. Wandering off into a dark area to trail a suspect was the very definition of putting himself into harm’s way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion is noted and rejected because its a dumbass opinion,,,
Click to expand...

Slobbers an idiot who thinks chasing after a suspicious stranger into the dark isn’t putting himself in harm’s way.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin.*
> 
> Followed the shit out of him.
> 
> *This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. *
> 
> Why is self-defense manslaughter?
Click to expand...

Why should it be self defense if... let’s say, for argument’s sake, Travyon was defending himself from a stranger who was after him for no good apparent reason?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are dense! We've been through this. smh lol  It's irrelevant because Zimmerman's lawyers concede he was told by police not to pursue. The dispatcher coordinates instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
Click to expand...

Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin.*
> 
> Followed the shit out of him.
> 
> *This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. *
> 
> Why is self-defense manslaughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should it be self defense if... let’s say, for argument’s sake, Travyon was defending himself from a stranger who was after him for no good apparent reason?
Click to expand...


* Travyon was defending himself from a stranger who was after him for no good apparent reason? *

Being followed for no good reason isn't a defense for beating someone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
Click to expand...


So what?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I always get a good laugh when someone posts stupid shit while calling my post stupid.
> 
> A cop’s job is to go into harm’s way when needed. It’s also a cop’s job to apprehend criminals.
> 
> It’s NOT the job of members of a Neighborhood Watch to go into harm’s way and it’s NOT their job to apprehend criminals. Their job is to look out for suspicious activity and call 911 when they see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Zimmerman had no job per se....he was a volunteer ....any citizen has the right to arrest a criminal, any citizen(especially in his own neighborhood has the legal right to try and protect his neighbors by reporting suspicious behavior, any citizen has the right to follow a suspected criminal to try and aid the police...do not forget...the dispatcher axed Z which way was he(trayvon) going....
> 
> Anyhow Z was not attempting to arrest anyone....he never had...his sop was alway to  call the police when he saw someone suspicious which was what he did in this case....he got out of his vehicle to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did trayvon run off to....and the other question...what is your exact address...he could not see any house numbers ...so he went to a lighted area to get an address.
> 
> You are a cowardly idiot ....thankfully there are a lot of good citizens...unfortunately and obviously you are not one...you most likely being a negro and living in a hood somewhere subscribe to that slogan....'snitches get stitches'
> 
> Again what would you say about someone rushing into a burning home to save someone or even a cat or dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I never said Zimmerman tried to arrest Trayvon. And it matters not that his stint with Neighborhood Watch was on a volunteer basis as he was still trained for that position by police who instructed him to stay out of harm’s way. You know, what you idiotically refer to as the police training people to be cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...do you have any proof of that or is that something you heard from cnn.
> 
> Such instruction as to stay out of harm's way is for the benefit of the trainee...it is not law...it is merely operational procedure...aka...stay safe...do not go and get yourself killed...that kind of thing.
> 
> You  may say Z used bad judgement by getting out of his vehicle....that is all you can say.....but did he?   It was his neighborhood....would you be afraid to walk around your own neighborhood...well since you may live in a ghetto it would be understandable for you to say that if that is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...”*_
> 
> All people who join a Neighborhood Watch program are trained by their local police department on what their role is in participating; and that includes, and stresses, on the safety of the members’s participation. Members are trained to stay out of harm’s way. They can follow a suspect only if it’s at a safe distance. And it has nothing to do with legalities as in a case like this, while it’s legal for folks like Zimmerman to put himself into harm’s way, he was instructed not to. Here is the woman from the Sanford Police Department who trained Zimmerman...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent video and everyone should watch it that has any interest in the Zimmerman case....even you.
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received...not it that makes any difference....thus I stand by my statement I have seen no evidence he received any training.
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures ...that is not what I or most would call 'training'...that was just information put out.  Something that is sometimes read or not...and even if read probably forgotten quickly.
Click to expand...

I’m glad you liked that video. How far into it were you able to watch though with your feeble brain?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Zimmerman had no job per se....he was a volunteer ....any citizen has the right to arrest a criminal, any citizen(especially in his own neighborhood has the legal right to try and protect his neighbors by reporting suspicious behavior, any citizen has the right to follow a suspected criminal to try and aid the police...do not forget...the dispatcher axed Z which way was he(trayvon) going....
> 
> Anyhow Z was not attempting to arrest anyone....he never had...his sop was alway to  call the police when he saw someone suspicious which was what he did in this case....he got out of his vehicle to try and answer the dispatchers question of which way did trayvon run off to....and the other question...what is your exact address...he could not see any house numbers ...so he went to a lighted area to get an address.
> 
> You are a cowardly idiot ....thankfully there are a lot of good citizens...unfortunately and obviously you are not one...you most likely being a negro and living in a hood somewhere subscribe to that slogan....'snitches get stitches'
> 
> Again what would you say about someone rushing into a burning home to save someone or even a cat or dog?
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, I never said Zimmerman tried to arrest Trayvon. And it matters not that his stint with Neighborhood Watch was on a volunteer basis as he was still trained for that position by police who instructed him to stay out of harm’s way. You know, what you idiotically refer to as the police training people to be cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...do you have any proof of that or is that something you heard from cnn.
> 
> Such instruction as to stay out of harm's way is for the benefit of the trainee...it is not law...it is merely operational procedure...aka...stay safe...do not go and get yourself killed...that kind of thing.
> 
> You  may say Z used bad judgement by getting out of his vehicle....that is all you can say.....but did he?   It was his neighborhood....would you be afraid to walk around your own neighborhood...well since you may live in a ghetto it would be understandable for you to say that if that is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...”*_
> 
> All people who join a Neighborhood Watch program are trained by their local police department on what their role is in participating; and that includes, and stresses, on the safety of the members’s participation. Members are trained to stay out of harm’s way. They can follow a suspect only if it’s at a safe distance. And it has nothing to do with legalities as in a case like this, while it’s legal for folks like Zimmerman to put himself into harm’s way, he was instructed not to. Here is the woman from the Sanford Police Department who trained Zimmerman...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent video and everyone should watch it that has any interest in the Zimmerman case....even you.
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received...not it that makes any difference....thus I stand by my statement I have seen no evidence he received any training.
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures ...that is not what I or most would call 'training'...that was just information put out.  Something that is sometimes read or not...and even if read probably forgotten quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you liked that video. How far into it were you able to watch though with your feeble brain?
Click to expand...



I watched the whole thing....particuarly liked how it showed Z was a concerned citizen devoted to helping his troubled complex and how well he worked with the police.  

Very admirable.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, I never said Zimmerman tried to arrest Trayvon. And it matters not that his stint with Neighborhood Watch was on a volunteer basis as he was still trained for that position by police who instructed him to stay out of harm’s way. You know, what you idiotically refer to as the police training people to be cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...do you have any proof of that or is that something you heard from cnn.
> 
> Such instruction as to stay out of harm's way is for the benefit of the trainee...it is not law...it is merely operational procedure...aka...stay safe...do not go and get yourself killed...that kind of thing.
> 
> You  may say Z used bad judgement by getting out of his vehicle....that is all you can say.....but did he?   It was his neighborhood....would you be afraid to walk around your own neighborhood...well since you may live in a ghetto it would be understandable for you to say that if that is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...”*_
> 
> All people who join a Neighborhood Watch program are trained by their local police department on what their role is in participating; and that includes, and stresses, on the safety of the members’s participation. Members are trained to stay out of harm’s way. They can follow a suspect only if it’s at a safe distance. And it has nothing to do with legalities as in a case like this, while it’s legal for folks like Zimmerman to put himself into harm’s way, he was instructed not to. Here is the woman from the Sanford Police Department who trained Zimmerman...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent video and everyone should watch it that has any interest in the Zimmerman case....even you.
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received...not it that makes any difference....thus I stand by my statement I have seen no evidence he received any training.
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures ...that is not what I or most would call 'training'...that was just information put out.  Something that is sometimes read or not...and even if read probably forgotten quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you liked that video. How far into it were you able to watch though with your feeble brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole thing....particuarly liked how it showed Z was a concerned citizen devoted to helping his troubled complex and how well he worked with the police.
> 
> Very admirable.
Click to expand...

Well then there is no more proof needed that you are completely brain-dead. 

You said...


MacTheKnife said:


> It makes no mention of any training Z received


But at 6:15, she discusses how she personally trained him...

Q: And when was it approximately that you first had that phone call, that first contact from the defendant?

WD: Sometime in August ... I don't remember the exact date.

Q: August of 2011?

WD: Yes.

Q: And then, *did that lead you to do a startup presentation in that community*?

WD: *Yes*, we had several ... a few phone calls between then .... to the presentation, trying to schedule a date.

Q: That is you and the defendant?

WD: Yes.

Q: And as a result of that, was a presentation meeting scheduled?

WD: Yes.

Q: And what was the date of that meeting?

WD: September 22nd, I believe ... of 2011.

Q: *And where was that meeting held?*

WD: It was at the clubhouse *at the Retreat* at Twin Lakes.

Q: And what time of day or night would that have been?

WD: Probably about 7pm.

Q: *And was the defendant himself present for that meeting?*

WD: *Yes.*

Q: Did you speak with the defendant at that meeting?

WD: Yes​
So despite her saying she personally gave Zimmerman (along with the others present), a presentation; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.

And you said...


MacTheKnife said:


> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures


But starting at around the 4 minute mark, Wendy Dorival went on to explain she gave a presentation which included oral and written instructions, along with a Power Point presentation, along with uniformed policemen, along with addressing questions and answers.

So despite her saying the presentation was oral and written and electronic; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.

And because he was in a lead position as coordinator of that Neighborhood Watch, Wendy Dorival also stated she additionally gave Zimmerman a copy of the Neighborhood Watch manual which covered everything. That would include this gem  @4:44 you also somehow missed because you're brain-dead...

Q: Do you address specifically what a Neighborhood Watch person is to do if they see someone acting suspicious?

WD: Yes I do.

Q: And what is that?

WD: If someone is acting suspicious, you call the 911 non-emergency dispatch.

Q: Do you tell them to do anything else at that point?

WD: No. They're the eyes and ears.

Q: In that instruction, is that also part of the written materials?

WD: Yes

Q: *What do you tell volunteers* *about following someone* they believe might be involved in criminal behavior?

WD: *We tell them, you don't do that.* That's the job of law enforcement.​


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
Click to expand...


You  have no proof he did not.


----------



## MacTheKnife

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof was on the state.  They failed.
> 
> Next............someone ....somewhat intelligent...puhleeeze
Click to expand...


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Anyone and everyone with much of a connection or knowledge of the incident knows it was a dispatcher who suggested to George...they did not need him to follow the suspect (trayvon)
> 
> It was recorded...would you like for me to play the tape for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin.*
> 
> Followed the shit out of him.
> 
> *This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. *
> 
> Why is self-defense manslaughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should it be self defense if... let’s say, for argument’s sake, Travyon was defending himself from a stranger who was after him for no good apparent reason?
Click to expand...


For George it was a matter of life and death or serious bodily injury....simple as that.

O.K. Let us look at it from Trayvon's viewpoint which of course is not possible...unless one is a Negro....they think differently than most of us.

But let us give it a try anyhow............O.K. I will try to think like Trayvon  hehheh..........me oh myo what a beautiful day I got mah skittles skippy do la and my g/f on the phone oh happy days.

Heading back home but first I gotta check out da complex...let me lollygag around a bit...........well its a dark and rainy night prob not much  to see hmmmmmmmmmmm  let me look in some windows might get lucky and see sumptin ..


Irregardless........There was no one after Trayvon.....but I suppose it is possible he might have thought that....ok what would anyone do ...black or white.....if you thought someone was 'after you' whatever that means.

He had a phone ....just like George he had a phone and I am pretty sure he knows or knew what 911 stands for...but of course being a young black stud hung up on his machismo and martial arts proficiency not something he was likely to do.  

Actually he did the best possible thing he could have done....he ran home.  That should have  been the end of story.......but wait...he did not stay there.?????

If he really thought someone was after him...it made no sense for him to back track and confront George.

For Trayvon it all comes down to 2 scenarios ....he either ran home and left or he did not go home at all.

His so called g/f testified in court that he told her on the phone he had gone home and completely eluded George.  

But say he was lying to her and did not go home....why would he not go home...20 seconds away....like around 80 yards from where he took off and started running.

Some have said he was afraid George would follow him home.  But he had completely eluded George...there was no way for George to follow him home.

But if he did not go home...then he certainly remained in the complex....why?   If he was so fearful of George following him home he could have run off to somewhere else for a couple of hours....apparantly he did not mind being out in the rain.

Either way if never went home he stayed on the complex grounds for some reason...or if he went home initially he back tracked for some reason.

There was no good reason for him not to go home and there was no good reason for him to backtrack and confront George if he went home like he told his g/f...either way Trayvon obviously has a motive that is not good.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Is this thread STILL going?

Jesus.

Let me help put this thread out of its misery.

Trayvon was a sweet innocent little boy, not even close to manhood.  He was just minding his own business, singing children's songs as he merrily skipped his way home from an innocent trip to the corner store as a favor to a neighbor.  

George Zimmerman is an evil piece of shit who murdered innocent little Tray because he was black, and Zimmerman hates all black people and is the side bitch of Lucifer.

It's just too bad that evil Zimmerman gets to laugh his not-guilty ass off as he walks around free as a bird while poor little Tray's bullet-hole-riddled, smoked, rotting, worm-ridden carcass is sinking away in a 6-foot hole.  What a terrible outcome. Is there no justice in the world?

 I am sad that Tray got smoked and is now worm food.  He deserved better, but alas...white privilege (except Zimmerman ain't white).


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MacTheKnife said:


> For George it was a matter of life and death or serious bodily injury....simple as that.


BULLSHIT!!!

George found the smallest, youngest black kid he could find and MOWED HIS ASS DOWN IN COLD BLOOD!!!

White people should all be executed.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...do you have any proof of that or is that something you heard from cnn.
> 
> Such instruction as to stay out of harm's way is for the benefit of the trainee...it is not law...it is merely operational procedure...aka...stay safe...do not go and get yourself killed...that kind of thing.
> 
> You  may say Z used bad judgement by getting out of his vehicle....that is all you can say.....but did he?   It was his neighborhood....would you be afraid to walk around your own neighborhood...well since you may live in a ghetto it would be understandable for you to say that if that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> _*”I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...”*_
> 
> All people who join a Neighborhood Watch program are trained by their local police department on what their role is in participating; and that includes, and stresses, on the safety of the members’s participation. Members are trained to stay out of harm’s way. They can follow a suspect only if it’s at a safe distance. And it has nothing to do with legalities as in a case like this, while it’s legal for folks like Zimmerman to put himself into harm’s way, he was instructed not to. Here is the woman from the Sanford Police Department who trained Zimmerman...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent video and everyone should watch it that has any interest in the Zimmerman case....even you.
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received...not it that makes any difference....thus I stand by my statement I have seen no evidence he received any training.
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures ...that is not what I or most would call 'training'...that was just information put out.  Something that is sometimes read or not...and even if read probably forgotten quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you liked that video. How far into it were you able to watch though with your feeble brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole thing....particuarly liked how it showed Z was a concerned citizen devoted to helping his troubled complex and how well he worked with the police.
> 
> Very admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then there is no more proof needed that you are completely brain-dead.
> 
> You said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But at 6:15, she discusses how she personally trained him...
> 
> Q: And when was it approximately that you first had that phone call, that first contact from the defendant?
> 
> WD: Sometime in August ... I don't remember the exact date.
> 
> Q: August of 2011?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And then, *did that lead you to do a startup presentation in that community*?
> 
> WD: *Yes*, we had several ... a few phone calls between then .... to the presentation, trying to schedule a date.
> 
> Q: That is you and the defendant?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And as a result of that, was a presentation meeting scheduled?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And what was the date of that meeting?
> 
> WD: September 22nd, I believe ... of 2011.
> 
> Q: *And where was that meeting held?*
> 
> WD: It was at the clubhouse *at the Retreat* at Twin Lakes.
> 
> Q: And what time of day or night would that have been?
> 
> WD: Probably about 7pm.
> 
> Q: *And was the defendant himself present for that meeting?*
> 
> WD: *Yes.*
> 
> Q: Did you speak with the defendant at that meeting?
> 
> WD: Yes​
> So despite her saying she personally gave Zimmerman (along with the others present), a presentation; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And you said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But starting at around the 4 minute mark, Wendy Dorival went on to explain she gave a presentation which included oral and written instructions, along with a Power Point presentation, along with uniformed policemen, along with addressing questions and answers.
> 
> So despite her saying the presentation was oral and written and electronic; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And because he was in a lead position as coordinator of that Neighborhood Watch, Wendy Dorival also stated she additionally gave Zimmerman a copy of the Neighborhood Watch manual which covered everything. That would include this gem  @4:44 you also somehow missed because you're brain-dead...
> 
> Q: Do you address specifically what a Neighborhood Watch person is to do if they see someone acting suspicious?
> 
> WD: Yes I do.
> 
> Q: And what is that?
> 
> WD: If someone is acting suspicious, you call the 911 non-emergency dispatch.
> 
> Q: Do you tell them to do anything else at that point?
> 
> WD: No. They're the eyes and ears.
> 
> Q: In that instruction, is that also part of the written materials?
> 
> WD: Yes
> 
> Q: *What do you tell volunteers* *about following someone* they believe might be involved in criminal behavior?
> 
> WD: *We tell them, you don't do that.* That's the job of law enforcement.​
Click to expand...


Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.

No where in that video did she say she trained George.

She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.


*training*
 (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
_n_
*1.
a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.

No none of that for George.

Like in the police academy that is training.

The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.

Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.

You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.

Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.

But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.

From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
Click to expand...

Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.

Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
Click to expand...



Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.

Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.

Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.

Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*”I am not absolutely sure but I do not think Z received any training...”*_
> 
> All people who join a Neighborhood Watch program are trained by their local police department on what their role is in participating; and that includes, and stresses, on the safety of the members’s participation. Members are trained to stay out of harm’s way. They can follow a suspect only if it’s at a safe distance. And it has nothing to do with legalities as in a case like this, while it’s legal for folks like Zimmerman to put himself into harm’s way, he was instructed not to. Here is the woman from the Sanford Police Department who trained Zimmerman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent video and everyone should watch it that has any interest in the Zimmerman case....even you.
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received...not it that makes any difference....thus I stand by my statement I have seen no evidence he received any training.
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures ...that is not what I or most would call 'training'...that was just information put out.  Something that is sometimes read or not...and even if read probably forgotten quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you liked that video. How far into it were you able to watch though with your feeble brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole thing....particuarly liked how it showed Z was a concerned citizen devoted to helping his troubled complex and how well he worked with the police.
> 
> Very admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then there is no more proof needed that you are completely brain-dead.
> 
> You said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But at 6:15, she discusses how she personally trained him...
> 
> Q: And when was it approximately that you first had that phone call, that first contact from the defendant?
> 
> WD: Sometime in August ... I don't remember the exact date.
> 
> Q: August of 2011?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And then, *did that lead you to do a startup presentation in that community*?
> 
> WD: *Yes*, we had several ... a few phone calls between then .... to the presentation, trying to schedule a date.
> 
> Q: That is you and the defendant?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And as a result of that, was a presentation meeting scheduled?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And what was the date of that meeting?
> 
> WD: September 22nd, I believe ... of 2011.
> 
> Q: *And where was that meeting held?*
> 
> WD: It was at the clubhouse *at the Retreat* at Twin Lakes.
> 
> Q: And what time of day or night would that have been?
> 
> WD: Probably about 7pm.
> 
> Q: *And was the defendant himself present for that meeting?*
> 
> WD: *Yes.*
> 
> Q: Did you speak with the defendant at that meeting?
> 
> WD: Yes​
> So despite her saying she personally gave Zimmerman (along with the others present), a presentation; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And you said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But starting at around the 4 minute mark, Wendy Dorival went on to explain she gave a presentation which included oral and written instructions, along with a Power Point presentation, along with uniformed policemen, along with addressing questions and answers.
> 
> So despite her saying the presentation was oral and written and electronic; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And because he was in a lead position as coordinator of that Neighborhood Watch, Wendy Dorival also stated she additionally gave Zimmerman a copy of the Neighborhood Watch manual which covered everything. That would include this gem  @4:44 you also somehow missed because you're brain-dead...
> 
> Q: Do you address specifically what a Neighborhood Watch person is to do if they see someone acting suspicious?
> 
> WD: Yes I do.
> 
> Q: And what is that?
> 
> WD: If someone is acting suspicious, you call the 911 non-emergency dispatch.
> 
> Q: Do you tell them to do anything else at that point?
> 
> WD: No. They're the eyes and ears.
> 
> Q: In that instruction, is that also part of the written materials?
> 
> WD: Yes
> 
> Q: *What do you tell volunteers* *about following someone* they believe might be involved in criminal behavior?
> 
> WD: *We tell them, you don't do that.* That's the job of law enforcement.​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.
> 
> No where in that video did she say she trained George.
> 
> She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.
> 
> 
> *training*
> (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
> _n_
> *1.
> a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.
> 
> No none of that for George.
> 
> Like in the police academy that is training.
> 
> The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.
> 
> Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.
> 
> You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.
> 
> Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.
> 
> But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.
> 
> From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.
Click to expand...

Brain-dead Zimfanatic...

_*train*

to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman. 

And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.

*”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof was on the state.  They failed.
> 
> Next............someone ....somewhat intelligent...puhleeeze
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, like you, the state also failed to prove Martin attacked Zimmerman first.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LMAO! I actually laughing out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go boyo...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin.*
> 
> Followed the shit out of him.
> 
> *This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. *
> 
> Why is self-defense manslaughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should it be self defense if... let’s say, for argument’s sake, Travyon was defending himself from a stranger who was after him for no good apparent reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For George it was a matter of life and death or serious bodily injury....simple as that.
> 
> O.K. Let us look at it from Trayvon's viewpoint which of course is not possible...unless one is a Negro....they think differently than most of us.
> 
> But let us give it a try anyhow............O.K. I will try to think like Trayvon  hehheh..........me oh myo what a beautiful day I got mah skittles skippy do la and my g/f on the phone oh happy days.
> 
> Heading back home but first I gotta check out da complex...let me lollygag around a bit...........well its a dark and rainy night prob not much  to see hmmmmmmmmmmm  let me look in some windows might get lucky and see sumptin ..
> 
> 
> Irregardless........There was no one after Trayvon.....but I suppose it is possible he might have thought that....ok what would anyone do ...black or white.....if you thought someone was 'after you' whatever that means.
> 
> He had a phone ....just like George he had a phone and I am pretty sure he knows or knew what 911 stands for...but of course being a young black stud hung up on his machismo and martial arts proficiency not something he was likely to do.
> 
> Actually he did the best possible thing he could have done....he ran home.  That should have  been the end of story.......but wait...he did not stay there.?????
> 
> If he really thought someone was after him...it made no sense for him to back track and confront George.
> 
> For Trayvon it all comes down to 2 scenarios ....he either ran home and left or he did not go home at all.
> 
> His so called g/f testified in court that he told her on the phone he had gone home and completely eluded George.
> 
> But say he was lying to her and did not go home....why would he not go home...20 seconds away....like around 80 yards from where he took off and started running.
> 
> Some have said he was afraid George would follow him home.  But he had completely eluded George...there was no way for George to follow him home.
> 
> But if he did not go home...then he certainly remained in the complex....why?   If he was so fearful of George following him home he could have run off to somewhere else for a couple of hours....apparantly he did not mind being out in the rain.
> 
> Either way if never went home he stayed on the complex grounds for some reason...or if he went home initially he back tracked for some reason.
> 
> There was no good reason for him not to go home and there was no good reason for him to backtrack and confront George if he went home like he told his g/f...either way Trayvon obviously has a motive that is not good.
Click to expand...

This has been answered time and time again .... being followed by a creepy stranger like he was, it made no sense to lead him back to where he was staying and where 14 year old Chad Green was home alone.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Is this thread STILL going?
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Let me help put this thread out of its misery.
> 
> Trayvon was a sweet innocent little boy, not even close to manhood.  He was just minding his own business, singing children's songs as he merrily skipped his way home from an innocent trip to the corner store as a favor to a neighbor.
> 
> George Zimmerman is an evil piece of shit who murdered innocent little Tray because he was black, and Zimmerman hates all black people and is the side bitch of Lucifer.
> 
> It's just too bad that evil Zimmerman gets to laugh his not-guilty ass off as he walks around free as a bird while poor little Tray's bullet-hole-riddled, smoked, rotting, worm-ridden carcass is sinking away in a 6-foot hole.  What a terrible outcome. Is there no justice in the world?
> 
> I am sad that Tray got smoked and is now worm food.  He deserved better, but alas...white privilege (except Zimmerman ain't white).


_*"except Zimmerman ain't white"*_

Yet another thing you don't know.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
Click to expand...

"Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed."

LOL

You brain-dead Zimmerman acolyte ... the state couldn't prove Zimmerman's lethal force wasn't justified. That has nothing to do with who started the fight.

You claim Trayvon did. It's beyond obvious you can't prove what you claim.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent video and everyone should watch it that has any interest in the Zimmerman case....even you.
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received...not it that makes any difference....thus I stand by my statement I have seen no evidence he received any training.
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures ...that is not what I or most would call 'training'...that was just information put out.  Something that is sometimes read or not...and even if read probably forgotten quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad you liked that video. How far into it were you able to watch though with your feeble brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole thing....particuarly liked how it showed Z was a concerned citizen devoted to helping his troubled complex and how well he worked with the police.
> 
> Very admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then there is no more proof needed that you are completely brain-dead.
> 
> You said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But at 6:15, she discusses how she personally trained him...
> 
> Q: And when was it approximately that you first had that phone call, that first contact from the defendant?
> 
> WD: Sometime in August ... I don't remember the exact date.
> 
> Q: August of 2011?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And then, *did that lead you to do a startup presentation in that community*?
> 
> WD: *Yes*, we had several ... a few phone calls between then .... to the presentation, trying to schedule a date.
> 
> Q: That is you and the defendant?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And as a result of that, was a presentation meeting scheduled?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And what was the date of that meeting?
> 
> WD: September 22nd, I believe ... of 2011.
> 
> Q: *And where was that meeting held?*
> 
> WD: It was at the clubhouse *at the Retreat* at Twin Lakes.
> 
> Q: And what time of day or night would that have been?
> 
> WD: Probably about 7pm.
> 
> Q: *And was the defendant himself present for that meeting?*
> 
> WD: *Yes.*
> 
> Q: Did you speak with the defendant at that meeting?
> 
> WD: Yes​
> So despite her saying she personally gave Zimmerman (along with the others present), a presentation; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And you said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But starting at around the 4 minute mark, Wendy Dorival went on to explain she gave a presentation which included oral and written instructions, along with a Power Point presentation, along with uniformed policemen, along with addressing questions and answers.
> 
> So despite her saying the presentation was oral and written and electronic; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And because he was in a lead position as coordinator of that Neighborhood Watch, Wendy Dorival also stated she additionally gave Zimmerman a copy of the Neighborhood Watch manual which covered everything. That would include this gem  @4:44 you also somehow missed because you're brain-dead...
> 
> Q: Do you address specifically what a Neighborhood Watch person is to do if they see someone acting suspicious?
> 
> WD: Yes I do.
> 
> Q: And what is that?
> 
> WD: If someone is acting suspicious, you call the 911 non-emergency dispatch.
> 
> Q: Do you tell them to do anything else at that point?
> 
> WD: No. They're the eyes and ears.
> 
> Q: In that instruction, is that also part of the written materials?
> 
> WD: Yes
> 
> Q: *What do you tell volunteers* *about following someone* they believe might be involved in criminal behavior?
> 
> WD: *We tell them, you don't do that.* That's the job of law enforcement.​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.
> 
> No where in that video did she say she trained George.
> 
> She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.
> 
> 
> *training*
> (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
> _n_
> *1.
> a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.
> 
> No none of that for George.
> 
> Like in the police academy that is training.
> 
> The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.
> 
> Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.
> 
> You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.
> 
> Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.
> 
> But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.
> 
> From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain-dead Zimfanatic...
> 
> _*train*
> 
> to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
> And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman.
> 
> And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.
> 
> *”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
> That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.
Click to expand...


Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues...I think she said around 25 people showed up...most likely for the refreshments served....these people did not go out and patrol the neighborhood...they just showed up to see what the police had to say about the problems in the neighborhood...in other words on that day they did not have anything else to do so they went over to the clubhouse......name me one person other than Zimmerman that ever actually did anything...this whole neighborhood watch group thing has been blown way out of proportion ...in truth it was nothing more than a public relations gimmick...to make the residents think the police were conerned about them. 

It plainly states in the video that George was in charge of recruitment and it also plainly says he never gave one name of anyone he recruited...aka he did not recruit anyone.  Geez  did you really watch the whole thing...I think not.

When George was screaming for help where were they?...not one person lifted a finger to help him--- where were all the members of this alleged group of watchmen?   What a joke.

You need to go back over that video and pay attention this time heh heh.

Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly.

So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?

If you think Trayvon did not go home aka was lying to his g/f why do you think he did not go home?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad you liked that video. How far into it were you able to watch though with your feeble brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole thing....particuarly liked how it showed Z was a concerned citizen devoted to helping his troubled complex and how well he worked with the police.
> 
> Very admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then there is no more proof needed that you are completely brain-dead.
> 
> You said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But at 6:15, she discusses how she personally trained him...
> 
> Q: And when was it approximately that you first had that phone call, that first contact from the defendant?
> 
> WD: Sometime in August ... I don't remember the exact date.
> 
> Q: August of 2011?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And then, *did that lead you to do a startup presentation in that community*?
> 
> WD: *Yes*, we had several ... a few phone calls between then .... to the presentation, trying to schedule a date.
> 
> Q: That is you and the defendant?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And as a result of that, was a presentation meeting scheduled?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And what was the date of that meeting?
> 
> WD: September 22nd, I believe ... of 2011.
> 
> Q: *And where was that meeting held?*
> 
> WD: It was at the clubhouse *at the Retreat* at Twin Lakes.
> 
> Q: And what time of day or night would that have been?
> 
> WD: Probably about 7pm.
> 
> Q: *And was the defendant himself present for that meeting?*
> 
> WD: *Yes.*
> 
> Q: Did you speak with the defendant at that meeting?
> 
> WD: Yes​
> So despite her saying she personally gave Zimmerman (along with the others present), a presentation; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And you said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But starting at around the 4 minute mark, Wendy Dorival went on to explain she gave a presentation which included oral and written instructions, along with a Power Point presentation, along with uniformed policemen, along with addressing questions and answers.
> 
> So despite her saying the presentation was oral and written and electronic; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And because he was in a lead position as coordinator of that Neighborhood Watch, Wendy Dorival also stated she additionally gave Zimmerman a copy of the Neighborhood Watch manual which covered everything. That would include this gem  @4:44 you also somehow missed because you're brain-dead...
> 
> Q: Do you address specifically what a Neighborhood Watch person is to do if they see someone acting suspicious?
> 
> WD: Yes I do.
> 
> Q: And what is that?
> 
> WD: If someone is acting suspicious, you call the 911 non-emergency dispatch.
> 
> Q: Do you tell them to do anything else at that point?
> 
> WD: No. They're the eyes and ears.
> 
> Q: In that instruction, is that also part of the written materials?
> 
> WD: Yes
> 
> Q: *What do you tell volunteers* *about following someone* they believe might be involved in criminal behavior?
> 
> WD: *We tell them, you don't do that.* That's the job of law enforcement.​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.
> 
> No where in that video did she say she trained George.
> 
> She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.
> 
> 
> *training*
> (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
> _n_
> *1.
> a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.
> 
> No none of that for George.
> 
> Like in the police academy that is training.
> 
> The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.
> 
> Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.
> 
> You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.
> 
> Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.
> 
> But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.
> 
> From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain-dead Zimfanatic...
> 
> _*train*
> 
> to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
> And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman.
> 
> And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.
> 
> *”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
> That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues...I think she said around 25 people showed up...these people did not go out and patrol the neighborhood...they just showed up to see what the police had to say about the problems in the neighborhood...in other words on that day they did not have anything else to do so they went over to the clubhouse......name me one person other than Zimmerman that ever actually did anything...this whole neighborhood watch group thing has been blown way out of proportion ...in truth it was nothing more than a public relations gimmick...to make the residents think the police were conerned about them.
> 
> When George was screaming for help where were they?...not one person lifted a finger to help him--- where were all the members of this alleged group of watchmen?   What a joke.
> 
> You need to go back over that video and pay attention this time heh heh.
> 
> Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly.
> 
> So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?
> 
> If you think Trayvon did not go home aka was lying to his g/f why do you think he did not go home?
Click to expand...

*"Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues."*

Again, you are completely brain-dead. There's no other explanation for how you could watch that whole video and come to that conclusion. 

Wendy Dorival explained in great detail what the training was and who it was for. And no, it was not for "the neighborhood as a whole." It was for the people who signed up to volunteer for the Neighborhood Watch program which Zimmerman started up with Wendy's assistance.

And again, as Watch Coordinator, Zimmerman was given even more information than most others. And again, he was instructed not to follow suspects. Not that you understand that, mind you; since even though you heard her say that in the video, you're too brain-dead to comprehend it.

*"Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly."*

It matters not in this discussion if Trayvon could have changed direction since the point of this discussion is that he saw where Trayvon took off as he described it to the dispatcher -- making you a liar for falsely claiming he couldn't see Trayvon. Though he did eventually lose sight of him, he didn't until after he exited his vehicle and went running east along the path.

*"So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?"*

She never said he went home. She said he was almost at his father's fiance's house but that Zimmerman was still following him.

So why on Earth should he lead a creeper  back to that residence?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed."
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead Zimmerman acolyte ... the state couldn't prove Zimmerman's lethal force wasn't justified. That has nothing to do with who started the fight.
> 
> You claim Trayvon did. It's beyond obvious you can't prove what you claim.
Click to expand...


It is more than obvious who started the fight....all you have to do is use a little deductive reasoning...perhaps you are not capable of that....let me try and help  you out....Trayvon runs off....George gets out of his truck and walks in the direction Trayvon has run off to but has already lost sight of him...he has no idea where Trayvon is...dispatch hears the wind blowing in George's phone and the dispatcher axes George is he following Trayvon ---George says yes meaning he is walking in that direction...how can he be following someone he cannot see...he walks in that direction to try and see something like perhaps Trayvon might still be somewhere in the area.  

When the dispatcher axes George for his home address he says he had rather not give it out because he has no idea where the suspect might be...meaning he is afraid the suspect might hear his address and of course he does not want the suspect to know where he lives.

In the meatime Trayvon is on the phone with his g/f telling her some creepy ass cracker is following him and then he informs her he is home and has eluded the fellow following him.

Meanwhile George is stumbling around in the dark with his defective flashlight trying to find a house number so he can tell the Police who are on the way where he is.....got all dat boyo.

Next thing we know there is a fight going on...the neighbors hear it and one fellow even tries to dissuade Trayvons attack ....telling him to knock it off...but Trayvon pays no attention and keeps pummeling George until George manages to get his weapon out and shoot his assailant.

The police arrived just moments after Trayvon was shot and killed...if they had been a little quicker they might have been able to rescue George before he had to shoot Trayvon.  That is the problem with the police...they usually show up after everything has gone down...too late to make any difference.  That is why so many folks carry concealed weapons...you cannot depend on the police to protect you when things go south.

Now you tell me how you think it all played out.....why would George attack Trayvon?  He had no  motive.  Plus he knew the police were on the way...yet your crowd wants to believe with no evidence that George  tracked down Trayvon ....how?  Then for no reason attacked Trayvon and then shot him...makes no sense...is not logical...no rational person would do that ...especially knowing the police could show up any moment...

On the other hand hand Trayvon did not know the police were descending on the scene...had no idea plus................Trayvon had a big motive for attacking George...he was pissed off at George because George was watching him and attempting to follow him.  

Not to mention the g/f of trayvon said Trayvon thought George was a homersexual and he hated homersexuals.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole thing....particuarly liked how it showed Z was a concerned citizen devoted to helping his troubled complex and how well he worked with the police.
> 
> Very admirable.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then there is no more proof needed that you are completely brain-dead.
> 
> You said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no mention of any training Z received
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But at 6:15, she discusses how she personally trained him...
> 
> Q: And when was it approximately that you first had that phone call, that first contact from the defendant?
> 
> WD: Sometime in August ... I don't remember the exact date.
> 
> Q: August of 2011?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And then, *did that lead you to do a startup presentation in that community*?
> 
> WD: *Yes*, we had several ... a few phone calls between then .... to the presentation, trying to schedule a date.
> 
> Q: That is you and the defendant?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And as a result of that, was a presentation meeting scheduled?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And what was the date of that meeting?
> 
> WD: September 22nd, I believe ... of 2011.
> 
> Q: *And where was that meeting held?*
> 
> WD: It was at the clubhouse *at the Retreat* at Twin Lakes.
> 
> Q: And what time of day or night would that have been?
> 
> WD: Probably about 7pm.
> 
> Q: *And was the defendant himself present for that meeting?*
> 
> WD: *Yes.*
> 
> Q: Did you speak with the defendant at that meeting?
> 
> WD: Yes​
> So despite her saying she personally gave Zimmerman (along with the others present), a presentation; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And you said...
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most you can claim is the police handed out some brochures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But starting at around the 4 minute mark, Wendy Dorival went on to explain she gave a presentation which included oral and written instructions, along with a Power Point presentation, along with uniformed policemen, along with addressing questions and answers.
> 
> So despite her saying the presentation was oral and written and electronic; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And because he was in a lead position as coordinator of that Neighborhood Watch, Wendy Dorival also stated she additionally gave Zimmerman a copy of the Neighborhood Watch manual which covered everything. That would include this gem  @4:44 you also somehow missed because you're brain-dead...
> 
> Q: Do you address specifically what a Neighborhood Watch person is to do if they see someone acting suspicious?
> 
> WD: Yes I do.
> 
> Q: And what is that?
> 
> WD: If someone is acting suspicious, you call the 911 non-emergency dispatch.
> 
> Q: Do you tell them to do anything else at that point?
> 
> WD: No. They're the eyes and ears.
> 
> Q: In that instruction, is that also part of the written materials?
> 
> WD: Yes
> 
> Q: *What do you tell volunteers* *about following someone* they believe might be involved in criminal behavior?
> 
> WD: *We tell them, you don't do that.* That's the job of law enforcement.​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.
> 
> No where in that video did she say she trained George.
> 
> She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.
> 
> 
> *training*
> (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
> _n_
> *1.
> a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.
> 
> No none of that for George.
> 
> Like in the police academy that is training.
> 
> The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.
> 
> Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.
> 
> You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.
> 
> Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.
> 
> But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.
> 
> From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain-dead Zimfanatic...
> 
> _*train*
> 
> to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
> And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman.
> 
> And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.
> 
> *”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
> That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues...I think she said around 25 people showed up...these people did not go out and patrol the neighborhood...they just showed up to see what the police had to say about the problems in the neighborhood...in other words on that day they did not have anything else to do so they went over to the clubhouse......name me one person other than Zimmerman that ever actually did anything...this whole neighborhood watch group thing has been blown way out of proportion ...in truth it was nothing more than a public relations gimmick...to make the residents think the police were conerned about them.
> 
> When George was screaming for help where were they?...not one person lifted a finger to help him--- where were all the members of this alleged group of watchmen?   What a joke.
> 
> You need to go back over that video and pay attention this time heh heh.
> 
> Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly.
> 
> So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?
> 
> If you think Trayvon did not go home aka was lying to his g/f why do you think he did not go home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues."*
> 
> Again, you are completely brain-dead. There's no other explanation for how you could watch that whole video and come to that conclusion.
> 
> Wendy Dorival explained in great detail what the training was and who it was for. And no, it was not for "the neighborhood as a whole." It was for the people who signed up to volunteer for the Neighborhood Watch program which Zimmerman started up with Wendy's assistance.
> 
> And again, as Watch Coordinator, Zimmerman was given even more information than most others. And again, he was instructed not to follow suspects. Not that you understand that, mind you; since even though you heard her say that in the video, you're too brain-dead to comprehend it.
> 
> *"Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly."*
> 
> It matters not in this discussion if Trayvon could have changed direction since the point of this discussion is that he saw where Trayvon took off as he described it to the dispatcher -- making you a liar for falsely claiming he couldn't see Trayvon. Though he did eventually lose sight of him, he didn't until after he exited his vehicle and went running east along the path.
> 
> *"So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?"*
> 
> She never said he went home. She said he was almost at his father's fiance's house but that Zimmerman was still following him.
> 
> So why on Earth should he lead a creeper  back to that residence?
Click to expand...


He had eluded George...George had no idea where he was...thus there was no chance that George could have followed him home.

Courtroom testimony.....Trayvon and his g/f were on the phone but they got cut off...so------

" She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man".


----------



## MacTheKnife

But we also must remember that his g/f was not a credible witness....so anything she said cannot be relied on....in fact it is possible that Trayon did not go back home...but hid somewhere on the complex...and then followed and confronted George, sucker punched him while he was distracted with the phone and jumped on top of him whilst george was in a dazed condition and began pummemling him martial arts style.


----------



## theHawk

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...


The jury says otherwise.  He could had just walked away, instead he jumped Zimmerman from behind and tried to kill him.  All Zimmerman could do was shoot him.


----------



## MacTheKnife

the only thing that can be said with certainty is that there is no way that George would have attacked Trayvon...that goes way beyond common sense, logic and what evidence we do have.


----------



## MacTheKnife

theHawk said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury says otherwise.  He could had just walked away, instead he jumped Zimmerman from behind and tried to kill him.  All Zimmerman could do was shoot him.
Click to expand...


Yes, exactly ...he had eluded george and it has been shown if had run he could have been home in 20 secs.  his house was only 80 yards from where he took off running.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed."
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead Zimmerman acolyte ... the state couldn't prove Zimmerman's lethal force wasn't justified. That has nothing to do with who started the fight.
> 
> You claim Trayvon did. It's beyond obvious you can't prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is more than obvious who started the fight....all you have to do is use a little deductive reasoning...perhaps you are not capable of that....let me try and help  you out....Trayvon runs off....George gets out of his truck and walks in the direction Trayvon has run off to but has already lost sight of him...he has no idea where Trayvon is...dispatch hears the wind blowing in George's phone and the dispatcher axes George is he following Trayvon ---George says yes meaning he is walking in that direction...how can he be following someone he cannot see...he walks in that direction to try and see something like perhaps Trayvon might still be somewhere in the area.
> 
> When the dispatcher axes George for his home address he says he had rather not give it out because he has no idea where the suspect might be...meaning he is afraid the suspect might hear his address and of course he does not want the suspect to know where he lives.
> 
> In the meatime Trayvon is on the phone with his g/f telling her some creepy ass cracker is following him and then he informs her he is home and has eluded the fellow following him.
> 
> Meanwhile George is stumbling around in the dark with his defective flashlight trying to find a house number so he can tell the Police who are on the way where he is.....got all dat boyo.
> 
> Next thing we know there is a fight going on...the neighbors hear it and one fellow even tries to dissuade Trayvons attack ....telling him to knock it off...but Trayvon pays no attention and keeps pummeling George until George manages to get his weapon out and shoot his assailant.
> 
> The police arrived just moments after Trayvon was shot and killed...if they had been a little quicker they might have been able to rescue George before he had to shoot Trayvon.  That is the problem with the police...they usually show up after everything has gone down...too late to make any difference.  That is why so many folks carry concealed weapons...you cannot depend on the police to protect you when things go south.
> 
> Now you tell me how you think it all played out.....why would George attack Trayvon?  He had no  motive.  Plus he knew the police were on the way...yet your crowd wants to believe with no evidence that George  tracked down Trayvon ....how?  Then for no reason attacked Trayvon and then shot him...makes no sense...is not logical...no rational person would do that ...especially knowing the police could show up any moment...
> 
> On the other hand hand Trayvon did not know the police were descending on the scene...had no idea plus................Trayvon had a big motive for attacking George...he was pissed off at George because George was watching him and attempting to follow him.
> 
> Not to mention the g/f of trayvon said Trayvon thought George was a homersexual and he hated homersexuals.
Click to expand...

*"It is more than obvious who started the fight."*

Given that you're completely brain-dead, what you think is obvious is meaningless. We've already established you can't prove your hallucinations are real.

*"then he informs her he is home"*

As you've been shown he never actually said he was home, we can only chalk this up to you being brain-dead.

*"Now you tell me how you think it all played out....."*

Why on Earth would I make myself as foolish as you are by making shit up? Like everyone else, I don't know who started the altercation, nor am I about to guess. But thanks for admitting you have no consternation for making shit up.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed."
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead Zimmerman acolyte ... the state couldn't prove Zimmerman's lethal force wasn't justified. That has nothing to do with who started the fight.
> 
> You claim Trayvon did. It's beyond obvious you can't prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is more than obvious who started the fight....all you have to do is use a little deductive reasoning...perhaps you are not capable of that....let me try and help  you out....Trayvon runs off....George gets out of his truck and walks in the direction Trayvon has run off to but has already lost sight of him...he has no idea where Trayvon is...dispatch hears the wind blowing in George's phone and the dispatcher axes George is he following Trayvon ---George says yes meaning he is walking in that direction...how can he be following someone he cannot see...he walks in that direction to try and see something like perhaps Trayvon might still be somewhere in the area.
> 
> When the dispatcher axes George for his home address he says he had rather not give it out because he has no idea where the suspect might be...meaning he is afraid the suspect might hear his address and of course he does not want the suspect to know where he lives.
> 
> In the meatime Trayvon is on the phone with his g/f telling her some creepy ass cracker is following him and then he informs her he is home and has eluded the fellow following him.
> 
> Meanwhile George is stumbling around in the dark with his defective flashlight trying to find a house number so he can tell the Police who are on the way where he is.....got all dat boyo.
> 
> Next thing we know there is a fight going on...the neighbors hear it and one fellow even tries to dissuade Trayvons attack ....telling him to knock it off...but Trayvon pays no attention and keeps pummeling George until George manages to get his weapon out and shoot his assailant.
> 
> The police arrived just moments after Trayvon was shot and killed...if they had been a little quicker they might have been able to rescue George before he had to shoot Trayvon.  That is the problem with the police...they usually show up after everything has gone down...too late to make any difference.  That is why so many folks carry concealed weapons...you cannot depend on the police to protect you when things go south.
> 
> Now you tell me how you think it all played out.....why would George attack Trayvon?  He had no  motive.  Plus he knew the police were on the way...yet your crowd wants to believe with no evidence that George  tracked down Trayvon ....how?  Then for no reason attacked Trayvon and then shot him...makes no sense...is not logical...no rational person would do that ...especially knowing the police could show up any moment...
> 
> On the other hand hand Trayvon did not know the police were descending on the scene...had no idea plus................Trayvon had a big motive for attacking George...he was pissed off at George because George was watching him and attempting to follow him.
> 
> Not to mention the g/f of trayvon said Trayvon thought George was a homersexual and he hated homersexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"It is more than obvious who started the fight."*
> 
> Given that you're completely brain-dead, what you think is obvious is meaningless. We've already established you can't prove your hallucinations are real.
> 
> *"then he informs her he is home"*
> 
> As you've been shown he never actually said he was home, we can only chalk this up to you being brain-dead.
> 
> *"Now you tell me how you think it all played out....."*
> 
> Why on Earth would I make myself as foolish as you are by making shit up? Like everyone else, I don't know who started the altercation, nor am I about to guess. But thanks for admitting you have no consternation for making shit up.
Click to expand...


Everything I have said is based on evidence and courtroom testimony.

Also....Trayvon was unscathed, minus the fatal gunshot and his bruised  knuckles-----his knuckles  were bruised like he had been punching someone...proven by the crime lab.

 That alone indicates trayvon started the fight.

The closest eyewitness says Martin was on top of Zimmerman, beating him up. That is the nitty gritty of the case right here, with all the BS and biased filtered. None of the witnesses or any of the available evidence contradicted Zimmerman's account, and nothing prior to the fight was an unlawful act.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then there is no more proof needed that you are completely brain-dead.
> 
> You said...
> ​But at 6:15, she discusses how she personally trained him...
> 
> Q: And when was it approximately that you first had that phone call, that first contact from the defendant?
> 
> WD: Sometime in August ... I don't remember the exact date.
> 
> Q: August of 2011?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And then, *did that lead you to do a startup presentation in that community*?
> 
> WD: *Yes*, we had several ... a few phone calls between then .... to the presentation, trying to schedule a date.
> 
> Q: That is you and the defendant?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And as a result of that, was a presentation meeting scheduled?
> 
> WD: Yes.
> 
> Q: And what was the date of that meeting?
> 
> WD: September 22nd, I believe ... of 2011.
> 
> Q: *And where was that meeting held?*
> 
> WD: It was at the clubhouse *at the Retreat* at Twin Lakes.
> 
> Q: And what time of day or night would that have been?
> 
> WD: Probably about 7pm.
> 
> Q: *And was the defendant himself present for that meeting?*
> 
> WD: *Yes.*
> 
> Q: Did you speak with the defendant at that meeting?
> 
> WD: Yes​
> So despite her saying she personally gave Zimmerman (along with the others present), a presentation; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And you said...
> ​But starting at around the 4 minute mark, Wendy Dorival went on to explain she gave a presentation which included oral and written instructions, along with a Power Point presentation, along with uniformed policemen, along with addressing questions and answers.
> 
> So despite her saying the presentation was oral and written and electronic; you say you watched the "whole thing" but didn't catch that part. That's evidence you're brain-dead.
> 
> And because he was in a lead position as coordinator of that Neighborhood Watch, Wendy Dorival also stated she additionally gave Zimmerman a copy of the Neighborhood Watch manual which covered everything. That would include this gem  @4:44 you also somehow missed because you're brain-dead...
> 
> Q: Do you address specifically what a Neighborhood Watch person is to do if they see someone acting suspicious?
> 
> WD: Yes I do.
> 
> Q: And what is that?
> 
> WD: If someone is acting suspicious, you call the 911 non-emergency dispatch.
> 
> Q: Do you tell them to do anything else at that point?
> 
> WD: No. They're the eyes and ears.
> 
> Q: In that instruction, is that also part of the written materials?
> 
> WD: Yes
> 
> Q: *What do you tell volunteers* *about following someone* they believe might be involved in criminal behavior?
> 
> WD: *We tell them, you don't do that.* That's the job of law enforcement.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.
> 
> No where in that video did she say she trained George.
> 
> She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.
> 
> 
> *training*
> (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
> _n_
> *1.
> a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.
> 
> No none of that for George.
> 
> Like in the police academy that is training.
> 
> The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.
> 
> Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.
> 
> You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.
> 
> Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.
> 
> But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.
> 
> From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain-dead Zimfanatic...
> 
> _*train*
> 
> to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
> And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman.
> 
> And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.
> 
> *”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
> That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues...I think she said around 25 people showed up...these people did not go out and patrol the neighborhood...they just showed up to see what the police had to say about the problems in the neighborhood...in other words on that day they did not have anything else to do so they went over to the clubhouse......name me one person other than Zimmerman that ever actually did anything...this whole neighborhood watch group thing has been blown way out of proportion ...in truth it was nothing more than a public relations gimmick...to make the residents think the police were conerned about them.
> 
> When George was screaming for help where were they?...not one person lifted a finger to help him--- where were all the members of this alleged group of watchmen?   What a joke.
> 
> You need to go back over that video and pay attention this time heh heh.
> 
> Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly.
> 
> So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?
> 
> If you think Trayvon did not go home aka was lying to his g/f why do you think he did not go home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues."*
> 
> Again, you are completely brain-dead. There's no other explanation for how you could watch that whole video and come to that conclusion.
> 
> Wendy Dorival explained in great detail what the training was and who it was for. And no, it was not for "the neighborhood as a whole." It was for the people who signed up to volunteer for the Neighborhood Watch program which Zimmerman started up with Wendy's assistance.
> 
> And again, as Watch Coordinator, Zimmerman was given even more information than most others. And again, he was instructed not to follow suspects. Not that you understand that, mind you; since even though you heard her say that in the video, you're too brain-dead to comprehend it.
> 
> *"Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly."*
> 
> It matters not in this discussion if Trayvon could have changed direction since the point of this discussion is that he saw where Trayvon took off as he described it to the dispatcher -- making you a liar for falsely claiming he couldn't see Trayvon. Though he did eventually lose sight of him, he didn't until after he exited his vehicle and went running east along the path.
> 
> *"So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?"*
> 
> She never said he went home. She said he was almost at his father's fiance's house but that Zimmerman was still following him.
> 
> So why on Earth should he lead a creeper  back to that residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had eluded George...George had no idea where he was...thus there was no chance that George could have followed him home.
> 
> Courtroom testimony.....Trayvon and his g/f were on the phone but they got cut off...so------
> 
> " She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man".
Click to expand...

*" She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man"*

Brain-dead Zimmerman sycophant, that is not courtroom testimony as Jeantel never said that. You just can't stop lying, can you?

Here's what she actually testified to...

_JEANTEL: He almost right by his daddy's fiancee's house.

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: So Mr. Martin, you told him to run, and he said, no, he's almost by his daddy's -- 

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Your honor, I object. It's a misstatement of the witness's testimony.

UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Please sit down. Could you please give your answer again? You have to say it slowly and loudly. OK?

JEANTEL: Yes.

UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Thank you.

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Here's what you need to do. Move that microphone if you could a little bit -- the one in the middle, the small one. You've got two of them.

UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: That's not the one. Bobbie, could you lift the other one up just a little bit. I think we've been having problems with that microphone all along. I think it has to be tilted up. Could you speak into there and see if we can hear you?

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: OK. Tell us what he said.

JEANTEL: Yes.

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Go ahead.

JEANTEL: And then he start -- *he told me he's almost there*. So as he was walking, he just complaining *the man still following him* and then he told me he's going to run from the back._

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Let me stop you a second.

UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Run from the back?

JEANTEL: Yes. Run from the back. I said, then a second later, he say he about to run from the back. That's when I hear him and the phone just shut off. I had to call him back --​
* emphasis mine

CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed."
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead Zimmerman acolyte ... the state couldn't prove Zimmerman's lethal force wasn't justified. That has nothing to do with who started the fight.
> 
> You claim Trayvon did. It's beyond obvious you can't prove what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is more than obvious who started the fight....all you have to do is use a little deductive reasoning...perhaps you are not capable of that....let me try and help  you out....Trayvon runs off....George gets out of his truck and walks in the direction Trayvon has run off to but has already lost sight of him...he has no idea where Trayvon is...dispatch hears the wind blowing in George's phone and the dispatcher axes George is he following Trayvon ---George says yes meaning he is walking in that direction...how can he be following someone he cannot see...he walks in that direction to try and see something like perhaps Trayvon might still be somewhere in the area.
> 
> When the dispatcher axes George for his home address he says he had rather not give it out because he has no idea where the suspect might be...meaning he is afraid the suspect might hear his address and of course he does not want the suspect to know where he lives.
> 
> In the meatime Trayvon is on the phone with his g/f telling her some creepy ass cracker is following him and then he informs her he is home and has eluded the fellow following him.
> 
> Meanwhile George is stumbling around in the dark with his defective flashlight trying to find a house number so he can tell the Police who are on the way where he is.....got all dat boyo.
> 
> Next thing we know there is a fight going on...the neighbors hear it and one fellow even tries to dissuade Trayvons attack ....telling him to knock it off...but Trayvon pays no attention and keeps pummeling George until George manages to get his weapon out and shoot his assailant.
> 
> The police arrived just moments after Trayvon was shot and killed...if they had been a little quicker they might have been able to rescue George before he had to shoot Trayvon.  That is the problem with the police...they usually show up after everything has gone down...too late to make any difference.  That is why so many folks carry concealed weapons...you cannot depend on the police to protect you when things go south.
> 
> Now you tell me how you think it all played out.....why would George attack Trayvon?  He had no  motive.  Plus he knew the police were on the way...yet your crowd wants to believe with no evidence that George  tracked down Trayvon ....how?  Then for no reason attacked Trayvon and then shot him...makes no sense...is not logical...no rational person would do that ...especially knowing the police could show up any moment...
> 
> On the other hand hand Trayvon did not know the police were descending on the scene...had no idea plus................Trayvon had a big motive for attacking George...he was pissed off at George because George was watching him and attempting to follow him.
> 
> Not to mention the g/f of trayvon said Trayvon thought George was a homersexual and he hated homersexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"It is more than obvious who started the fight."*
> 
> Given that you're completely brain-dead, what you think is obvious is meaningless. We've already established you can't prove your hallucinations are real.
> 
> *"then he informs her he is home"*
> 
> As you've been shown he never actually said he was home, we can only chalk this up to you being brain-dead.
> 
> *"Now you tell me how you think it all played out....."*
> 
> Why on Earth would I make myself as foolish as you are by making shit up? Like everyone else, I don't know who started the altercation, nor am I about to guess. But thanks for admitting you have no consternation for making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything I have said is based on evidence and courtroom testimony.
> 
> Also....Trayvon was unscathed, minus the fatal gunshot and his bruised  knuckles-----his knuckles  were bruised like he had been punching someone...proven by the crime lab.
> 
> That alone indicates trayvon started the fight.
> 
> The closest eyewitness says Martin was on top of Zimmerman, beating him up. That is the nitty gritty of the case right here, with all the BS and biased filtered. None of the witnesses or any of the available evidence contradicted Zimmerman's account, and nothing prior to the fight was an unlawful act.
Click to expand...

*"Everything I have said is based on evidence and courtroom testimony."*

Nope, you're a lying brain-dead Zimmerman fanatic. I posted a link to her courtroom transcript, you didn't. And the reason you didn't is because the quotes you falsely claimed were courtroom testimony can't actually be found in the transcript.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> the only thing that can be said with certainty is that there is no way that George would have attacked Trayvon...that goes way beyond common sense, logic and what evidence we do have.


What a pity you have zero proof to back up your claims.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.
> 
> No where in that video did she say she trained George.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously we have a different understanding of what training is...a presentation and handing out some brochures is not what I would call training.
> 
> No where in that video did she say she trained George.
> 
> She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.
> 
> 
> *training*
> (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
> _n_
> *1.
> a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.
> 
> No none of that for George.
> 
> Like in the police academy that is training.
> 
> The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.
> 
> Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.
> 
> You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.
> 
> Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.
> 
> But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.
> 
> From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Brain-dead Zimfanatic...
> 
> _*train*
> 
> to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
> And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman.
> 
> And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.
> 
> *”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
> That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues...I think she said around 25 people showed up...these people did not go out and patrol the neighborhood...they just showed up to see what the police had to say about the problems in the neighborhood...in other words on that day they did not have anything else to do so they went over to the clubhouse......name me one person other than Zimmerman that ever actually did anything...this whole neighborhood watch group thing has been blown way out of proportion ...in truth it was nothing more than a public relations gimmick...to make the residents think the police were conerned about them.
> 
> When George was screaming for help where were they?...not one person lifted a finger to help him--- where were all the members of this alleged group of watchmen?   What a joke.
> 
> You need to go back over that video and pay attention this time heh heh.
> 
> Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly.
> 
> So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?
> 
> If you think Trayvon did not go home aka was lying to his g/f why do you think he did not go home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues."*
> 
> Again, you are completely brain-dead. There's no other explanation for how you could watch that whole video and come to that conclusion.
> 
> Wendy Dorival explained in great detail what the training was and who it was for. And no, it was not for "the neighborhood as a whole." It was for the people who signed up to volunteer for the Neighborhood Watch program which Zimmerman started up with Wendy's assistance.
> 
> And again, as Watch Coordinator, Zimmerman was given even more information than most others. And again, he was instructed not to follow suspects. Not that you understand that, mind you; since even though you heard her say that in the video, you're too brain-dead to comprehend it.
> 
> *"Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly."*
> 
> It matters not in this discussion if Trayvon could have changed direction since the point of this discussion is that he saw where Trayvon took off as he described it to the dispatcher -- making you a liar for falsely claiming he couldn't see Trayvon. Though he did eventually lose sight of him, he didn't until after he exited his vehicle and went running east along the path.
> 
> *"So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?"*
> 
> She never said he went home. She said he was almost at his father's fiance's house but that Zimmerman was still following him.
> 
> So why on Earth should he lead a creeper  back to that residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had eluded George...George had no idea where he was...thus there was no chance that George could have followed him home.
> 
> Courtroom testimony.....Trayvon and his g/f were on the phone but they got cut off...so------
> 
> " She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *" She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man"*
> 
> Brain-dead Zimmerman sycophant, that is not courtroom testimony as Jeantel never said that. You just can't stop lying, can you?
> 
> Here's what she actually testified to...
> 
> _JEANTEL: He almost right by his daddy's fiancee's house.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: So Mr. Martin, you told him to run, and he said, no, he's almost by his daddy's --
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Your honor, I object. It's a misstatement of the witness's testimony.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Please sit down. Could you please give your answer again? You have to say it slowly and loudly. OK?
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Thank you.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Here's what you need to do. Move that microphone if you could a little bit -- the one in the middle, the small one. You've got two of them.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: That's not the one. Bobbie, could you lift the other one up just a little bit. I think we've been having problems with that microphone all along. I think it has to be tilted up. Could you speak into there and see if we can hear you?
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: OK. Tell us what he said.
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Go ahead.
> 
> JEANTEL: And then he start -- *he told me he's almost there*. So as he was walking, he just complaining *the man still following him* and then he told me he's going to run from the back._
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Let me stop you a second.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Run from the back?
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes. Run from the back. I said, then a second later, he say he about to run from the back. That's when I hear him and the phone just shut off. I had to call him back --​
> * emphasis mine
> 
> CNN.com - Transcripts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She engaged in public relations gave some talks and handed out some brochures dats all folks.
> 
> 
> *training*
> (ˈtreɪnɪŋ)
> _n_
> *1.
> a. *the process of bringing a person, etc, to an agreed standard of  proficiency, etc, by practice and instruction: taking tests...training for thepriesthood; physical training.
> 
> No none of that for George.
> 
> Like in the police academy that is training.
> 
> The neighborhood watch thing was very informal and as for that matter George might have been the only member...cant say for sure but never heard of anyone else claiming to be a participant...George was charged with recruiting members...but I do not know if he did and if he  did it was shown he never passed along any names.
> 
> Perhaps someone else watched the video and can give their take on it....I do not think anyone other than you would say it demonstrates training.
> 
> You are chasing your tail anyway....trying to prove that following someone is illegal or that George followed trayvon ....how can you follow someone you cannot see.
> 
> Unfortunately when the dispatcher axed George if he was following Trayon he used a bad choice of words.....yes....hehheh   In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared...in other words he was not following but was searching in a sort of cursory manner and then after told they did not need him to do that...he complied and then the dispatcher axed him for an address regarding where he was so he proceeded to a lighted area where he could actually see some house numbers.
> 
> But all that has been spun and twisted around....to make it appear that George tracked down Trayvon, attacked him and killed him....all ludicrous and wrong.
> 
> From what I have read it appears at no point was George more than 150 ft. away from his truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain-dead Zimfanatic...
> 
> _*train*
> 
> to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
> And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman.
> 
> And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.
> 
> *”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
> That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues...I think she said around 25 people showed up...these people did not go out and patrol the neighborhood...they just showed up to see what the police had to say about the problems in the neighborhood...in other words on that day they did not have anything else to do so they went over to the clubhouse......name me one person other than Zimmerman that ever actually did anything...this whole neighborhood watch group thing has been blown way out of proportion ...in truth it was nothing more than a public relations gimmick...to make the residents think the police were conerned about them.
> 
> When George was screaming for help where were they?...not one person lifted a finger to help him--- where were all the members of this alleged group of watchmen?   What a joke.
> 
> You need to go back over that video and pay attention this time heh heh.
> 
> Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly.
> 
> So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?
> 
> If you think Trayvon did not go home aka was lying to his g/f why do you think he did not go home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues."*
> 
> Again, you are completely brain-dead. There's no other explanation for how you could watch that whole video and come to that conclusion.
> 
> Wendy Dorival explained in great detail what the training was and who it was for. And no, it was not for "the neighborhood as a whole." It was for the people who signed up to volunteer for the Neighborhood Watch program which Zimmerman started up with Wendy's assistance.
> 
> And again, as Watch Coordinator, Zimmerman was given even more information than most others. And again, he was instructed not to follow suspects. Not that you understand that, mind you; since even though you heard her say that in the video, you're too brain-dead to comprehend it.
> 
> *"Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly."*
> 
> It matters not in this discussion if Trayvon could have changed direction since the point of this discussion is that he saw where Trayvon took off as he described it to the dispatcher -- making you a liar for falsely claiming he couldn't see Trayvon. Though he did eventually lose sight of him, he didn't until after he exited his vehicle and went running east along the path.
> 
> *"So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?"*
> 
> She never said he went home. She said he was almost at his father's fiance's house but that Zimmerman was still following him.
> 
> So why on Earth should he lead a creeper  back to that residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had eluded George...George had no idea where he was...thus there was no chance that George could have followed him home.
> 
> Courtroom testimony.....Trayvon and his g/f were on the phone but they got cut off...so------
> 
> " She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *" She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man"*
> 
> Brain-dead Zimmerman sycophant, that is not courtroom testimony as Jeantel never said that. You just can't stop lying, can you?
> 
> Here's what she actually testified to...
> 
> _JEANTEL: He almost right by his daddy's fiancee's house.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: So Mr. Martin, you told him to run, and he said, no, he's almost by his daddy's --
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Your honor, I object. It's a misstatement of the witness's testimony.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Please sit down. Could you please give your answer again? You have to say it slowly and loudly. OK?
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Thank you.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Here's what you need to do. Move that microphone if you could a little bit -- the one in the middle, the small one. You've got two of them.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: That's not the one. Bobbie, could you lift the other one up just a little bit. I think we've been having problems with that microphone all along. I think it has to be tilted up. Could you speak into there and see if we can hear you?
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: OK. Tell us what he said.
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Go ahead.
> 
> JEANTEL: And then he start -- *he told me he's almost there*. So as he was walking, he just complaining *the man still following him* and then he told me he's going to run from the back._
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Let me stop you a second.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Run from the back?
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes. Run from the back. I said, then a second later, he say he about to run from the back. That's when I hear him and the phone just shut off. I had to call him back --​
> * emphasis mine
> 
> CNN.com - Transcripts
Click to expand...


'I just told him to run,' Rachel told the court, adding that her friend was heavy breathing.

The pair then got cut off and when she called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man.

'He said a creepy a** cracker was watching him': Trayvon's girlfriend takes the stand


----------



## MacTheKnife

So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.

It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?

Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on) 


All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.



That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.



> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?



How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.



> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).



Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.



> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.



That is the story we were told.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
Click to expand...



1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong. 

2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you — there was still no justification to follow Martin. Police train Neighborhood Watch members to not do that. That’s why the 911 dispatcher tried to get Zimmerman to stop following Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.


That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.


----------



## Correll

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
Click to expand...



They know that. But they can't say it. 


They need "evidence" to support their bullshit belief that America is terrible and racist and shit.


And they have so little, even pretend evidence, that they can't give up any of it.


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
Click to expand...





No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
Click to expand...



To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
Click to expand...

. 

Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.



> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.



If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
Click to expand...


I thought he wasn't following him.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brain-dead Zimfanatic...
> 
> _*train*
> 
> to teach so as to make fit, qualified, or proficient_​
> And yet even more evidence you’re brain-dead. You said you watched the whole video, which described how all the other members were present so she could meet them all; yet here you are saying you don’t know if there were other members besides Zimmerman.
> 
> And you idiotically assert you think it was informal, despite her describing the chain of command (Which Zimmerman led) and how her office is certified to train and monitor Zimmerman’s group.
> 
> *”In truth what he was doing was walking in the direction of where Trayvon had disappeared”*​
> That’s a lie as Zimmerman told the dispatch exactly where he saw Travon running. Then he got out of his truck because Trayvon ran in between the buildings where Zimmerman couldn’t drive; and Zimmerman went running after him. It was only then that he lost sight of Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues...I think she said around 25 people showed up...these people did not go out and patrol the neighborhood...they just showed up to see what the police had to say about the problems in the neighborhood...in other words on that day they did not have anything else to do so they went over to the clubhouse......name me one person other than Zimmerman that ever actually did anything...this whole neighborhood watch group thing has been blown way out of proportion ...in truth it was nothing more than a public relations gimmick...to make the residents think the police were conerned about them.
> 
> When George was screaming for help where were they?...not one person lifted a finger to help him--- where were all the members of this alleged group of watchmen?   What a joke.
> 
> You need to go back over that video and pay attention this time heh heh.
> 
> Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly.
> 
> So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?
> 
> If you think Trayvon did not go home aka was lying to his g/f why do you think he did not go home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Those meetings were for the neighborhood as a whole regarding some safety issues."*
> 
> Again, you are completely brain-dead. There's no other explanation for how you could watch that whole video and come to that conclusion.
> 
> Wendy Dorival explained in great detail what the training was and who it was for. And no, it was not for "the neighborhood as a whole." It was for the people who signed up to volunteer for the Neighborhood Watch program which Zimmerman started up with Wendy's assistance.
> 
> And again, as Watch Coordinator, Zimmerman was given even more information than most others. And again, he was instructed not to follow suspects. Not that you understand that, mind you; since even though you heard her say that in the video, you're too brain-dead to comprehend it.
> 
> *"Trayvon told the dispatcher in what direcction Trayvon was headed which was meaningless because Trayvon could have switched direction when he was out of Zimmermans sight which was very quickly."*
> 
> It matters not in this discussion if Trayvon could have changed direction since the point of this discussion is that he saw where Trayvon took off as he described it to the dispatcher -- making you a liar for falsely claiming he couldn't see Trayvon. Though he did eventually lose sight of him, he didn't until after he exited his vehicle and went running east along the path.
> 
> *"So do you think tray went home like he told his g/f or do you think after he eluded George he hid out on the complex somewhere ?"*
> 
> She never said he went home. She said he was almost at his father's fiance's house but that Zimmerman was still following him.
> 
> So why on Earth should he lead a creeper  back to that residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had eluded George...George had no idea where he was...thus there was no chance that George could have followed him home.
> 
> Courtroom testimony.....Trayvon and his g/f were on the phone but they got cut off...so------
> 
> " She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *" She called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man"*
> 
> Brain-dead Zimmerman sycophant, that is not courtroom testimony as Jeantel never said that. You just can't stop lying, can you?
> 
> Here's what she actually testified to...
> 
> _JEANTEL: He almost right by his daddy's fiancee's house.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: So Mr. Martin, you told him to run, and he said, no, he's almost by his daddy's --
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Your honor, I object. It's a misstatement of the witness's testimony.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Please sit down. Could you please give your answer again? You have to say it slowly and loudly. OK?
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Thank you.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Here's what you need to do. Move that microphone if you could a little bit -- the one in the middle, the small one. You've got two of them.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: That's not the one. Bobbie, could you lift the other one up just a little bit. I think we've been having problems with that microphone all along. I think it has to be tilted up. Could you speak into there and see if we can hear you?
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: OK. Tell us what he said.
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Go ahead.
> 
> JEANTEL: And then he start -- *he told me he's almost there*. So as he was walking, he just complaining *the man still following him* and then he told me he's going to run from the back._
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Let me stop you a second.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED FEMALE: Run from the back?
> 
> JEANTEL: Yes. Run from the back. I said, then a second later, he say he about to run from the back. That's when I hear him and the phone just shut off. I had to call him back --​
> * emphasis mine
> 
> CNN.com - Transcripts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'I just told him to run,' Rachel told the court, adding that her friend was heavy breathing.
> 
> The pair then got cut off and when she called him back he told her he was back at his father's fiancee's house and he thought he had lost the man.
> 
> 'He said a creepy a** cracker was watching him': Trayvon's girlfriend takes the stand
Click to expand...

That’s not a court transcript. I showed you the court transcript.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Zimmerman is used as an example of what an armed citizen should not do. Due to the fact that Florida is the land of all that’s retarded, (Casey Anthony being another example) Zimmerman walked. We even had a similar case here about a year after that, the shooter even had video and he got sentenced to 20 years. Meh, Zimmerman May have got away with murder, but he really didn’t. Wonder what he does for a job now? Maybe Sean Hannity can do a show and help him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
Click to expand...

I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
Click to expand...

We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
Click to expand...



only in your world,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
Click to expand...




and that was TM


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
Click to expand...

Nope, in the world where words have meaning...

_*neg·li·gent*
adjective
_


_

failing to take proper care in doing something.
_

Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
Click to expand...

Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
Click to expand...

Lol
The guy taking a dirt nap… Karma is a bitch


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
Click to expand...

you havent proven otherwise and the jury sides with me not you


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
Click to expand...

thats your opinion and you know what that means,,,


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you and I have a different definition of what a coward is,,,
> 
> typically cowards run away,,
> 
> and following some one is not chasing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't have the gun he would've never gotten out of his truck, see that gun gives them courage.
Click to expand...



You are projecting.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you havent proven otherwise and the jury sides with me not you
Click to expand...

You remain an idiot as the jury did not render any decisions on who started the confrontation. They only decided on Zimmerman’s use of lethal self-defense, which they decided was justified; with which I agree. Which also means .... you’re too stupid to comprehend the jury sided with me as well.


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist juries lean against black folks every day, nothing new.
Click to expand...


And just like that, without a shred of reason, he throws 6 innocent Americans under the bus.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you havent proven otherwise and the jury sides with me not you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain an idiot as the jury did not render any decisions on who started the confrontation. They only decided on Zimmerman’s use of lethal self-defense, which they decided was justified; with which I agree. Which also means .... you’re too stupid to comprehend the jury sided with me as well.
Click to expand...

how did they side with you???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion and you know what that means,,,
Click to expand...

Nope, it’s not my opinion. It was based on the testimony given under oath by a member of the Sanford Police Department.


----------



## Correll

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor have you proved he didnt,,,but the jury obviously leaned that way,,,because there was more evidence he did than didnt
> 
> in fact as per his rotund girlfriend that was his intention,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist juries lean against black folks every day, nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any proof thats the case here???
Click to expand...



They sided with the "white" guy instead of the black guy? What more proof do you think a lib needs?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion and you know what that means,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it’s not my opinion. It was based on the testimony given under oath by a member of the Sanford Police Department.
Click to expand...

testimony is still opinion,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you havent proven otherwise and the jury sides with me not you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain an idiot as the jury did not render any decisions on who started the confrontation. They only decided on Zimmerman’s use of lethal self-defense, which they decided was justified; with which I agree. Which also means .... you’re too stupid to comprehend the jury sided with me as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did they side with you???
Click to expand...

LOL 

I just fucking explained it and you still don’t understand??

Sorry, you’ll have to deal with your own ignorance; that’s not my problem.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion and you know what that means,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it’s not my opinion. It was based on the testimony given under oath by a member of the Sanford Police Department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> testimony is still opinion,,,
Click to expand...

So? It’s still not my opinion, as you idiotically claimed. It’s the testimony of the member of the Sanford Police Department who swore under oath that she told Zimmerman to not follow suspects.


----------



## Rustic

The only thing that matters is that fucking gangbanger is dead....


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
Click to expand...



Did Martin match the description of the burglar?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion and you know what that means,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it’s not my opinion. It was based on the testimony given under oath by a member of the Sanford Police Department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> testimony is still opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It’s still not my opinion, as you idiotically claimed. It’s the testimony of the member of the Sanford Police Department who swore under oath that she told Zimmerman to not follow suspects.
Click to expand...



but its still opinion he was negligent,,,

and based on the outcome it resulted in a public service


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
Click to expand...



Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin? 

Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you havent proven otherwise and the jury sides with me not you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain an idiot as the jury did not render any decisions on who started the confrontation. They only decided on Zimmerman’s use of lethal self-defense, which they decided was justified; with which I agree. Which also means .... you’re too stupid to comprehend the jury sided with me as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did they side with you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I just fucking explained it and you still don’t understand??
> 
> Sorry, you’ll have to deal with your own ignorance; that’s not my problem.
Click to expand...

you claim Z was guilty but they said hes not guilty,,,


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmeman was a little reckless, but did nothing legally, or morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
Click to expand...




1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.

2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I got that. 

You think it was the neighborhood watch commander, and I think it was No Limit Nigga. 


BTW, when Martin called himself that, do you think he was referring to say, No limits to the way he glorifies God and his Mom?


Or do you think it was how he put no limits on how healthy he would eat in order to make his body a temple?


Or was it something else?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
Click to expand...



Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.


----------



## Crixus

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
Click to expand...



Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.


----------



## Crixus

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
Click to expand...




Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
Click to expand...



he was commissioned due to his citizenship,,,its the cops that we give authority too,,,


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
Click to expand...



Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.



That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.


Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made his a suspected criminal? Oh that's right he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thos kid had never been arrested or convicted for committing a crime, so how was he a criminal?  I keep forgetting he was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid who was committing the crimes was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  This is a prime example of an idiot ass, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
Click to expand...


You mean the one that had already been arrested.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
Click to expand...


A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.



> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.



Really?


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
Click to expand...




You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?


Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation. 


But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".


Cause bullshit is all you have.


----------



## Crixus

Here are some more Zimmerman gem.

What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin

Some funny shit there. The fact that he thought he was famous is just to funny. And even more funny are my pals on the right (some of them) worship a guy who talks all big, but in the end got slapped around like a bitch by a child. Really wish the DMX thing happened.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
Click to expand...


So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.


----------



## Crixus

Correll said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
Click to expand...



There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
Click to expand...



you finally got something right,,,


----------



## Crixus

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
Click to expand...



Do this. Start some small talk with a cop or a guy who does the CCW class. Grab an opinion or two. You will find it interesting.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
Click to expand...

he had every reason to follow,,,


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...




No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.



I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"


because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.


But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit, 


you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.



You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Here are some more Zimmerman gem.
> 
> What happened to George Zimmerman? 5 weird things he's done since killing Trayvon Martin
> 
> Some funny shit there. The fact that he thought he was famous is just to funny. And even more funny are my pals on the right (some of them) worship a guy who talks all big, but in the end got slapped around like a bitch by a child. Really wish the DMX thing happened.





NO one worships Zimmerman. We support his right to self defense.


You are an asshole.


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
Click to expand...



1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.


2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman. 


3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.


----------



## Correll

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
Click to expand...






You say that there is no question that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation. 


And then you  point out that he followed Martin. (lying that he had no reason)



Following is not physical violence. 


Then you talk some more about your opinion about Zimmerman.


What you do not, is say or show ANYTHING to support your claim, ie that Zimmerman started the fight. 



You lose.


----------



## Crixus

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
Click to expand...



1. Your right, until that is, you instigate a fight. Here in Texas, that would have and has gotten folks tossed in prison.


2. Zimmerman has no authority to do what he was doing. Look up his neighborhood watch charter if you can still find the original. Zimmerman even acted outside of its charter. That’s why he was thrown out.


3. True, but he had no business being there. He picked a kid who he thought he could get strong with, found out the kid was stronger then he could handle and shot him. George Zimmerman is the type of personality who makes every gun snatching democrat right . This is why the NRA hasn’t made any George Zimmerman posters.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
Click to expand...



No he didn't. He acted outside the law and the charter of the neighborhood watch he was in. But do the same thing your self. See what happens.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your right, until that is, you instigate a fight. Here in Texas, that would have and has gotten folks tossed in prison.
> 
> 
> 2. Zimmerman has no authority to do what he was doing. Look up his neighborhood watch charter if you can still find the original. Zimmerman even acted outside of its charter. That’s why he was thrown out.
> 
> 
> 3. True, but he had no business being there. He picked a kid who he thought he could get strong with, found out the kid was stronger then he could handle and shot him. George Zimmerman is the type of personality who makes every gun snatching democrat right . This is why the NRA hasn’t made any George Zimmerman posters.
Click to expand...



how do you know Z instigated the fight???

and Z's authority to be there doing what he was doing is inherent in his citizenship and the charter be damned,,,

again how do you know what Z was thinking???


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
Click to expand...


What was the reason?


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't. He acted outside the law and the charter of the neighborhood watch he was in. But do the same thing your self. See what happens.
Click to expand...




your opinion is noted and rejected,,,

and I do it all the time,,,just that I havent had one turn and attack me


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the reason?
Click to expand...



because the cops couldnt be,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
Click to expand...


This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
Click to expand...



you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
Click to expand...


Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.

How do you know he was just walking along?

So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
Click to expand...



both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your right, until that is, you instigate a fight. Here in Texas, that would have and has gotten folks tossed in prison.
> 
> 
> 2. Zimmerman has no authority to do what he was doing. Look up his neighborhood watch charter if you can still find the original. Zimmerman even acted outside of its charter. That’s why he was thrown out.
> 
> 
> 3. True, but he had no business being there. He picked a kid who he thought he could get strong with, found out the kid was stronger then he could handle and shot him. George Zimmerman is the type of personality who makes every gun snatching democrat right . This is why the NRA hasn’t made any George Zimmerman posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know Z instigated the fight???
> 
> and Z's authority to be there doing what he was doing is inherent in his citizenship and the charter be damned,,,
> 
> again how do you know what Z was thinking???
Click to expand...



He said he did. Listen to his conversation with 9/11. Look at Zimmerman’s history BEFORE the shooting. Unemployed loser that still lived with his mom who is as unable to be a cop. Hell, many a thread has been put out on this already. Honestly, aside from yalls type who jizz all over your selves over 17 year old kids getting shot no one will say Zimmerman was right. Maybe Hannity, but he got stuck in his support, but not the NRA.


The Single Most Important Lesson Gun Owners Should Learn From The George Zimmerman Case



I am a gun owner. I support the 2nd Amendment and the right to self-defense. Although I’m not a police officer or a gun expert, I am one of the 8 million Americans with a concealed weapons permit. And the most important lesson I’ve learned from the George Zimmerman case is, “Don’t go looking for trouble.”
During training for my concealed weapons license, the instructors consistently emphasized one point: Our firearms should be regarded as a last resort to save our lives when we have no other alternative.

Part of the ethos of responsible concealed weapons permit holders is to avoid getting into dicey situations whenever possible. We should remain aware of our surroundings at all times. We should avoid getting into unnecessary conflicts. If conflicts arise, we should attempt to defuse rather than escalate them. If some jerk gets angry because he thinks we stole his spot in the grocery store parking lot, we should back down or remove ourselves from the situation — _precisely because_ we recognize the deadly consequences if things escalate out of control.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
Click to expand...



 Because Zimmerman was a creepy fatso following him threw a dark space whispering into a cell phone. Going by the law that let Zimmerman wall, Trayvon was well within this rights to strangle the mighty wimp Zimmerman.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your right, until that is, you instigate a fight. Here in Texas, that would have and has gotten folks tossed in prison.
> 
> 
> 2. Zimmerman has no authority to do what he was doing. Look up his neighborhood watch charter if you can still find the original. Zimmerman even acted outside of its charter. That’s why he was thrown out.
> 
> 
> 3. True, but he had no business being there. He picked a kid who he thought he could get strong with, found out the kid was stronger then he could handle and shot him. George Zimmerman is the type of personality who makes every gun snatching democrat right . This is why the NRA hasn’t made any George Zimmerman posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know Z instigated the fight???
> 
> and Z's authority to be there doing what he was doing is inherent in his citizenship and the charter be damned,,,
> 
> again how do you know what Z was thinking???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said he did. Listen to his conversation with 9/11. Look at Zimmerman’s history BEFORE the shooting. Unemployed loser that still lived with his mom who is as unable to be a cop. Hell, many a thread has been put out on this already. Honestly, aside from yalls type who jizz all over your selves over 17 year old kids getting shot no one will say Zimmerman was right. Maybe Hannity, but he got stuck in his support, but not the NRA.
> 
> 
> The Single Most Important Lesson Gun Owners Should Learn From The George Zimmerman Case
> 
> 
> 
> I am a gun owner. I support the 2nd Amendment and the right to self-defense. Although I’m not a police officer or a gun expert, I am one of the 8 million Americans with a concealed weapons permit. And the most important lesson I’ve learned from the George Zimmerman case is, “Don’t go looking for trouble.”
> During training for my concealed weapons license, the instructors consistently emphasized one point: Our firearms should be regarded as a last resort to save our lives when we have no other alternative.
> 
> Part of the ethos of responsible concealed weapons permit holders is to avoid getting into dicey situations whenever possible. We should remain aware of our surroundings at all times. We should avoid getting into unnecessary conflicts. If conflicts arise, we should attempt to defuse rather than escalate them. If some jerk gets angry because he thinks we stole his spot in the grocery store parking lot, we should back down or remove ourselves from the situation — _precisely because_ we recognize the deadly consequences if things escalate out of control.
Click to expand...

following a suspected burglar is not looking for trouble,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Zimmerman was a creepy fatso following him threw a dark space whispering into a cell phone. Going by the law that let Zimmerman wall, Trayvon was well within this rights to strangle the mighty wimp Zimmerman.
Click to expand...

no he wasnt,,,


----------



## Crixus

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
Click to expand...




It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
Click to expand...



so you say,,,,


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Zimmerman was a creepy fatso following him threw a dark space whispering into a cell phone. Going by the law that let Zimmerman wall, Trayvon was well within this rights to strangle the mighty wimp Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he wasnt,,,
Click to expand...



Wanna bet? It’s all in the 911 call. This is also why no one will touch Zimmerman.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Zimmerman was a creepy fatso following him threw a dark space whispering into a cell phone. Going by the law that let Zimmerman wall, Trayvon was well within this rights to strangle the mighty wimp Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he wasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? It’s all in the 911 call. This is also why no one will touch Zimmerman.
Click to expand...



where in the 911 call did it give TM a right to strangle Z


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
Click to expand...


*Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *

Yeah, that was awful. LOL!


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
Click to expand...



Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Zimmerman was a creepy fatso following him threw a dark space whispering into a cell phone. Going by the law that let Zimmerman wall, Trayvon was well within this rights to strangle the mighty wimp Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he wasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? It’s all in the 911 call. This is also why no one will touch Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where in the 911 call did it give TM a right to strangle Z
Click to expand...



Go listen to it while you touch your self and watch snuff on YouTube.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you say,,,,
Click to expand...



Dare you to post the audio.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
Click to expand...



the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you say,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to post the audio.
Click to expand...

its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z

but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't. He acted outside the law and the charter of the neighborhood watch he was in. But do the same thing your self. See what happens.
Click to expand...


* He acted outside the law*


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the story we were told.
Click to expand...


_WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles._
_
Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
Click to expand...


How can you follow someone you cannot see?


----------



## Crixus

The 9/11 call.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin matched the description that Zimmerman was given of the burglar preying on the community.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to make this about race, is just because you are an asshole. FUCK YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
Click to expand...


There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.

Report a suspicious person....yep

Try and help locate the suspect...yep

Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep

Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
Click to expand...


Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the reason?
Click to expand...


Trayvon had exhibited suspicious behavior  and then ran off like any guilty perp. 

 A good citizen will act to protect his community....Z was a great neighbor....willing to go the extra mile to protect his neighbors.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
Click to expand...


How did you get so coinfused?   Oh my bad....I forgot you watch cnn

Wise up dumbass....most states have very similar if not the same law Florida has on self defense....name me a couple of states where Trayvon would be allowed to roam a neighborhood on a dark and rainy night peeping in windows and not be reported as suspicious and if apprehended ....questioned.


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you say,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to post the audio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z
> 
> but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM
Click to expand...


Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
Click to expand...



Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon had exhibited suspicious behavior  and then ran off like any guilty perp.
> 
> A good citizen will act to protect his community....Z was a great neighbor....willing to go the extra mile to protect his neighbors.
Click to expand...



Zimmerman, a sheep who straps on his manhood and tried to play wolf. Say, where is the NRA commercial with MrZ extolling gun rights?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman did. In any other state Zimmerman would be getting ass raped by the home boys every day. In no other state can people do murder like they can in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.
Click to expand...



* Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop.*

Meh. Not against the law.

*Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter *

OMG! Outside of the charter.

*he is definitely a weakling*

But not dead, like the thug.


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get so coinfused?   Oh my bad....I forgot you watch cnn
> 
> Wise up dumbass....most states have very similar if not the same law Florida has on self defense....name me a couple of states where Trayvon would be allowed to roam a neighborhood on a dark and rainy night peeping in windows and not be reported as suspicious and if apprehended ....questioned.
Click to expand...



Yeah, CNN has planted 9/11 operators before dumbass picked a fight with a kid and got his ass beat. Again, find me one gun shop or any gun related endorsement by George Zimmerman. Bet you can’t.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon had exhibited suspicious behavior  and then ran off like any guilty perp.
> 
> A good citizen will act to protect his community....Z was a great neighbor....willing to go the extra mile to protect his neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman, a sheep who straps on his manhood and tried to play wolf. Say, where is the NRA commercial with MrZ extolling gun rights?
Click to expand...



the only coward is those that think like you and wait for the government to take care of you,,,,

in fact youre right,,,Z was a sheep with a gun against the wolves who would harm him and his community,,,


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you say,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to post the audio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z
> 
> but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh
Click to expand...



Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you say,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to post the audio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z
> 
> but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.
Click to expand...



so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,

the world is a better place without TM in it


----------



## Crixus

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would have really supported that statement and give it some real punch?
> 
> 
> Supporting your claim that Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> But you can't, So instead you throw out bullshit spin, like "ass raped by home boys" and "murder".
> 
> 
> Cause bullshit is all you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop.*
> 
> Meh. Not against the law.
> 
> *Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter *
> 
> OMG! Outside of the charter.
> 
> *he is definitely a weakling*
> 
> But not dead, like the thug.
Click to expand...



Yeah, he was looking for a kid. Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. Guess he forgot that young men are still men? That’s why Zimmerman sticks to beating women and pulling guns on his girl friends.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you say,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to post the audio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z
> 
> but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,
> 
> the world is a better place without TM in it
Click to expand...



Spoken like a typical dumbass. Bet you are rubbing a Glock on your junk right now. Do you beat up and pull your piece on chicks to? I notice you ignored the 9/11 call.


----------



## progressive hunter

I didnt igno


Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to post the audio.
> 
> 
> 
> its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z
> 
> but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,
> 
> the world is a better place without TM in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a typical dumbass. Bet you are rubbing a Glock on your junk right now. Do you beat up and pull your piece on chicks to? I notice you ignored the 9/11 call.
Click to expand...

I didnt ignore it,,,

I wonder where the 911 call from TM is???


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you say,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to post the audio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z
> 
> but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,
> 
> the world is a better place without TM in it
Click to expand...



About the world being a better place with the thug being dead, this is true and you should keep that in mind next time you are stroking your piece and day dreaming about squirting lead at Black teenagers, your suppose to clean your gun loaded and pointed at your face.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> I didnt igno
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its already been posted,,,and there was no reason that TM had a right to strangle Z
> 
> but there was a good reason Z needed to shoot TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,
> 
> the world is a better place without TM in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a typical dumbass. Bet you are rubbing a Glock on your junk right now. Do you beat up and pull your piece on chicks to? I notice you ignored the 9/11 call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ignore it,,,
> 
> I wonder where the 911 call from TM is???
Click to expand...



Gay. You lost.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt igno
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and as more info has come out...it has been revealed Trayvon was a menace to society....and if Z had not stopped him Trayvon would have gone on  to kill someone and then been incarcerated and a burden on taxpayers....justice was served boyos....deal wid it.  hehheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,
> 
> the world is a better place without TM in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a typical dumbass. Bet you are rubbing a Glock on your junk right now. Do you beat up and pull your piece on chicks to? I notice you ignored the 9/11 call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ignore it,,,
> 
> I wonder where the 911 call from TM is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You lost.
Click to expand...

lost what???


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt igno
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the cop wannabe cop has had multiple run is with the law since he got beat up. Other then Sean a Hannity no one will or would touch Zimmerman. Even Hannity regrets supporting Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,
> 
> the world is a better place without TM in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a typical dumbass. Bet you are rubbing a Glock on your junk right now. Do you beat up and pull your piece on chicks to? I notice you ignored the 9/11 call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ignore it,,,
> 
> I wonder where the 911 call from TM is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lost what???
Click to expand...



The internet.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt igno
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so,,,at least hes still alive and the thug isnt,,,
> 
> the world is a better place without TM in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a typical dumbass. Bet you are rubbing a Glock on your junk right now. Do you beat up and pull your piece on chicks to? I notice you ignored the 9/11 call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ignore it,,,
> 
> I wonder where the 911 call from TM is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lost what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The internet.
Click to expand...



if that were true then you wouldnt be reading this,,,


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt igno
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a typical dumbass. Bet you are rubbing a Glock on your junk right now. Do you beat up and pull your piece on chicks to? I notice you ignored the 9/11 call.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ignore it,,,
> 
> I wonder where the 911 call from TM is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lost what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if that were true then you wouldnt be reading this,,,
Click to expand...



Na, I read all this stuff. I CCW and I am sure to keep track of all the retards who put my rights in jeopardy because they want to play cop. Like I said, not one person in the firearm industry will endorse Zimmerman. Not one. Some tried, but it hurt their business. Yeah, GZ got off, but then it was the same people who let Casey Anthony off for murdering her child. Guess you agree? Retroactive abortion?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

This thread is STILL going strong?

Holy Orangutan Shit!

Let me help it more:

Zimmerman was a fake wannabe cop who did everything wrong and is a complete fuck-up of a human being. 

Tray was on path to be President of the United States of America, and had NO PART in causing the violence started and finished by Zimmerman.

It is a fucking shame that Tray got his ass shot and his lifeless carcass is rotting away while Zimmerman's biggest issue is being banned from Tinder.

What a travesty. 

I am truly sad.


----------



## Crixus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This thread is STILL going strong?
> 
> Holy Orangutan Shit!
> 
> Let me help it more:
> 
> Zimmerman was a fake wannabe cop who did everything wrong and is a complete fuck-up of a human being.
> 
> Tray was on path to be President of the United States of America, and had NO PART in causing the violence started and finished by Zimmerman.
> 
> It is a fucking shame that Tray got his ass shot and his lifeless carcass is rotting away while Zimmerman's biggest issue is being banned from Tinder.
> 
> What a travesty.
> 
> I am truly sad.




Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt igno
> I didnt ignore it,,,
> 
> I wonder where the 911 call from TM is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lost what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if that were true then you wouldnt be reading this,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I read all this stuff. I CCW and I am sure to keep track of all the retards who put my rights in jeopardy because they want to play cop. Like I said, not one person in the firearm industry will endorse Zimmerman. Not one. Some tried, but it hurt their business. Yeah, GZ got off, but then it was the same people who let Casey Anthony off for murdering her child. Guess you agree? Retroactive abortion?
Click to expand...



you sure are all over the table,,,can you stick to one subject???

and I support what he did and I'm in the industry,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is STILL going strong?
> 
> Holy Orangutan Shit!
> 
> Let me help it more:
> 
> Zimmerman was a fake wannabe cop who did everything wrong and is a complete fuck-up of a human being.
> 
> Tray was on path to be President of the United States of America, and had NO PART in causing the violence started and finished by Zimmerman.
> 
> It is a fucking shame that Tray got his ass shot and his lifeless carcass is rotting away while Zimmerman's biggest issue is being banned from Tinder.
> 
> What a travesty.
> 
> I am truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.
Click to expand...



the first half is true the rest a bold faced lie,,,


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You lost.
> 
> 
> 
> lost what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if that were true then you wouldnt be reading this,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I read all this stuff. I CCW and I am sure to keep track of all the retards who put my rights in jeopardy because they want to play cop. Like I said, not one person in the firearm industry will endorse Zimmerman. Not one. Some tried, but it hurt their business. Yeah, GZ got off, but then it was the same people who let Casey Anthony off for murdering her child. Guess you agree? Retroactive abortion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you sure are all over the table,,,can you stick to one subject???
> 
> and I support what he did and I'm in the industry,,,
Click to expand...



Yeah, I’m also a French super model. And I don’t mean your little table at the high caliber gun show where you peddle NRA hats and pocket knives made in China. I’m talking Wane Lapierre, Chris fox and so on. No George Zimmerman “I’m the NRA” commercial. And I’m not all over the table. Zimmerman’s hash was settled by the same legal system that let a woman strangle her kid with a trash bag.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is STILL going strong?
> 
> Holy Orangutan Shit!
> 
> Let me help it more:
> 
> Zimmerman was a fake wannabe cop who did everything wrong and is a complete fuck-up of a human being.
> 
> Tray was on path to be President of the United States of America, and had NO PART in causing the violence started and finished by Zimmerman.
> 
> It is a fucking shame that Tray got his ass shot and his lifeless carcass is rotting away while Zimmerman's biggest issue is being banned from Tinder.
> 
> What a travesty.
> 
> I am truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first half is true the rest a bold faced lie,,,
Click to expand...



You say it, you can’t back it. Prove it’s a lie.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is STILL going strong?
> 
> Holy Orangutan Shit!
> 
> Let me help it more:
> 
> Zimmerman was a fake wannabe cop who did everything wrong and is a complete fuck-up of a human being.
> 
> Tray was on path to be President of the United States of America, and had NO PART in causing the violence started and finished by Zimmerman.
> 
> It is a fucking shame that Tray got his ass shot and his lifeless carcass is rotting away while Zimmerman's biggest issue is being banned from Tinder.
> 
> What a travesty.
> 
> I am truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first half is true the rest a bold faced lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say it, you can’t back it. Prove it’s a lie.
Click to expand...



why dont you prove its the truth first,,,


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is STILL going strong?
> 
> Holy Orangutan Shit!
> 
> Let me help it more:
> 
> Zimmerman was a fake wannabe cop who did everything wrong and is a complete fuck-up of a human being.
> 
> Tray was on path to be President of the United States of America, and had NO PART in causing the violence started and finished by Zimmerman.
> 
> It is a fucking shame that Tray got his ass shot and his lifeless carcass is rotting away while Zimmerman's biggest issue is being banned from Tinder.
> 
> What a travesty.
> 
> I am truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first half is true the rest a bold faced lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say it, you can’t back it. Prove it’s a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove its the truth first,,,
Click to expand...





Already have many times. This time and the las way back in 2012. There is also the fact that the industry has turned its back on Zimmerman. No one in it for a living will have anything to do with him. Not even Kel-Tec, and that’s saying something considering the fun used is actually a really good pistol that sells at (or did) a very nice price.  There are also the multiplayer domestic violence beefs he has as well. All proof that even against a woman Zimmerman has to stroke his gun and talk big.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is STILL going strong?
> 
> Holy Orangutan Shit!
> 
> Let me help it more:
> 
> Zimmerman was a fake wannabe cop who did everything wrong and is a complete fuck-up of a human being.
> 
> Tray was on path to be President of the United States of America, and had NO PART in causing the violence started and finished by Zimmerman.
> 
> It is a fucking shame that Tray got his ass shot and his lifeless carcass is rotting away while Zimmerman's biggest issue is being banned from Tinder.
> 
> What a travesty.
> 
> I am truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first half is true the rest a bold faced lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say it, you can’t back it. Prove it’s a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove its the truth first,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have many times. This time and the las way back in 2012. There is also the fact that the industry has turned its back on Zimmerman. No one in it for a living will have anything to do with him. Not even Kel-Tec, and that’s saying something considering the fun used is actually a really good pistol that sells at (or did) a very nice price.  There are also the multiplayer domestic violence beefs he has as well. All proof that even against a woman Zimmerman has to stroke his gun and talk big.
Click to expand...



his calling 911 kinda proves his intentions were not to kill, where as TM failure to call them proves his intentions to fight


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
Click to expand...


Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
Click to expand...


Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crixus said:


> Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.


It's sad that said racist, trigger-happy, wanting-to-shoot-a-"darky", wannabe cop is walking around free as a bird with his biggest life concern being his Tinder account, while said "darky" and his bullet-holed, rotting carcass is 6 feet under.

No wonder so many people are mad.

White Privilege*




*_(even though Zimmerman is partly of African decent, like Barrack)._


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday. Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.


I know.

It's a shame that Zimmerman is free as a bird and innocent little 160lb Tray's carcass is rotting in a grave.

Is there any justice?

.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bullshit, the kid responsible for the break ins was arrested 2 weeks earlier.  Throw that lie out the window.
> 
> If we listen to dumbasses like you it's never about race.  Fuck yourself, Fuck Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
Click to expand...


Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get so coinfused?   Oh my bad....I forgot you watch cnn
> 
> Wise up dumbass....most states have very similar if not the same law Florida has on self defense....name me a couple of states where Trayvon would be allowed to roam a neighborhood on a dark and rainy night peeping in windows and not be reported as suspicious and if apprehended ....questioned.
Click to expand...


I guess when you are a right wing, racist defending a coward with a gun you have to add lies to the story for sympathy.  He wasn't looking in no fucking houses and he had every right to walk home without being harrassed by some coward with a gun.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Crixus said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question Zimmerman did. He followed where he had no reason following. He was advised by 911 to stop following. Since 2012 I have had an opportunity to sit in on three CCW classes don’t at different places. To a “T” every single CCW instructor pointed out that boys like Zimmerman are the ones who threaten our rights to carry. In any other state, even here in Texas he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop.*
> 
> Meh. Not against the law.
> 
> *Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter *
> 
> OMG! Outside of the charter.
> 
> *he is definitely a weakling*
> 
> But not dead, like the thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was looking for a kid. Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. Guess he forgot that young men are still men? That’s why Zimmerman sticks to beating women and pulling guns on his girl friends.
Click to expand...


*Yeah, he was looking for a kid. *

Yup. All 6'2" of the thug.

* Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. *

Is that why he was suspended from school? Oh, wait, that was the other guy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
Click to expand...


He didn't have to chase him to shoot him. He just aimed at the guy sitting on his chest.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have to chase him to shoot him. He just aimed at the guy sitting on his chest.
Click to expand...


So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker and started taking an L, so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop.*
> 
> Meh. Not against the law.
> 
> *Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter *
> 
> OMG! Outside of the charter.
> 
> *he is definitely a weakling*
> 
> But not dead, like the thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was looking for a kid. Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. Guess he forgot that young men are still men? That’s why Zimmerman sticks to beating women and pulling guns on his girl friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah, he was looking for a kid. *
> 
> Yup. All 6'2" of the thug.
> 
> * Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. *
> 
> Is that why he was suspended from school? Oh, wait, that was the other guy.
Click to expand...


Z had some minor spats with women.....very common ....means nothing...as in .............no relevance to this thread....just somone desperately seeking to find something...anything to smear Z with....pathetico


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have to chase him to shoot him. He just aimed at the guy sitting on his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker and started taking an L, so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.
Click to expand...


I pity those with intelligence so close to a monkey.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop.*
> 
> Meh. Not against the law.
> 
> *Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter *
> 
> OMG! Outside of the charter.
> 
> *he is definitely a weakling*
> 
> But not dead, like the thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was looking for a kid. Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. Guess he forgot that young men are still men? That’s why Zimmerman sticks to beating women and pulling guns on his girl friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah, he was looking for a kid. *
> 
> Yup. All 6'2" of the thug.
> 
> * Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. *
> 
> Is that why he was suspended from school? Oh, wait, that was the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Z had some minor spats with women.....very common ....means nothing...as in .............no relevance to this thread....just somone desperately seeking tind something...anything to smear Z with....pathetico
Click to expand...


Yea attacking an off duty cop isn't nothing, punching his father law isn't nothing.  So what if he slapped a few women around.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have to chase him to shoot him. He just aimed at the guy sitting on his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker and started taking an L, so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pity those with intelligence so close to a monkey.
Click to expand...


That's better than folks who are about as smart as a pile of sheeeeeeettttt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Superbadbrutha said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have to chase him to shoot him. He just aimed at the guy sitting on his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker and started taking an L, so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.
Click to expand...


*So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker *

I know, but enough about Trayvon.

* so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.*

Yes, killing a thug in self-defense is a good thing.



Martha agrees.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get so coinfused?   Oh my bad....I forgot you watch cnn
> 
> Wise up dumbass....most states have very similar if not the same law Florida has on self defense....name me a couple of states where Trayvon would be allowed to roam a neighborhood on a dark and rainy night peeping in windows and not be reported as suspicious and if apprehended ....questioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when you are a right wing, racist defending a coward with a gun you have to add lies to the story for sympathy.  He wasn't looking in no fucking houses and he had every right to walk home without being harrassed by some coward with a gun.
Click to expand...


Peeping toms like dark and rainy nights.....hope to get a glimpse of some white booty.  hehheh

How did Z harass the pervert?  He just sat in his truck talking on the phone....Trayvonista in order to onsider that harassment must have been up to something no good....guess that is why he took off running...


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have to chase him to shoot him. He just aimed at the guy sitting on his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker and started taking an L, so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker *
> 
> I know, but enough about Trayvon.
> 
> * so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.*
> 
> Yes, killing a thug in self-defense is a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 258009
> 
> Martha agrees.
Click to expand...


Trayvonista was a train wreck ready to happen....fortunately he was the only one that got hurt.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have to chase him to shoot him. He just aimed at the guy sitting on his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was messing with someone he thought was weaker and started taking an L, so he pulled a gun and killed him and you right wing clowns think that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pity those with intelligence so close to a monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's better than folks who are about as smart as a pile of sheeeeeeettttt.
Click to expand...


Do you get offended when someone compares you to a monkey?....oh btw did you hear China is inserting genes into monkeys to make them smarter?   There is hope for you yet boyo.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, Tray was a wannabe thug whose parents neglected him, and because they did so, he found him self crossing paths with a wannabe cop itching to shoot a darky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first half is true the rest a bold faced lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say it, you can’t back it. Prove it’s a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove its the truth first,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have many times. This time and the las way back in 2012. There is also the fact that the industry has turned its back on Zimmerman. No one in it for a living will have anything to do with him. Not even Kel-Tec, and that’s saying something considering the fun used is actually a really good pistol that sells at (or did) a very nice price.  There are also the multiplayer domestic violence beefs he has as well. All proof that even against a woman Zimmerman has to stroke his gun and talk big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his calling 911 kinda proves his intentions were not to kill, where as TM failure to call them proves his intentions to fight
Click to expand...


Excellent analysis.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> lost what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if that were true then you wouldnt be reading this,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I read all this stuff. I CCW and I am sure to keep track of all the retards who put my rights in jeopardy because they want to play cop. Like I said, not one person in the firearm industry will endorse Zimmerman. Not one. Some tried, but it hurt their business. Yeah, GZ got off, but then it was the same people who let Casey Anthony off for murdering her child. Guess you agree? Retroactive abortion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you sure are all over the table,,,can you stick to one subject???
> 
> and I support what he did and I'm in the industry,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’m also a French super model. And I don’t mean your little table at the high caliber gun show where you peddle NRA hats and pocket knives made in China. I’m talking Wane Lapierre, Chris fox and so on. No George Zimmerman “I’m the NRA” commercial. And I’m not all over the table. Zimmerman’s hash was settled by the same legal system that let a woman strangle her kid with a trash bag.
Click to expand...


Are you really from butt fuck texas?  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
Click to expand...


*Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*

*Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*


----------



## MacTheKnife

Does anyone on here believe trayvon was l2  when he got shot?.....if so....you must watch nbc.  

Why  did NBC constantly and repeatedly only show a picture of trayvon taken years ago when he was l2.

They should apolotigize to obama for tricking him(not hard to do)...he based his infamous statement of "If i had a son he would look like trayvon"  on the widely circulated picture of trayvon as a l2 yrs old.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
Click to expand...



when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,

but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Martin match the description of the burglar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman commissioned to enforce law in the state of Florida? Nope. Was Zimmerman advised to STOP pursuing Martin? Yup. Zimmerman has a history of being a failure in his quest to be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you read a question, and hit the reply button, but never addressed teh question.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you know that Martin did match the description of the burglar and thus Zimmerman was completely justified in wanting to observe and report the suspects location to the police for questioning.
> 
> 
> Also, good use of the word "advise", because the police dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, and Zimmerman was well within his rights to walk all over that community of which he was a resident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Z did that any citizen of the land is entitled to  do.
> 
> Report a suspicious person....yep
> 
> Try and help locate the suspect...yep
> 
> Shoot the suspect when he attacks you and threatens your life...yep
> 
> Next?    Hopefully someone a tad more intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because adults go around chasing and shooting teenagers everyday.
Click to expand...



do you have any proof of that???


----------



## Death Angel

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
Click to expand...

He injured his knuckles defending himself from the assaults from that Hispanic crackers face!


----------



## WEATHER53

Zimmerman is yesterdays news just like Mueller report. No more mileage available for liberal tears.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
Click to expand...


I love making liars out of racist.

Here is the CORONERS REPORT


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
Click to expand...




progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
Click to expand...


It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pointless. No one is disputing the 911 call. It's inconsequential if the police, police dispatch, or just plain dispatch told him they don't need him to do that. That part was not debated in the trial as I've written 100 times now.. What it does show is Zimmerman admitted to following Martin. It proves Zimmerman was advised NOT to follow for the obvious reason that someone could get hurt, or killed. This is why manslaughter is the charge that makes sense. Zimmerman made bad decisions and put someone else's life in danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
Click to expand...


That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week. 

Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
Click to expand...


There was no need to prove it in court.....more than enough evidence to prove Z was not guilty.  Case Closed

Anyone with any kind of deductive reasoning capability understands quite well Trayvon confronted George and punched George whilst George was trying to make a phone call to the dispatcher ..all your morons can deny that till the cows come home....of no importance.....but go ahead and spin your wheels.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
Click to expand...


No....what is being applauded is how George was able to overcome the Federal conspiracy to lynch him....the little man won...that is rare.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
Click to expand...




Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Manslaughter legal definition of manslaughter - Legal Dictionary*
> 
> 
> manslaughter
> 'Manslaughter. The unjustifiable, inexcusable, and intentional killing of a human being without deliberation, premeditation, and malice. The unlawful killing of a human being without any deliberation, which may be involuntary, in the commission of a lawful act without due caution and circumspection.
> 
> What part of 'unjustifiable' do you not understand.....what part of  'unlawful killing' do you not grasp?  There was nothing about any of Z's actions that were 'unjustifiable'....there was nothing about any of Z's actions that were unlawful...if you disagree....please specify what actions of Z  you consider unlawful or unjustifiable?
> 
> We all have the legal right to self defense...we all have the right(at least here in Florida)to use deadly force if we fear our life is in danger or if we fear great bodily harm.
> 
> What so many miss...is that this case was one of simple self defense.  Yet many have tried to insert in things in this case that did not belong such as 'the stand your ground law.' the defense was up front about that from the gitgo...it was not needed, and it would not be used...yet the media kept going on and on about it how Florida was a outcast state because they have that law etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Z...was attacked...there was no excuse for that...even if Z had followed Trayvon from kalamazoo to kimbuctoo....no legal justification for Trayvon to attack him like he did or attack him in any manner as far as that goes.
> 
> The attack placed Z in fear of his life...not even to mention grievious bodily injury.  Also forgotten if ever known by most was the fact that right before he was shot...Trayvon spotted Z's holstered weapon...his response.....'oh you got a piece--You die tonight" and attempted to get the weapon but fortunately for Z he was able to control the weapon and shoot his attacker.
> 
> Thus it is plain and it is simple...there was nothing...absolutely nothing unlawful regarding any of Z's actions that night.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
Click to expand...




Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
Click to expand...


First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.

Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh

You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MacTheKnife

Death Angel said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> The New Race War: Black, Hispanic gangs kill each other over turf >> Four Winds 10 - Truth Winds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He injured his knuckles defending himself from the assaults from that Hispanic crackers face!
Click to expand...


Hispanics been doing a real number on Negroes out in L.A,    I wonder why that is being covered up.

The New Race War: Black, Hispanic gangs kill each other over turf >> Four Winds 10 - Truth Winds


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...




Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.


Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.


China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that Trayvon had bruised knuckles?  No other injuries except for the gunshot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems reasonable to think if Zimmerman had attacked him first there would be some evidence of a punch or whatever Zimmerman is alleged to have hit him with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's knuckles showed no indication he punched Trayvon, and Trayvon had no indications he was punched. (Trayvon's knuckles were bruised up, and Zimmerman showed signs of being beat on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the physical evidence shows that Trayvon did all the punching, and zimmerman only shot him after the punching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
Click to expand...


Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
Click to expand...


Can you explain how someone who puts himself in harm's way is a coward. 

 You are so dumb you do not even realize you are contradicting yourself......

bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  you best get to china real quick before all dat medicine is gone boyo.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
Click to expand...

to bad the jury didnt think that,,,maybe its you thats the problem???


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
Click to expand...



not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> The New Race War: Black, Hispanic gangs kill each other over turf >> Four Winds 10 - Truth Winds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He injured his knuckles defending himself from the assaults from that Hispanic crackers face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hispanics been doing a real number on Negroes out in L.A,    I wonder why that is being covered up.
> 
> The New Race War: Black, Hispanic gangs kill each other over turf >> Four Winds 10 - Truth Winds
Click to expand...


Gang bangers ass clown.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> That lie has been debunked how many times, he had an abrasion on the side of his ring finger.
> 
> How do you know he did attempt to grab him or missed when he punched.
> 
> Trayvon's knuckles were NOT bruised up that is a lie.
> 
> That is the story we were told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
Click to expand...


I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
Click to expand...


You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have zero proof Martin first attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no need to prove it in court.....more than enough evidence to prove Z was not guilty.  Case Closed
> 
> Anyone with any kind of deductive reasoning capability understands quite well Trayvon confronted George and punched George whilst George was trying to make a phone call to the dispatcher ..all your morons can deny that till the cows come home....of no importance.....but go ahead and spin your wheels.  hehheh
Click to expand...


See this is how you know you are dealing with an idiot, what dumbass in a hostile situation is going to grab his cellphone and he has a gun.  Sorry nobody is buying that bullshit about calling the dispatcher, the dispatcher already had told this dumbass coward not to follow and he continued his chase anyway.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
Click to expand...


That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
Click to expand...


Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> _WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin’s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles.
> 
> Why Did Trayvon Martin’s Funeral Director Lie ?   More Lies and Agendas Exposed…_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!! he had abrasions on his finger!!!!

OMG!!!

OMG!!!


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad the jury didnt think that,,,maybe its you thats the problem???
Click to expand...


That is what racist said when the jury acquitted Roy Bryant and JW Milam.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
Click to expand...

being black had nothing to do with it,,,

why the racism???


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do right wingers keep lying, the kid had an abrasion on his ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!! he had abrasions on his finger!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
Click to expand...


No simpleton, he had A abrasion on his ring finger.  Sounds like he was really beating the shit out of the coward, oh wait maybe he had on gloves.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad the jury didnt think that,,,maybe its you thats the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what racist said when the jury acquitted Roy Bryant and JW Milam.
Click to expand...



different jury,,,  

and dont change the subject,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being black had nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> why the racism???
Click to expand...


If he wasn't black the coward would have never found him to be "suspicious".


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!! he had abrasions on his finger!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No simpleton, he had A abrasion on his ring finger.  Sounds like he was really beating the shit out of the coward, oh wait maybe he had on gloves.
Click to expand...

I SEE THE PROBLEM,,,

youre one of those soft skin soyboys and dont understand a mans hands are tough and can handle a little roughing up


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad the jury didnt think that,,,maybe its you thats the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what racist said when the jury acquitted Roy Bryant and JW Milam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> different jury,,,
> 
> and dont change the subject,,,
Click to expand...


Same attitude, same racist.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being black had nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> why the racism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he wasn't black the coward would have never found him to be "suspicious".
Click to expand...

any proof of that???


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!! he had abrasions on his finger!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No simpleton, he had A abrasion on his ring finger.  Sounds like he was really beating the shit out of the coward, oh wait maybe he had on gloves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SEE THE PROBLEM,,,
> 
> youre one of those soft skin soyboys and dont understand a mans hands are tough and can handle a little roughing up
Click to expand...


I can tell you are a candy ass that has never had a fist fight in your life.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad the jury didnt think that,,,maybe its you thats the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what racist said when the jury acquitted Roy Bryant and JW Milam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> different jury,,,
> 
> and dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same attitude, same racist.
Click to expand...

LIAR,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!! he had abrasions on his finger!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No simpleton, he had A abrasion on his ring finger.  Sounds like he was really beating the shit out of the coward, oh wait maybe he had on gloves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SEE THE PROBLEM,,,
> 
> youre one of those soft skin soyboys and dont understand a mans hands are tough and can handle a little roughing up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you are a candy ass that has never had a fist fight in your life.
Click to expand...

I know you aint talking to me,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> *Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.
Click to expand...

Trayvon Martin Autopsy Shows Injuries to Knuckles


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no need to prove it in court.....more than enough evidence to prove Z was not guilty.  Case Closed
> 
> Anyone with any kind of deductive reasoning capability understands quite well Trayvon confronted George and punched George whilst George was trying to make a phone call to the dispatcher ..all your morons can deny that till the cows come home....of no importance.....but go ahead and spin your wheels.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See this is how you know you are dealing with an idiot, what dumbass in a hostile situation is going to grab his cellphone and he has a gun.  Sorry nobody is buying that bullshit about calling the dispatcher, the dispatcher already had told this dumbass coward not to follow and he continued his chase anyway.
Click to expand...



George testified he had forgotten he even had the gun with him until his hand brushed up against whilst Trayvon had him pinned down.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BTW George sold the gun he killed trayvon with for $138,990 dollars.

george sold the gun he killed trayvon with at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no need to prove it in court.....more than enough evidence to prove Z was not guilty.  Case Closed
> 
> Anyone with any kind of deductive reasoning capability understands quite well Trayvon confronted George and punched George whilst George was trying to make a phone call to the dispatcher ..all your morons can deny that till the cows come home....of no importance.....but go ahead and spin your wheels.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See this is how you know you are dealing with an idiot, what dumbass in a hostile situation is going to grab his cellphone and he has a gun.  Sorry nobody is buying that bullshit about calling the dispatcher, the dispatcher already had told this dumbass coward not to follow and he continued his chase anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> George testified he had forgotten he even had the gun with him until his hand brushed up against whilst Trayvon had him pinned down.
Click to expand...


…..and your dumbass believed that.  It's obvious you have never carried a gun before.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin Autopsy Shows Injuries to Knuckles
Click to expand...


I posted the ACTUAL autopsy report,  you keep posting bullshit news accounts.


----------



## progressive hunter

all tha


Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin Autopsy Shows Injuries to Knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the ACTUAL autopsy report,  you keep posting bullshit news accounts.
Click to expand...

t t

all that told us is TM is dead,,,so whats the big deal??


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no need to prove it in court.....more than enough evidence to prove Z was not guilty.  Case Closed
> 
> Anyone with any kind of deductive reasoning capability understands quite well Trayvon confronted George and punched George whilst George was trying to make a phone call to the dispatcher ..all your morons can deny that till the cows come home....of no importance.....but go ahead and spin your wheels.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See this is how you know you are dealing with an idiot, what dumbass in a hostile situation is going to grab his cellphone and he has a gun.  Sorry nobody is buying that bullshit about calling the dispatcher, the dispatcher already had told this dumbass coward not to follow and he continued his chase anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> George testified he had forgotten he even had the gun with him until his hand brushed up against whilst Trayvon had him pinned down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> …..and your dumbass believed that.  It's obvious you have never carried a gun before.
Click to expand...

compared to the shit you believe I'd keep my mouth shut if I were you,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no need to prove it in court.....more than enough evidence to prove Z was not guilty.  Case Closed
> 
> Anyone with any kind of deductive reasoning capability understands quite well Trayvon confronted George and punched George whilst George was trying to make a phone call to the dispatcher ..all your morons can deny that till the cows come home....of no importance.....but go ahead and spin your wheels.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See this is how you know you are dealing with an idiot, what dumbass in a hostile situation is going to grab his cellphone and he has a gun.  Sorry nobody is buying that bullshit about calling the dispatcher, the dispatcher already had told this dumbass coward not to follow and he continued his chase anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> George testified he had forgotten he even had the gun with him until his hand brushed up against whilst Trayvon had him pinned down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> …..and your dumbass believed that.  It's obvious you have never carried a gun before.
Click to expand...


I would say it is the other way around...if you carry a lot you tend not to notice as much as when you only carry occasionally and it is quite easy to forget you have it on...that happens frequently at airports...folks forget they are carrying.

I used to carry a lot due to the work I did...but I seldom carry any more unless I have a particular reason to do so and when I do now I am quite conscious of it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin Autopsy Shows Injuries to Knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the ACTUAL autopsy report,  you keep posting bullshit news accounts.
Click to expand...



Where is it and what does it say?  The news reports could be wrong.  suprise suprise...I didnt think you believed in fake news???

Why the Left Dropped the Trayvon Story


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being black had nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> why the racism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he wasn't black the coward would have never found him to be "suspicious".
Click to expand...



Now you are revealing you have not kept up............the recording of the 9/11 call is available on this thread...and if you listen to it you will see that at first when the dispatche ax George what race is the suspect...quite obvious George cannot tell for sure...only as Trayvon gets closer to scope him out can George clearly see he is negroid.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being black had nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> why the racism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he wasn't black the coward would have never found him to be "suspicious".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are revealing you have not kept up............the recording of the 9/11 call is available on this thread...and if you listen to it you will see that at first when the dispatche ax George what race is the suspect...quite obvious George cannot tell for sure...only as Trayvon gets closer to scope him out can George clearly see he is negroid.
Click to expand...

Zimmerman is crazy and dangerous – it would be reckless and irresponsible of Tinder to not ban him.


----------



## MacTheKnife

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being black had nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> why the racism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he wasn't black the coward would have never found him to be "suspicious".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are revealing you have not kept up............the recording of the 9/11 call is available on this thread...and if you listen to it you will see that at first when the dispatche ax George what race is the suspect...quite obvious George cannot tell for sure...only as Trayvon gets closer to scope him out can George clearly see he is negroid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is crazy and dangerous – it would be reckless and irresponsible of Tinder to not ban him.
Click to expand...


That is just heresay...he should sue that outfit for discrimination.

Everyone who knows Z has a good opinion of him.

There is a video on this thread of the lady who worked with various Neighborhood watch programs....she praises George.

I am sure they allow a lot of young black males to join....they are truly dangerous...young black males compose only 3 per cent of the total population...yet they comitt over half of all violent crimes.


----------



## MacTheKnife

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being black had nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> why the racism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he wasn't black the coward would have never found him to be "suspicious".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are revealing you have not kept up............the recording of the 9/11 call is available on this thread...and if you listen to it you will see that at first when the dispatche ax George what race is the suspect...quite obvious George cannot tell for sure...only as Trayvon gets closer to scope him out can George clearly see he is negroid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is crazy and dangerous – it would be reckless and irresponsible of Tinder to not ban him.
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

I doubt Zimmerman hit him in his knuckles so any damage likely came fromMartins knuckles hitting Zimmerman.


----------



## WEATHER53

So with the bloom faded on the witch hunt the libs have dragged up Zimmerman. I guess Duke Lacrosse players will be next.


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> 
> 
> being black had nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> why the racism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he wasn't black the coward would have never found him to be "suspicious".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are revealing you have not kept up............the recording of the 9/11 call is available on this thread...and if you listen to it you will see that at first when the dispatche ax George what race is the suspect...quite obvious George cannot tell for sure...only as Trayvon gets closer to scope him out can George clearly see he is negroid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman is crazy and dangerous – it would be reckless and irresponsible of Tinder to not ban him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just heresay...he should sue that outfit for discrimination.
> 
> Everyone who knows Z has a good opinion of him.
> 
> There is a video on this thread of the lady who worked with various Neighborhood watch programs....she praises George.
> 
> I am sure they allow a lot of young black males to join....they are truly dangerous...young black males compose only 3 per cent of the total population...yet they comitt over half of all violent crimes.
Click to expand...



Then grab your little gun and go get them. You won’t because it’s likely your such a puss your piece would be taken from you and you would be beaten with it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.


I know, right.

I bet it is sad for many that Tray is dead as fuck.  Poor dead fucker.  

I bet the fact that Zimmerman was completely acquitted and is strutting around glad that he got to murder a poor innocent black kid and totally walk really pisses a lot of people off. 

Not me, because I don't give a fuck.  But, I can empathize. 

I guess jurors have finally accepted the fact that black teenage boys who want to be gangsters are not worth saving.

.


----------



## Crixus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right.
> 
> I bet it is sad for many that Tray is dead as fuck.  Poor dead fucker.
> 
> I bet the fact that Zimmerman was completely acquitted and is strutting around glad that he got to murder a poor innocent black kid and totally walk really pisses a lot of people off.
> 
> Not me, because I don't give a fuck.  But, I can empathize.
> 
> I guess jurors have finally accepted the fact that black teenage boys who want to be gangsters are not worth saving.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



It is sad that travon is dead. It’s even sad that George Zimmerman will have a shitty life for ever and be known as the guy who got away with murder. Zimmerman role the very first rule you learn in most CCW mills and that DONT GO WHERE TROUBLE IS. Don’t start none, won’t be none. It’s that simple.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Nonsense


Crixus said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right.
> 
> I bet it is sad for many that Tray is dead as fuck.  Poor dead fucker.
> 
> I bet the fact that Zimmerman was completely acquitted and is strutting around glad that he got to murder a poor innocent black kid and totally walk really pisses a lot of people off.
> 
> Not me, because I don't give a fuck.  But, I can empathize.
> 
> I guess jurors have finally accepted the fact that black teenage boys who want to be gangsters are not worth saving.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that travon is dead. It’s even sad that George Zimmerman will have a shitty life for ever and be known as the guy who got away with murder. Zimmerman role the very first rule you learn in most CCW mills and that DONT GO WHERE TROUBLE IS. Don’t start none, won’t be none. It’s that simple.
Click to expand...


Nonsense...sad for morons I suppose---such hypocrites......well that is a long list....liberals, democrats,socialists,communists, progressives,globalists,elitists, political correct idiots, pc republicans, establishment republicans, moderate republicans, do gooders, pacifists, atheists, the mentally disturbed....did I leave anyone out?

Now I will tell you what is really sad...how this nation lets 3 percent of the total population commit over half of all violent crime.

Young black men compose about 3 percent of the total pop. but they comitt over half of all the violent crime in America.

That is what politians dare not touch....as soon as they go anywhere near that problem they are demonized as racists and their political career is over.

I will tell all you hypocrites something else...if you are so overwroght with how black youths are being murdered you should visit Chicago and do some social work there....of course all you idiots have this fantasy in your head that white folk are out murdering your darling darkies.....you cannot handle the truth.


*Major Findings*


The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a non-black to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting” — defined as firing a bullet that hits someone — a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.
In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent.
In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
Why Do So Many Young Black Men Kill Each Other?

FBI Alarmed At Murder Rate Among Black Men


Family secret: What the left won’t tell you about black crime

Irregardless of all the above the myth of black victimhood  still lives--- preserved by the media and assorted politicians black,white, democrat and republican.

None of them can handle the truth...and will not get anywhere near it....and you see robotic posters on this board and this thread parroting the views of these politicians and the media b.s.---having no clue how gullible they are...how brainwashed they are....robotic like repeating the b.s. they get from the media.

The biggest culprit of all being the media....well demonstrated by the Zimmmerman affair.....that is why I love these threads about Zimmerman when they pop up from time to time....nothing demonstrates better and easier than the Zimmerman case how the media is always in search of a case they can use to perpetuate the myth of black victimhood and white racism....they do not care how they are tearing the country apart....they have assumed a fallacious moral superiority based on their professed moral indignation of how minorities are the victims....and convinced themselves that they must fundametally change America...even if that means its destruction...aka  it was first required to destroy the village in order to to save it....they have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right.
> 
> I bet it is sad for many that Tray is dead as fuck.  Poor dead fucker.
> 
> I bet the fact that Zimmerman was completely acquitted and is strutting around glad that he got to murder a poor innocent black kid and totally walk really pisses a lot of people off.
> 
> Not me, because I don't give a fuck.  But, I can empathize.
> 
> I guess jurors have finally accepted the fact that black teenage boys who want to be gangsters are not worth saving.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that travon is dead. It’s even sad that George Zimmerman will have a shitty life for ever and be known as the guy who got away with murder. Zimmerman role the very first rule you learn in most CCW mills and that DONT GO WHERE TROUBLE IS. Don’t start none, won’t be none. It’s that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...sad for morons I suppose---such hypocrites......well that is a long list....liberals, democrats,socialists,communists, progressives,globalists,elitists, political correct idiots, pc republicans, establishment republicans, moderate republicans, do gooders, pacifists, atheists, the mentally disturbed....did I leave anyone out?
> 
> Now I will tell you what is really sad...how this nation lets 3 percent of the total population commit over half of all violent crime.
> 
> Young black men compose about 3 percent of the total pop. but they comitt over half of all the violent crime in America.
> 
> That is what politians dare not touch....as soon as they go anywhere near that problem they are demonized as racists and their political career is over.
> 
> I will tell all you hypocrites something else...if you are so overwroght with how black youths are being murdered you should visit Chicago and do some social work there....of course all you idiots have this fantasy in your head that white folk are out murdering your darling darkies.....you cannot handle the truth.
> 
> 
> *Major Findings*
> 
> 
> The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
> There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
> In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a non-black to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
> In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
> In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting” — defined as firing a bullet that hits someone — a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
> If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.
> In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent.
> In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
> In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
> Why Do So Many Young Black Men Kill Each Other?
> 
> FBI Alarmed At Murder Rate Among Black Men
> 
> 
> Family secret: What the left won’t tell you about black crime
> 
> Irregardless of all the above the myth of black victim still lives preserved by the media and assorted politicians black,white, democrat and republican.
> 
> None of them can handle the truth...and will not get anywhere near it....and you see robotic posters on here and on this board and this thread parroting the views of these politicians and the media b.s.
Click to expand...




Yes, as I said, I am sad for both of them. Zimmerman for trying so hard to be a cop, all that effort he put in only to end up on a neighborhood watch, and through him being such a try hard, he ended up getting his ass beat like a clown by a child. Screaming like a woman and all that. His life is trashed. Think about all the folks who get banned from a website, no one cares, but George “Tex” Zimmerman will make the news. 


And yes, it’s sad Trayvon was so neglected by his parents that he would be out roaming around to where he found himself in a position to get shot. Zimmerman is a nutless fag. As are all the people who use a hand gun to compensate for their lack of manhood. Still, I do pity him. You retards get wood over the guy, but it ain’t paying his bills.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right.
> 
> I bet it is sad for many that Tray is dead as fuck.  Poor dead fucker.
> 
> I bet the fact that Zimmerman was completely acquitted and is strutting around glad that he got to murder a poor innocent black kid and totally walk really pisses a lot of people off.
> 
> Not me, because I don't give a fuck.  But, I can empathize.
> 
> I guess jurors have finally accepted the fact that black teenage boys who want to be gangsters are not worth saving.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that travon is dead. It’s even sad that George Zimmerman will have a shitty life for ever and be known as the guy who got away with murder. Zimmerman role the very first rule you learn in most CCW mills and that DONT GO WHERE TROUBLE IS. Don’t start none, won’t be none. It’s that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...sad for morons I suppose---such hypocrites......well that is a long list....liberals, democrats,socialists,communists, progressives,globalists,elitists, political correct idiots, pc republicans, establishment republicans, moderate republicans, do gooders, pacifists, atheists, the mentally disturbed....did I leave anyone out?
> 
> Now I will tell you what is really sad...how this nation lets 3 percent of the total population commit over half of all violent crime.
> 
> Young black men compose about 3 percent of the total pop. but they comitt over half of all the violent crime in America.
> 
> That is what politians dare not touch....as soon as they go anywhere near that problem they are demonized as racists and their political career is over.
> 
> I will tell all you hypocrites something else...if you are so overwroght with how black youths are being murdered you should visit Chicago and do some social work there....of course all you idiots have this fantasy in your head that white folk are out murdering your darling darkies.....you cannot handle the truth.
> 
> 
> *Major Findings*
> 
> 
> The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
> There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
> In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a non-black to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
> In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
> In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting” — defined as firing a bullet that hits someone — a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
> If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.
> In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent.
> In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
> In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
> Why Do So Many Young Black Men Kill Each Other?
> 
> FBI Alarmed At Murder Rate Among Black Men
> 
> 
> Family secret: What the left won’t tell you about black crime
> 
> Irregardless of all the above the myth of black victim still lives preserved by the media and assorted politicians black,white, democrat and republican.
> 
> None of them can handle the truth...and will not get anywhere near it....and you see robotic posters on here and on this board and this thread parroting the views of these politicians and the media b.s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as I said, I am sad for both of them. Zimmerman for trying so hard to be a cop, all that effort he put in only to end up on a neighborhood watch, and through him being such a try hard, he ended up getting his ass beat like a clown by a child. Screaming like a woman and all that. His life is trashed. Think about all the folks who get banned from a website, no one cares, but George “Tex” Zimmerman will make the news.
> 
> 
> And yes, it’s sad Trayvon was so neglected by his parents that he would be out roaming around to where he found himself in a position to get shot. Zimmerman is a nutless fag. As are all the people who use a hand gun to compensate for their lack of manhood. Still, I do pity him. You retards get wood over the guy, but it ain’t paying his bills.
Click to expand...


And................my ink is not even dry and another  phoney ---wringing his wrists over does poor little darkies being killed by white racists.... pops up dissemeiating absolutely nauseating stupidity.....robotic like...............the media has created these critters by the thousands and thousands and they are pro-creating.

BTW  Zimmerman seems to be living well having reaped thousands of dollars selling his paintings and  the pistol he killed the thug with, etc.

George Zimmerman selling pictures of Trayvon on internet for thousands of dollars

George Zimmerman Brags About Selling Gun That Killed Trayvon

Picture of zimmerman living the high life at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right.
> 
> I bet it is sad for many that Tray is dead as fuck.  Poor dead fucker.
> 
> I bet the fact that Zimmerman was completely acquitted and is strutting around glad that he got to murder a poor innocent black kid and totally walk really pisses a lot of people off.
> 
> Not me, because I don't give a fuck.  But, I can empathize.
> 
> I guess jurors have finally accepted the fact that black teenage boys who want to be gangsters are not worth saving.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that travon is dead. It’s even sad that George Zimmerman will have a shitty life for ever and be known as the guy who got away with murder. Zimmerman role the very first rule you learn in most CCW mills and that DONT GO WHERE TROUBLE IS. Don’t start none, won’t be none. It’s that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense...sad for morons I suppose---such hypocrites......well that is a long list....liberals, democrats,socialists,communists, progressives,globalists,elitists, political correct idiots, pc republicans, establishment republicans, moderate republicans, do gooders, pacifists, atheists, the mentally disturbed....did I leave anyone out?
> 
> Now I will tell you what is really sad...how this nation lets 3 percent of the total population commit over half of all violent crime.
> 
> Young black men compose about 3 percent of the total pop. but they comitt over half of all the violent crime in America.
> 
> That is what politians dare not touch....as soon as they go anywhere near that problem they are demonized as racists and their political career is over.
> 
> I will tell all you hypocrites something else...if you are so overwroght with how black youths are being murdered you should visit Chicago and do some social work there....of course all you idiots have this fantasy in your head that white folk are out murdering your darling darkies.....you cannot handle the truth.
> 
> 
> *Major Findings*
> 
> 
> The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
> There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
> In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a non-black to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
> In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
> In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting” — defined as firing a bullet that hits someone — a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
> If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.
> In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent.
> In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
> In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
> Why Do So Many Young Black Men Kill Each Other?
> 
> FBI Alarmed At Murder Rate Among Black Men
> 
> 
> Family secret: What the left won’t tell you about black crime
> 
> Irregardless of all the above the myth of black victim still lives preserved by the media and assorted politicians black,white, democrat and republican.
> 
> None of them can handle the truth...and will not get anywhere near it....and you see robotic posters on here and on this board and this thread parroting the views of these politicians and the media b.s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as I said, I am sad for both of them. Zimmerman for trying so hard to be a cop, all that effort he put in only to end up on a neighborhood watch, and through him being such a try hard, he ended up getting his ass beat like a clown by a child. Screaming like a woman and all that. His life is trashed. Think about all the folks who get banned from a website, no one cares, but George “Tex” Zimmerman will make the news.
> 
> 
> And yes, it’s sad Trayvon was so neglected by his parents that he would be out roaming around to where he found himself in a position to get shot. Zimmerman is a nutless fag. As are all the people who use a hand gun to compensate for their lack of manhood. Still, I do pity him. You retards get wood over the guy, but it ain’t paying his bills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And................my ink is not even dry and another robotic moron pops up dissemeiating absolutely nauseating stupidity.....the media has created these critters by the thousands and thousands and they are pro-creating.
> 
> BTW  Zimmerman seems to be living well having reaped thousands of dollars selling his paintings and  the pistol he killed the thug with, etc.
> 
> Picture of zimmerman living the high life at DuckDuckGo
Click to expand...



Lol, yeah. So good he has to nick up fat chicks on tinder. There is also this,


A court appointed George Zimmerman a public defender after he proved he was $2.5 million in debt

George Zimmerman is reportedly in $2.5 million debt and has no income, according to filed documents that show his finances.

The _Orlando Sentinel_ reported on Thursday that a court allowed public defender Blaise Trettis to represent Zimmerman in his misdemeanor stalking case after the paperwork filed at Seminole County proved his financial troubles.



Only a dumbfuck would think carrying a 2.5 million debt load living the high life. What a maroon!


And about that painting, I don’t like snopes, but I’ll toss this out there, 


FACT CHECK: Did George Zimmerman Sell a Trayvon Martin Painting for $30,000?


The article included an image of a smiling Zimmerman holding the artwork (reproduced above), and soon afterwards many online viewers encountered that image, and a short explanation of its putative origins, stripped of their original context and mistook them for reporting of a genuine occurrence. However, the article and its image were fabrications, just part of a spoof from _The News Nerd_, whose site carries a disclaimer stating that all its material is satirical in nature:



And the gun sold for a bit over 100,000 bucks, and he has had a few run ins with the law since. Ya, don’t you have school tomorrow?


----------



## MacTheKnife

bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ----snopes?   Get real.

  You really do not know how the world works....that debt is a useful tool for Z.....first of all it is just his supposed legal fees....that is jwindow dressing to keep the tax man off his ass.

Everyone should know by now that the media will always do its best to lie, spin and manufacture all sorts of dis-information regarding Zimmerman.


*Paintings*



Painting of an American flag by Zimmerman
In December 2013, Zimmerman began selling paintings he had made. His first painting, of an American flag, sold for $100,099.99 on eBay in late December.  On the auction page for the painting, Zimmerman wrote:

Everyone has been asking what I have been doing with myself. I found a creative way to express myself, my emotions, and the symbols that represent my experiences. My art work allows me to reflect, providing a therapeutic outlet, and allows me to remain indoors  I hope you enjoy owning this piece as much as I enjoyed creating it. Your friend, George Zimmerman.


In August 2015, Zimmerman began selling a  number of prints of a painting of the Confederate battle flag in conjunction with gun seller Andy Hallinan of Florida Gun Supply, in Inverness, Florida. Hallinan is known for announcing that Muslims were not welcome at his store which was "Muslim free". Michael Walsh of Yahoo! News observed, "Zimmerman's latest painting brings together three highly controversial topics with which the nation is dealing: the deaths of young black men, the Confederate battle flag and discrimination against American Muslims."

George Zimmerman's gun sold for $250,000


----------



## Superbadbrutha

WEATHER53 said:


> I doubt Zimmerman hit him in his knuckles so any damage likely came fromMartins knuckles hitting Zimmerman.



He didn't have any damage to his knuckles, what part of that don't you understand.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not being there that got him killed,,,it was him attacking a grown man with a gun that did that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was a coward chasing a teenager with a gun that did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

Lol
The little gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap, And that’s a good thing for the community.... He will not be missed


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. You can be followed for years and not die from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
Click to expand...

Lol
Neither Zimmerman or Martin will be missed from that community… One took care of the other and the community is thankful that they’re both gone.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Neither Zimmerman or Martin will be missed from that community… One took care of the other and the community is thankful that they’re both gone.
Click to expand...


Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
Click to expand...

Lol
This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is. There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result. The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.

This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Neither Zimmerman or Martin will be missed from that community… One took care of the other and the community is thankful that they’re both gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.
Click to expand...

Lol
Well first of all I’m a libertarian... and a minority.

Only fools like yourself look at everything through race… Get a life bedwetter


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman, but Zimmerman had the authority to act as the police.  Smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walking along and reporting where a suspect is, is not "Acting as the police". I understand why you are lying. Because you know that your position on this issue is shit.
> 
> 
> 2. Correct. The dispatcher had no authority over Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 3. And Zimmerman had every right to be there. That you need to be told this, is because your position on this is shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all in the 9/11 call. Any other state and Zimmerman would be up the river getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get so coinfused?   Oh my bad....I forgot you watch cnn
> 
> Wise up dumbass....most states have very similar if not the same law Florida has on self defense....name me a couple of states where Trayvon would be allowed to roam a neighborhood on a dark and rainy night peeping in windows and not be reported as suspicious and if apprehended ....questioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when you are a right wing, racist defending a coward with a gun you have to add lies to the story for sympathy.  He wasn't looking in no fucking houses and he had every right to walk home without being harrassed by some coward with a gun.
Click to expand...

Lol
Were you there?


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Neither Zimmerman or Martin will be missed from that community… One took care of the other and the community is thankful that they’re both gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.
Click to expand...



being black has nothing to do with it,,,its you racist that make everything about race,,,


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
Click to expand...

Lol
The shit had to be culled, Zimmerman is a bit of a whack job… A very useful tool for the job.

Like I said neither of them will be missed in that community


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Trayvon have right to be there as well.
> 
> How do you know he was just walking along?
> 
> So was he following Trayvon or looking for street names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
Click to expand...


Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.



> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.



There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.



> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.



How convenient.



> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.



Yea in right wing, racist world.



> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…



I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  have no proof he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I need to prove something I’m not claiming? You’re beyond brain-dead.
> 
> Meanwhile, you’re making claims you can’t prove. Yet more evidence that you’re brain-dead. You claim Martin started the fight; but sadly for you, you fail miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no need to prove it in court.....more than enough evidence to prove Z was not guilty.  Case Closed
> 
> Anyone with any kind of deductive reasoning capability understands quite well Trayvon confronted George and punched George whilst George was trying to make a phone call to the dispatcher ..all your morons can deny that till the cows come home....of no importance.....but go ahead and spin your wheels.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See this is how you know you are dealing with an idiot, what dumbass in a hostile situation is going to grab his cellphone and he has a gun.  Sorry nobody is buying that bullshit about calling the dispatcher, the dispatcher already had told this dumbass coward not to follow and he continued his chase anyway.
Click to expand...

Lol
The dumbass at the time is taking a permanent dirt nap...


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Neither Zimmerman or Martin will be missed from that community… One took care of the other and the community is thankful that they’re both gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> being black has nothing to do with it,,,its you racist that make everything about race,,,
Click to expand...


Tell that bullshit to somebody who doesn't know any better, this case like most had everything to do with race.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows anthing at all about the law knows that the burden of proof is on the state....Z was the one charged with murder not Trayvon....the state could not prove that George murdered Trayvon....case closed.
> 
> Irregardless....there is a form of logic called Deductive Reasoning.................. the ability to distill the pertinent facts and details of a situation from a wider body of evidence and generalizations.
> 
> Obviously any form of rational reasoning will lead to the conclusion that Trayvon started the fight.
> 
> Some are  much better at 'reasoning' than others....many perhaps most on here have little reasoning ability.....they depend on msm for dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit.  Zimmerman instigated this encounter, had he taken his punk ass on to Target there would have never been any
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when he left the house he didnt know that and decided to prepare for a much more serious threat,,,
> 
> but thank god he did or he would be dead and not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
Click to expand...

Lol
Trayvon Martin no doubt was a punk ass gangbanger want to be… Karma is a bitch


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
Click to expand...

Lol
You do realize Obama was only half black?
Why do you call him black then?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.


Fuck you


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

You know, after reading this FUCKING BULLSHIT from the black dudes in this thread, I WILL start cheering when black people get killed.

Congrats.  You just made me hate you.  Good job.

Let the race war begin.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Neither Zimmerman or Martin will be missed from that community… One took care of the other and the community is thankful that they’re both gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> being black has nothing to do with it,,,its you racist that make everything about race,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Why are black people so fucking stupid that the always do dumbfuck things to get smoked and cry about it later when none of us give a shit?


----------



## MacTheKnife

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Neither Zimmerman or Martin will be missed from that community… One took care of the other and the community is thankful that they’re both gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> being black has nothing to do with it,,,its you racist that make everything about race,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Race and racism have been used as political tools by the democrats for decades....and they made a lot of political mileage in the past doing that...people have finally woken up.....understanding that democrats need a class of victims they can use to demonstrate their supposed moral superiority by appearing to be so concerned about the victims.....such hypocrites....instead of really trying to help the Negroes they help keep them in a permanent condition of victimization....more negroes in prision now than were ever slaves....not even to mention slavery in America is another topic the democrats have propagandized.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Tell that bullshit to somebody who doesn't know any better, this case like most had everything to do with race.


Fine.  You want it that way.

Good. 

No matter what we do or say, you will always point to race.  So FUCK YOU!!!

Now I hate black people.  

Thank God for the sickle cell.

This is another win for white people in the race war.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Let's bring back Jim Crow.

Fuck these idiots.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why are black people so fucking stupid that the always do dumbfuck things to get smoked and cry about it later when none of us give a shit?



Low intelligence is ok if you live in a jungle in Africa...where you can survive  living off the land and living in thatch huts....Negroes have extreme difficulty in adapting to a modern techological society.....the ones that suceed and make something of themselves usuaally are the mullatoes.

Abraham Lincoln was entirely correct about the negroes.....just too differet to live in society with whites on a equitable basis.

They demand reparations....what they should be offered is a ticket back to da muddaland.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
Click to expand...


He calls himself black, now run and tell that.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's bring back Jim Crow.
> 
> Fuck these idiots.
> 
> .



I really blame the liberals for this racial mess that is getting worse by the day....by playing politics with racial matters they have created a scenario that is tearing  down America....those who sew the wind...reap the whirlwind.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know right wing, racist always cheer when a black man is murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you
Click to expand...


Fuck yourself, you will get more.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
Click to expand...


Whats in a name?   A rose by any other name is still a rose boyo.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bring back Jim Crow.
> 
> Fuck these idiots.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really blame the liberals for this racial mess that is getting worse by the day....by playing politics with racial matters they have created a scenario that is tearing  down America....those who sew the wind...reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...


You come on here and spew racist babble and make racist remarks and then you have the nerve to try and point the finger at someone else about the racial mess in this country.  The problem is racist pieces of shit like you.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> both had a right to be there,,,its just that TM didnt have a right to kill Z and thats what got him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
Click to expand...


Raise up a child in the way he should go and when he is older he will not depart from it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MacTheKnife said:


> I really blame the liberals for this racial mess that is getting worse by the day....by playing politics with racial matters they have created a scenario that is tearing down America....those who sew the wind...reap the whirlwind.


With the attitudes on display in this very thread, I really don't give a fuck about equal rights.  I have completely gone from libertarian to FUCK BLACK PEOPLE in this thread alone. 

I will NEVER support equal rights again.  It's OVER. 

They can FUCK OFF!!!!

GET TO THE BACK OF THE BUS, DARKIES!!!

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bring back Jim Crow.
> 
> Fuck these idiots.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really blame the liberals for this racial mess that is getting worse by the day....by playing politics with racial matters they have created a scenario that is tearing  down America....those who sew the wind...reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come on here and spew racist babble and make racist remarks and then you have the nerve to try and point the finger at someone else about the racial mess in this country.  The problem is racist pieces of shit like you.
Click to expand...


hehheh  You bow downn to your masters in your ignorance...not even knowing who your  masters are.

It is probably too late for you to make a better life for yourself....but you might help  your kids to do better....keep them off the democratic plantation to begin with.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> You come on here and spew racist babble and make racist remarks and then you have the nerve to try and point the finger at someone else about the racial mess in this country. The problem is racist pieces of shit like you.


GO FUCK YOURSELF.

SHOW ME ONE PLACE PRIOR TO YOUR BULLSHIT RACIST ACCUSATION WHERE I SAID ANYTHING RACIST, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.

YOU BRING IT ALL ON YOURSELF WITH YOUR WHITE HATE RACE BITCHING.

FUCK YOU

DIE IN A CHURCH SHOOTING, BITCH.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
Click to expand...


Let them have him....he may wind up in jail yet....hillary might drag him down with her.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> The problem is racist pieces of shit like you.


YOU ARE THE RACIST MOTHERFUCKER.  I HAVE NO USE FOR AN IDIOT LIKE YOU.  

it must be your inferior genetics....monkey.


How do you like that?  Is that what you want, you racist motherfucker?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really blame the liberals for this racial mess that is getting worse by the day....by playing politics with racial matters they have created a scenario that is tearing down America....those who sew the wind...reap the whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> With the attitudes on display in this very thread, I really don't give a fuck about equal rights.  I have completely gone from libertarian to FUCK BLACK PEOPLE in this thread alone.
> 
> I will NEVER support equal rights again.  It's OVER.
> 
> They can FUCK OFF!!!!
> 
> GET TO THE BACK OF THE BUS, DARKIES!!!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well that is how most racist feel, so fuck you to.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the prosecutor was swayed by race baiters and a biased media and went for 2nd degree. The most they ever had a shot at was manslaughter. But we've gone in circles about this all week.
> 
> Also, there is no proof that Trayvon started the fight. No amount of "obvious rational reasoning" matters if you can't prove it in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how racist cowards sit around and cheer that a coward with a gun murdered a teenager and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the libtarded claimed George put himself in harms way....like that was some kind of crime.
> 
> Now you claim he was a coward....ya''ll should get together and form a narrative you can stick to.. hehheh
> 
> You should head to China.....they are putting genes in monkeys over dere to make dem smarter.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zimmerman put himself in harms way against the urging of his neighborhood watch charter as well as the 9/11 operator. Is that illegal? Na, but it’s pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Is Zimmerman a coward? Yeah. And a pussy. He even pulls guns on girls. That may get you all hard but normal folk frown on that type stuff.
> 
> 
> China? Okay. But how about you stop stroking your self while you watch NRA TV and to be a little cherub of justice like your hero who pulls guns in chicks and shoots teenagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how its stupid when you look at the outcome,,,he got a thug off the streets and the world is a better place for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Trayvon being a black teenager, what made him a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Trayvon Martin no doubt was a punk ass gangbanger want to be… Karma is a bitch
Click to expand...


Justice was served even Jimmy Carter said the jury got it right.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is racist pieces of shit like you.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE THE RACIST MOTHERFUCKER.  I HAVE NO USE FOR AN IDIOT LIKE YOU.
> 
> it must be your inferior genetics....monkey.
> 
> 
> How do you like that?  Is that what you want, you racist motherfucker?
Click to expand...


Do you really think I give a fuck what a racist piece of shit says.


----------



## progressive hunter

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come on here and spew racist babble and make racist remarks and then you have the nerve to try and point the finger at someone else about the racial mess in this country. The problem is racist pieces of shit like you.
> 
> 
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> SHOW ME ONE PLACE PRIOR TO YOUR BULLSHIT RACIST ACCUSATION WHERE I SAID ANYTHING RACIST, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.
> 
> YOU BRING IT ALL ON YOURSELF WITH YOUR WHITE HATE RACE BITCHING.
> 
> FUCK YOU
> 
> DIE IN A CHURCH SHOOTING, BITCH.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



do you really think there is a chance he will ever be in a church???


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Well that is how most racist feel, so fuck you to.


Like you, you racist piece of shit.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really blame the liberals for this racial mess that is getting worse by the day....by playing politics with racial matters they have created a scenario that is tearing down America....those who sew the wind...reap the whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> With the attitudes on display in this very thread, I really don't give a fuck about equal rights.  I have completely gone from libertarian to FUCK BLACK PEOPLE in this thread alone.
> 
> I will NEVER support equal rights again.  It's OVER.
> 
> They can FUCK OFF!!!!
> 
> GET TO THE BACK OF THE BUS, DARKIES!!!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that is how most racist feel, so fuck you to.
Click to expand...


Do not bite the hand that feeds you.  

Where would you Negroes be if not for White Folk....back in the jungle wid da jungle bunnies. hehheh


----------



## Crixus

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Again, no point in arguing with retards who get off at the idea of using their pop guns because they are so weak and paranoid the blacks will get them. It’s like yalls nuts ride in a holster rather then in the pants. Tell ya what, head out an blast a darky the way Zimmerman did. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
Click to expand...



Half Black Jesus.


MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bring back Jim Crow.
> 
> Fuck these idiots.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really blame the liberals for this racial mess that is getting worse by the day....by playing politics with racial matters they have created a scenario that is tearing  down America....those who sew the wind...reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...



Sadly, they don’t. They are insulated from their decisions up there in Washington. Take how it go’s with cops. While I will always say Zimmerman committed murder because he was a wannabe cop, that morons case pits real cops in danger.  You get shit like Michael Brown and so on. No republicans in Washington were in Ferguson, no democrats were there, their businesses weren’t looted and burned.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Do you really think I give a fuck what a racist piece of shit says.


THEN WHY ARE YOU IN HERE BITCHING ABOUT, YOU DUMB FUCK?


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s what political correctness is saying...
Click to expand...

So..a teenager takes a pic of himself doing something provocative.....as if all other teenagers don't do the same thing....................excuse for stalking and killing him......

Guess it would have been ok to stalk and kill these kids too:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  and.......


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s what political correctness is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..a teenager takes a pic of himself doing something provocative.....as if all other teenagers don't do the same thing....................excuse for stalking and killing him......
> 
> Guess it would have been ok to stalk and kill these kids too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258125  and.......View attachment 258126
Click to expand...



Shoot them. Shoot them all. And by god, they better none of them have in their possession skittles or tea.


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s what political correctness is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..a teenager takes a pic of himself doing something provocative.....as if all other teenagers don't do the same thing....................excuse for stalking and killing him......
> 
> Guess it would have been ok to stalk and kill these kids too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258125  and.......View attachment 258126
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot them. Shoot them all.
Click to expand...

why would you want to do that???


----------



## progressive hunter

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s what political correctness is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..a teenager takes a pic of himself doing something provocative.....as if all other teenagers don't do the same thing....................excuse for stalking and killing him......
> 
> Guess it would have been ok to stalk and kill these kids too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258125  and.......View attachment 258126
Click to expand...



that would be just stupid and criminal

and TM wasnt stalked and killed,,,it was his actions that caused his death


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

What makes this so infuriating is that these motherfuckers know good and goddamn well that Trayvon probably jumped Zimmerman.  They know good and goddamn well that Trayvon was not a little kid.

They KNOW it's not about race, but that all they have.  They have nothing going for them but grievance and bitching.

THEN they accuse ME of being RACIST because I think Tray was the aggressor.  

FUCK THIS SHIT.  I am not getting baited into a bullshit narrative.

This BLACK THUG got shot because he wanted to be a gangster.  Because BLACK PEOPLE think it's cool.

Eat shit and die if you don't like FACTS!!!!


.


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> 
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s what political correctness is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..a teenager takes a pic of himself doing something provocative.....as if all other teenagers don't do the same thing....................excuse for stalking and killing him......
> 
> Guess it would have been ok to stalk and kill these kids too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258125  and.......View attachment 258126
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot them. Shoot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would you want to do that???
Click to expand...



Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.


----------



## progressive hunter

to s


Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> That’s what political correctness is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..a teenager takes a pic of himself doing something provocative.....as if all other teenagers don't do the same thing....................excuse for stalking and killing him......
> 
> Guess it would have been ok to stalk and kill these kids too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258125  and.......View attachment 258126
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot them. Shoot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would you want to do that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.
Click to expand...

to say that you would need to have some behavior to back it up,,,and none of them have that that I've seen


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crixus said:


> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.


Black people think it is cool to be a criminal----FACT


----------



## Crixus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What makes this so infuriating is that these motherfuckers know good and goddamn well that Trayvon probably jumped Zimmerman.  They know good and goddamn well that Trayvon was not a little kid.
> 
> They KNOW it's not about race, but that all they have.  They have nothing going for them but grievance and bitching.
> 
> THEN they accuse ME of being RACIST because I think Tray was the aggressor.
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT.  I am not getting baited into a bullshit narrative.
> 
> This BLACK THUG got shot because he wanted to be a gangster.  Because BLACK PEOPLE think it's cool.
> 
> Eat shit and die if you don't like FACTS!!!!
> 
> 
> .




Not a little kid for sure. The black kid, turd that he was was shot by a dude who thought he was a cop, even after the dude who wanted to be a cop was told by other cops he didn't have what it took. TM’s parents are as much to blame as Zimmerman. The fact that the NRA ran as far away from George Zimmerman says all I need to know. The fact that George Zimmerman can make news getting booted off a dating website says it all. No CCW instructor will endorse Zimmerman, that says it all. The fact that a court in Florida let him off says all I need to know. Zimmerman is a puts who uses this shooting to intimidate people. He tried to make money off it, but got no takers. He did murder. You live in Texas, you know for a fact they would have sent him to TDC had that shooting happened here.


----------



## Crixus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people think it is cool to be a criminal----FACT
Click to expand...



Lack of real men in their lives.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only coward is the one that would let a person beat them to death,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
Click to expand...

Lol
Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...how dare he walk thru his father's neighborhood with Skittles and a Snapple...and...WITH A HOODIE ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The little gang banger got his just deserves... He’s taking a dirt nap right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he was doing was walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> That’s what political correctness is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..a teenager takes a pic of himself doing something provocative.....as if all other teenagers don't do the same thing....................excuse for stalking and killing him......
> 
> Guess it would have been ok to stalk and kill these kids too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258125  and.......View attachment 258126
Click to expand...

Lol
Trayvon Martin was a punk gangbanger want to be, Zimmerman took him out of the community… He will not be missed.
The community will not be missing neither one of them


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because 160lb teenagers beat 205lb grown men to death everyday.  Only coward needs a gun for a160lb teenger.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…
Click to expand...


His daddy is a white man, but dumbasses like you try to tell us differently.  How many fucking Hispanic Zimmerman's have you met?


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daddy is a white man, but dumbasses like you try to tell us differently.  How many fucking Hispanic Zimmerman's have you met?
Click to expand...

Lol
...and Barry’s was a mom was a white woman, And his brother hates him, and his dad was a fucking deadbeat...
No doubt Zimmerman is a minority… You can tell by just looking at him


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crixus said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this so infuriating is that these motherfuckers know good and goddamn well that Trayvon probably jumped Zimmerman.  They know good and goddamn well that Trayvon was not a little kid.
> 
> They KNOW it's not about race, but that all they have.  They have nothing going for them but grievance and bitching.
> 
> THEN they accuse ME of being RACIST because I think Tray was the aggressor.
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT.  I am not getting baited into a bullshit narrative.
> 
> This BLACK THUG got shot because he wanted to be a gangster.  Because BLACK PEOPLE think it's cool.
> 
> Eat shit and die if you don't like FACTS!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a little kid for sure. The black kid, turd that he was was shot by a dude who thought he was a cop, even after the dude who wanted to be a cop was told by other cops he didn't have what it took. TM’s parents are as much to blame as Zimmerman. The fact that the NRA ran as far away from George Zimmerman says all I need to know. The fact that George Zimmerman can make news getting booted off a dating website says it all. No CCW instructor will endorse Zimmerman, that says it all. The fact that a court in Florida let him off says all I need to know. Zimmerman is a puts who uses this shooting to intimidate people. He tried to make money off it, but got no takers. He did murder. You live in Texas, you know for a fact they would have sent him to TDC had that shooting happened here.
Click to expand...

I know for a fact that in Texas (except in places like Harris or Dallas County) , they would have charged him appropriately, which would have greatly improved the likelihood of an APPROPRIATE conviction (if any).

The murder charge in this situation is borderline malpractice by the Florida prosecution.  They almost certainly could have secured a plea had they acted like responsible prosecutors.

But, no. 

The political pressure from all the ass hurt wannabe criminals who think being a criminal makes them cool )but who are quick yell "dindo nuffin" ) did not give a cocksucking shit about securing appropriate justice.  They wanted race payback.  They wanted white people to pay for their own situation.

Nothing less that a public lynching would do, because black people think all the world's problems are caused by white people.  Forget glorifying criminality.  Forget fatherless families.   Forget education being a social stigma.  Forget doing all the things necessary to be successful.  It's all whitey's fault.

They wanted racial vengeance, not justice. And they got NEITHER.

Zimmerman is still legally qualified to carry and has served no time.  The system did not fail.  Black racism and deep rooted hatred cause an overplayed hand.

NOW, we have a bunch of bitching and crying because black people don't seem to understand or care about the concept of justice.

Somehow, I am racist because I don't think Zimmerman committed murder.   somehow, I'm racist because I think the actions of Martin probably started the violence that killed him.

It can't be both in the minds are in eyes of black people.

It gets really old trying to defend your honor at every turn.

If I'm going to be called a racist no matter what I do, then FUCK THIS SHIT!!  I'm gonna go put a fucking white hood on and be a fucking racist. I may as well. It doesn't seem to make a difference one way or another to these racist black motherfuckers up in this thread.

Do you see the problem with black people?

.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> This whole deal cracks me up, both are/were minority’s And somehow the whole thing was a mutated into a race thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was just a punk ass gangbanger want to be, and Zimmerman is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no witnesses to the confrontation, and a punk ass gangbanger is taking a permanent dirt nap as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is definitely better off that both are no longer there… Neither will be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Trayvon Martin will be remembered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daddy is a white man, but dumbasses like you try to tell us differently.  How many fucking Hispanic Zimmerman's have you met?
Click to expand...

Lol
Undeniably Hispanic...


----------



## Rustic

Zimmerman is Hispanic trash… And he took the trash out… Trayvon Martin punk want to be gangbanger


----------



## Crixus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this so infuriating is that these motherfuckers know good and goddamn well that Trayvon probably jumped Zimmerman.  They know good and goddamn well that Trayvon was not a little kid.
> 
> They KNOW it's not about race, but that all they have.  They have nothing going for them but grievance and bitching.
> 
> THEN they accuse ME of being RACIST because I think Tray was the aggressor.
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT.  I am not getting baited into a bullshit narrative.
> 
> This BLACK THUG got shot because he wanted to be a gangster.  Because BLACK PEOPLE think it's cool.
> 
> Eat shit and die if you don't like FACTS!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a little kid for sure. The black kid, turd that he was was shot by a dude who thought he was a cop, even after the dude who wanted to be a cop was told by other cops he didn't have what it took. TM’s parents are as much to blame as Zimmerman. The fact that the NRA ran as far away from George Zimmerman says all I need to know. The fact that George Zimmerman can make news getting booted off a dating website says it all. No CCW instructor will endorse Zimmerman, that says it all. The fact that a court in Florida let him off says all I need to know. Zimmerman is a puts who uses this shooting to intimidate people. He tried to make money off it, but got no takers. He did murder. You live in Texas, you know for a fact they would have sent him to TDC had that shooting happened here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know for a fact that in Texas (except in places like Harris or Dallas County) , they would have charged him appropriately, which would have greatly improved the likelihood of an APPROPRIATE conviction (if any).
> 
> The murder charge in this situation is borderline malpractice by the Florida prosecution.  They almost certainly could have secured a plea had they acted like responsible prosecutors.
> 
> But, no.
> 
> The political pressure from all the ass hurt wannabe criminals who think being a criminal makes them cool )but who are quick yell "dindo nuffin" ) did not give a cocksucking shit about securing appropriate justice.  They wanted race payback.  They wanted white people to pay for their own situation.
> 
> Nothing less that a public lynching would do, because black people think all the world's problems are caused by white people.  Forget glorifying criminality.  Forget fatherless families.   Forget education being a social stigma.  Forget doing all the things necessary to be successful.  It's all whitey's fault.
> 
> They wanted racial vengeance, not justice. And they got NEITHER.
> 
> Zimmerman is still legally qualified to carry and has served no time.  The system did not fail.  Black racism and deep rooted hatred cause an overplayed hand.
> 
> NOW, we have a bunch of bitching and crying because black people don't seem to understand or care about the concept of justice.
> 
> Somehow, I am racist because I don't think Zimmerman committed murder.   somehow, I'm racist because I think the actions of Martin probably started the violence that killed him.
> 
> It can't be both in the minds are in eyes of black people.
> 
> It gets really old trying to defend your honor at every turn.
> 
> If I'm going to be called a racist no matter what I do, then FUCK THIS SHIT!!  I'm gonna go put a fucking white hood on and be a fucking racist. I may as well. It doesn't seem to make a difference one way or another to these racist black motherfuckers up in this thread.
> 
> Do you see the problem with black people?
> 
> .
Click to expand...




I do see the problem with black people. Black men make to many babies and don’t support them. 



Here is the thing. If I’m at a concert and a dudes fat head is in my way, I talk shit, get popped in the mouth then shoot him for popping me am I justified?


----------



## progressive hunter

Crixus said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this so infuriating is that these motherfuckers know good and goddamn well that Trayvon probably jumped Zimmerman.  They know good and goddamn well that Trayvon was not a little kid.
> 
> They KNOW it's not about race, but that all they have.  They have nothing going for them but grievance and bitching.
> 
> THEN they accuse ME of being RACIST because I think Tray was the aggressor.
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT.  I am not getting baited into a bullshit narrative.
> 
> This BLACK THUG got shot because he wanted to be a gangster.  Because BLACK PEOPLE think it's cool.
> 
> Eat shit and die if you don't like FACTS!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a little kid for sure. The black kid, turd that he was was shot by a dude who thought he was a cop, even after the dude who wanted to be a cop was told by other cops he didn't have what it took. TM’s parents are as much to blame as Zimmerman. The fact that the NRA ran as far away from George Zimmerman says all I need to know. The fact that George Zimmerman can make news getting booted off a dating website says it all. No CCW instructor will endorse Zimmerman, that says it all. The fact that a court in Florida let him off says all I need to know. Zimmerman is a puts who uses this shooting to intimidate people. He tried to make money off it, but got no takers. He did murder. You live in Texas, you know for a fact they would have sent him to TDC had that shooting happened here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know for a fact that in Texas (except in places like Harris or Dallas County) , they would have charged him appropriately, which would have greatly improved the likelihood of an APPROPRIATE conviction (if any).
> 
> The murder charge in this situation is borderline malpractice by the Florida prosecution.  They almost certainly could have secured a plea had they acted like responsible prosecutors.
> 
> But, no.
> 
> The political pressure from all the ass hurt wannabe criminals who think being a criminal makes them cool )but who are quick yell "dindo nuffin" ) did not give a cocksucking shit about securing appropriate justice.  They wanted race payback.  They wanted white people to pay for their own situation.
> 
> Nothing less that a public lynching would do, because black people think all the world's problems are caused by white people.  Forget glorifying criminality.  Forget fatherless families.   Forget education being a social stigma.  Forget doing all the things necessary to be successful.  It's all whitey's fault.
> 
> They wanted racial vengeance, not justice. And they got NEITHER.
> 
> Zimmerman is still legally qualified to carry and has served no time.  The system did not fail.  Black racism and deep rooted hatred cause an overplayed hand.
> 
> NOW, we have a bunch of bitching and crying because black people don't seem to understand or care about the concept of justice.
> 
> Somehow, I am racist because I don't think Zimmerman committed murder.   somehow, I'm racist because I think the actions of Martin probably started the violence that killed him.
> 
> It can't be both in the minds are in eyes of black people.
> 
> It gets really old trying to defend your honor at every turn.
> 
> If I'm going to be called a racist no matter what I do, then FUCK THIS SHIT!!  I'm gonna go put a fucking white hood on and be a fucking racist. I may as well. It doesn't seem to make a difference one way or another to these racist black motherfuckers up in this thread.
> 
> Do you see the problem with black people?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see the problem with black people. Black men make to many babies and don’t support them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing. If I’m at a concert and a dudes fat head is in my way, I talk shit, get popped in the mouth then shoot him for popping me am I justified?
Click to expand...



of course not,,,but if hes on top of you pounding your head into the ground trying to kill you then yes you are,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people think it is cool to be a criminal----FACT
Click to expand...


More right wing, racist bullshit.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people think it is cool to be a criminal----FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More right wing, racist bullshit.
Click to expand...

Lol
You’re one of those fools that look at everything through a race… It’s best if you stay in seclusion in your safe space snowflake


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing, racist like yourself flocked to Zimmerman because his daddy is white.
> 
> There is nothing showing he was a member of a gang, that is just right wing propaganda to try and justify this coward killing a young black teenager.
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> Yea in right wing, racist world.
> 
> I doubt if that is how his parents will remember him, but it is the narrative right wing, racist will post.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daddy is a white man, but dumbasses like you try to tell us differently.  How many fucking Hispanic Zimmerman's have you met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Undeniably Hispanic...
Click to expand...







Undeniably WHITE.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daddy is a white man, but dumbasses like you try to tell us differently.  How many fucking Hispanic Zimmerman's have you met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Undeniably Hispanic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undeniably WHITE.
Click to expand...

wrong again,,,the father is clearly white,,,but not the mother

and why is everything about race to you>????

because youre a racist is why,,,


----------



## Crixus

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people think it is cool to be a criminal----FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More right wing, racist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You’re one of those fools that look at everything through a race… It’s best if you stay in seclusion in your safe space snowflake
Click to expand...



You kind of have to look at everything through race. Had Zimmerman shot a honky dressed in a rebel flag hoodie and a Copenhagen hat it never would have made the news.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daddy is a white man, but dumbasses like you try to tell us differently.  How many fucking Hispanic Zimmerman's have you met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Undeniably Hispanic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undeniably WHITE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again,,,the father is clearly white,,,but not the mother
> 
> and why is everything about race to you>????
> 
> because youre a racist is why,,,
Click to expand...


I said the FATHER was white dumbass, I didn't say anything about his mom.  So I am RIGHT as always.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Crixus said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people think it is cool to be a criminal----FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More right wing, racist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You’re one of those fools that look at everything through a race… It’s best if you stay in seclusion in your safe space snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of have to look at everything through race. Had Zimmerman shot a honky dressed in a rebel flag hoodie and a Copenhagen hat it never would have made the news.
Click to expand...


I agree because Zimmerman's ass would have went straight to jail and he would be doing 30 to Life.


----------



## Crixus

Superbadbrutha said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those little bastards. Bad seeds all. Best to shoot them all now.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people think it is cool to be a criminal----FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More right wing, racist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You’re one of those fools that look at everything through a race… It’s best if you stay in seclusion in your safe space snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of have to look at everything through race. Had Zimmerman shot a honky dressed in a rebel flag hoodie and a Copenhagen hat it never would have made the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree because Zimmerman's ass would have went straight to jail and he would be doing 30 to Life.
Click to expand...



Maybe. It’s still Florida. The system there let a woman go free after she killed her kid with a trash bag and tossed her body in a ditch. If I ever want to do murder, Florida is where I would do it.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You do realize Obama was only half black?
> Why do you call him black then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He calls himself black, now run and tell that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman is Hispanic, but politically correct morons like yourself want to call him a white guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daddy is a white man, but dumbasses like you try to tell us differently.  How many fucking Hispanic Zimmerman's have you met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Undeniably Hispanic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undeniably WHITE.
Click to expand...

Lol
Are your eyes lying to ya?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crixus said:


> Here is the thing. If I’m at a concert and a dudes fat head is in my way, I talk shit, get popped in the mouth then shoot him for popping me am I justified?


No.

But, that dude had no right to pop you in the mouth.  Violence in response to insults is UNACCEPTABLE.  You could have told that dude that his momma is a nasty whore that did a horrible job sucking you dick, and he still has no right to pop you in the mouth.  

If he continues to pound on you with no avenue of your escape, it becomes justified for you to use deadly force to get him to stop.

..


----------



## WEATHER53

Libs desperate Trump Witch Hunt narrative is fading so drag up Zimmerman  again.


----------



## MacTheKnife

WEATHER53 said:


> Libs desperate Trump Witch Hunt narrative is fading so drag up Zimmerman  again.



Zimmerman does not help them....unless they are masochists?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> you havent proven otherwise and the jury sides with me not you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain an idiot as the jury did not render any decisions on who started the confrontation. They only decided on Zimmerman’s use of lethal self-defense, which they decided was justified; with which I agree. Which also means .... you’re too stupid to comprehend the jury sided with me as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did they side with you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I just fucking explained it and you still don’t understand??
> 
> Sorry, you’ll have to deal with your own ignorance; that’s not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim Z was guilty but they said hes not guilty,,,
Click to expand...

You must be insane. Quote me saying Zimmerman was guilty of murder...


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Flori-duh. They said the same thing about Casey Anthony. I mean, any state who will let a woman off for killing her children is a state that should not be used in the same sentence as “moral”. He was a dumbass. Still seems to be a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
Click to expand...

Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note for the forum, you have still not presented any proof that Martin attacked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
Click to expand...

Why should I prove that when I never made any such claim?


----------



## Crixus

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...




Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
Click to expand...


Had trayvonista killed George you would never have heard about it....there would have been a small item in the back pages of the local paper and that would have been that...similar things happen all the time....as in young black men who compose only about 3 per cent of our total population comitt over half of all violent crime in America.

Blacks commit higher rates of murder, rape, and other violent crime. These are crimes that you're caught for afterword and don't have to do with a single interaction with police. FBI crime statistics show many types of crime broken down by race. Despite being a minority, blacks commit the majority of murders, and black-on-white crime is higher than white-on-black, for example.

One resource is: https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2011/...

This table shows that blacks are responsible for more than 50% of all murders in 2015, and a greater absolute number than white-committed murders. Blacks make up around 10-12% of the population, so the rate at which they commit this crime is far higher than whites

Blacks commit higher rates of murder, rape, and other violent crime. These are c... | Hacker News


----------



## Crixus

MacTheKnife said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had trayvonista killed George you would never have heard about it....there would have been a small item in the back pages of the local paper and that would have been that...similar things happen all the time....as in young black men who compose only about 3 per cent of our total population comitt over half of all violent crime in America.
Click to expand...




Yup, mostly agains other young black men.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had trayvonista killed George you would never have heard about it....there would have been a small item in the back pages of the local paper and that would have been that...similar things happen all the time....as in young black men who compose only about 3 per cent of our total population comitt over half of all violent crime in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, mostly agains other young black men.
Click to expand...


yes.................The Color of Crime - American Renaissance


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he wasn't following him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
Click to expand...

There's no evidence Trayvon was trying to kill Zimmerman.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Zimmerman was a creepy fatso following him threw a dark space whispering into a cell phone. Going by the law that let Zimmerman wall, Trayvon was well within this rights to strangle the mighty wimp Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he wasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? It’s all in the 911 call. This is also why no one will touch Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where in the 911 call did it give TM a right to strangle Z
Click to expand...

Martin never strangled Zimmerman. You're arguing with your hallucinations again.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
Click to expand...

Of course it was, it led to a death.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you are dropping the line of argument that being followed, is what killed Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, you put forth an argument, I challenge it, and you drop it like a hot potato, with zero attempt to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no evidence Trayvon was trying to kill Zimmerman.
Click to expand...

Lol
Well, Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap for a reason


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
Click to expand...

Lol
Zimmerman had every right to follow Trayvon Martin… A know punk ass gangbanger want a bee


----------



## WEATHER53

MacTheKnife said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had trayvonista killed George you would never have heard about it....there would have been a small item in the back pages of the local paper and that would have been that...similar things happen all the time....as in young black men who compose only about 3 per cent of our total population comitt over half of all violent crime in America.
> 
> Blacks commit higher rates of murder, rape, and other violent crime. These are crimes that you're caught for afterword and don't have to do with a single interaction with police. FBI crime statistics show many types of crime broken down by race. Despite being a minority, blacks commit the majority of murders, and black-on-white crime is higher than white-on-black, for example.
> 
> One resource is: https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2011/...
> 
> This table shows that blacks are responsible for more than 50% of all murders in 2015, and a greater absolute number than white-committed murders. Blacks make up around 10-12% of the population, so the rate at which they commit this crime is far higher than whites
> 
> Blacks commit higher rates of murder, rape, and other violent crime. These are c... | Hacker News
Click to expand...

These feelings killings facts are just soooo waaaayyycist


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he had every reason to follow,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop.*
> 
> Meh. Not against the law.
> 
> *Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter *
> 
> OMG! Outside of the charter.
> 
> *he is definitely a weakling*
> 
> But not dead, like the thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was looking for a kid. Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. Guess he forgot that young men are still men? That’s why Zimmerman sticks to beating women and pulling guns on his girl friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah, he was looking for a kid. *
> 
> Yup. All 6'2" of the thug.
> 
> * Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. *
> 
> Is that why he was suspended from school? Oh, wait, that was the other guy.
Click to expand...

LOL

And by "thug" you mean a teen armed with iced tea and candy.


----------



## Crixus

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Zimmerman was a creepy fatso following him threw a dark space whispering into a cell phone. Going by the law that let Zimmerman wall, Trayvon was well within this rights to strangle the mighty wimp Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he wasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? It’s all in the 911 call. This is also why no one will touch Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where in the 911 call did it give TM a right to strangle Z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin never strangled Zimmerman. You're arguing with your hallucinations again.
Click to expand...



Even if he did, what was he thinking? Had one of my boys been accosted by some fat dude either one of them would have kicked his ass and called the cops. Zimmerman


Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman had every right to follow Trayvon Martin… A know punk ass gangbanger want a bee
Click to expand...




No, not really. But I bet you were okay with Casey Anthony strangling her kid with a trash bag and getting away with it because you think she is hawt.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman had every right to follow Trayvon Martin… A know punk ass gangbanger want a bee
Click to expand...


I thought Zimmerman didn't know him.  Come to think of it what gang did he belong to?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...


Followed the shit out of Trayvon!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Crixus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
Click to expand...


There is a law in Texas that says you can justifiably shoot someone just for following you?

You're lying.


----------



## Crixus

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a law in Texas that says you can justifiably shoot someone just for following you?
> 
> You're lying.
Click to expand...



Prove it. If I’m being followed through a dark place by a greasy fat Mexican looking dude yeah. I can also shoot people I think are going to commit a crime. Look it up. You will also find a case very similar to Zimmerman’s. Except the guy who did the shooting there is and has been in prison for murder. To a T CCW instructors and LE’s say Zimmerman was guilty of murder. You can’t prove otherwise except for the fact that the same court who let Casey Anthony off for child murder let Zimmerman off for the same thing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true...the only problem Trayvon had run out of his sight...thus since you cannot follow someone you cannot see....all Z could do was to attempt to follow and look about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop. Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter of the neighborhood watch that night. What would have been awesomely is if the rejection letters from the prince William PD were made public. But it was clear that Zimmerman wanted to be a sillier cop hero, found out fast that he didn't have what it took and shot him self out of the situation. Zimmerman May not be a coward, but he is definitely a weakling, a sheep playing at being a wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * Or, do as the authorities said and not tried to be Paul Blart the mall cop.*
> 
> Meh. Not against the law.
> 
> *Again, Zimmerman was acting outside of the charter *
> 
> OMG! Outside of the charter.
> 
> *he is definitely a weakling*
> 
> But not dead, like the thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was looking for a kid. Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. Guess he forgot that young men are still men? That’s why Zimmerman sticks to beating women and pulling guns on his girl friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah, he was looking for a kid. *
> 
> Yup. All 6'2" of the thug.
> 
> * Follow the pattern of Zimmerman’s life. Always in trouble for picking on people weaker then him. *
> 
> Is that why he was suspended from school? Oh, wait, that was the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And by "thug" you mean a teen armed with iced tea and candy.
Click to expand...


I mean a thug who wants to beat on a creepy cracka, instead of calling 911.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Crixus said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a law in Texas that says you can justifiably shoot someone just for following you?
> 
> You're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. If I’m being followed through a dark place by a greasy fat Mexican looking dude yeah. I can also shoot people I think are going to commit a crime. Look it up. You will also find a case very similar to Zimmerman’s. Except the guy who did the shooting there is and has been in prison for murder. To a T CCW instructors and LE’s say Zimmerman was guilty of murder. You can’t prove otherwise except for the fact that the same court who let Casey Anthony off for child murder let Zimmerman off for the same thing.
Click to expand...


*If I’m being followed through a dark place by a greasy fat Mexican looking dude yeah. I can also shoot people I think are going to commit a crime. *

If you can post a Texas law that says you can shoot a "greasy fat Mexican looking dude" for committing the crime of following you then I'll admit you're not a big fat liar.

* To a T CCW instructors and LE’s say Zimmerman was guilty of murder. *

You're lying.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A coward with a gun is who killed Trayvon.
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no evidence Trayvon was trying to kill Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Well, Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap for a reason
Click to expand...


Yea because a coward ass punk murdered him.


----------



## Death Angel

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no evidence Trayvon was trying to kill Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Well, Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap for a reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because a coward ass punk murdered him.
Click to expand...

Nope. The law says self defense. You guys need to get over this.


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Zimmerman had every right to follow Trayvon Martin… A know punk ass gangbanger want a bee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Zimmerman didn't know him.  Come to think of it what gang did he belong to?
Click to expand...

Want to be


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love making liars out of racist.
> 
> Here is the CORONERS REPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin Autopsy Shows Injuries to Knuckles
Click to expand...

Too bad the actual autopsy reports don't match up with that...

Full text of "Trayvon Martin Autopsy"


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said that "being chased" is what killed him. And now you are saying something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing. You are jumping back and forth, saying stupid shit like, "being chased is what killed him"
> 
> 
> because you can actually demonstrate that Zimmerman DID follow Martin.
> 
> 
> But when called on how being chased doesn't kill someone, you switch gears, and make a claim you CAN'T support, ie that Zimmerman started teh fight, and when called on that bullshit,
> 
> 
> you go back to proving the Zimmerman followed Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> You libs, you spend so much time and energy hiding from the Truth and spewing bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no evidence Trayvon was trying to kill Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Well, Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap for a reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because a coward ass punk murdered him.
Click to expand...

Lol
Trayvon Martin is taking a Permanent dirt nap, And rightly so… He will not be missed


----------



## Faun

Crixus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Zimmerman been here in Texas, he could have been shot. Hell, had Teavon killed him first he would have been justified in doing so.
Click to expand...

Possibly, but we'll never know.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Death Angel said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a man who will defend a grown coward with a gun killing an unarmed teenager who was doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that teen was trying to kill him,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no evidence Trayvon was trying to kill Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Well, Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap for a reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because a coward ass punk murdered him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. The law says self defense. You guys need to get over this.
Click to expand...


The law said the same thing for Roy Bryant and JW Milam.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
Click to expand...

Thug weapon, right...?


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
Click to expand...


Zimmerman took trayvon Martin out, Brown trash took black trash out... neither will be missed in that community. Lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
Click to expand...


Luckily he died before he stole a gun.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, in the world where words have meaning...
> 
> _*neg·li·gent*
> adjective
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> failing to take proper care in doing something.
> _
> 
> Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
Click to expand...

Why would he have stolen a gun?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zimmerman failed to comply with police instructions by following Trayvon like he did. *
> 
> Yeah, that was awful. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
Click to expand...


Thug life.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was, it led to a death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
Click to expand...

Lol
Trayvon Martin was A want to be gang banger,  he bit off more than he could chew. 
And he got his ass handed to him… Now he’s taking a permanent dirt nap.
With Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin no longer being in that community, the community is better for it.... Neither of them will be missed


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Trayvon Martin was A want to be gang banger,  he bit off more than he could chew.
> And he got his ass handed to him… Now he’s taking a permanent dirt nap.
> With Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin no longer being in that community, the community is better for it.... Neither of them will be missed
Click to expand...


Zimmerman was involved with the community and well liked....you have let the media lead you astray regarding Z.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
Click to expand...


This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Left Dropped the Trayvon Story
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin Autopsy Shows Injuries to Knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad the actual autopsy reports don't match up with that...
> 
> Full text of "Trayvon Martin Autopsy"
Click to expand...



That is not a full report.....the following makes it clear...................do not forget the state was in on the conspiracy.......trying to lynch a innocent man in order to appease the Feds

FULL AUTOPSY REPORT HERE – The autopsy revealed bruising and cuts to the hands of Trayvon Martin consistent with the statements and accounts of George Zimmerman.   The autopsy also revealed that Trayvon had THC in his blood and urine consistent with marijuana use.



You can ignore reality, but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality." ~Ayn Rand.


Evidence: Trayvon Had Bruised Knuckles, Zimmerman Broken Nose | Breitbart

Why the Left Dropped the Trayvon Story

Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report

Nicholas Stix, Uncensored: Trayvon Martin Hoax: Racist Black Undertaker Lied; Martin Had Bloodied His Knuckles Beating George Zimmerman


Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
Click to expand...

yes he was,,,


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Left Dropped the Trayvon Story
> I posted the Coroner's report and it only showed he had an abrasion on his ring finger, so as usual you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be thinking about that biased funeral director....dat is not an autopsy dumbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the ACTUAL CORONER'S REPORT DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin Autopsy Shows Injuries to Knuckles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad the actual autopsy reports don't match up with that...
> 
> Full text of "Trayvon Martin Autopsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a full report.....the following makes it clear...................do not forget the state was in on the conspiracy.......trying to lynch a innocent man in order to appease the Feds
> 
> FULL AUTOPSY REPORT HERE – The autopsy revealed bruising and cuts to the hands of Trayvon Martin consistent with the statements and accounts of George Zimmerman.   The autopsy also revealed that Trayvon had THC in his blood and urine consistent with marijuana use.
> 
> 
> 
> You can ignore reality, but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality." ~Ayn Rand.
> 
> 
> Evidence: Trayvon Had Bruised Knuckles, Zimmerman Broken Nose | Breitbart
> 
> Why the Left Dropped the Trayvon Story
> 
> Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report
> 
> Nicholas Stix, Uncensored: Trayvon Martin Hoax: Racist Black Undertaker Lied; Martin Had Bloodied His Knuckles Beating George Zimmerman
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Shooting: Autopsy results say slain teen had injuries to his knuckles
Click to expand...

Nothing you posted contains any autopsy reports I didn't already post.

Fail.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
Click to expand...


The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug weapon, right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he was,,,
Click to expand...

Don't just say it, prove it...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he died before he stole a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
Click to expand...

already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
Click to expand...

In other words, not a thug.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
Click to expand...

You couldn't have proven it since no such proof exists


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
Click to expand...

,


so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't have proven it since no such proof exists
Click to expand...

only in your mind,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...






... pussy.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> 
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't have proven it since no such proof exists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your mind,,,
Click to expand...

Nope, no proof has been given.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
Click to expand...







arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them???? and as to your little pictures,,,well if he didnt shoot TM it sure could have resulted in death just like shoving someone and they fell and hit their head,,,


----------



## initforme

So this thread, based on some guy who gets rejected on some site, actually a valid thread?  This otta be good.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
Click to expand...

In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
Click to expand...




I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,

like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts


----------



## Luddly Neddite

protectionist said:


> He ought to own the company.  Keep the gun grabbers out.




Yeah, cuz everyone wants to go out with a killer. 

Seriously, that's just dumb and gz is a sick twitch. 

Why shouldn't people know whose car they're getting  into?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
Click to expand...



The Florida law on self defense is similar to most states and it says that if you are in reasonable fear of your life or of grievious bodily harm you are legaly allowed to use deadly force.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
Click to expand...

Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.


----------



## MacTheKnife

initforme said:


> So this thread, based on some guy who gets rejected on some site , actually a valid thread?  This otta be good.



You just born yestaday?   It has close to 9,000 hits so far.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida law on self defense is similar to most states and it says that if you are in reasonable fear of your life or of grievious bodily harm you are legaly allowed to use deadly force.
Click to expand...

Which is why the jury reached a proper decision.

Still, you failed miserably to show Trayvon was a thug; which is what we were discussing.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
Click to expand...


Z's head might of been on the grass....but trayvon's system was full of grass.  hehheh  doped up wanna b thug peeping in peoples windows on a dark and rainy night ...what a pervert.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida law on self defense is similar to most states and it says that if you are in reasonable fear of your life or of grievious bodily harm you are legaly allowed to use deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the jury reached a proper decision.
> 
> Still, you failed miserably to show Trayvon was a thug; which is what we were discussing.
Click to expand...


My term for him was Wanna B Thug.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Luddly Neddite said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ought to own the company.  Keep the gun grabbers out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cuz everyone wants to go out with a killer.
> 
> Seriously, that's just dumb and gz is a sick twitch.
> 
> Why shouldn't people know whose car they're getting  into?
Click to expand...


Women like da bad boys....also a lot of women fantasize about rape.
Most women experience orgasm during rape?- study claims

I am sure the women on here that have been raped could verify that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
Click to expand...




and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida law on self defense is similar to most states and it says that if you are in reasonable fear of your life or of grievious bodily harm you are legaly allowed to use deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the jury reached a proper decision.
> 
> Still, you failed miserably to show Trayvon was a thug; which is what we were discussing.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
Click to expand...


No...that was just his goal in life...he was in reality just a punk.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida law on self defense is similar to most states and it says that if you are in reasonable fear of your life or of grievious bodily harm you are legaly allowed to use deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the jury reached a proper decision.
> 
> Still, you failed miserably to show Trayvon was a thug; which is what we were discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My term for him was Wanna B Thug.
Click to expand...

Actually, that's what your term morphed into after you failed miserably to prove he was a thug. And even your newly formed position is a fail since you can't prove that either.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
Click to expand...

This is the result of "pounding".....


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> 
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida law on self defense is similar to most states and it says that if you are in reasonable fear of your life or of grievious bodily harm you are legaly allowed to use deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the jury reached a proper decision.
> 
> Still, you failed miserably to show Trayvon was a thug; which is what we were discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My term for him was Wanna B Thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that's what your term morphed into after you failed miserably to prove he was a thug. And even your newly formed position is a fail since you can't prove that either.
Click to expand...


Can you prove a bumblebee can fly but we all know they do.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
Click to expand...


You think a wanna be thug is much better?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
Click to expand...

You sound like a wanna be thinker.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> 
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
Click to expand...




so he had wounds on both front and back of his head,,,,

THATS WHAT i SAID,,,

and thank the lord and sam colt for giving Z the ability to stop TM before he got killed,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
Click to expand...


Can you define what a 'thug' is?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda makes you look like a  idiot........George Zimmerman: Marijuana, guns and fighting: New photos and texts from Trayvon Martin's cell phone paint troubling picture of slain teen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
Click to expand...




Cogito, ergo sum


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Looks like the thread has gone all wonky with the usual excuses for him stalking and murdering a kid who was minding his own business. 

Even if you believe differently, gz has attacked and assaulted women as well. 

For that reason alone, he should not be allowed on any dating site.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Luddly Neddite said:


> Looks like the thread has gone all wonky with the usual excuses for him stalking and murdering a kid who was minding his own business.
> 
> Even if you believe differently, gz has attacked and assaulted women as well.
> 
> For that reason alone, he should not be allowed on any dating site.



Nobody was murdered.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he had wounds on both front and back of his head,,,,
> 
> THATS WHAT i SAID,,,
> 
> and thank the lord and sam colt for giving Z the ability to stop TM before he got killed,,,
Click to expand...

His head hitting grass was life threatening, was it, pussy?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in there indicates Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
Click to expand...

I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....

Definition of THUG

a brutal ruffian or assassin​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
Click to expand...

Quite a few young black people think it's cool to be a criminal.  

Truth.

But, it is funny watching you shit your pants over semantics.  Like Trayvon was your brother of something.

You must be a dumb fuck.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he had wounds on both front and back of his head,,,,
> 
> THATS WHAT i SAID,,,
> 
> and thank the lord and sam colt for giving Z the ability to stop TM before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His head hitting grass was life threatening, was it, pussy?
Click to expand...


Z said he managed to wiggle away from the sidewalk whilst Trayvon was on top of him...thus he wound up on the grass.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few young black people think it's cool to be a criminal.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> But, it is funny watching you shit your pants over semantics.  Like Trayvon was your brother of something.
> 
> You must be a dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


hehheh   He is trying to play lawyer...ya know splitting hairs...but is not smart enough to pull it off....just reveals he is a moron.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term for him .....A wanna B Thug
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
Click to expand...


You do realize of course that people use words in ways that are not in strict accordance with the dictionary....how many times have we heard people describe someone as a 'thug' when they definitely are not 'assassins'---yet dictionaries claim they base their definitions on popular usage...I do not think anyone ever uses the word 'thug' to describe an assassin....brutal ruffian o.k   yet that covers a very wide territory...thus in conclusion it is obvious ...the way people use the term 'thug' does not conform in most cases to the dictionary defintion in totality....and for you to try to (so to speak) make a federal case out of the term 'thug' is specious at best and more like stupid.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he had wounds on both front and back of his head,,,,
> 
> THATS WHAT i SAID,,,
> 
> and thank the lord and sam colt for giving Z the ability to stop TM before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His head hitting grass was life threatening, was it, pussy?
Click to expand...


Well, it appears his head hit both the sidewalk and the ground but you are over-looking the critical factor here....no matter what his head was hitting Z was in fear of his life and thus entitled by law to use deadly force...obviously the jury (no friends of Z) agreed with that...after listening to all the testimony and viewing the evidence for hours and hours they ruled Z was not guilty.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the thread has gone all wonky with the usual excuses for him stalking and murdering a kid who was minding his own business.
> 
> Even if you believe differently, gz has attacked and assaulted women as well.
> 
> For that reason alone, he should not be allowed on any dating site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was murdered.
Click to expand...


The Trayvon defenders do not understand that 'murder' is a legal term meaning................'The unlawful killing of one human by another, especially with premeditated malice'.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few young black people think it's cool to be a criminal.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> But, it is funny watching you shit your pants over semantics.  Like Trayvon was your brother of something.
> 
> You must be a dumb fuck.
Click to expand...

So? That has nothing to do with Trayvon.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he had wounds on both front and back of his head,,,,
> 
> THATS WHAT i SAID,,,
> 
> and thank the lord and sam colt for giving Z the ability to stop TM before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His head hitting grass was life threatening, was it, pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Z said he managed to wiggle away from the sidewalk whilst Trayvon was on top of him...thus he wound up on the grass.
Click to expand...

That doesn't actually answer my question.

Is his head hitting grass life threatening?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few young black people think it's cool to be a criminal.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> But, it is funny watching you shit your pants over semantics.  Like Trayvon was your brother of something.
> 
> You must be a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   He is trying to play lawyer...ya know splitting hairs...but is not smart enough to pull it off....just reveals he is a moron.
Click to expand...

Spits the idiot who switched from calling Trayvon a thug, to a thug wanna be.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think a wanna be thug is much better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize of course that people use words in ways that are not in strict accordance with the dictionary....how many times have we heard people describe someone as a 'thug' when they definitely are not 'assassins'---yet dictionaries claim they base their definitions on popular usage...I do not think anyone ever uses the word 'thug' to describe an assassin....brutal ruffian o.k   yet that covers a very wide territory...thus in conclusion it is obvious ...the way people use the term 'thug' does not conform in most cases to the dictionary defintion in totality....and for you to try to (so to speak) make a federal case out of the term 'thug' is specious at best and more like stupid.
Click to expand...

*"You do realize of course that people use words in ways that are not in strict accordance with the dictionary"*

Yeah, that's called making up your own definition for words. Meanings by which no one is bound.


----------



## K9Buck

Faun said:


> Is his head hitting grass life threatening?



Trayvon Martin punched George Zimmerman and then proceeded to pound the back of George's head into the concrete sidewalk below.  George shot him.  

Are you opposed to people being able to use a gun to save themselves from a brutal assault or murder?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TM fists were on his face pounding him against it,,,so he had impacts on both front and back of his head,,,thankfully he had a gun to stop him before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he had wounds on both front and back of his head,,,,
> 
> THATS WHAT i SAID,,,
> 
> and thank the lord and sam colt for giving Z the ability to stop TM before he got killed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His head hitting grass was life threatening, was it, pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it appears his head hit both the sidewalk and the ground but you are over-looking the critical factor here....no matter what his head was hitting Z was in fear of his life and thus entitled by law to use deadly force...obviously the jury (no friends of Z) agreed with that...after listening to all the testimony and viewing the evidence for hours and hours they ruled Z was not guilty.
Click to expand...

You seem to have somehow missed the part where I have said repeatedly that I agree with the jury. That aside, was his life in danger by having his head hitting grass?


----------



## Faun

K9Buck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is his head hitting grass life threatening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin punched George Zimmerman and then proceeded to pound the back of George's head into the concrete sidewalk below.  George shot him.
> 
> Are you opposed to people being able to use a gun to save themselves from a brutal assault or murder?
Click to expand...

Not at all.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a wanna be thinker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few young black people think it's cool to be a criminal.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> But, it is funny watching you shit your pants over semantics.  Like Trayvon was your brother of something.
> 
> You must be a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   He is trying to play lawyer...ya know splitting hairs...but is not smart enough to pull it off....just reveals he is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who switched from calling Trayvon a thug, to a thug wanna be.
Click to expand...



You are certainly free to make your own assessment of Mr. Martin's character.   Remember he called himself the "no limit n-word", and referred to Mr. Zimmerman as a creepy "ass cracker" and expressed his fear to his chubby girlfriend that Z would approach him for Sodomy.


----------



## K9Buck

Faun said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is his head hitting grass life threatening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin punched George Zimmerman and then proceeded to pound the back of George's head into the concrete sidewalk below.  George shot him.
> 
> Are you opposed to people being able to use a gun to save themselves from a brutal assault or murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
Click to expand...


Cool.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida law on self defense is similar to most states and it says that if you are in reasonable fear of your life or of grievious bodily harm you are legaly allowed to use deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the jury reached a proper decision.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> so he was a thug for about 1/10th of a second ,,,the time that it took Z's bullet to leave the barrel and enter TM's body,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> This is your idea of the injuries inflicted by a thug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the one that claimed shoving someone can kill them????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to your logic that any action that can cause death should be defensible with lethal force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,there has to be intent and action towards that end,,,
> 
> like getting on top of someone and pounding their head against the ground and not stopping,,,
> just saying youre going to do it is not reason to kill,,,,its the action that counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman's head was on grass when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, you failed miserably to show Trayvon was a thug; which is what we were discussing.
Click to expand...




Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few young black people think it's cool to be a criminal.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> But, it is funny watching you shit your pants over semantics.  Like Trayvon was your brother of something.
> 
> You must be a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   He is trying to play lawyer...ya know splitting hairs...but is not smart enough to pull it off....just reveals he is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who switched from calling Trayvon a thug, to a thug wanna be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are certainly free to make your own assessment of Mr. Martin's character.   Remember he called himself the "no limit n-word", and referred to Mr. Zimmerman as a creepy "ass cracker" and expressed his fear to his chubby girlfriend that Z would approach him for Sodomy.
Click to expand...


hehheh  Obviously Trayvon was also a homophobe and thus that coupled with his trash talk about how he perceived Z's sexual orientation would have made his attack on Z a hate crime.

And..................speaking of the state's star witness....Trayvon's friend who happened to be a girl who turned out to be a train wreck for the State....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   what a clown.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you define what a 'thug' is?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always happy to help out the less fortunate who are too stupid and lazy to open up a dictionary....
> 
> Definition of THUG
> 
> a brutal ruffian or assassin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few young black people think it's cool to be a criminal.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> But, it is funny watching you shit your pants over semantics.  Like Trayvon was your brother of something.
> 
> You must be a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehheh   He is trying to play lawyer...ya know splitting hairs...but is not smart enough to pull it off....just reveals he is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who switched from calling Trayvon a thug, to a thug wanna be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are certainly free to make your own assessment of Mr. Martin's character.   Remember he called himself the "no limit n-word", and referred to Mr. Zimmerman as a creepy "ass cracker" and expressed his fear to his chubby girlfriend that Z would approach him for Sodomy.
Click to expand...

And you call yourself PolishPrince on the Internet. Does that mean you're actually a prince?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot




----------



## Nia88

Correll said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
Click to expand...


That's what happens when you stalk people. Zimmerman was told to keep his fat ass in the car


----------



## K9Buck

Nia88 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you stalk people. Zimmerman was told to keep his fat ass in the car
Click to expand...


Lie.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he have stolen a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
Click to expand...


No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
Click to expand...


Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.

Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> So? That has nothing to do with Trayvon.


Unfortunately, it does.   


Because a good portion of you black boys want to be, and call themselves "thugs" their words, anyone dressing and acting like the are automatically labeled a thug.

Dressing like a cop and acting like a cop does not make one a cop.  But can cause confusion. You're wearing a cop's uniform.

Dressing like a whore and acting like a whore does not make one a whore. Also can cause confusion.  You're wearing a whore's uniform.

Trayvon may not have been a thug (he was), but he was wearing a thug's uniform and acting like a thug.



I know you don't like those FACTS, so I really don't care about your response. 

.


----------



## 2aguy

Nia88 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you stalk people. Zimmerman was told to keep his fat ass in the car
Click to expand...



No, moron......he wasn't told to stay in the car.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons




He wasn't the aggressor you moron...... even the friend of Trayvon gave testimony that stated Trayvon was safe and could have simply walked to his Dad's condo, but he circled back to attack Zimmerman.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
Click to expand...



Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....

Are you really this clueless?


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
Click to expand...



Did you even see any part of the actual trial....where the one witness who was on the phone with Martin stated he was safe, and she told him to just go home?   And that he circled back to attack Zimmerman?

You don't know what you are talking about, you don't know the case and the facts.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see my previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following someone is not attacking them, not being an "Aggressor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also Z said  ''these assholes always get away''
> 1. without even knowing/meeting TM, he calls him an asshole!!!!!!!!!!--this clearly shows Z is an IDIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. he doesn't want TM to get away and will keep going after him
> TM has a right to stand his ground---no?
Click to expand...



Moron, he was heading back to his car when Martin attacked him...you doofus.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> 
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
Click to expand...

No, they don't. If there was a thug there that night, it was Zimmerman, who had been arrested before on violence related charges which he was able to have reduced by attending anger management classes.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> This is the result of "pounding".....


Okay.

Let's all do that to you.  Then let's see if you call in a pounding.

You have never been in a single fight  before have you?  You're a fairy little sissy aren't you?  You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? That has nothing to do with Trayvon.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it does.
> 
> 
> Because a good portion of you black boys want to be, and call themselves "thugs" their words, anyone dressing and acting like the are automatically labeled a thug.
> 
> Dressing like a cop and acting like a cop does not make one a cop.  But can cause confusion. You're wearing a cop's uniform.
> 
> Dressing like a whore and acting like a whore does not make one a whore. Also can cause confusion.  You're wearing a whore's uniform.
> 
> Trayvon may not have been a thug (he was), but he was wearing a thug's uniform and acting like a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't like those FACTS, so I really don't care about your response.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL 

You zimfreaks are hysterical. One of you went from he's a thug to he was a thug wanna be (i.e., not a thug); and now we have you going from he was a thug to he was acting like one (i.e., not a thug).

He was not a thug. Period. And you can't prove he was acting like one. They got into a fight. Both contributed to it. That doesn't make Trayvon a thug. 

Bottom line is it was a series of unfortunate events and a young man died. It's sad, more than anything; and even sadder to see freaks celebrate it.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't the aggressor you moron...... even the friend of Trayvon gave testimony that stated Trayvon was safe and could have simply walked to his Dad's condo, but he circled back to attack Zimmerman.
Click to expand...

Leave it to a moron like you to think it's wise to lead a stranger who following you in the dark and in the rain (in other words, intent on catching you), back to your residence.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....
> 
> Are you really this clueless?
Click to expand...

Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Let's all do that to you.  Then let's see if you call in a pounding.
> 
> You have never been in a single fight  before have you?  You're a fairy little sissy aren't you?  You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
Click to expand...

I offered you the chance to try .... you cowered.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....
> 
> Are you really this clueless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
Click to expand...




why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....
> 
> Are you really this clueless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
Click to expand...

I don't waste time proving things I don't assert. 

And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....
> 
> Are you really this clueless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
Click to expand...



well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....
> 
> Are you really this clueless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
Click to expand...

So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.

Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.


----------



## K9Buck

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....
> 
> Are you really this clueless?
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
Click to expand...


Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Trayvon Martin since he wasn't a thug?
> 
> 
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
Click to expand...


Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....Zimmerman was walking back to his car to meet the police when Martin circled back and attacked him...Martin  was doing everything wrong, including violently attacking someone....
> 
> Are you really this clueless?
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
Click to expand...



tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV

and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Let's all do that to you.  Then let's see if you call in a pounding.
> 
> You have never been in a single fight  before have you?  You're a fairy little sissy aren't you?  You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
Click to expand...


A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes he was,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
Click to expand...

trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
Click to expand...


Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.


----------



## Faun

K9Buck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
Click to expand...

LOL

You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
Click to expand...

If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
Click to expand...



someone thats in contact with the police to locate a possible threat


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
Click to expand...




so all you have is spelling and grammar...

fuck you!!!


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so all you have is spelling and grammar...
> 
> fuck you!!!
Click to expand...

No worries, stay stupid. No skin off my back.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so all you have is spelling and grammar...
> 
> fuck you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, stay stupid. No skin off my back.
Click to expand...



so youre one of those dumb MFers that cant have a verbal conversation because you cant tell if they are using proper spelling and grammar,,,


----------



## K9Buck

Faun said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.
Click to expand...


ALL of the evidence and testimony supports my statement.  

What happened was unfortunate, but it ultimately came down to Trayvon making the choice to attack George.  He could and should have made another choice.  George was justified to shoot Trayvon in order to stop the attack.  God bless Trayvon.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> 
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so all you have is spelling and grammar...
> 
> fuck you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, stay stupid. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre one of those dumb MFers that cant have a verbal conversation because you cant tell if they are using proper spelling and grammar,,,
Click to expand...

No, dumbfuck, I understood what you wrote despite your ignorance.  I merely highlighted the stark reality that you look even dumber than the person you called a "dumbass" by misspelling a simple 5 letter word (which you screwed up again in your last post).

Oh well, I _tried_ to help you.


----------



## Faun

K9Buck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of the evidence and testimony supports my statement.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but it ultimately came down to Trayvon making the choice to attack George.  He could and should have made another choice.  George was justified to shoot Trayvon in order to stop the attack.  God bless Trayvon.
Click to expand...

Prove it. Repeating yourself and citing yourself doesn't actually prove it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> 
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so all you have is spelling and grammar...
> 
> fuck you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, stay stupid. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre one of those dumb MFers that cant have a verbal conversation because you cant tell if they are using proper spelling and grammar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbfuck, I understood what you wrote despite your ignorance.  I merely highlighted the stark reality that you look even dumber than the person you called a "dumbass" by misspelling a simple 5 letter word (which you screwed up again in your last post).
> 
> Oh well, I _tried_ to help you.
Click to expand...



I think its more likely you knew you were losing the debate and did what dumb MFers like you always do and resorted to personal attacks


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of the evidence and testimony supports my statement.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but it ultimately came down to Trayvon making the choice to attack George.  He could and should have made another choice.  George was justified to shoot Trayvon in order to stop the attack.  God bless Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Repeating yourself and citing yourself doesn't actually prove it.
Click to expand...



but the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt does prove it


----------



## K9Buck

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of the evidence and testimony supports my statement.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but it ultimately came down to Trayvon making the choice to attack George.  He could and should have made another choice.  George was justified to shoot Trayvon in order to stop the attack.  God bless Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Repeating yourself and citing yourself doesn't actually prove it.
Click to expand...



The local DA didn't prosecute and then a jury acquitted George.  I sense that you're unfamiliar with the nuances of the case.  The only reason it went to trial was because of guys like Al Sharpton.   

Anyway, it's ok with me if you believe that George should have been found guilty.  But why do you believe that George was guilty?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If *you're* going to call someone a "dumbass," at least have the sense to spell a simple 5 letter compound word correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you look even dumber than the target of your insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so all you have is spelling and grammar...
> 
> fuck you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, stay stupid. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre one of those dumb MFers that cant have a verbal conversation because you cant tell if they are using proper spelling and grammar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbfuck, I understood what you wrote despite your ignorance.  I merely highlighted the stark reality that you look even dumber than the person you called a "dumbass" by misspelling a simple 5 letter word (which you screwed up again in your last post).
> 
> Oh well, I _tried_ to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its more likely you knew you were losing the debate and did what dumb MFers like you always do and resorted to personal attacks
Click to expand...

LOL

Oh? What does your feeble mind tell you I was losing?

And if resorting to personal attacks is a sign of losing an argument, is this an admission from you that you lost this argument since you resorted to a personal attack when you called another poster a "dumbass?"


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of the evidence and testimony supports my statement.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but it ultimately came down to Trayvon making the choice to attack George.  He could and should have made another choice.  George was justified to shoot Trayvon in order to stop the attack.  God bless Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Repeating yourself and citing yourself doesn't actually prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt does prove it
Click to expand...

No, that proves no such thing.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so all you have is spelling and grammar...
> 
> fuck you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, stay stupid. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre one of those dumb MFers that cant have a verbal conversation because you cant tell if they are using proper spelling and grammar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbfuck, I understood what you wrote despite your ignorance.  I merely highlighted the stark reality that you look even dumber than the person you called a "dumbass" by misspelling a simple 5 letter word (which you screwed up again in your last post).
> 
> Oh well, I _tried_ to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its more likely you knew you were losing the debate and did what dumb MFers like you always do and resorted to personal attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What does your feeble mind tell you I was losing?
> 
> And if resorting to personal attacks is a sign of losing an argument, is this an admission from you that you lost this argument since you resorted to a personal attack when you called another poster a "dumbass?"
Click to expand...



thats whats called an observation based on content


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of the evidence and testimony supports my statement.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but it ultimately came down to Trayvon making the choice to attack George.  He could and should have made another choice.  George was justified to shoot Trayvon in order to stop the attack.  God bless Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Repeating yourself and citing yourself doesn't actually prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt does prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that proves no such thing.
Click to expand...

yes it does,,,


----------



## Faun

K9Buck said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You saying that does not actually constitute proof. Just so ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of the evidence and testimony supports my statement.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but it ultimately came down to Trayvon making the choice to attack George.  He could and should have made another choice.  George was justified to shoot Trayvon in order to stop the attack.  God bless Trayvon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Repeating yourself and citing yourself doesn't actually prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The local DA didn't prosecute and then a jury acquitted George.  I sense that you're unfamiliar with the nuances of the case.  The only reason it went to trial was because of guys like Al Sharpton.
> 
> Anyway, it's ok with me if you believe that George should have been found guilty.  But why do you believe that George was guilty?
Click to expand...

Great, either you can quote me saying Zimmerman should have been found guilty or you're merely ignorant.

Which is it?



Spoiler



see post #1245


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
Click to expand...


Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you still have the mindset of th he sheet wearers.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, stay stupid. No skin off my back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so youre one of those dumb MFers that cant have a verbal conversation because you cant tell if they are using proper spelling and grammar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbfuck, I understood what you wrote despite your ignorance.  I merely highlighted the stark reality that you look even dumber than the person you called a "dumbass" by misspelling a simple 5 letter word (which you screwed up again in your last post).
> 
> Oh well, I _tried_ to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its more likely you knew you were losing the debate and did what dumb MFers like you always do and resorted to personal attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What does your feeble mind tell you I was losing?
> 
> And if resorting to personal attacks is a sign of losing an argument, is this an admission from you that you lost this argument since you resorted to a personal attack when you called another poster a "dumbass?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats called an observation based on content
Click to expand...

No, that's actually called jumping to conclusions. But thanks for trying anyway. Here's your participation trophy...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so youre one of those dumb MFers that cant have a verbal conversation because you cant tell if they are using proper spelling and grammar,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumbfuck, I understood what you wrote despite your ignorance.  I merely highlighted the stark reality that you look even dumber than the person you called a "dumbass" by misspelling a simple 5 letter word (which you screwed up again in your last post).
> 
> Oh well, I _tried_ to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its more likely you knew you were losing the debate and did what dumb MFers like you always do and resorted to personal attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What does your feeble mind tell you I was losing?
> 
> And if resorting to personal attacks is a sign of losing an argument, is this an admission from you that you lost this argument since you resorted to a personal attack when you called another poster a "dumbass?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats called an observation based on content
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's actually called jumping to conclusions. But thanks for trying anyway. Here's your participation trophy...
Click to expand...



the only one jumping to conclusions is you by ignoring all the evidence that proves you wrong,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Let's all do that to you.  Then let's see if you call in a pounding.
> 
> You have never been in a single fight  before have you?  You're a fairy little sissy aren't you?  You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I offered you the chance to try .... you cowered.
Click to expand...

You did?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.


A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.

No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.

It's not a competition where points are awarded.

There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.


Zimmerman may be a thug.  I will not argue that point.   He may technically be "white" if that's what you want.

Make no mistake.  The MSM made sure to identify him as "white" to push a narrative.  He is about as white as Obama is black.  

.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumbfuck, I understood what you wrote despite your ignorance.  I merely highlighted the stark reality that you look even dumber than the person you called a "dumbass" by misspelling a simple 5 letter word (which you screwed up again in your last post).
> 
> Oh well, I _tried_ to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its more likely you knew you were losing the debate and did what dumb MFers like you always do and resorted to personal attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What does your feeble mind tell you I was losing?
> 
> And if resorting to personal attacks is a sign of losing an argument, is this an admission from you that you lost this argument since you resorted to a personal attack when you called another poster a "dumbass?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats called an observation based on content
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's actually called jumping to conclusions. But thanks for trying anyway. Here's your participation trophy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only one jumping to conclusions is you by ignoring all the evidence that proves you wrong,,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

Jumping to conclusions is not evidence. It's you being led by your overactive imagination. Face reality for once in your miserable existence -- if you actually had any proof that Trayvon started the physical altercation, you would have posted it rather than challenge me to prove he didn't.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of "pounding".....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Let's all do that to you.  Then let's see if you call in a pounding.
> 
> You have never been in a single fight  before have you?  You're a fairy little sissy aren't you?  You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I offered you the chance to try .... you cowered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sure did.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its more likely you knew you were losing the debate and did what dumb MFers like you always do and resorted to personal attacks
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What does your feeble mind tell you I was losing?
> 
> And if resorting to personal attacks is a sign of losing an argument, is this an admission from you that you lost this argument since you resorted to a personal attack when you called another poster a "dumbass?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats called an observation based on content
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's actually called jumping to conclusions. But thanks for trying anyway. Here's your participation trophy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only one jumping to conclusions is you by ignoring all the evidence that proves you wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jumping to conclusions is not evidence. It's you being led by your overactive imagination. Face reality for once in your miserable existence -- if you actually had any proof that Trayvon started the physical altercation, you would have posted it rather than challenge me to prove he didn't.
Click to expand...

as would you,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What does your feeble mind tell you I was losing?
> 
> And if resorting to personal attacks is a sign of losing an argument, is this an admission from you that you lost this argument since you resorted to a personal attack when you called another poster a "dumbass?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats called an observation based on content
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's actually called jumping to conclusions. But thanks for trying anyway. Here's your participation trophy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only one jumping to conclusions is you by ignoring all the evidence that proves you wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jumping to conclusions is not evidence. It's you being led by your overactive imagination. Face reality for once in your miserable existence -- if you actually had any proof that Trayvon started the physical altercation, you would have posted it rather than challenge me to prove he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as would you,,,
Click to expand...

Wrong again, dumbfuck. Unless of course, you can show where I stated Zimmerman started the physical confrontation-- which we both know you can't.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats called an observation based on content
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's actually called jumping to conclusions. But thanks for trying anyway. Here's your participation trophy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the only one jumping to conclusions is you by ignoring all the evidence that proves you wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jumping to conclusions is not evidence. It's you being led by your overactive imagination. Face reality for once in your miserable existence -- if you actually had any proof that Trayvon started the physical altercation, you would have posted it rather than challenge me to prove he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as would you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again, dumbfuck. Unless of course, you can show where I stated Zimmerman started the physical confrontation-- which we both know you can't.
Click to expand...



then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's actually called jumping to conclusions. But thanks for trying anyway. Here's your participation trophy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only one jumping to conclusions is you by ignoring all the evidence that proves you wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jumping to conclusions is not evidence. It's you being led by your overactive imagination. Face reality for once in your miserable existence -- if you actually had any proof that Trayvon started the physical altercation, you would have posted it rather than challenge me to prove he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as would you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again, dumbfuck. Unless of course, you can show where I stated Zimmerman started the physical confrontation-- which we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,
Click to expand...

Because you persist in posting stupid shit.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only one jumping to conclusions is you by ignoring all the evidence that proves you wrong,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jumping to conclusions is not evidence. It's you being led by your overactive imagination. Face reality for once in your miserable existence -- if you actually had any proof that Trayvon started the physical altercation, you would have posted it rather than challenge me to prove he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as would you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again, dumbfuck. Unless of course, you can show where I stated Zimmerman started the physical confrontation-- which we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
Click to expand...



so youre just another troll,,,,

we already knew that,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jumping to conclusions is not evidence. It's you being led by your overactive imagination. Face reality for once in your miserable existence -- if you actually had any proof that Trayvon started the physical altercation, you would have posted it rather than challenge me to prove he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> as would you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again, dumbfuck. Unless of course, you can show where I stated Zimmerman started the physical confrontation-- which we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as would you,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, dumbfuck. Unless of course, you can show where I stated Zimmerman started the physical confrontation-- which we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
Click to expand...



my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, dumbfuck. Unless of course, you can show where I stated Zimmerman started the physical confrontation-- which we both know you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
Click to expand...

That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Sure did.


You did?  

So I have a time, place, etc?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.


That seems to be your problem.  You only give a shit about what lead up to the altercation, not whether one party was being unreasonable in not allowing the other to retreat.

.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did.
> 
> 
> 
> You did?
> 
> So I have a time, place, etc?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nope, I couldn't post to your PM because you have that turned off. I asked you to activate it and you didn't.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
Click to expand...




that is best deduce by the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt and also told his girlfriend he was going too


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be your problem.  You only give a shit about what lead up to the altercation, not whether one party was being unreasonable in not allowing the other to retreat.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck,  exactly how many times need I say the jury returned with the proper verdict until it gets through your impenetrable armor of ignorance?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is best deduce by the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt and also told his girlfriend he was going too
Click to expand...

That deduces no such thing.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is best deduce by the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt and also told his girlfriend he was going too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That deduces no such thing.
Click to expand...



yes it does,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is best deduce by the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt and also told his girlfriend he was going too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That deduces no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

So you say but you have nothing to cite but yourself and you've already ceded the debate.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> 
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is best deduce by the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt and also told his girlfriend he was going too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That deduces no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So you say but you have nothing to cite but yourself and you've already ceded the debate.
Click to expand...



his girlfriend said he told her he was going to give him a beating,,,so are you calling her a liar???

if so what do you have that says otherwise,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, exactly how many times need I say the jury returned with the proper verdict until it gets through your impenetrable armor of ignorance?


Then, why the fuck do you keep arguing?  

.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is best deduce by the fact Z called 911 and TM didnt and also told his girlfriend he was going too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That deduces no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So you say but you have nothing to cite but yourself and you've already ceded the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his girlfriend said he told her he was going to give him a beating,,,so are you calling her a liar???
> 
> if so what do you have that says otherwise,,,
Click to expand...

Here's her testimony...

Jeantel Transcript

... quote her saying he told her he was going to give Zimmerman a beating.....


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, exactly how many times need I say the jury returned with the proper verdict until it gets through your impenetrable armor of ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> Then, why the fuck do you keep arguing?
Click to expand...


I already answered that too. 

Because the zimbots here keep posting stupid shit.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
Click to expand...


Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,,you just keep ignoring it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.
Click to expand...

sorry I'm not a democrat and dont support the KKK


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
Click to expand...


Retreat, WTF r u talking about.



> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.



That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.



> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .



Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually prove it, don't just keep giving us the right wing, racist lie about the kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I'm not a democrat and dont support the KKK
Click to expand...


You sound like a right wing, Republican who.is supported by the KKK.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
Click to expand...

A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug


its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try and keep up satchmo...he posted the synonyms  of thug....which fits trayvon to a T.
> 
> Next....hurry up I aint got all day chumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I'm not a democrat and dont support the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a right wing, Republican who.is supported by the KKK.
Click to expand...

just goes to show how ignorant you are,,,
I despise the repubes as much as I do the dems,,,,and the democrat enforcers known as the KKK


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
Click to expand...


You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.

All I can say is you have got an alligator mouth with a humming bird ass.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your punk ass hero Zimmerman is the wanna be thug, but since he isn't black that doesn't fit in right wing, racist Trump World.
> 
> 
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I'm not a democrat and dont support the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a right wing, Republican who.is supported by the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just goes to show how ignorant you are,,,
> I despise the repubes as much as I do the dems,,,,and the democrat enforcers known as the KKK
Click to expand...


Sure you do, all Republicans are not racist, but 98% of racist are republicans.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
Click to expand...

I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,

and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I'm not a democrat and dont support the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a right wing, Republican who.is supported by the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just goes to show how ignorant you are,,,
> I despise the repubes as much as I do the dems,,,,and the democrat enforcers known as the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do, all Republicans are not racist, but 98% of racist are republicans.
Click to expand...

wouldnt know,,,but 100% of democrats sure are racists,,,just look at how you have made this about race instead of a crime,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
Click to expand...


You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.
Click to expand...

whats an "L"


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats an "L"
Click to expand...


Loss.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats an "L"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loss.
Click to expand...

thats just a dumb comment,,,


----------



## WEATHER53

Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman


----------



## Superbadbrutha

WEATHER53 said:


> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman



Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
Click to expand...

since youre the one making it a race issue makes you the only racist I see,,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since youre the one making it a race issue makes you the only racist I see,,,,
Click to expand...


It's definitely a race issue your denial doesn't change that fact.


----------



## progressive hunter

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since youre the one making it a race issue makes you the only racist I see,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's definitely a race issue your denial doesn't change that fact.
Click to expand...

your opinion means nothing when the facts and reality say otherwise,,,,

but thanks for letting us know youre a racist,,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
Click to expand...


Again....which is it ....a coward or someone who put himself in harms way?   You libtards speak out of both sides of your pieholes.  hehheh

Or.....would a coward put himself in harms way?

Or ....would a coward volunteer to help protect his community?


----------



## Rustic

Superbadbrutha said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
Click to expand...

Lol
The world is a better place without Trayvon Martin


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since youre the one making it a race issue makes you the only racist I see,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's definitely a race issue your denial doesn't change that fact.
Click to expand...


No...it was a matter of the Federal Government organizing a political show trial to attempt to further their agenda of black victimhood.....without the Feds this local matter would have been settled locally as it was until the Feds barged in and put pressure on Rick Scott to indict a innocent man.


----------



## progressive hunter

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again....which is it ....a coward or someone who put himself in harms way?   You libtards speak out of both sides of your pieholes.  hehheh
> 
> Or.....would a coward put himself in harms way?
> 
> Or ....would a coward volunteer to help protect his community?
Click to expand...




and if its harms way, what was the harm???

did they know treyvon would try and kill him???


----------



## MacTheKnife

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The world is a better place without Trayvon Martin
Click to expand...


George Zimmermans victory over the Feds went along way to get Trump elected....Trump should appoint him abassador to Zimbabwe.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.
Click to expand...


Hey Sambo.....weza dont undastand ghetto lingo.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why are you still running your mouth????  sorry ,,keyboard,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
Click to expand...


It has already been noted you lack  the ability to engage in deductive reasoning ---I will ax you anyhow boyo....why on earth would Z initiate a confrontation with Trayvon?   He knew the police were on the way in fact just a few short minutes away.


----------



## MacTheKnife

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I'm not a democrat and dont support the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a right wing, Republican who.is supported by the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just goes to show how ignorant you are,,,
> I despise the repubes as much as I do the dems,,,,and the democrat enforcers known as the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do, all Republicans are not racist, but 98% of racist are republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wouldnt know,,,but 100% of democrats sure are racists,,,just look at how you have made this about race instead of a crime,,,
Click to expand...


Inciting conflict between the races has been the democrats bread and butter for decades now.   Look at obama just for one example....the most devisive president since the civil war.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, exactly how many times need I say the jury returned with the proper verdict until it gets through your impenetrable armor of ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> Then, why the fuck do you keep arguing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already answered that too.
> 
> Because the zimbots here keep posting stupid shit.
Click to expand...



Me thinks it is because you know you have dug a hole for yourself but you lack the honesty to admit it...so you keep posting drivel in a stupid attempt to avoid admitting your viewpoint was ridiculous ---hoping people will get bored and go elsewhere....giving you a out.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump wasnt POTUS when this happened dumbass,,,your suffering from TDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed he was shit for brains, the fucking mindset is the same.  You don't wear sheets anymore, but you have the mindset of the sheetwearers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I'm not a democrat and dont support the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a right wing, Republican who.is supported by the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just goes to show how ignorant you are,,,
> I despise the repubes as much as I do the dems,,,,and the democrat enforcers known as the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do, all Republicans are not racist, but 98% of racist are republicans.
Click to expand...


You illustrate why da Negroes never make any progress....the democrats have given them a scapegoat....blama da white man for keeping you down.  

Look at the blacks that have been a success....if they thought like you...blaming all your problems and shortcomings on da white man..dey would still be dere in da ghetto wid you chump....deal wid it...you know I am right.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real man doesn't need to shoot an unarmed, 160lb teenager in a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> A real man lets his opponent retreat when the threat is subdued.  If not, said "man" gets shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fight is ever "over" until someone is dead, incapacitated, or stops the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a competition where points are awarded.
> 
> There is NEVER a winner or loser.  Only survivors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
Click to expand...


It is well know that Z was not a fighter....out of shape, overweight and thus unable to properly defend himself with his fists when up against a trained athlete, experienced fighter, football player and martial arts experienced fighter who bragged about his many fights.

Thus George had a choice to make....let the punk continue to pummel him and perhaps kill him as he claimed he would do.  Or pull out his 'equalizer' and let it bark.....That is not a difficult choice chump.


----------



## MacTheKnife

K9Buck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he was the one to initiate the physical confrontation.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon went out of his way to confront George.  Then, Trayvon attacked him.
Click to expand...


Exactly right....all the evidence and testimony supports that and of course the jury agreed after looking at all the evidence and listening to the testimony for hours and hours....once again proving our jury system works well in most cases....and especially well in this one when they were receieving death threats and knowing how unpopular they would be when they issued a verdict based on the law and not some popularity contest


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you prove he didnt by posting TM's 911 call,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
Click to expand...


Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.

Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.

George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.

Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retreat, WTF r u talking about.
> 
> That sounds like some dumbshit young punks these days say.
> 
> Again if a grown man needs a gun for a 169lb teenager he is a straight bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Sambo.....weza dont undastand ghetto lingo.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...

Poke a conservative-- find a racist.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man prepares himself for any danger,,,whether it be a 169lb thug or a 300lb thug
> 
> 
> its pussies like you that get yourself killed by not preparing for the worst and hoping for the best,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Sambo.....weza dont undastand ghetto lingo.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poke a conservative-- find a racist.
Click to expand...


Dat all ya got?

Weak boyo.......very weak.  Sounds like a signal for a retreat?  You giving up?

Don't give up now we are approaching the 10,000 mark..who woulda thunk?

With a following liike that....maybe I should run for President....I can think of a dozen posters on here who are head and shoulders above anybody the democrats have fielded so far.

I mean it sounds like a joke list............pathetic.

Anyhow what you hear from me and many others today is a reaction to all the b.s. the liberals and their running dogs have thrust upon the American people...whut dey call dat?  Reactionary white rage...sumptin like dat.

You hear it most from the White Working Class who until Trump came in have gone for decades without any representation in Washington.

Provoked by such stuff as wildings in Central Park......defending the actions of a group of animals with the argument they were acting out because of white racism.  You hear it when the media constantly defends or makes excuses for black crime. 

Much of the white rage began back when the integration b.s. started..... judges and politicians forcing decent white kids to go to school with these animals whilst enrolling their own kids in private schools.  I remember one judge saying he did not think black street gangs were any more dangerous than unions.

There is a war going on and it is America's secret dirty little war....It is fought on cement...not lawns....It is fought with pipes and bottles, and lately with automatic weapons.  And as long as it doesn't push through the heavy oak doors where they fight with prep school educations and filibusters and two martini lunches, it will never actually exist.


----------



## MacTheKnife

America's little war .....the longest war America has ever fought is the Dirty War, and it is not over. It has lasted approx. 50 years so far and claimed more than 25 million victims. It has cost almost as many lives as the Vietnam War. 

Yet the American news media do not want to talk about the Dirty War, which remains between the lines and unreported. In fact, to even suggest that the war exists is to be discredited. So let’s start suggesting, immediately.

No matter how crime figures are massaged by those who want to acknowledge or dispute the existence of a Dirty War, there is nothing ambiguous about what the official statistics portray: for the past 50 years a large segment of black America has waged a war of violent retribution against white America.

And the problem is getting worse, not better. 

Young blacks (under 18) are more violent than previous generations and are 12 times more likely to be arrested for murder than young whites.

Nearly all the following figures, which speak for themselves, have not been reported in America:


According to the latest US Department of Justice survey of crime victims, more than 6.6 million violent crimes (murder, rape, assault and robbery) are committed in the US each year, of which about 20 per cent, or 1.3 million, are inter-racial crimes.
Most victims of race crime – about 90 per cent – are white, according to the survey “Highlights from 20 Years of Surveying Crime Victims,” published in 1993.
Almost 1 million white Americans were murdered, robbed, assaulted or raped by black Americans in 1992, compared with about 132,000 blacks who were murdered, robbed, assaulted or raped by whites, according to the same survey.
Blacks thus committed 7.5 times more violent inter-racial crimes than whites even though the black population is only one-seventh the size of the white population. When these figures are adjusted on a per capita basis, they reveal an extraordinary disparity: blacks are committing more than 50 times the number of violent crimes of whites.
According to the latest annual report on murder by the Federal Bureau of Investigation, most inter-racial murders involve black assailants and white victims, with blacks murdering whites at 18 times the rate that whites murder blacks.
These breathtaking disparities began to emerge in the mid-1960s, when there was a sharp increase in black crime against whites, an upsurge which, not coincidentally, corresponds exactly with the beginning the modern civil rights movement.

Over time, the cumulative effect has been staggering. Justice Department and FBI statistics indicate that between 1964 and 1994 more than 25 million violent inter-racial crimes were committed, overwhelmingly involving black offenders and white victims, and more than 45,000 people were killed in inter-racial murders. By comparison 58,000 Americans died in Vietnam, and 34,000 were killed in the Korean war.

When non-violent crimes (burglary, larceny, car theft and personal theft) are included, the cumulative totals become prodigious. The Bureau of Justice Statistics says 27 million non-violent crimes were committed in the US in 1992, and the survey found that 31 per cent of the robberies involved black offenders and white victims (while only 2 per cent in the reverse).

When all the crime figures are calculated, it appears that black Americans have commited at least 170 million crimes against white Americans in the past 30 years. It is the great defining disaster of American life and American ideals since World War II.

All these are facts, yet by simply writing this story, by assembling the facts in this way, I would be deemed a racist by the American news media. It prefers to maintain a paternalistic double-standard in its coverage of black America, a lower standard.

by Paul Sheehan....Australian Journalist


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are down to  their last “look at us victims” resort when they start recycling Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Zimmerman and the racist, right wingers that defend this coward. Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again....which is it ....a coward or someone who put himself in harms way?   You libtards speak out of both sides of your pieholes.  hehheh
Click to expand...


All you are doing is running that DS, this coward created the unsafe situation.  



> Or.....would a coward put himself in harms way?
> 
> Or ....would a coward volunteer to help protect his community?



What a fucking joke, this coward wasn't protecting no damn community.  He was harassing a black teenager who was walking home minding his own business talking on his cellphone, but to punk ass rightwing, racist that is heroic.


----------



## Death Angel

Superbadbrutha said:


> What a fucking joke, this coward wasn't protecting no damn community. He was harassing a black teenager who was walking home minding his own business talking on his cellphone, but to punk ass rightwing, racist that is heroic


Peeking in windows as he trespassed on private property. Dont these crackers understand blacks can walk where they damn well please!


----------



## Superbadbrutha

I am done with this Zimmerman thread, a racist jury as we have seen time and time again in this country allowed a coward ass punk get away with killing a unarmed, black, teenager and the racist celebrated.  To all the weak ass men who are clapping and making their stupid ass comments about the world is better off without Trayvon Martin just remember your dumb ass comments when chicken come home to roost.


----------



## Death Angel

Superbadbrutha said:


> a racist jury as we have seen time and time again in this country allowed a coward ass punk get away with killing


This thread isn't about OJ Simpson


----------



## MacTheKnife

Death Angel said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> a racist jury as we have seen time and time again in this country allowed a coward ass punk get away with killing
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about OJ Simpson
Click to expand...


hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> I am done with this Zimmerman thread, a racist jury as we have seen time and time again in this country allowed a coward ass punk get away with killing a unarmed, black, teenager and the racist celebrated.  To all the weak ass men who are clapping and making their stupid ass comments about the world is better off without Trayvon Martin just remember your dumb ass comments when chicken come home to roost.



good riddance---

anytime I can run off a black waycist...I must be doing something right.


Don't let the screen door hit ya--where the Good Lord split ya.  hehheh


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you persist in posting stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has already been noted you lack  the ability to engage in deductive reasoning ---I will ax you anyhow boyo....why on earth would Z initiate a confrontation with Trayvon?   He knew the police were on the way in fact just a few short minutes away.
Click to expand...

He could have tried to physically detain Trayvon, for all anyone knows, after expressing frustration at how _"these assholes they always get away."_


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, exactly how many times need I say the jury returned with the proper verdict until it gets through your impenetrable armor of ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> Then, why the fuck do you keep arguing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already answered that too.
> 
> Because the zimbots here keep posting stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks it is because you know you have dug a hole for yourself but you lack the honesty to admit it...so you keep posting drivel in a stupid attempt to avoid admitting your viewpoint was ridiculous ---hoping people will get bored and go elsewhere....giving you a out.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Oh? What hole have I dug?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste time proving things I don't assert.
> 
> And the fact that you're even asking me to prove that means you were full of shit when you asserted Trayvon started it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.
> 
> Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.
> 
> George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.
> 
> Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.
Click to expand...

SoP?? When other time did Zimmerman follow someone through the neighborhood?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call me a pussy, but you need a gun for a 160lb teenager.  I would hate to see what you would do if you were slapped by a girl scout.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a gun for any threat that comes my way,,,
> 
> and a lot of people have been killed by small people,,,and a girl scout would just get a spanking and sent home,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would take an L that day, beat down by a girl scout with a box of cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Sambo.....weza dont undastand ghetto lingo.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poke a conservative-- find a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dat all ya got?
> 
> Weak boyo.......very weak.  Sounds like a signal for a retreat?  You giving up?
> 
> Don't give up now we are approaching the 10,000 mark..who woulda thunk?
> 
> With a following liike that....maybe I should run for President....I can think of a dozen posters on here who are head and shoulders above anybody the democrats have fielded so far.
> 
> I mean it sounds like a joke list............pathetic.
> 
> Anyhow what you hear from me and many others today is a reaction to all the b.s. the liberals and their running dogs have thrust upon the American people...whut dey call dat?  Reactionary white rage...sumptin like dat.
> 
> You hear it most from the White Working Class who until Trump came in have gone for decades without any representation in Washington.
> 
> Provoked by such stuff as wildings in Central Park......defending the actions of a group of animals with the argument they were acting out because of white racism.  You hear it when the media constantly defends or makes excuses for black crime.
> 
> Much of the white rage began back when the integration b.s. started..... judges and politicians forcing decent white kids to go to school with these animals whilst enrolling their own kids in private schools.  I remember one judge saying he did not think black street gangs were any more dangerous than unions.
> 
> There is a war going on and it is America's secret dirty little war....It is fought on cement...not lawns....It is fought with pipes and bottles, and lately with automatic weapons.  And as long as it doesn't push through the heavy oak doors where they fight with prep school educations and filibusters and two martini lunches, it will never actually exist.
Click to expand...

What more do I need? All that was needed was time for you to reveal what you really are.


----------



## Faun

Death Angel said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke, this coward wasn't protecting no damn community. He was harassing a black teenager who was walking home minding his own business talking on his cellphone, but to punk ass rightwing, racist that is heroic
> 
> 
> 
> Peeking in windows as he trespassed on private property. Dont these crackers understand blacks can walk where they damn well please!
Click to expand...

LOL

I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.


----------



## protectionist

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yeah, cuz everyone wants to go out with a killer.
> 
> Seriously, that's just dumb and gz is a sick twitch.
> 
> Why shouldn't people know whose car they're getting  into?


Nothing wrong with being a killer - in self-defense.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.


Plenty of evidence Trayvon Martin was a burglar.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke, this coward wasn't protecting no damn community. He was harassing a black teenager who was walking home minding his own business talking on his cellphone, but to punk ass rightwing, racist that is heroic
> 
> 
> 
> Peeking in windows as he trespassed on private property. Dont these crackers understand blacks can walk where they damn well please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.
Click to expand...



'We now know that George Zimmerman did not mouth the racial slurs claimed by mainstream media sources, nor did he target Martin because he was "black"; rather he found Martin's behavior - looking in windows, walking between houses - suspect in a gated community that had experienced an inordinate number of residential burglaries; and that, when asked by police dispatch for the race  of the individual he was following, told them he thought Martin might be black. A long way from what the mainstream media spread across the airwaves'



Lynn Stuter -- The reality of the Trayvon Martin fiasco

NBC issues apology for edited Zimmerman 911 call


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Derangement worsens as I never challenged the testimony of the eye witnesses. Sitting on top of Zimmerman is neither proof of thuggery nor initiating the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree to disagree.
> 
> Only a thug uses more force than reasonably necessary.  TM was a thug.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You don't know that Trayvon beat him in the manner that you consistently claim him to have. It's not a proven fact.

Yet you run around pretending that it is.

Telling. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail to grasp the power of deductive reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.
> 
> Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.
> 
> George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.
> 
> Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SoP?? When other time did Zimmerman follow someone through the neighborhood?
Click to expand...


I never said Z followed Trayvon through the neighborhood....i have though stated a very logical fact....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  George at best was 'attempting' to follow Trayvon for a little while until the dispatcher told him they did not need him to do that at which time he ceased.

When the dispatcher asked George if he was following Trayvon ...George mispoke...he just meant he was walking in the direction trayvon had run off to.


----------



## MacTheKnife

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Derangement worsens as I never challenged the testimony of the eye witnesses. Sitting on top of Zimmerman is neither proof of thuggery nor initiating the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree to disagree.
> 
> Only a thug uses more force than reasonably necessary.  TM was a thug.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that Trayvon beat him in the manner that you consistently claim him to have. It's not a proven fact.
> 
> Yet you run around pretending that it is.
> 
> Telling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You are a simpleton.....not understanding how truth is arrived at.

Perhaps like milennials you do not believe anything unless you can see it on a video. heh heh

Wise up boyo.............

Inductive and Deductive Reasoning | English Composition I


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so youre just another troll,,,,
> 
> we already knew that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has already been noted you lack  the ability to engage in deductive reasoning ---I will ax you anyhow boyo....why on earth would Z initiate a confrontation with Trayvon?   He knew the police were on the way in fact just a few short minutes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have tried to physically detain Trayvon, for all anyone knows, after expressing frustration at how _"these assholes they always get away."_
Click to expand...



Still out dere in neva neval land eh....pathetic.

Again....you lack good reasoning skills....study up on deductive reasoning....might help you or it might not.....all I can do is lead a jackass to the water....I cannot force him to drink....git mah drift boyo?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well Z called 911 because he wasnt there to start a fight,,,so by that logic if TM didnt start it he would have called 911 because he felt threatened,,,
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.
> 
> Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.
> 
> George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.
> 
> Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SoP?? When other time did Zimmerman follow someone through the neighborhood?
Click to expand...








George Zimmerman made several neighborhood watch phone calls to police dispatchers in the months before Trayvon Martin's death.

'Donald O'Brien stressed that the homeowners association had nothing to do with the neighborhood watch program but that he did attend a meeting to start it.

He said he once text messaged Zimmerman with praises for a group of workers who followed a burglar. Their actions led to the arrest of a young black man, who was charged with burglaries in the neighborhood, O'Brien said.'

O'Brien added that police indicated it was acceptable to follow suspicious persons at a safe distance. He also said he signed an agreement with police to increase patrol of the area and to tow illegally parked cars.


Z never had a problem with suspects before and there would have been no problem with Trayvon and trayvon would be alive and with his family if had not made the decision to assault George.  simple as dat boyo....

Trial turns to Zimmerman's neighborhood-watch role


next


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a suspected criminal so that you can tell the police where to find him, while obviously risky, is not legally nor morally wrong.
> 
> 
> I won't even call it stupid.  YOu balanced the risk to himself, ie getting attacked, with the potential gain to his community, ie getting a criminal off the streets.
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone ever hear if those robberies continued or stopped after Martin died?
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...



Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> To support the claim that Zimmerman is responsible for Martin's death, it is on you, as it was in the court, to support the claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I prove that when I never made any such claim?
Click to expand...



Because unless you can show that Zimmerman initiated the fight, you desire to blame Zimmerman for the fight, fails.


----------



## Correll

Nia88 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you stalk people. Zimmerman was told to keep his fat ass in the car
Click to expand...



You seem to be stating that Martin felt provoked by being followed and thus almost certainly was the attacker. 


I agree.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke, this coward wasn't protecting no damn community. He was harassing a black teenager who was walking home minding his own business talking on his cellphone, but to punk ass rightwing, racist that is heroic
> 
> 
> 
> Peeking in windows as he trespassed on private property. Dont these crackers understand blacks can walk where they damn well please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'We now know that George Zimmerman did not mouth the racial slurs claimed by mainstream media sources, nor did he target Martin because he was "black"; rather he found Martin's behavior - looking in windows, walking between houses - suspect in a gated community that had experienced an inordinate number of residential burglaries; and that, when asked by police dispatch for the race  of the individual he was following, told them he thought Martin might be black. A long way from what the mainstream media spread across the airwaves'
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn Stuter -- The reality of the Trayvon Martin fiasco
> 
> NBC issues apology for edited Zimmerman 911 call
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, that's not Zimmerman speaking. Zimmerman never said he observed Martin looking in windows.


----------



## MarcATL

MacTheKnife said:


> You are a simpleton.....not understanding how truth is arrived at.
> 
> Perhaps like milennials you do not believe anything unless you can see it on a video. heh heh
> 
> Wise up boyo.............
> 
> Inductive and Deductive Reasoning | English Composition I


No matter what nonsense you spew, running around PRETENDING that a non-fact, is a fact, is dishonest.

And says more about your character, or lack thereof rather, than anything else.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.


Who witnessed it?


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to grasp the power of deductive reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.
> 
> Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.
> 
> George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.
> 
> Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SoP?? When other time did Zimmerman follow someone through the neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Z followed Trayvon through the neighborhood....i have though stated a very logical fact....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  George at best was 'attempting' to follow Trayvon for a little while until the dispatcher told him they did not need him to do that at which time he ceased.
> 
> When the dispatcher asked George if he was following Trayvon ...George mispoke...he just meant he was walking in the direction trayvon had run off to.
Click to expand...

You obviously can’t prove the shit you claim because you’re making it up from your racist imagination.

You said, _”he had gone through this type of scenario before.”_

We know he was following Martin because he said he was following Martin. That’s not a “misspeak,” that’s what he was doing. Staying behind someone in their direction, even as they change direction, is following them.

So show where Zimmerman had done that before.... oh, wait, you can’t. You were lying.

All you prove is you’re a nut who has to twist his own words because your own words are bullshit.


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Trying to get you to prove your claims means I'm a troll? Looks like you don't know what a troll is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my opinion is based on the fact Z was found not guilty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only proves Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury at the moment he pulled the trigger. It offers zero insight as to who initiated the physical confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has already been noted you lack  the ability to engage in deductive reasoning ---I will ax you anyhow boyo....why on earth would Z initiate a confrontation with Trayvon?   He knew the police were on the way in fact just a few short minutes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have tried to physically detain Trayvon, for all anyone knows, after expressing frustration at how _"these assholes they always get away."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still out dere in neva neval land eh....pathetic.
> 
> Again....you lack good reasoning skills....study up on deductive reasoning....might help you or it might not.....all I can do is lead a jackass to the water....I cannot force him to drink....git mah drift boyo?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Is that supposed to refute anything...?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to grasp the power of deductive reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.
> 
> Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.
> 
> George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.
> 
> Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SoP?? When other time did Zimmerman follow someone through the neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Z followed Trayvon through the neighborhood....i have though stated a very logical fact....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  George at best was 'attempting' to follow Trayvon for a little while until the dispatcher told him they did not need him to do that at which time he ceased.
> 
> When the dispatcher asked George if he was following Trayvon ...George mispoke...he just meant he was walking in the direction trayvon had run off to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously can’t prove the shit you claim because you’re making it up from your racist imagination.
> 
> You said, _”he had gone through this type of scenario before.”_
> 
> We know he was following Martin because he said he was following Martin. That’s not a “misspeak,” that’s what he was doing. Staying behind someone in their direction, even as they change direction, is following them.
> 
> So show where Zimmerman had done that before.... oh, wait, you can’t. You were lying.
> 
> All you prove is you’re a nut who has to twist his own words because your own words are bullshit.
Click to expand...

your the only racist I've seen here


----------



## Faun

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Trayvon was walking back to his residence with candy to watch an NBA game with a friend. He wasn't there to start a fight either.
> 
> Regardless, you already proved you were full of shit when you claimed Trayvon started the physical altercation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.
> 
> Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.
> 
> George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.
> 
> Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SoP?? When other time did Zimmerman follow someone through the neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman made several neighborhood watch phone calls to police dispatchers in the months before Trayvon Martin's death.
> 
> 'Donald O'Brien stressed that the homeowners association had nothing to do with the neighborhood watch program but that he did attend a meeting to start it.
> 
> He said he once text messaged Zimmerman with praises for a group of workers who followed a burglar. Their actions led to the arrest of a young black man, who was charged with burglaries in the neighborhood, O'Brien said.'
> 
> O'Brien added that police indicated it was acceptable to follow suspicious persons at a safe distance. He also said he signed an agreement with police to increase patrol of the area and to tow illegally parked cars.
> 
> 
> Z never had a problem with suspects before and there would have been no problem with Trayvon and trayvon would be alive and with his family if had not made the decision to assault George.  simple as dat boyo....
> 
> Trial turns to Zimmerman's neighborhood-watch role
> 
> 
> next
Click to expand...

Zimmerman was not a “group of workers.” You have no evidence Zimmerman had ever followed anyone before.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was trained by police to not follow like he did.
> 
> And because he did, a teenager who had every right to be there, ended up dead. Martin made his own mistakes which contributed to his own death, but Zimmerman was the adult in that situation and Zimmerman was the one with formal training who abandoned everything he was taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.
Click to expand...

We’ll never know since we’ll never know who initiated the physical altercation.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’re talking about who initiated the physical confrontation. Please try harder to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I prove that when I never made any such claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because unless you can show that Zimmerman initiated the fight, you desire to blame Zimmerman for the fight, fails.
Click to expand...

I never blamed him for the fight. You should try arguing with what I actually say and not what you think I mean.


----------



## Faun

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> Who witnessed it?
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to grasp the power of deductive reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha candy and drink were  to get high not watch TV
> 
> and the fact that Z called 911 proves he wasnt there to fight and TM not calling but confronting Z proves he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, how many folks jump out of their truck and chase someone in pitch black darkness if they aren't there for an altercation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous and quite childish observation....goes against George's entire history...he had gone through this type of scenario before boyo and his sop was always to observe and report to the police....which is what he did here...he only got out of his truck to try and help the dispatcher in her quest to find out where Trayvon might be and where to send the police.
> 
> Yet you and others who want to defend the indefensible (trayvon) called him a coward.....a coward would never  have  out of his truck in such a situation.
> 
> George had every right to get out of his truck....it was his neighborhood, he lived in the complex and he was trying to be of help to the police who he knew were on the way.
> 
> Who would call the police and then knowing they are on the way....start a fight?  Ridiculous assumption on your part once again....as pointed out.....a lack of proper deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SoP?? When other time did Zimmerman follow someone through the neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Z followed Trayvon through the neighborhood....i have though stated a very logical fact....you cannot follow someone you cannot see.  George at best was 'attempting' to follow Trayvon for a little while until the dispatcher told him they did not need him to do that at which time he ceased.
> 
> When the dispatcher asked George if he was following Trayvon ...George mispoke...he just meant he was walking in the direction trayvon had run off to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously can’t prove the shit you claim because you’re making it up from your racist imagination.
> 
> You said, _”he had gone through this type of scenario before.”_
> 
> We know he was following Martin because he said he was following Martin. That’s not a “misspeak,” that’s what he was doing. Staying behind someone in their direction, even as they change direction, is following them.
> 
> So show where Zimmerman had done that before.... oh, wait, you can’t. You were lying.
> 
> All you prove is you’re a nut who has to twist his own words because your own words are bullshit.
Click to expand...




_Zimmerman, who was captain of the neighborhood watch and licensed to carry a gun, made 46 calls to police since 2004, according to department records._

_I'n fact, the local homeowners’ association reports that George Zimmerman actually caught one thief and aided in the apprehension of other criminals. The Miami Herald wrote about this on March 17th. None of the thousands of articles and cable news segments that came after, thought this was important.'

Trayvon Martin – The Latest – Media Narrative Continues To Crumble Under The Weight Of Lies – Image of Trayvon the troubled teen worsens

_


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ll never know since we’ll never know who initiated the physical altercation.
Click to expand...


You do not know because you lack good analytical skills.  Most of us know by the use of deductive reasoning....taking into account all the evidence, the history of Trayvon, George's history with the neighborhood watch program, Trayvon's behavior that night, his doubling back to confront George, his refusal to go home or else stay there if he really went home as his g/f testified he told her on the phone he was at home etc. etc.  You either willfully ignore all that or you are trying to cover up for Trayvon.


----------



## MacTheKnife

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> Who witnessed it?
Click to expand...


It has been posted on here numerous times.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

MacTheKnife said:


> It has already been noted you lack the ability to engage in deductive reasoning ---I will ax you anyhow boyo....why on earth would Z initiate a confrontation with Trayvon? He knew the police were on the way in fact just a few short minutes away.



If he knew the police would come any minute and rescue him, why did he need to shoot Trayvon then?


----------



## MacTheKnife

QuickHitCurepon said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has already been noted you lack the ability to engage in deductive reasoning ---I will ax you anyhow boyo....why on earth would Z initiate a confrontation with Trayvon? He knew the police were on the way in fact just a few short minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he knew the police would come any minute and rescue him, why did he need to shoot Trayvon then?
Click to expand...


His life was in immediate danger....how long does it take to kill someone?.....also to understand Trayvon could have taken Z's weapon and shot him with it..as in Z testified trayvon had spotted it and was trying to get it...but Z managed to keep control of it and shoot his attacker.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke, this coward wasn't protecting no damn community. He was harassing a black teenager who was walking home minding his own business talking on his cellphone, but to punk ass rightwing, racist that is heroic
> 
> 
> 
> Peeking in windows as he trespassed on private property. Dont these crackers understand blacks can walk where they damn well please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'We now know that George Zimmerman did not mouth the racial slurs claimed by mainstream media sources, nor did he target Martin because he was "black"; rather he found Martin's behavior - looking in windows, walking between houses - suspect in a gated community that had experienced an inordinate number of residential burglaries; and that, when asked by police dispatch for the race  of the individual he was following, told them he thought Martin might be black. A long way from what the mainstream media spread across the airwaves'
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn Stuter -- The reality of the Trayvon Martin fiasco
> 
> NBC issues apology for edited Zimmerman 911 call
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, that's not Zimmerman speaking. Zimmerman never said he observed Martin looking in windows.
Click to expand...


Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.

What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:


----------



## Death Angel

QuickHitCurepon said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has already been noted you lack the ability to engage in deductive reasoning ---I will ax you anyhow boyo....why on earth would Z initiate a confrontation with Trayvon? He knew the police were on the way in fact just a few short minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he knew the police would come any minute and rescue him, why did he need to shoot Trayvon then?
Click to expand...

Let me keep slamming your head against cement while you wait for the police to come by in 20 minutes (or an hour?)


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> Who witnessed it?
Click to expand...



Trial of George Zimmerman - Wikipedia



"Jonathan (John) Good, a neighbor at the retreat, testified that he heard a faint noise outside and he could not tell the direction. As the noises grew louder, he looked outside through his blinds. He opened his door and looked out and saw "some sort of tussle" where the participants were on the ground. He called out "what's going on" and "stop it" as he started to step outside. Good said the participant wearing "dark or black" was on top, and the person wearing "red or white" was on the bottom, and the person on the bottom had lighter skin. He described the person on top had their legs straddling the person on the bottom, who was face up.

He could not hear any pounding or hitting, but did see "downward arm motion, multiple times" that "looked like punches" from the person on top. He heard a "help" from the person on the bottom, and Good said "cut it out", and that he was going to call 911. He went back inside to call 911, but he heard a gunshot before the call was completed. "


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Every failure of training, is not a crime nor even morally wrong.
> 
> 2. The reason that neighborhood watch are trained to not follow suspected criminals, is that bad actors can react badly, even violently to being followed. That being said, while avoiding a situation were a violent response is possible is the goal of that, the person committing the violence is still the one responsible for the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say his failure to comply with the police was criminal. It was negligent, however, and contributed to a death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thank you for admitting that his following Martin was not a criminal act.
> 
> 2. It was not negligent, it was reckless. It did not directly contribute to Martin's death. It did set up a potential situation that had further potential to turn dangerous. But further actions were needed before that happened, actions that were much more directly responsible for Martin's death that Zimmerman walking down the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman didn't merely "walk down the street." First he followed Trayvon in his truck from one end of the complex to the other; and then when he ran out of road, he continued his pursuit on foot. Had Trayvon been a woman, Zimmerman could have gotten a face full of pepper spray, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's actions, while provocative, were not a physical attack that justifies the violence from Martin, that was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ll never know since we’ll never know who initiated the physical altercation.
Click to expand...



So, stop acting like you do know, by blaming Zimmerman.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that was TM
> 
> 
> 
> Which you’ve been proven insane for asserting since you failed miserably to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that can't prove the Zimmerman initiated the physcial confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I prove that when I never made any such claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because unless you can show that Zimmerman initiated the fight, you desire to blame Zimmerman for the fight, fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed him for the fight. You should try arguing with what I actually say and not what you think I mean.
Click to expand...



Do you think it is right that Zimmerman was found not guilty?


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke, this coward wasn't protecting no damn community. He was harassing a black teenager who was walking home minding his own business talking on his cellphone, but to punk ass rightwing, racist that is heroic
> 
> 
> 
> Peeking in windows as he trespassed on private property. Dont these crackers understand blacks can walk where they damn well please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'We now know that George Zimmerman did not mouth the racial slurs claimed by mainstream media sources, nor did he target Martin because he was "black"; rather he found Martin's behavior - looking in windows, walking between houses - suspect in a gated community that had experienced an inordinate number of residential burglaries; and that, when asked by police dispatch for the race  of the individual he was following, told them he thought Martin might be black. A long way from what the mainstream media spread across the airwaves'
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn Stuter -- The reality of the Trayvon Martin fiasco
> 
> NBC issues apology for edited Zimmerman 911 call
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, that's not Zimmerman speaking. Zimmerman never said he observed Martin looking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
Click to expand...


Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Not even one of Zimmergrim's supporters would date him. As we can see, his die-hard fans are still around.

He could do well in horror movies though.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peeking in windows as he trespassed on private property. Dont these crackers understand blacks can walk where they damn well please!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'We now know that George Zimmerman did not mouth the racial slurs claimed by mainstream media sources, nor did he target Martin because he was "black"; rather he found Martin's behavior - looking in windows, walking between houses - suspect in a gated community that had experienced an inordinate number of residential burglaries; and that, when asked by police dispatch for the race  of the individual he was following, told them he thought Martin might be black. A long way from what the mainstream media spread across the airwaves'
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn Stuter -- The reality of the Trayvon Martin fiasco
> 
> NBC issues apology for edited Zimmerman 911 call
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, that's not Zimmerman speaking. Zimmerman never said he observed Martin looking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"

So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?

Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.


----------



## WEATHER53

Boy the Trump ammo really had  run out for the libbies to be dragging old George up again. After this peters out I imagine it will be the Duke lacrosse players or just white college males in general.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

You know who else is banned from Tinder...….Trayvon.


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love how zimbots make up all sorts of bullshit. There's no evidence he was peeking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'We now know that George Zimmerman did not mouth the racial slurs claimed by mainstream media sources, nor did he target Martin because he was "black"; rather he found Martin's behavior - looking in windows, walking between houses - suspect in a gated community that had experienced an inordinate number of residential burglaries; and that, when asked by police dispatch for the race  of the individual he was following, told them he thought Martin might be black. A long way from what the mainstream media spread across the airwaves'
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn Stuter -- The reality of the Trayvon Martin fiasco
> 
> NBC issues apology for edited Zimmerman 911 call
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, that's not Zimmerman speaking. Zimmerman never said he observed Martin looking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
Click to expand...


From you're own link chump:

Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?

Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -

Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'We now know that George Zimmerman did not mouth the racial slurs claimed by mainstream media sources, nor did he target Martin because he was "black"; rather he found Martin's behavior - looking in windows, walking between houses - suspect in a gated community that had experienced an inordinate number of residential burglaries; and that, when asked by police dispatch for the race  of the individual he was following, told them he thought Martin might be black. A long way from what the mainstream media spread across the airwaves'
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn Stuter -- The reality of the Trayvon Martin fiasco
> 
> NBC issues apology for edited Zimmerman 911 call
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, that's not Zimmerman speaking. Zimmerman never said he observed Martin looking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
Click to expand...


SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:

Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.

What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, that's not Zimmerman speaking. Zimmerman never said he observed Martin looking in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
Click to expand...


What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
Click to expand...


Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?

Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?


----------



## MacTheKnife

*Was Trayvon Martin high on a concoction called “Lean” the night he was killed?*


Was Trayvon Martin High On “Purple Drank”?


----------



## MacTheKnife

* Years after Trayvon Martin shooting, the falsehoods, propaganda and misinformation are worse than ever as we have witnessed on this board.*


years after Trayvon Martin shooting, the falsehoods, propaganda and misinformation are worse than ever


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?
> 
> Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?
Click to expand...


You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.

HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it all chump....not just the headline.  Z plainly states he saw trayvonista looking in the window.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
Click to expand...


Would you be


Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?
> 
> Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence of a debate on this thread....mostly about opinions(so many are so enamoured of their own opinion) and how the media tricked folks, lied to folks...well at least NBC apologized...obama or eric holder never did.

' media propaganda at the time was a textbook case of pushing a narrative of racism out of thin air — NBC actually doctored audio of the 911 call to make it appear — falsely — that Zimmerman viewed Martin as suspicious because he was black'

Obama, Holder, Sharpton Misrepresent Facts in Trayvon Martin Case; Seek Federal Charges - National Legal & Policy Center


----------



## MacTheKnife

On a side note....someone just sent me this.....Antifa guy gets knocked out......


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody didn't read their own link. No where does it say Zimmerman saw Martin looking in the window. smh  Can't believe this thread is still going strong and the Trayvon haters are still getting the facts wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you be
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?
> 
> Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of a debate on this thread....mostly about opinions(so many are so enamoured of their own opinion) and how the media tricked folks, lied to folks...well at least NBC apologized...obama or eric holder never did.
> 
> ' media propaganda at the time was a textbook case of pushing a narrative of racism out of thin air — NBC actually doctored audio of the 911 call to make it appear — falsely — that Zimmerman viewed Martin as suspicious because he was black'
> 
> Obama, Holder, Sharpton Misrepresent Facts in Trayvon Martin Case; Seek Federal Charges - National Legal & Policy Center
Click to expand...


Well, some of us are debating without the mud slinging. You do realize in a debate the other guy doesn't agree with you, right?

No doubt the media pushed a false narrative. This was never about race. The picture they floated around of a young Trayvon Martin was priceless. Then they started calling Zimmerman a "white-hispanic" when they realized they had his race wrong. Point is, all this media BS pushed the Prosecution to go for 2nd degree murder. They had to know they were never going to prove 2nd degree. But they did it anyway to satisfy the mob. Likewise, Zimmerman walks. If they started with manslaughter from the beginning they may have gotten a conviction.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you be
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?
> 
> Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of a debate on this thread....mostly about opinions(so many are so enamoured of their own opinion) and how the media tricked folks, lied to folks...well at least NBC apologized...obama or eric holder never did.
> 
> ' media propaganda at the time was a textbook case of pushing a narrative of racism out of thin air — NBC actually doctored audio of the 911 call to make it appear — falsely — that Zimmerman viewed Martin as suspicious because he was black'
> 
> Obama, Holder, Sharpton Misrepresent Facts in Trayvon Martin Case; Seek Federal Charges - National Legal & Policy Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some of us are debating without the mud slinging. You do realize in a debate the other guy doesn't agree with you, right?
> 
> No doubt the media pushed a false narrative. This was never about race. The picture they floated around of a young Trayvon Martin was priceless. Then they started calling Zimmerman a "white-hispanic" when they realized they had his race wrong. Point is, all this media BS pushed the Prosecution to go for 2nd degree murder. They had to know they were never going to prove 2nd degree. But they did it anyway to satisfy the mob. Likewise, Zimmerman walks. If they started with manslaughter from the beginning they may have gotten a conviction.
Click to expand...


No.....that jury recognized the importance of law.  They upheld the law despite the unpopularity of their decision and they knew it would be unpopular but they understood as you obviously do not along with millions more....it was a simple case of self-defense and the evidence proved Z was a innocent man.  No matter what Z was charged with he would have remained a innocent man....the jury would not have convicted him of anything because he was a innocent man....the jury understood that.

The local authorities did a thorough and competent investigation and cleared Z...then Al Sharpton got pissed(the ole jew hater from way back)because based on Z's last name Sharpton thought he was a Jew and he was incensed because he thought a Jew boy had killed one of his homies....then he used his media contacts to get the ball rolling and the media propaganda fooled litterally millions and millions of Americans...the deceptive picture of trayvon when he was l2 played a huge role in that...it even fooled obama...hence his statement of 'if i had a son he would look like trayon' and then.....and then....eric holder jumped on board applied pressure on the florida gov. to indict George....in order to promote their agenda of Black Victimhood.

It was all about race and it blew up in their faces.....but still yet...the liberals continue to lie about it....most of them not even knowing the facts of the case...which this thread has demonstrated very well.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: "when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here"
> 
> So you tell me chump.....how does one look into a house without looking in the windows?
> 
> Not even to mention when someone is  doing that on a dark and rainy night.?..most
> likely a peeping tom or someone casing a house for a burglary as they know few folks will be around to observe them....unluckily for Trayvon he got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?
> 
> Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.
Click to expand...


The mere fact that trayvon was out on a dark and rainy night looking in windows made a prima facie case for being considered suspicious....he was not suspicious because he was black which was what the media charged...he was suspicious because of his behavior.

Thus George was right to report it and to try and help the police locate the suspicious guy in order to question him.

Why did Trayvon take off running to begin with?   Not a sign of innocence...just more evidence that he was up to no good....despite all that...if had just waited till the police got there...all that would have happend to him  would have been to get questioned and then released...it is not a crime to look suspicious

Or if he did not want to go through that he should have just stayed home after he ran there so quickly.  It took him all of 20 secs.


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you're own link chump:
> 
> Serino: What did you see Trayvon doing, that caught you as being suspicious?
> 
> Zimmerman: *He was looking at the house*, intently. And then -
> 
> Those are Zimmerman's own words. "Looking at the house". This is a court of law. Any competent lawyer would tear your "looking into the windows" apart because that's not what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you be
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?
> 
> Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of a debate on this thread....mostly about opinions(so many are so enamoured of their own opinion) and how the media tricked folks, lied to folks...well at least NBC apologized...obama or eric holder never did.
> 
> ' media propaganda at the time was a textbook case of pushing a narrative of racism out of thin air — NBC actually doctored audio of the 911 call to make it appear — falsely — that Zimmerman viewed Martin as suspicious because he was black'
> 
> Obama, Holder, Sharpton Misrepresent Facts in Trayvon Martin Case; Seek Federal Charges - National Legal & Policy Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some of us are debating without the mud slinging. You do realize in a debate the other guy doesn't agree with you, right?
> 
> No doubt the media pushed a false narrative. This was never about race. The picture they floated around of a young Trayvon Martin was priceless. Then they started calling Zimmerman a "white-hispanic" when they realized they had his race wrong. Point is, all this media BS pushed the Prosecution to go for 2nd degree murder. They had to know they were never going to prove 2nd degree. But they did it anyway to satisfy the mob. Likewise, Zimmerman walks. If they started with manslaughter from the beginning they may have gotten a conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....that jury recognized the importance of law.  They upheld the law despite the unpopularity of their decision and they knew it would be unpopular but they understood as you obviously do not along with millions more....it was a simple case of self-defense and the evidence proved Z was a innocent man.  No matter what Z was charged with he would have remained a innocent man....the jury would not have convicted him of anything because he was a innocent man....the jury understood that.
> 
> The local authorities did a thorough and competent investigation and cleared Z...then Al Sharpton got pissed(the ole jew hater from way back)because based on Z's last name Sharpton thought he was a Jew and he was incensed because he thought a Jew boy had killed one of his homies....then he used his media contacts to get the ball rolling and the media propaganda fooled litterally millions and millions of Americans...the deceptive picture of trayvon when he was l2 played a huge role in that...it even fooled obama...hence his statement of 'if i had a son he would look like trayon' and then.....and then....eric holder jumped on board applied pressure on the florida gov. to indict George....in order to promote their agenda of Black Victimhood.
> 
> *It was all about race and it blew up in their faces*.....but still yet...the liberals continue to lie about it....most of them not even knowing the facts of the case...which this thread has demonstrated very well.
Click to expand...


"*It was all about race and it blew up in their faces"*

That's what I said.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPD 2/29-1, 7:41-54 Quote:
> 
> Zimmerman: So when I saw him, in the same area, in front of the guy's house that I know [unintelligible] had been unsecured, and he was looking into the house, I just thought something doesn't fit right here.
> 
> What made Zimmerman suspicious of Trayvon Martin Trayvon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you be
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Was Trayvon Martin Peering into windows?
> 
> Why was Trayvon Martin peering into windows the night George Zimmerman confronted him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of a debate on this thread....mostly about opinions(so many are so enamoured of their own opinion) and how the media tricked folks, lied to folks...well at least NBC apologized...obama or eric holder never did.
> 
> ' media propaganda at the time was a textbook case of pushing a narrative of racism out of thin air — NBC actually doctored audio of the 911 call to make it appear — falsely — that Zimmerman viewed Martin as suspicious because he was black'
> 
> Obama, Holder, Sharpton Misrepresent Facts in Trayvon Martin Case; Seek Federal Charges - National Legal & Policy Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some of us are debating without the mud slinging. You do realize in a debate the other guy doesn't agree with you, right?
> 
> No doubt the media pushed a false narrative. This was never about race. The picture they floated around of a young Trayvon Martin was priceless. Then they started calling Zimmerman a "white-hispanic" when they realized they had his race wrong. Point is, all this media BS pushed the Prosecution to go for 2nd degree murder. They had to know they were never going to prove 2nd degree. But they did it anyway to satisfy the mob. Likewise, Zimmerman walks. If they started with manslaughter from the beginning they may have gotten a conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....that jury recognized the importance of law.  They upheld the law despite the unpopularity of their decision and they knew it would be unpopular but they understood as you obviously do not along with millions more....it was a simple case of self-defense and the evidence proved Z was a innocent man.  No matter what Z was charged with he would have remained a innocent man....the jury would not have convicted him of anything because he was a innocent man....the jury understood that.
> 
> The local authorities did a thorough and competent investigation and cleared Z...then Al Sharpton got pissed(the ole jew hater from way back)because based on Z's last name Sharpton thought he was a Jew and he was incensed because he thought a Jew boy had killed one of his homies....then he used his media contacts to get the ball rolling and the media propaganda fooled litterally millions and millions of Americans...the deceptive picture of trayvon when he was l2 played a huge role in that...it even fooled obama...hence his statement of 'if i had a son he would look like trayon' and then.....and then....eric holder jumped on board applied pressure on the florida gov. to indict George....in order to promote their agenda of Black Victimhood.
> 
> *It was all about race and it blew up in their faces*.....but still yet...the liberals continue to lie about it....most of them not even knowing the facts of the case...which this thread has demonstrated very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*It was all about race and it blew up in their faces"*
> 
> That's what I said.
Click to expand...



Excuse me I thought you said it was not about race?

and I quote you.........."This was never about race."


----------



## Fang

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that prove? NOTHING. People jog around my neighborhood all the time at night and look at houses. If you're looking at the house at night you may or may not be looking into it which is not the same thing as your implication of "looking into the windows". Your statement implies he walked up to the side of the house and was peering into the window. Huge difference and not the same thing. Like I said, a competent lawyer would tear that up in 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got me!!! Yea, like that website would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> HAHAHA  C'mon man. At least try and put up a good debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of a debate on this thread....mostly about opinions(so many are so enamoured of their own opinion) and how the media tricked folks, lied to folks...well at least NBC apologized...obama or eric holder never did.
> 
> ' media propaganda at the time was a textbook case of pushing a narrative of racism out of thin air — NBC actually doctored audio of the 911 call to make it appear — falsely — that Zimmerman viewed Martin as suspicious because he was black'
> 
> Obama, Holder, Sharpton Misrepresent Facts in Trayvon Martin Case; Seek Federal Charges - National Legal & Policy Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some of us are debating without the mud slinging. You do realize in a debate the other guy doesn't agree with you, right?
> 
> No doubt the media pushed a false narrative. This was never about race. The picture they floated around of a young Trayvon Martin was priceless. Then they started calling Zimmerman a "white-hispanic" when they realized they had his race wrong. Point is, all this media BS pushed the Prosecution to go for 2nd degree murder. They had to know they were never going to prove 2nd degree. But they did it anyway to satisfy the mob. Likewise, Zimmerman walks. If they started with manslaughter from the beginning they may have gotten a conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That meant for Zimmerman is was never about race. The media and usual race baiters turned it into a race issue.
> No.....that jury recognized the importance of law.  They upheld the law despite the unpopularity of their decision and they knew it would be unpopular but they understood as you obviously do not along with millions more....it was a simple case of self-defense and the evidence proved Z was a innocent man.  No matter what Z was charged with he would have remained a innocent man....the jury would not have convicted him of anything because he was a innocent man....the jury understood that.
> 
> The local authorities did a thorough and competent investigation and cleared Z...then Al Sharpton got pissed(the ole jew hater from way back)because based on Z's last name Sharpton thought he was a Jew and he was incensed because he thought a Jew boy had killed one of his homies....then he used his media contacts to get the ball rolling and the media propaganda fooled litterally millions and millions of Americans...the deceptive picture of trayvon when he was l2 played a huge role in that...it even fooled obama...hence his statement of 'if i had a son he would look like trayon' and then.....and then....eric holder jumped on board applied pressure on the florida gov. to indict George....in order to promote their agenda of Black Victimhood.
> 
> *It was all about race and it blew up in their faces*.....but still yet...the liberals continue to lie about it....most of them not even knowing the facts of the case...which this thread has demonstrated very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*It was all about race and it blew up in their faces"*
> 
> That's what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me I thought you said it was not about race?
> 
> and I quote you.........."This was never about race."
Click to expand...


That meant for Zimmerman is was never about race. The media and usual race baiters made it about race,


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman clearly was the aggressor and IDIOT
> ........he is the perfect example of an idiot who should never have been armed because his idiocy CAUSED a death
> ..some humans are just stupid/idiots [ undeniable ] --and should not carry weapons
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given
Click to expand...



Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the world is a better place without travon in it,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?
Click to expand...


You know of a better system than trial by jury?

 I don't think so.

You are pissed because you with the help of the media  became convinced it was somehow criminal for someone to use lethal force to defend their life.

BTW  being l8 or almost 18 is irrelevant.  Being unarmed is not relevant.  In fact I would go so far to say that anything you have to say or have ever said about this case is irrelevant.  hehheh

What is relevant......The accused  was justified to use lethal force to defend his life.

Florida has pretty much the same laws on self-defense as most states...yet time and again in this case we see some un-educated yokel try and blame the laws of the state of Florida like somehow Florida is just sooooo different from any other state...ridiculous.

Also....despite how the media misled you on this....the stand your ground law was not used by the defense in this case as it was not needed.

 The Zimmerman case was a very simple case of self defense.  The Florida law on self defense is very similar if not identical to the majority of the states laws on self defense.

But speaking of the stand your ground law.....how many states would you guess have a stand your ground law?

States That Have Stand Your Ground Laws - FindLaw


----------



## harmonica

MacTheKnife said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I am all for being security aware in your neighborhood/etc
> ...but TM was doing NOTHING wrong..nothing wrong at all
> .....of all the shootings of blacks, THIS is the one that should've been protested big time
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know of a better system than trial by jury?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> You are pissed because you with the help of the media  became convinced it was somehow criminal for someone to use lethal force to defend their life.
> 
> BTW  being l8 or almost 18 is irrelevant.  Being unarmed is not relevant.  In fact I would go so far to say that anything you have to say or have ever said about this case is irrelevant.  hehheh
> 
> What is relevant......The accused  was justified to use lethal force to defend his life.
> 
> Florida has pretty much the same laws on self-defense as most states...yet time and again in this case we see some un-educated yokel try and blame the laws of the state of Florida like somehow Florida is just sooooo different from any other state...ridiculous.
> 
> Also....despite how the media misled you on this....the stand your ground law was not used by the defense in this case as it was not needed.
> 
> The Zimmerman case was a very simple case of self defense.  The Florida law on self defense is very similar if not identical to the majority of the states laws on self defense.
> 
> But speaking of the stand your ground law.....how many states would you guess have a stand your ground law?
> 
> States That Have Stand Your Ground Laws - FindLaw
Click to expand...

TM was standing his ground against the undeniable aggressor Zim


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is until he attacked a man with a gun,,,
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know of a better system than trial by jury?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> You are pissed because you with the help of the media  became convinced it was somehow criminal for someone to use lethal force to defend their life.
> 
> BTW  being l8 or almost 18 is irrelevant.  Being unarmed is not relevant.  In fact I would go so far to say that anything you have to say or have ever said about this case is irrelevant.  hehheh
> 
> What is relevant......The accused  was justified to use lethal force to defend his life.
> 
> Florida has pretty much the same laws on self-defense as most states...yet time and again in this case we see some un-educated yokel try and blame the laws of the state of Florida like somehow Florida is just sooooo different from any other state...ridiculous.
> 
> Also....despite how the media misled you on this....the stand your ground law was not used by the defense in this case as it was not needed.
> 
> The Zimmerman case was a very simple case of self defense.  The Florida law on self defense is very similar if not identical to the majority of the states laws on self defense.
> 
> But speaking of the stand your ground law.....how many states would you guess have a stand your ground law?
> 
> States That Have Stand Your Ground Laws - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the undeniable aggressor Zim
Click to expand...


I bet you still believe in Santa Claus also.  hehheh

If you want to get all this going again you need to do a tad better boyo.

I will try and help you out but I am not going to do much if you insist on bringing up stuff that has already been settled.

I know as a Negro you find it very difficult to believe that one of your homey's got taken out by a fat wimp.  hehheh

I would suggest you stay far,far way from floriday....you  could get supprised just like Trayvon....if you git mah drift boyo?

BTW  he was not l2 yrs old when he got zapped by the sword of justice.

I know that shocks you after seeing all those pictures of trayvonista back years before when he was l2....however do not feel too bad...those photos even tricked obammie  aka 'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'  toooooo funni.  hehheh


----------



## harmonica

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the *aggressor*
> Z kept going after him in the vehicle and then on FOOT
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know of a better system than trial by jury?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> You are pissed because you with the help of the media  became convinced it was somehow criminal for someone to use lethal force to defend their life.
> 
> BTW  being l8 or almost 18 is irrelevant.  Being unarmed is not relevant.  In fact I would go so far to say that anything you have to say or have ever said about this case is irrelevant.  hehheh
> 
> What is relevant......The accused  was justified to use lethal force to defend his life.
> 
> Florida has pretty much the same laws on self-defense as most states...yet time and again in this case we see some un-educated yokel try and blame the laws of the state of Florida like somehow Florida is just sooooo different from any other state...ridiculous.
> 
> Also....despite how the media misled you on this....the stand your ground law was not used by the defense in this case as it was not needed.
> 
> The Zimmerman case was a very simple case of self defense.  The Florida law on self defense is very similar if not identical to the majority of the states laws on self defense.
> 
> But speaking of the stand your ground law.....how many states would you guess have a stand your ground law?
> 
> States That Have Stand Your Ground Laws - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the undeniable aggressor Zim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you still believe in Santa Claus also.  hehheh
> 
> If you want to get all this going again you need to do a tad better boyo.
> 
> I will try and help you out but I am not going to do much if you insist on bringing up stuff that has already been settled.
> 
> I know as a Negro you find it very difficult to believe that one of your homey's got taken out by a fat wimp.  hehheh
> 
> I would suggest you stay far,far way from floriday....you  could get supprised just like Trayvon....if you git mah drift boyo?
> 
> BTW  he was not l2 yrs old when he got zapped by the sword of justice.
> 
> I know that shocks you after seeing all those pictures of trayvonista back years before when he was l2....however do not feel too bad...those photos even tricked obammie  aka 'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'  toooooo funni.  hehheh
Click to expand...

Zim says


> These assholes, they always get away,"


1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
The Quote that May End the Trayvon Trial


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know of a better system than trial by jury?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> You are pissed because you with the help of the media  became convinced it was somehow criminal for someone to use lethal force to defend their life.
> 
> BTW  being l8 or almost 18 is irrelevant.  Being unarmed is not relevant.  In fact I would go so far to say that anything you have to say or have ever said about this case is irrelevant.  hehheh
> 
> What is relevant......The accused  was justified to use lethal force to defend his life.
> 
> Florida has pretty much the same laws on self-defense as most states...yet time and again in this case we see some un-educated yokel try and blame the laws of the state of Florida like somehow Florida is just sooooo different from any other state...ridiculous.
> 
> Also....despite how the media misled you on this....the stand your ground law was not used by the defense in this case as it was not needed.
> 
> The Zimmerman case was a very simple case of self defense.  The Florida law on self defense is very similar if not identical to the majority of the states laws on self defense.
> 
> But speaking of the stand your ground law.....how many states would you guess have a stand your ground law?
> 
> States That Have Stand Your Ground Laws - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the undeniable aggressor Zim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you still believe in Santa Claus also.  hehheh
> 
> If you want to get all this going again you need to do a tad better boyo.
> 
> I will try and help you out but I am not going to do much if you insist on bringing up stuff that has already been settled.
> 
> I know as a Negro you find it very difficult to believe that one of your homey's got taken out by a fat wimp.  hehheh
> 
> I would suggest you stay far,far way from floriday....you  could get supprised just like Trayvon....if you git mah drift boyo?
> 
> BTW  he was not l2 yrs old when he got zapped by the sword of justice.
> 
> I know that shocks you after seeing all those pictures of trayvonista back years before when he was l2....however do not feel too bad...those photos even tricked obammie  aka 'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'  toooooo funni.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> The Quote that May End the Trayvon Trial
Click to expand...


*proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc*

That's awful! Still doesn't mean that Trayvon gets to beat on him.

*and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him-*

But then he got away from him after all.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know of a better system than trial by jury?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> You are pissed because you with the help of the media  became convinced it was somehow criminal for someone to use lethal force to defend their life.
> 
> BTW  being l8 or almost 18 is irrelevant.  Being unarmed is not relevant.  In fact I would go so far to say that anything you have to say or have ever said about this case is irrelevant.  hehheh
> 
> What is relevant......The accused  was justified to use lethal force to defend his life.
> 
> Florida has pretty much the same laws on self-defense as most states...yet time and again in this case we see some un-educated yokel try and blame the laws of the state of Florida like somehow Florida is just sooooo different from any other state...ridiculous.
> 
> Also....despite how the media misled you on this....the stand your ground law was not used by the defense in this case as it was not needed.
> 
> The Zimmerman case was a very simple case of self defense.  The Florida law on self defense is very similar if not identical to the majority of the states laws on self defense.
> 
> But speaking of the stand your ground law.....how many states would you guess have a stand your ground law?
> 
> States That Have Stand Your Ground Laws - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the undeniable aggressor Zim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you still believe in Santa Claus also.  hehheh
> 
> If you want to get all this going again you need to do a tad better boyo.
> 
> I will try and help you out but I am not going to do much if you insist on bringing up stuff that has already been settled.
> 
> I know as a Negro you find it very difficult to believe that one of your homey's got taken out by a fat wimp.  hehheh
> 
> I would suggest you stay far,far way from floriday....you  could get supprised just like Trayvon....if you git mah drift boyo?
> 
> BTW  he was not l2 yrs old when he got zapped by the sword of justice.
> 
> I know that shocks you after seeing all those pictures of trayvonista back years before when he was l2....however do not feel too bad...those photos even tricked obammie  aka 'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'  toooooo funni.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> The Quote that May End the Trayvon Trial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc*
> 
> That's awful! Still doesn't mean that Trayvon gets to beat on him.
> 
> *and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him-*
> 
> But then he got away from him after all.
Click to expand...


All these threads about the Z case demonstrate mainly that once people get some idea in their head(planted there by the media in the Z affair and so many others)...no matter how crazy, no matter how illogical, no matter that the evidence proves them wrong....they will cling to their prejudices come hell or high water.

One does not have to be on any of these boards very long to see that most posters have very a very poor analytical ability, not even  to mention just plain ole common sense or logic.

They cling to their party line and demonstrate over and over a lack of deductive reasoning...not always because they have low i.q.'s  ....in many cases they just never learned or were never taught how to think properly.

All the Anti-Trump hysteria is a prime example of this.


----------



## MacTheKnife

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what they decided in court,,,where ALL the evidence was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same legal system that walked Casey Anthony to. So I guess she is innocent to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know of a better system than trial by jury?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> You are pissed because you with the help of the media  became convinced it was somehow criminal for someone to use lethal force to defend their life.
> 
> BTW  being l8 or almost 18 is irrelevant.  Being unarmed is not relevant.  In fact I would go so far to say that anything you have to say or have ever said about this case is irrelevant.  hehheh
> 
> What is relevant......The accused  was justified to use lethal force to defend his life.
> 
> Florida has pretty much the same laws on self-defense as most states...yet time and again in this case we see some un-educated yokel try and blame the laws of the state of Florida like somehow Florida is just sooooo different from any other state...ridiculous.
> 
> Also....despite how the media misled you on this....the stand your ground law was not used by the defense in this case as it was not needed.
> 
> The Zimmerman case was a very simple case of self defense.  The Florida law on self defense is very similar if not identical to the majority of the states laws on self defense.
> 
> But speaking of the stand your ground law.....how many states would you guess have a stand your ground law?
> 
> States That Have Stand Your Ground Laws - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM was standing his ground against the undeniable aggressor Zim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you still believe in Santa Claus also.  hehheh
> 
> If you want to get all this going again you need to do a tad better boyo.
> 
> I will try and help you out but I am not going to do much if you insist on bringing up stuff that has already been settled.
> 
> I know as a Negro you find it very difficult to believe that one of your homey's got taken out by a fat wimp.  hehheh
> 
> I would suggest you stay far,far way from floriday....you  could get supprised just like Trayvon....if you git mah drift boyo?
> 
> BTW  he was not l2 yrs old when he got zapped by the sword of justice.
> 
> I know that shocks you after seeing all those pictures of trayvonista back years before when he was l2....however do not feel too bad...those photos even tricked obammie  aka 'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'  toooooo funni.  hehheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> The Quote that May End the Trayvon Trial
Click to expand...


There is nothing malicious about that statement....perhaps you just do not understand the meaning of 'malicious'---

'_Malicious_ is the adjective based on the noun _malice_, which means the desire to harm others. Both words come from the Latin word _malus_, for bad. If someone is malicious he doesn't just make bad things happen; he loves to make bad things happen.'

Again there was nothing malicious about Z's statements or behavior...he was merely trying to help protect his neighborhood which had a lot of problems with burglaries and home invasions.

All George did was to report a suspicious person to the police and then try and help the dispatcher determine where Trayvon had run off to or if he was still in the area....George was just trying to be helpful and as he knew the police were on the way. 

 His actions after losing sight of Trayvon have been construed in various manners...aka he was following Trayvon(how do you follow someone you cannot see?) or he was attempting to follow which is logical.

Bottom line George had every right as a citizen to do what he did and especially as a  watchman...he was very correct to try and figure out where the suspect had run off to and most especially to try and see if he was still in the area.

George did not know who the suspect was, did not know what he was capable of and of course had no idea what he might have done....all George knew was that he appeared suspicious..

Next no one knows what Trayvonista might have been up to...all that is known is that he appeared suspicious and that was all that was reported to the police......he was behaving in a suspicious manner....one always hears someone say....but he had a right to be there....he had a right to be there...but the important question is what was he up to?

That is why the police were called....so they could question him and try and determine as far as possible if he was up to no good, if he posed a threat to the residents or not aka...casing homes for burglaries or perhaps some kind of peeping tom looking in windows on a dark and rainy night....etc.

Innocent people usually do not take off running...but some will say and have said oh he was scared of Z, he thought Z was a homersexual , a creepy ass cracker blah blah....well from where he started running it has been calculated it would have taken him approx. 20 seconds to run home...a mere 80 yards away.   

His g/f says he told her he was home....no one knows for sure since she was a proven liar...but he very well could have been...he had ran away from George and quickly was out of sight on that dark and rainy night....so he may very will have run home.

But why did he not stay home?   If he was scared of George or the police or anything else...common sense says he would have stayed home.

So if he ran home he did not stay at home.  If he did not run home where did he run to?  

Bottom line he easily eluded George ....and to give him the benefit of the doubt...say he ran off and hid somewhere for awhile....yet he did not hide very long....because this whole thing went down very quickly.  From the time Z first saw him to the time he killed him only 10 mins. had transpired.

The next we know is that there was a confrontation....and a fight.  Now logically speaking who was the one most likely to  initiate a confrontation?

If George had wanted a confrontation he could have easily had one earlier when Trayvon first spotted him and circled his truck to scope him out....all duly reported to the dispatcher by Z.

George did not even roll down his window or attempt to question Trayvon...he was waiting for the police to arrive and observing and reporting what Trayvon was doing to the dispatcher.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Conservatives may contrive whatever ridiculous lies they want – the fact remains that Zimmerman is an abusive, dangerous, mentally ill individual who engaged in the unwarranted killing of another person; it was wise and appropriate for Tinder to ban such an individual.


----------



## MacTheKnife

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives may contrive whatever ridiculous lies they want – the fact remains that Zimmerman is an abusive, dangerous, mentally ill individual who engaged in the unwarranted killing of another person; it was wise and appropriate for Tinder to ban such an individual.



Ridiculous crap....typical negroid stupdity......any sane individual would not embarrass themselves or destroy their credibility by posting such nonsense.

Not even to mention your slander of George....and the only reason Tinder banned him was because he used a fictitious i.d.  Not wanting the publicity that goes with his name.

Dare I even mention that Jimmy Carter one of the most liberal people around said the jury got it right.

*slander*
n. oral defamation, in which someone tells one or more persons an untruth aboutanother which untruth will harm the reputation of the person defamed. Slander is a civilwrong (tort) and can be the basis for a lawsuit. Damages (payoff for worth) for slandermay be limited to actual (special) damages unless there is malicious intent, since suchdamages are usually difficult to specify and harder to prove. Some statements such asan untrue accusation of having committed a crime, having a loathsome disease, orbeing unable to perform one's occupation are treated as slander per se since the harmand malice are obvious, and therefore usually result in general and even punitivedamage recovery by the person harmed. Words spoken over the air on television orradio are treated as libel (written defamation) and not slander on the theory thatbroadcasting reaches a large audience as much if not more than printed publications.(See: defamation, fair comment)


Jimmy Carter: George Zimmerman Jury 'Made The Right Decision' (VIDEO) | HuffPost

The  American  Cowboy  Chronicles: I Support George Zimmerman


----------



## MacTheKnife

Speaking of lies......check this out.

10 Facts the Media Aren't Telling You About the Zimmerman Case | Breitbart

Liberal lies in story about Trayvon Martin? | Romanticpoet's Weblog


Five years after Trayvon Martin's death, myths and lies about case live on


Zimmerman Prosecutors Go for the Big Lie

Race-Mongering v. Reality: 10 Facts About the Trayvon Martin Case

Law of Self Defense: The Lies of the Zimmerman Probable Cause Affidavit


List of Mainstream Media Lies, Bias & Spin in the Trayvon/Zimmerman Case


I could go on and on...but the above should suffice.  hehheh


----------



## Crixus

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives may contrive whatever ridiculous lies they want – the fact remains that Zimmerman is an abusive, dangerous, mentally ill individual who engaged in the unwarranted killing of another person; it was wise and appropriate for Tinder to ban such an individual.




On that I agree. No other state, not even Texas would have walked him.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Crixus said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives may contrive whatever ridiculous lies they want – the fact remains that Zimmerman is an abusive, dangerous, mentally ill individual who engaged in the unwarranted killing of another person; it was wise and appropriate for Tinder to ban such an individual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that I agree. No other state, not even Texas would have walked him.
Click to expand...


Propaganda....a good example of bias and ignorance.

Usually it is the Negroes that engage in this sort of ridiculous stupdity.

Refuse to listen to the facts of the case and base their ill formed and ignorant opinions on fake news from cnn and nbc  etc

The 24 States That Have Sweeping Self-Defense Laws Just Like Florida’s — ProPublica

Texas is included in the list.........................https://capitol.texas.gov/BillLookup/BillSummary.aspx?LegSess=80R&Bill=SB378


----------



## Silver Blooded

harmonica said:


> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> 
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Zimmerman said that and followed Martin on foot, but when 911 told him to stop following, he hung up his phone and did. Then he was going back to his car and Martin jumped on him and slammed his head on the concrete. Neighbors called 911 and reported Zimmerman screaming for help, but they stayed inside. You think Zimmerman gave himself all those bruises and cuts?

Martin was in Zimmerman's neighborhood because he was SUSPENDED from his current high school and was taking a break with his father. Martin was a trouble child that was in the need of help, but ended up fucking with someone that had a gun and got shot before he could get that help.


----------



## Faun

Silver Blooded said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> 
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Zimmerman said that and followed Martin on foot, but when 911 told him to stop following, he hung up his phone and did. Then he was going back to his car and Martin jumped on him and slammed his head on the concrete. Neighbors called 911 and reported Zimmerman screaming for help, but they stayed inside. You think Zimmerman gave himself all those bruises and cuts?
> 
> Martin was in Zimmerman's neighborhood because he was SUSPENDED from his current high school and was taking a break with his father. Martin was a trouble child that was in the need of help, but ended up fucking with someone that had a gun and got shot before he could get that help.
Click to expand...

Zimmerman said no such thing. Who knows what delusions guide you? What Zimmerman actually said was that after the 911 dispatcher told him he doesn't need to follow Trayvon, he continued [east] to find an address to give police. Then he headed west back towards his truck when he claimed Martin approached him at around the 'T' in the walkway.


----------



## Silver Blooded

Faun said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> 
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Zimmerman said that and followed Martin on foot, but when 911 told him to stop following, he hung up his phone and did. Then he was going back to his car and Martin jumped on him and slammed his head on the concrete. Neighbors called 911 and reported Zimmerman screaming for help, but they stayed inside. You think Zimmerman gave himself all those bruises and cuts?
> 
> Martin was in Zimmerman's neighborhood because he was SUSPENDED from his current high school and was taking a break with his father. Martin was a trouble child that was in the need of help, but ended up fucking with someone that had a gun and got shot before he could get that help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman said no such thing. Who knows what delusions guide you? What Zimmerman actually said was that after the 911 dispatcher told him he doesn't need to follow Trayvon, he continued [east] to find an address to give police. Then he headed west back towards his truck when he claimed Martin approached him at around the 'T' in the walkway.
Click to expand...

OH FUCK!!! *EXCUSE ME!* I forgot to mention that he went looking for an address first THEN he went back to his truck when Martin confronted him. Shit, what a delusional liar I am!


----------



## Faun

Silver Blooded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> 
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Zimmerman said that and followed Martin on foot, but when 911 told him to stop following, he hung up his phone and did. Then he was going back to his car and Martin jumped on him and slammed his head on the concrete. Neighbors called 911 and reported Zimmerman screaming for help, but they stayed inside. You think Zimmerman gave himself all those bruises and cuts?
> 
> Martin was in Zimmerman's neighborhood because he was SUSPENDED from his current high school and was taking a break with his father. Martin was a trouble child that was in the need of help, but ended up fucking with someone that had a gun and got shot before he could get that help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman said no such thing. Who knows what delusions guide you? What Zimmerman actually said was that after the 911 dispatcher told him he doesn't need to follow Trayvon, he continued [east] to find an address to give police. Then he headed west back towards his truck when he claimed Martin approached him at around the 'T' in the walkway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH FUCK!!! *EXCUSE ME!* I forgot to mention that he went looking for an address first THEN he went back to his truck when Martin confronted him. Shit, what a delusional liar I am!
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Excuse you for not knowing what the fuck you're talking about?


----------



## Silver Blooded

Faun said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zim says
> 
> 
> 
> These assholes, they always get away,"
> 
> 
> 
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Zimmerman said that and followed Martin on foot, but when 911 told him to stop following, he hung up his phone and did. Then he was going back to his car and Martin jumped on him and slammed his head on the concrete. Neighbors called 911 and reported Zimmerman screaming for help, but they stayed inside. You think Zimmerman gave himself all those bruises and cuts?
> 
> Martin was in Zimmerman's neighborhood because he was SUSPENDED from his current high school and was taking a break with his father. Martin was a trouble child that was in the need of help, but ended up fucking with someone that had a gun and got shot before he could get that help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman said no such thing. Who knows what delusions guide you? What Zimmerman actually said was that after the 911 dispatcher told him he doesn't need to follow Trayvon, he continued [east] to find an address to give police. Then he headed west back towards his truck when he claimed Martin approached him at around the 'T' in the walkway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH FUCK!!! *EXCUSE ME!* I forgot to mention that he went looking for an address first THEN he went back to his truck when Martin confronted him. Shit, what a delusional liar I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Excuse you for not knowing what the fuck you're talking about?
Click to expand...

Bitch, are you for real? I left out the insignificant fact that he went looking for an address before going back to his truck and you're trying to ride my ass like I'm delusional and that I don't know what I'm talking about? Fuck off man, you're nuts.


----------



## Faun

Silver Blooded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zim says
> 1. proves malicious/hate/aggression /etc
> 2. and he will NOT let this INNOCENT person get away--he will keep going after him--and he DOES
> ....in his vehicle and then on foot--he keeps going after someone who has done NOTHING wrong ...Zim is the aggressor
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Zimmerman said that and followed Martin on foot, but when 911 told him to stop following, he hung up his phone and did. Then he was going back to his car and Martin jumped on him and slammed his head on the concrete. Neighbors called 911 and reported Zimmerman screaming for help, but they stayed inside. You think Zimmerman gave himself all those bruises and cuts?
> 
> Martin was in Zimmerman's neighborhood because he was SUSPENDED from his current high school and was taking a break with his father. Martin was a trouble child that was in the need of help, but ended up fucking with someone that had a gun and got shot before he could get that help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman said no such thing. Who knows what delusions guide you? What Zimmerman actually said was that after the 911 dispatcher told him he doesn't need to follow Trayvon, he continued [east] to find an address to give police. Then he headed west back towards his truck when he claimed Martin approached him at around the 'T' in the walkway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH FUCK!!! *EXCUSE ME!* I forgot to mention that he went looking for an address first THEN he went back to his truck when Martin confronted him. Shit, what a delusional liar I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Excuse you for not knowing what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, are you for real? I left out the insignificant fact that he went looking for an address before going back to his truck and you're trying to ride my ass like I'm delusional and that I don't know what I'm talking about? Fuck off man, you're nuts.
Click to expand...

You poor thing, you don't know shit and you proved it when you said he hung up with dispatch and went back to his car when he didn't.


----------

